# From Russia With Love



## Nonononono (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Nonononono (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2018)

Cant wait for the Podesta-Hilz--Comey trilogy.


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Even the left is starting to notice Mueller's flop sweat
MARCH 4, 2018
Even the leftwing news site Axios is starting to get queasy about the ham sandwich Robert Mueller seems desperate to indict.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/even_the_left_is_starting_to_notice_muellers_flop_sweat.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even the left is starting to notice Mueller's flop sweat
> MARCH 4, 2018
> Even the leftwing news site Axios is starting to get queasy about the ham sandwich Robert Mueller seems desperate to indict.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/even_the_left_is_starting_to_notice_muellers_flop_sweat.html


. . . and with or without Mueller the investigation will continue. He really scares the Trumpists and that alone is worth the price of admission.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and with or without Mueller the investigation will continue. He really scares the Trumpists and that alone is worth the price of admission.


......Democrats say election rigged.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ......Democrats say election rigged.


Yeah, cling to that, more and more desperately each and everyday.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, cling to that, more and more desperately each and everyday.


So it wasn't rigged.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So it wasn't rigged.


As with everything Trump he admits to what is really going on by denying it, blaming the opposition or claiming the opposition are the ones doing it (i.e. "Putin's puppet").


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As with everything Trump he admits to what is really going on by denying it, blaming the opposition or claiming the opposition are the ones doing it (i.e. "Putin's puppet").


So it was rigged.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even the left is starting to notice Mueller's flop sweat
> MARCH 4, 2018
> Even the leftwing news site Axios is starting to get queasy about the ham sandwich Robert Mueller seems desperate to indict.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/even_the_left_is_starting_to_notice_muellers_flop_sweat.html





Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and with or without Mueller the investigation will continue. He really scares the Trumpists and that alone is worth the price of admission.





Bruddah IZ said:


> ......Democrats say election rigged.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, cling to that, more and more desperately each and everyday.





Bruddah IZ said:


> So it wasn't rigged.





Hüsker Dü said:


> As with everything Trump he admits to what is really going on by denying it, blaming the opposition or claiming the opposition are the ones doing it (i.e. "Putin's puppet").





Bruddah IZ said:


> So it was rigged.


Definitely not boring.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and with or without Mueller the investigation will continue. He really scares the Trumpists and that alone is worth the price of admission.


He doesn't scare me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

Mark Levin's New Fox News Show Raises the Bar with Rep. Nunes Interview - 3/5/18 March 5, 2018Mark Levin hit a home run with the bases loaded in the second outing of his new Fox News program on Sunday March 4. More


----------



## xav10 (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even the left is starting to notice Mueller's flop sweat
> MARCH 4, 2018
> Even the leftwing news site Axios is starting to get queasy about the ham sandwich Robert Mueller seems desperate to indict.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/even_the_left_is_starting_to_notice_muellers_flop_sweat.html


Thanks, Joe. The author's  recitation of Axios's bullet-point analysis reminds us why you're so scared.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mark Levin's New Fox News Show Raises the Bar with Rep. Nunes Interview - 3/5/18 March 5, 2018Mark Levin hit a home run with the bases loaded in the second outing of his new Fox News program on Sunday March 4. More


Devin showed how low he will go.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Thanks, Joe. The author's  recitation of Axios's bullet-point analysis reminds us why you're so scared.


Yes, indicting those Russians was productive.
I am sure Putin is rounding them up as we speak.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

*This is getting good.*


*Mark Levin:* As chairman of the House Intelligence Committee, did the Obama administration spy on the Trump campaign?

*Rep. Devin Nunes:* I think it's pretty clear, and average Americans understand, that that happened.

*Levin:* My argument to you, sir, is that this goes right to the top. The president [Obama] may not know all of the particulars, but he had to know a hell of a lot from the public record and from his own people. What do you say?

*Nunes:* Well, it's hard to believe that she [national security adviser and top Obama confidante Susan Rice] didn't know that. The letter that she writes to herself on January 20th[, 2017], hours before the Trump administration comes into power, it doesn't make any sense other than to say it must have been some type of way to justify whatever actions were taken or [to] cover something up.

Levin asked Nunes about the difficulty his committee has encountered during the past year in getting information from the courts and the executive branch.

*Nunes: *This has been the challenge historically for the Congress. Once they create something [not in the Constitution, like the courts and the FBI], it's hard to oversee it, it's hard to shut it down, it's hard to control it. What our committee has done, for the first time in a long time – with the help of all of our members, on the Republican side at least – who want to get to the bottom, to get to the truth. This is the first time in a long time when you've seen Congress really use our authority and use our power to go all the way to the courts to get information to try to rein in out-of-control bureaucracies. It should alarm people what it has taken for us to get to the bottom of this fiasco that's occurred. ...

*Nunes: *The media in this country is dead. It no longer exists, and the American people need to understand this. I don't know where it's going to all end – if it's dead forever – but 90% of the media is far-left-wing, and they are totally reliant on getting clicks and playing to their base and to their owners to support what their owners want.

*Levin:* We have what I call a Praetorian Guard media – they're going to protect the Obama administration no matter what that administration did or does. If the shoe were on the other foot – if this were a Republican administration that did this to a Democratic candidate – it would be the greatest scandal in American history.



Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/mark_levins_new_fox_news_show_raises_the_bar_with_rep_nunes_interview.html#ixzz58t8lyqPI 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## xav10 (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, indicting those Russians was productive.
> I am sure Putin is rounding them up as we speak.


You should start advising Mr. Mueller and explain to him how he's wasting time...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You should start advising Mr. Mueller and explain to him how he's wasting time...


He already knows, believe me.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He already knows, believe me.


Actually, based on this morning's grand jury subpoenas, he seems to think quite the opposite...he's like a bloodhound. You'd better hurry and tell him he's wasting his time.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, cling to that, more and more desperately each and everyday.



*Cling to the rim Rat.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 6, 2018)

I love how the 32% remain in denial over what Michael Flynn, and now Rick Gates, and shortly this Nunberg nincompoop, have already and will cough(ed) up in excruciating detail on the decades of Russian money laundering operation with the Drumpft Disorganization, and how that decades long scheme is so obviously the hub of what Mueller's been up to.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I love how the 32% remain in denial over what Michael Flynn, and now Rick Gates, and shortly this Nunberg nincompoop, have already and will cough(ed) up in excruciating detail on the decades of Russian money laundering operation with the Drumpft Disorganization, and how that decades long scheme is so obviously the hub of what Mueller's been up to.


Waiting patiently for Mueller to finish up....wonder if he's found his 'blue dress' yet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Actually, based on this morning's grand jury subpoenas, he seems to think quite the opposite...he's like a bloodhound. You'd better hurry and tell him he's wasting his time.


He already knows.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Waiting patiently for Mueller to finish up....wonder if he's found his 'blue dress' yet.


Feels like he's gotta ways to go...more dominos keep falling, don't they? This ain't no blue dress, pal. This is some real Watergate-type shit.
“Trump insists he and his campaign didn’t collude with Russia… But his campaign certainly took advantage of the WikiLeaks release — about which Mueller’s investigation has been silent. At least so far.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Feels like he's gotta ways to go...more dominos keep falling, don't they? This ain't no blue dress, pal. This is some real Watergate-type shit.
> “Trump insists he and his campaign didn’t collude with Russia… But his campaign certainly took advantage of the WikiLeaks release — about which Mueller’s investigation has been silent. At least so far.”


What was it Hannity said about the Nunez "memo"? Oh yeah, "1,000 times worse then Watergate" . . . opposite day still?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What was it Hannity said about the Nunez "memo"? Oh yeah, "1,000 times worse then Watergate" . . . opposite day still?


The only person here who gives a flying rats ass about Hannity is you....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The only person here who gives a flying rats ass about Hannity is you....


I had to smile as you completely missed the point once again, thanks!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I had to smile as you completely missed the point once again, thanks!


You are just that much above the bitter clings, aren't you.
Keep it up, worked so well for HRC.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are just that much above the bitter clings, aren't you.
> Keep it up, worked so well for HRC.


Did you intend to use the phrase “bitter clings”? Are you gonna trademark that catchy phrase?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What was it Hannity said about the Nunez "memo"? Oh yeah, "1,000 times worse then Watergate" . . . opposite day still?


Did Hannity say that before or after it was made public?  I'm sure his Fox world had the exhaustively comprehensice 3 1/2 page memo well before the commie press got their's.  just how stupid does Hannity think his audience is?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I had to smile as you completely missed the point once again, thanks!


I smile at every post you make as very few of them have a point....ya fuckin moron.
So do you tape Hannity so you can watch in your underwear, alone in the dark, late at night.....quack quack quack!!!!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Did Hannity say that before or after it was made public?  I'm sure his Fox world had the exhaustively comprehensice 3 1/2 page memo well before the commie press got their's.  just how stupid does Hannity think his audience is?


Daffy Duck is a regular viewer...does that answer your question?


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What was it Hannity said about the Nunez "memo"? Oh yeah, "1,000 times worse then Watergate" . . . opposite day still?



*It is....you just cannot see the TRUTH for the life of you.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What was it Hannity said about the Nunez "memo"? Oh yeah, "1,000 times worse then Watergate" . . . opposite day still?


#newsjunkie


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Feels like he's gotta ways to go...more dominos keep falling, don't they? This ain't no blue dress, pal. This is some real Watergate-type shit.
> “Trump insists he and his campaign didn’t collude with Russia… But his campaign certainly took advantage of the WikiLeaks release — about which Mueller’s investigation has been silent. At least so far.”


Yeah and Hillary paid for a dossier that came from Russia full of misinformation...nothing nefarious there...and Mueller's investigation has been silent there too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The only person here who gives a flying rats ass about Hannity is you....


Hannity is where lord Trump gets his news.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah and Hillary paid for a dossier that came from Russia full of misinformation...nothing nefarious there...and Mueller's investigation has been silent there too.


Whoever paid for it, Mueller is researching what parts of it are "misinformation" and what parts are treason.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I smile at every post you make as very few of them have a point....ya fuckin moron.
> So do you tape Hannity so you can watch in your underwear, alone in the dark, late at night.....quack quack quack!!!!!


That post most certainly says more about where your head is at than mine. You are one sick puppy.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah and Hillary paid for a dossier that came from Russia full of misinformation...nothing nefarious there...and Mueller's investigation has been silent there too.


1. Republicans hired Steele first.
He was very credible so both sides wanted him. 2. What misinformation...why are you making that up? 
3. Maybe Mueller doesn’t believe the dossier is credible..maybe he does. So far, logic says it’s credible.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hannity is where lord Trump gets his news.


Just another cockamamie story made up by the Duck


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That post most certainly says more about where your head is at than mine. You are one sick puppy.


Not really daffy you are one fuck up individual....your head is up your ass much of the time...


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not really daffy you are one fuck up individual....your head is up your ass much of the time...


q.e.d.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> 1. Republicans hired Steele first.
> He was very credible so both sides wanted him. 2. What misinformation...why are you making that up?
> 3. Maybe Mueller doesn’t believe the dossier is credible..maybe he does. So far, logic says it’s credible.


Who's logic says it's credible counselor?
I made nothing up. Some of it is true some of it is false and some has not been determined.
It's as credible as Trump is working with the Russians to become dictator for life....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


So why do they manufacture cars that exceed the speed limits? Same reason they make 30 round clips? Cause they can.
Did you ever find the Time Life book with the information regarding Lee? No? I didn't think so.
q.e.d. indeed


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who's logic says it's credible counselor?
> I made nothing up.
> It's as credible as Trump is working with the Russians to become dictator for life....


You did make it up. A guy who both sides hired, British intelligence Kremlinologist with a very credible record who hired out as a private investigator brings in a report. He has a career doing this, with history and reputation. Nothing in that dossier has been shown to be untrue, as far as we know. Yet you claim that it’s “full of misinformation?” Why do you say that? So neither of us know, but the logic of believing this guy makes more sense than not believing him. If he’s full of misinformation, then he destroys his own career. Why would he do that? Why did republicans hire him first?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Actually, based on this morning's grand jury subpoenas, he seems to think quite the opposite...he's like a bloodhound. You'd better hurry and tell him he's wasting his time.


Too bad the bloodhound didnʻt pick up the scent as Director of the FBI.  He could have indicted the Russians 5 years ago and Hilz would now be Prez.....lol..........Dems scoff.......Dems say election rigged.  You nutters keep holding on to your shitty nomination.  Unwilling to admit that you people are not as smart as you fancy yourselves.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You did make it up. A guy who both sides hired, British intelligence Kremlinologist with a very credible record who hired out as a private investigator brings in a report. He has a career doing this, with history and reputation. Nothing in that dossier has been shown to be untrue, as far as we know. Yet you claim that it’s “full of misinformation?” Why do you say that? So neither of us know, but the logic of believing this guy makes more sense than not believing him. If he’s full of misinformation, then he destroys his own career. Why would he do that? Why did republicans hire him first?


He heard it from Hannity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too bad the bloodhound didnʻt pick up the scent as Director of the FBI.  He could have indicted the Russians 5 years ago and Hilz would now be Prez.....lol..........Dems scoff.......Dems say election rigged.  You nutters keep holding on to your shitty nomination.  Unwilling to admit that you people are not as smart as you fancy yourselves.


More nutter fantasy from the dizzy one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You did make it up. A guy who both sides hired, British intelligence Kremlinologist with a very credible record who hired out as a private investigator brings in a report. He has a career doing this, with history and reputation. Nothing in that dossier has been shown to be untrue, as far as we know. Yet you claim that it’s “full of misinformation?” Why do you say that? So neither of us know, but the logic of believing this guy makes more sense than not believing him. If he’s full of misinformation, then he destroys his own career. Why would he do that? Why did republicans hire him first?


Trump says election rigged........#Democratstoo


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You did make it up. A guy who both sides hired, British intelligence Kremlinologist with a very credible record who hired out as a private investigator brings in a report. He has a career doing this, with history and reputation. Nothing in that dossier has been shown to be untrue, as far as we know. Yet you claim that it’s “full of misinformation?” Why do you say that? So neither of us know, but the logic of believing this guy makes more sense than not believing him. If he’s full of misinformation, then he destroys his own career. Why would he do that? Why did republicans hire him first?


from wikipoo:
Some of the dossier's allegations have been confirmed, while others have yet to be proved or disproved.[8][9] Some claims may require access to classified information for verification.[10] The media, intelligence community, as well as most experts have treated the dossier with caution, while Trump himself denounced the report as "fake news". In February 2017, some details related to conversations between foreign nationals were independently verified.[11]

The dossier and the separate investigation preceding its creation were both part of opposition research on Trump during the 2016 U.S. presidential election campaign. The American research firm Fusion GPS was hired for both investigations. The first investigation into Trump was initially funded by a conservative political website, _The Washington Free Beacon_, before Steele was involved.

After Trump emerged as the probable Republican nominee, Clinton campaign attorney Marc Elias hired Fusion GPS to investigate Trump on behalf of the 2016 Hillary Clinton presidential campaign and the Democratic National Committee. Fusion GPS later subcontracted Steele to research and compile the dossier.[12] Following Trump's election as president, funding from Clinton and the Democrats ceased. Steele continued to work on the dossier, with financing reportedly coming directly from Glenn R. Simpson, co-founder of Fusion GPS.[13] The completed dossier and its information was then passed on to British and American intelligence services.[14]

In October 2015, during the Republican primary campaign, _The Washington Free Beacon_, a conservative website primarily funded by Republican donor Paul Singer, hired the American research firm Fusion GPS to conduct general opposition research on Trump and other Republican presidential candidates.[1] For months, Fusion GPS gathered information about Trump, focusing on his business and entertainment activities. When Trump became the presumptive nominee on May 3, 2016, _The Free Beacon_ stopped funding research on him.[2][18][19] The _Free Beacon_ has later stated that "none of the work product that the _Free Beacon_ received appears in the Steele dossier."[20][21]

....BuzzFeed was harshly criticized for publishing what _Washington Post_ columnist Margaret Sullivan called "scurrilous allegations dressed up as an intelligence report meant to damage Donald Trump",[56] while _The New York Times_ noted that the publication sparked a debate centering on the use of unsubstantiated information from anonymous sources.[57] BuzzFeed's executive staff said the materials were newsworthy because they were "in wide circulation at the highest levels of American government and media" and argued that this justified public release.[5]

entire article:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trump–Russia_dossier


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More nutter fantasy from the dizzy one.


#bloodhoundcheersindictmentsofrussiansoperatingduringobamamuelleryears

#romneyrevelation


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He heard it from Hannity.


Your the only one that watches Hannity duck...
Hannity is almost as annoying as you are...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> #bloodhoundcheersindictmentsofrussiansoperatingduringobamamuelleryears
> 
> #romneyrevelation


#factsdontbothesethesebitches


----------



## xav10 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #factsdontbothesethesebitches


#sorrychumpstrumpisthesubject


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> #sorrychumpstrumpisthesubject


#keeptrying


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> #sorrychumpstrumpisthesubject





Bruddah IZ said:


> #keeptrying


Yes, some of us have . . . and you still won't discuss or hardly even acknowledge Trump beyond his electoral victory, so yes, some of us will keep trying to get you nutters to actually discuss Trump.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, some of us have . . . and you still won't discuss or hardly even acknowledge Trump beyond his electoral victory, so yes, some of us will keep trying to get you nutters to actually discuss Trump.





Bruddah IZ said:


> Too bad the bloodhound didnʻt pick up the scent as Director of the FBI.  He could have indicted the Russians 5 years ago and Hilz would now be Prez.....lol..........Dems scoff.......Dems say election rigged.  You nutters keep holding on to your shitty nomination.  Unwilling to admit that you people are not as smart as you fancy yourselves.


Does this work?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Too bad the bloodhound didnʻt pick up the scent as Director of the FBI.  He could have indicted the Russians 5 years ago and Hilz would now be Prez.....lol..........Dems scoff.......Dems say election rigged.  You nutters keep holding on to your shitty nomination.  Unwilling to admit that you people are not as smart as you fancy yourselves.


Yeah, too bad. But, we have a president who isn't Hillary and we no longer have Comey. He was fired. Fortunately, there's  a major investigation anyway, even though you don't like the timing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yeah, too bad. But, we have a president who isn't Hillary and we no longer have Comey. He was fired. Fortunately, there's  a major investigation anyway, even though you don't like the timing.


Timing changes daily.  You people come up with meaningless issues that didn't matter as much in 2012, now that Trump won the election.  13 indictments from operations that started under BHO's reign.  Imagine that.  #the80'scallingfortheirforeignpolicyback


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Timing changes daily.  You people come up with meaningless issues that didn't matter as much in 2012, now that Trump won the election.  13 indictments from operations that started under BHO's reign.  Imagine that.  #the80'scallingfortheirforeignpolicyback


Huge investigation run by a Republican. Indictments and guilty pleas from a whole bunch of close Trump associates. Nothing to do with Dems. Huge! And it keeps going!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Huge investigation run by a Republican. Indictments and guilty pleas from a whole bunch of close Trump associates. Nothing to do with Dems. Huge! And it keeps going!


The Russians are close? The others sure aren't.
Dummy.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Russians are close? The others sure aren't.
> Dummy.


A whole bunch of people that are and were extremely close to Trump. It's coming down and listen, you're scared of everything...immigrants, gays, our changing society...why wouldn't you be afraid of the investigation that's  showing up your hero?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> A whole bunch of people that are and were extremely close to Trump. It's coming down and listen, you're scared of everything...immigrants, gays, our changing society...why wouldn't you be afraid of the investigation that's  showing up your hero?


You haven't been paying attention, #fakeattorney


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You haven't been paying attention, #fakeattorney


A whole bunch...and it’s getting worse. What’s Gates saying? And Hope admitted to white lies. #whiteliesmatter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> A whole bunch...and it’s getting worse. What’s Gates saying? And Hope admitted to white lies. #whiteliesmatter.


What is worse? Little white lies or a big black liar?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You haven't been paying attention, #fakeattorney


You mean Paralegal


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean Paralegal


It’s coming down, boys. The 80s have nothing to do with it. Hillary didn’t win. Comey isn’t there. The Russians meddled in the election, Trump’s closest associates were laundering money for them and the investigation continues as to the extent, of any, of Trump’s awareness or possible collusion with their meddling. I know you guys are stoked so you’re welcome that I’m laying it out clearly for you. You seem hung up on the past. Start thinking about the present and this investigation.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s coming down, boys. The 80s have nothing to do with it. Hillary didn’t win. Comey isn’t there. The Russians meddled in the election, Trump’s closest associates were laundering money for them and the investigation continues as to the extent, of any, of Trump’s awareness or possible collusion with their meddling. I know you guys are stoked so you’re welcome that I’m laying it out clearly for you. You seem hung up on the past. Start thinking about the present and this investigation.


Thinking about the investigation is one thing, many on the left are obsessed with it.
The left can't understand how they lost the election in 2016 and they are tying their hopes to the absurdity that the Russians changed the outcome.
When that all falls apart what's next, rioting in the streets?
Bunch of knuckle heads...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thinking about the investigation is one thing, many on the left are obsessed with it.
> The left can't understand how they lost the election in 2016 and they are tying their hopes to the absurdity that the Russians changed the outcome.
> When that all falls apart what's next, rioting in the streets?
> Bunch of knuckle heads...


You can still dream and attempt to dictate the narrative (in here) but that doesn't change a thing (in the real world).


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thinking about the investigation is one thing, many on the left are obsessed with it.
> The left can't understand how they lost the election in 2016 and they are tying their hopes to the absurdity that the Russians changed the outcome.
> When that all falls apart what's next, rioting in the streets?
> Bunch of knuckle heads...


Remind me which  part of “The Left” Mr. Mueller is on?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s coming down, boys. The 80s have nothing to do with it. Hillary didn’t win. Comey isn’t there. The Russians meddled in the election, Trump’s closest associates were laundering money for them and the investigation continues as to the extent, of any, of Trump’s awareness or possible collusion with their meddling. I know you guys are stoked so you’re welcome that I’m laying it out clearly for you. You seem hung up on the past. Start thinking about the present and this investigation.


The 13 indictments relied on the past.  Mueller and Obama's past.  But lets erase the indictments as if they never happened.  That way, we can rid ourselves of the past and focus on the present.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Remind me which  part of “The Left” Mr. Mueller is on?


He's not.  He's been focusing on the past administration as evidenced by the 37 page indictment of 13 Russians That doesn't work for you people who want to jump from present issue to present issue to see what sticks.  #sloppyshit


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That post most certainly says more about where your head is at than mine. You are one sick puppy.


*I do believe he's point out a raw nerve you are rubbing.......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


*Thief.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s coming down, boys. The 80s have nothing to do with it. Hillary didn’t win. Comey isn’t there. The Russians meddled in the election, Trump’s closest associates were laundering money for them and the investigation continues as to the extent, of any, of Trump’s awareness or possible collusion with their meddling. I know you guys are stoked so you’re welcome that I’m laying it out clearly for you. You seem hung up on the past. Start thinking about the present and this investigation.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> It’s coming down, boys. The 80s have nothing to do with it. Hillary didn’t win. Comey isn’t there. The Russians meddled in the election, Trump’s closest associates were laundering money for them and the investigation continues as to the extent, of any, of Trump’s awareness or possible collusion with their meddling. I know you guys are stoked so you’re welcome that I’m laying it out clearly for you. You seem hung up on the past. Start thinking about the present and this investigation.


So what you're saying is it doesn't look good for the Trumpster?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I smile at every post you make as very few of them have a point....ya fuckin moron.
> So do you tape Hannity so you can watch in your underwear, alone in the dark, late at night.....quack quack quack!!!!!


Good grief... this is a weird post.  #TrumpsAmerica


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So what you're saying is it doesn't look good for the Trumpster?


I believe that the investigation has already shown that many of Trump’s closest allies are money launderers and, as with Trump, liars. Eventually there will be some sort of conclusory statement which may not criminalize him, but will show a predilection to associating with mobsters and to favoring the Russians, who are not our friends. Clearly this investigation has damaged Trump already and his reaction to it has made it worse (he probably obstructed justice).


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thinking about the investigation is one thing, many on the left are obsessed with it.
> The left can't understand how they lost the election in 2016 and they are tying their hopes to the absurdity that the Russians changed the outcome.
> When that all falls apart what's next, rioting in the streets?
> Bunch of knuckle heads...


Hold on a second.  Muller is a Republican, appointed by republican's and this is the left's witch-hunt?  Listen if you guys now want to say Trump is above the law then say it, but please don't twist it to make democrats the villain.  Good grief-


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hold on a second.  Muller is a Republican, appointed by republican's and this is the left's witch-hunt?  Listen if you guys now want to say Trump is above the law then say it, but please don't twist it to make democrats the villain.  Good grief-


They can’t say anything else. They’ve spent so much time talking about HRC being dirty that now that she’s not been convicted of anything and their leader is on the hot seat, it doesn’t compute.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I believe that the investigation has already shown that many of Trump’s closest allies are money launderers and, as with Trump, liars. Eventually there will be some sort of conclusory statement which may not criminalize him, but will show a predilection to associating with mobsters and to favoring the Russians, who are not our friends. Clearly this investigation has damaged Trump already and his reaction to it has made it worse (he probably obstructed justice).


Sounds compelling and naive all at once.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> They can’t say anything else. They’ve spent so much time talking about HRC being dirty that now that she’s not been convicted of anything and their leader is on the hot seat, it doesn’t compute.


#precedent


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds compelling and naive all at once.


Except, for some reason, once again, you can't explain your reasoning . . . or won't even try. Just blurting things out is easier. Then of course you will attempt, once again, to put the onus of translation on the reader. "Again"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Except, for some reason, once again, you can't explain your reasoning . . . or won't even try. Just blurting things out is easier. Then of course you will attempt, once again, to put the onus of translation on the reader. "Again"


 Actually "onus of" interpretation.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hold on a second.  Muller is a Republican, appointed by republican's and this is the left's witch-hunt?  Listen if you guys now want to say Trump is above the law then say it, but please don't twist it to make democrats the villain.  Good grief-


Again thinking about the investigation is one thing, I'm fine with that. waiting for the results.
But there are those on the left including some pinheads in the kitchen that live and breath and have placed their faith in the election results having been manipulated so Trump would win....
Good grief indeed..it's utter fucking nonsense...

Most of the twisting going on around here is coming from the likes of Adam Schiff & his like minded morons...


----------



## Torros (Mar 12, 2018)

xav10 said:


> #whiteliesmatter.


That's actually funny. Can be applied to so many people. Clinton, Gov. Brown or just about any politician.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

Torros said:


> That's actually funny. Can be applied to so many people. Clinton, Gov. Brown or just about any politician.


*Adam Schiff....*
*Eric Swallowwell.....*
*even*
*Maxine Waters......*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Again thinking about the investigation is one thing, I'm fine with that. waiting for the results.
> But there are those on the left including some pinheads in the kitchen that live and breath and have placed their faith in the election results having been manipulated so Trump would win....
> Good grief indeed..it's utter fucking nonsense...
> 
> Most of the twisting going on around here is coming from the likes of Adam Schiff & his like minded morons...


Why do you say Schiff as a moron?  He's always seems to make well reasoned arguments and was never prone to wave flapping.  Moreover if not him, which democrat do you want asking the tough, politically uncomfortable questions.  Just seems to me like ya'll need to be careful what you ask for, cuz you know you just might get it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Why do you say Schiff as a moron?  He's always seems to make well reasoned arguments and was never prone to wave flapping.  Moreover if not him, which democrat do you want asking the tough, politically uncomfortable questions.  Just seems to me like ya'll need to be careful what you ask for, cuz you know you just might get it.


You have Pelosi, Waters and Shiff all from California all partisan hacks, all pathetic.
Diane Feinstein could & has asked the "tough" questions & has said many times that she see has seen no evidence of collusion between Trump and the Russians...
That's way to reasonable for the nuts on the left...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You have Pelosi, Waters and Shiff all from California all partisan hacks, all pathetic.
> Diane Feinstein could & has asked the "tough" questions & has said many times that she see has seen no evidence of collusion between Trump and the Russians...
> That's way to reasonable for the nuts on the left...


You got an example of Schiff being unreasonable or a hack?  Again, I'm not clear on what it is you don't like about him.  At this point, it just feels like you're trying to smear him...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You got an example of Schiff being unreasonable or a hack?  Again, I'm not clear on what it is you don't like about him.  At this point, it just feels like you're trying to smear him...


Schiff has been anything but pathetic. His role leading the opposition has been a star turn.
I


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You got an example of Schiff being unreasonable or a hack?  Again, I'm not clear on what it is you don't like about him.  At this point, it just feels like you're trying to smear him...


 The nutters use to go on about how Democrats praised Obama, that they claimed he could do no wrong, how he was put above all, and now look at them. Beware false prophets, and beware of shielding them from scrutiny.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

It appears Tillerson was too tough on Putin, so Vlad pulled one of t's strings.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/13/politics/trump-tillerson-latest/index.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Schiff has been anything but pathetic. His role leading the opposition has been a star turn.
> I


Well, if anyone knows about pathetic it's you.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well, if anyone knows about pathetic it's you.


How so?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How so?


Just your past posts in general, pathetic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

*Networks Give Less than Minute to House Committee's No Collusion Findings...*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just your past posts in general, pathetic.


Got it! Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Got it! Thanks for explaining.


See what keeping it simple does?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> See what keeping it simple does?


I’m gonna try that. “Yes,” “no,” “lock her up,” etc.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’m gonna try that. “Yes,” “no,” “lock her up,” etc.


See? You are making more sense already.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

REVEALED: Obama Campaign Hired Fusion GPS To Investigate Romney
Politics | Chuck Ross


Campaign's law firm masked payments to Fusion GPS


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Why do you say Schiff as a moron?  He's always seems to make well reasoned arguments and was never prone to wave flapping.  Moreover if not him, which democrat do you want asking the tough, politically uncomfortable questions.  Just seems to me like ya'll need to be careful what you ask for, cuz you know you just might get it.



*Adam Schiff is called all kinds of things due to his lack of*
*credibility and his brazen ability to LIE !*

*Moron....Shit ( Schiff ) for Brains are a couple.*

*Americans want The TRUTH !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Assaulted another gang member

* Joe Scarborough Goes Red-Faced Accusing House Intel Of Lying On Russia In Its Report -- Too Bad The 150 Page Report Hasn't Been Released  *
Politics | Nick Givas
 Video
'Why did they lie?


----------



## Wez (Mar 13, 2018)

If I don't post after this, been nice knowing you...

https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/03/13/593202135/nikolai-glushkov-russian-exile-linked-to-a-putin-critic-dies-in-london

*Nikolai Glushkov, Russian Exile Linked To A Putin Critic, Dies In London*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> If I don't post after this, been nice knowing you...
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/03/13/593202135/nikolai-glushkov-russian-exile-linked-to-a-putin-critic-dies-in-london
> 
> *Nikolai Glushkov, Russian Exile Linked To A Putin Critic, Dies In London*


Putin's a bad dude.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

*Rep. Mike Conaway: ‘No evidence of collusion’ and no Russian preference for Trump*
John Sexton Mar 13, 2018 1:01 PM





“the piece about…Putin purported preference for Trump, we think is not supported by the evidence.”


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Rep. Mike Conaway: ‘No evidence of collusion’ and no Russian preference for Trump*
> John Sexton Mar 13, 2018 1:01 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> If I don't post after this, been nice knowing you...
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/03/13/593202135/nikolai-glushkov-russian-exile-linked-to-a-putin-critic-dies-in-london
> 
> *Nikolai Glushkov, Russian Exile Linked To A Putin Critic, Dies In London*


твоя смерть от ядовитой инъекции сильно меня огорчает. я бы не исключал четыре носа в качестве подозреваемого.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Is this starting to come together for you people now?

*NEW BOOK: Senior Obama State Dept. Official Approved Meeting That Catalyzed Trump/Russia Investigation *
By Hank Berrien


----------



## Wez (Mar 13, 2018)

So our so called leadership:

1. Denies Russian influence in helping him get elected.
2. Actively tries to stop us from learning how our election was subverted.
3. Is revered by the Russian people and launders Russian money through his property empire.
4. Has several members of his inner circle lying about contact with Russian.
5. Fires anyone who talks down to Russia.
6. Refuses to sanction Russia despite our Gov. wanting sanctions in place.
7. Emboldens and outright asks Russia to take further actions against us because it works in his favor.

....but we're supposed to stop worrying about it?


----------



## Wez (Mar 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> твоя смерть от ядовитой инъекции сильно меня огорчает. я бы не исключал четыре носа в качестве подозреваемого.


Awww great...


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> Awww great...


это не будет так здорово для вас, когда наш nincompoop 4nos уколит вас с нашим ядом. мы только набираем тех, на которых у нас есть секс-ленты, или nincompoops. 4nos - один из наших nincompoops.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> So our so called leadership:
> 
> 1. Denies Russian influence in helping him get elected.
> 2. Actively tries to stop us from learning how our election was subverted.
> ...


What will you say and do when Mueller comes in with no collusion?


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What will you say and do when Mueller comes in with no collusion?


Trying to set up an escape hatch?  The enabling order for Mueller's investigation does not mention the word "collusion".

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/73/Appointment_of_Special_Counsel_to_Investigate_Russian_Interference_with_the_2016_Presidential_Election_and_Related_Matters.pdf


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Trying to set up an escape hatch?  The enabling order for Mueller's investigation does not mention the word "collusion".
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/73/Appointment_of_Special_Counsel_to_Investigate_Russian_Interference_with_the_2016_Presidential_Election_and_Related_Matters.pdf


Thank god or the left wing nuts would be even more fucked than they already are.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Trying to set up an escape hatch?  The enabling order for Mueller's investigation does not mention the word "collusion".
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/73/Appointment_of_Special_Counsel_to_Investigate_Russian_Interference_with_the_2016_Presidential_Election_and_Related_Matters.pdf


That's what you libs have been hanging your hat on for the last 14 months. What else do you think they will find?


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's what you libs have been hanging your hat on for the last 14 months. What else do you think they will find?


So far we have Papadopoulos and Flynn pleading guilty, Gates and Manafort arrested, and several newspapers reporting that M has enough to charge t with obstruction of justice but is holding back the indictment until he has finished the investigation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> So far we have Papadopoulos and Flynn pleading guilty, Gates and Manafort arrested, and several newspapers reporting that M has enough to charge t with obstruction of justice but is holding back the indictment until he has finished the investigation.


Maybe, but you haven't got much right this past year so you are probably due.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> If I don't post after this, been nice knowing you...
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/03/13/593202135/nikolai-glushkov-russian-exile-linked-to-a-putin-critic-dies-in-london
> 
> *Nikolai Glushkov, Russian Exile Linked To A Putin Critic, Dies In London*



*No loss..........*


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> твоя смерть от ядовитой инъекции сильно меня огорчает. я бы не исключал четыре носа в качестве подозреваемого.



*Печально то, что Бобу пришлось прибегнуть к функции перевода, чтобы передать переданное им сообщение. Вы видите, что он является источником сбоев на этом форуме, просто
отследите его URL-адрес, и вы увидите, что он расположен в зоне Дауни. Вскоре эти мелодии, которые обнаруживают его тип взаимодействия, отфильтровывают его дерьмо ... разве это не Боб ...
Бедный Бедный Жирный Слоб Боб и его многочисленные псевдонимы ... Ваш концерт закончился, так же, как ваш «Мальчик» mueller's ... Он больше не может скрываться за ложными обвинениями и обвинительными заключениями ..
Камерная тюрьма в Гитмо ждет его и несколько сотен других за урановые преступления ... и что он сделал со специальным советом ... Та Та ..*


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2018)

espola said:


> So far we have Papadopoulos and Flynn pleading guilty, Gates and Manafort arrested, and several newspapers reporting that M has enough to charge t with obstruction of justice but is holding back the indictment until he has finished the investigation.


*He has nothing on Trump, and the court he charged Manafort in was done by Judge shopping...*
*Manafort will win this and Mueller will go to jail.*
*The same thing is happening in respect to the Awan Bros case, the judge assigned to the case is an Obama *
*appointee and has delayed the case an unprecedented amount of times. The case is rock solid and Awan, his*
*brothers, Debbie Wasserman Schultz, Xavier Becerra, Donna Brazile, Hillary Cliton and a whole slew of *
*others should be headed to jail right about now !*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

I had thought that Nono was some kind of freak and now we know he’s actually a Russian. Perfect bedfellow for ricky and gobear and joe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I had thought that Nono was some kind of freak and now we know he’s actually a Russian. Perfect bedfellow for ricky and gobear and joe.


I told these guys years ago, back when they thought Trump was a NYC liberal buffoon and way before he declared, that Russia is a conservative paradise . . . I guess they now agree.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *He has nothing on Trump, and the court he charged Manafort in was done by Judge shopping...*
> *Manafort will win this and Mueller will go to jail.*
> *The same thing is happening in respect to the Awan Bros case, the judge assigned to the case is an Obama *
> *appointee and has delayed the case an unprecedented amount of times. The case is rock solid and Awan, his*
> ...


Why not explain to us the "judge shopping" you opine took place in Virginia.  Is this state or federal court where this took place?  What is your evidence specifically to support your opinion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I had thought that Nono was some kind of freak and now we know he’s actually a Russian. Perfect bedfellow for ricky and gobear and joe.


Are you sure you are a fake attorney? You write like a fake trash man and gardener and dog walker.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you sure you are a fake attorney? You write like a fake trash man and gardener and dog walker.


Nope. Fake attorney. Real trash man (would that be the guys on the trucks?), gardener and dog walker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you sure you are a fake attorney? You write like a fake trash man and gardener and dog walker.


All worthy occupations, what's your beef with working people? Quite elitist of you wouldn't you say?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I told these guys years ago, back when they thought Trump was a NYC liberal buffoon and way before he declared, that Russia is a conservative paradise . . . I guess they now agree.


Now you're saying Trump is a mole


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All worthy occupations, what's your beef with working people? Quite elitist of you wouldn't you say?


Yeah, that's me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

James Clapper: Deep State Point Man
DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
Our constitutional republic is being shaken to its foundation by corrupt unelected officials like James Clapper who conspire to undermine a duly elect...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/james_clapper_deep_state_point_man.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, that's me.


Do you have anything left to be a hypocrite about? . . . something you have yet to check from your list?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I had thought that Nono was some kind of freak and now we know he’s actually a Russian. Perfect bedfellow for ricky and gobear and joe.


I'm a Russian? Well I do like my vodka and Russian women are pretty hot soooooo...ok why not.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> James Clapper: Deep State Point Man
> DANIEL JOHN SOBIESKI
> Our constitutional republic is being shaken to its foundation by corrupt unelected officials like James Clapper who conspire to undermine a duly elect...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/james_clapper_deep_state_point_man.html


Fascism defined . . . flag held high, arm stiff and using the name of America, sad. "History doesn't repeat itself, but it does rhyme."


----------



## Wez (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What will you say and do when Mueller comes in with no collusion?


I've said all along that pinning collusion on dump may not happen, but I am curious to see how much comes out of this investigation, as dump is a shameless money launderer for Russia.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> I've said all along that pinning collusion on dump may not happen, but I am curious to see how much comes out of this investigation, as dump is a shameless money launderer for Russia.


Why would Russia need their money laundered?


----------



## Wez (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would Russia need their money laundered?


Why does anyone need their money laundered?  So it can be used for legitimate purposes in the US.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Why does anyone need their money laundered?  So it can be used for legitimate purposes in the US.


Like?


----------



## Wez (Mar 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like?


Purchasing assets.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Purchasing assets.


So you think putin is giving rubles to trump and trump in turn is giving putin US dollars?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Purchasing assets.


Through DB?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think putin is giving rubles to trump and trump in turn is giving putin US dollars?


But before that, The Fed has to launder the money through the Treasury for public consumption.


----------



## Wez (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think putin is giving rubles to trump and trump in turn is giving putin US dollars?


Jesus are you an idiot.  Educate yourself before displaying your naivety...https://newrepublic.com/article/143586/trumps-russian-laundromat-trump-tower-luxury-high-rises-dirty-money-international-crime-syndicate


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Jesus are you an idiot.  Educate yourself before displaying your naivety...https://newrepublic.com/article/143586/trumps-russian-laundromat-trump-tower-luxury-high-rises-dirty-money-international-crime-syndicate


Gosh darn GAP this is startling...seems so sinister, but the way the reporter tells so obvi. Mueller should just use this article and indict. Thanks for sharing.

"nothing as usual"


----------



## Wez (Mar 14, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Mueller should just use this article and indict.


Top of the food chain doesn't get indicted, they sometimes become President though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Jesus are you an idiot.  Educate yourself before displaying your naivety...https://newrepublic.com/article/143586/trumps-russian-laundromat-trump-tower-luxury-high-rises-dirty-money-international-crime-syndicate


I am asking you, not your fake news source.
If you can figure this out then mr Mueller shouldn't have any problem doing the same, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Top of the food chain doesn't get indicted, they sometimes become President though.


*WORD*

*FBI director: Hillary Clinton 'extremely careless' but no charges ...*
▶
https://www.cnn.com/2016/07/05/...hillary-clinton/index.html
Jul 6, 2016


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am asking you, not your fake news source.
> If you can figure this out then mr Mueller shouldn't have any problem doing the same, right?


How would he know what Mr. Mueller can and can’t “figure out?” As Trump and the GOP already acknowledged, Mr. Mueller’s track record speaks for itself.


----------



## Wez (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you can figure this out then mr Mueller shouldn't have any problem doing the same, right?


As I said, top of the food chain isn't subject to our Justice system.  The right has been crying about locking HRC up for a long time...


----------



## Wez (Mar 14, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1560579390644181


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Jesus are you an idiot.  Educate yourself before displaying your naivety...https://newrepublic.com/article/143586/trumps-russian-laundromat-trump-tower-luxury-high-rises-dirty-money-international-crime-syndicate


So no jail time for Trump knowingly laundering the money?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Top of the food chain doesn't get indicted, they sometimes become President though.


Romney warned obama and then FBI Director Mueller about the Russians.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How would he know what Mr. Mueller can and can’t “figure out?” As Trump and the GOP already acknowledged, Mr. Mueller’s track record speaks for itself.


Because Mueller must be smarter than a sears cashier.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> As I said, top of the food chain isn't subject to our Justice system.  The right has been crying about locking HRC up for a long time...


So, why all the fuss about Trump?


----------



## Wez (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, why all the fuss about Trump?


One can hope...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because Mueller must be smarter than a sears cashier.


I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I see.


I am not saying Wezdumb is dumb, but he isn't the brightest bulb in the toolshed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Report: No Retirement Here. FBI Recommends Firing One Of Their Most Senior Officers
US | Chuck Ross


McCabe's fate lies in Jeff Sessions' hands


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Jesus are you an idiot.  Educate yourself before displaying your naivety...https://newrepublic.com/article/143586/trumps-russian-laundromat-trump-tower-luxury-high-rises-dirty-money-international-crime-syndicate


I know I am not the smartest guy when it comes to finance, hence my friendship with Bruddah and I am no genius when it comes to science and that is why I befriended Ricky and I sure as hell can't spell very well, that's where E-reader comes in.
I am sure I will find a use for others is here, besides a good laugh.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know I am not the smartest guy when it comes to finance, hence my friendship with Bruddah and I am no genius when it comes to science and that is why I befriended Ricky and I sure as hell can't spell very well, that's where E-reader comes in.
> I am sure I will find a use for others is here, besides a good laugh.


Iʻm no expert on Immigration and thatʻs why I have you.  The tattoos and WIC vouchers was awesome.


----------



## Wez (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know I am not the smartest guy when it comes to finance, hence my friendship with Bruddah and I am no genius when it comes to science and that is why I befriended Ricky


Now I see your problem...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Now I see your problem...


Which one?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2018)

So let me see if I have correct timeline here.  Rex Tillerson blasted Russia for using a nerve agent to kill a former spy living in England and the next day Trump fires him.  

I'm sure Ricky and the I luv Putin nut-jobs will have an excuse about how their the victims here, but personally I'm growing tired of watching the Republican's drop to their knees every time Putin tells them he needs pleasure.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Печально то, что Бобу пришлось прибегнуть к функции перевода, чтобы передать переданное им сообщение. Вы видите, что он является источником сбоев на этом форуме, просто*
> *отследите его URL-адрес, и вы увидите, что он расположен в зоне Дауни. Вскоре эти мелодии, которые обнаруживают его тип взаимодействия, отфильтровывают его дерьмо ... разве это не Боб ...*
> *Бедный Бедный Жирный Слоб Боб и его многочисленные псевдонимы ... Ваш концерт закончился, так же, как ваш «Мальчик» mueller's ... Он больше не может скрываться за ложными обвинениями и обвинительными заключениями ..*
> *Камерная тюрьма в Гитмо ждет его и несколько сотен других за урановые преступления ... и что он сделал со специальным советом ... Та Та ..*


Just a reminder of where this freak's loyalty lies...as if we didn't know.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So let me see if I have correct timeline here.  Rex Tillerson blasted Russia for using a nerve agent to kill a former spy living in England and the next day Trump fires him.
> 
> I'm sure Ricky and the I luv Putin nut-jobs will have an excuse about how their the victims here, but personally I'm growing tired of watching the Republican's drop to their knees every time Putin tells them he needs pleasure.


Honestly... where's Lion.  I'd like to know how it feels to be watching his president  act like Russia's bitch again.

You people want to make me vomit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Honestly... where's Lion.  I'd like to know how it feels to be watching his president  act like Russia's bitch again.
> 
> You people want to make me vomit.


Do you know something we don't?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So let me see if I have correct timeline here.  Rex Tillerson blasted Russia for using a nerve agent to kill a former spy living in England and the next day Trump fires him.


Nothing I haven't posted before...  



Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you know something we don't?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So let me see if I have correct timeline here.  Rex Tillerson blasted Russia for using a nerve agent to kill a former spy living in England and the next day Trump fires him.
> 
> I'm sure Ricky and the I luv Putin nut-jobs will have an excuse about how their the victims here, but personally I'm growing tired of watching the Republican's drop to their knees every time Putin tells them he needs pleasure.


Interesting. You see connections that are more likely coincidences.

More interesting. Who personally have you seen dropping to their knees?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Nothing I haven't posted before...


Back away from the cliff.
It is amazing how much you know and that trump is still in office.


----------



## Wez (Mar 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Interesting. You see connections that are more likely coincidences.


More defense of the candidate you eagerly voted for I see....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> More defense of the candidate you eagerly voted for I see....


"Interesting. You see connections that are more likely coincidences.
Coincidentally, you're an asswipe...


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Why not explain to us the "judge shopping" you opine took place in Virginia.  Is this state or federal court where this took place?  What is your evidence specifically to support your opinion?


*It's in the News and YOU know where to look for it.*

*You are one of the hundred thousand Democratic Shills*
*who lurk forums to push down the TRUTH.*
*Your Democratic Party cannot win a fair fight, so they employ*
*scum like you to seed the forums with filth and false information.*
*Google/Facebook/Twitter now employs " New " algorithms to *
*block/shutdown Conservative sites because THEY are afraid the *
*TRUTH is spreading faster than they can subvert it.*

*I enjoy toying with you when I want too, but it is all to obvious *
*that this is your job. You are a Filthy Tool who cannot/will not*
*play by any rules.....that is exactly why you copied my me instead*
*of sticking to one login. It was designed to mislead and demean *
*the TRUTH I post ....*
*You are a Filthy Tool of the Democratic Party.....*

*You deserve all the insults and attacks you have and will receive !*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Interesting. You see connections that are more likely coincidences.
> 
> More interesting. Who personally have you seen dropping to their knees?


Trump fires someone else who doesn't tow the line on Russia, and it's a coincidence.  What a joke.  

Lion you and I might have our political differences, but you and I both know this guy is the worst.  I'm not telling you to stop giving him cover for myself, but for you.  Cuz as it stands now, with all your talk about coincidences and excuses- it's starting to feel like you're the Republican version of a Jimmy Carter presidential apologist.  Just saying.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Interesting. You see connections that are more likely coincidences.
> 
> More interesting. Who personally have you seen dropping to their knees?


Well I'm not going to name names... but you ever notice how anytime the name Putin is mentioned Ricky swoons?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Interesting. You see connections that are more likely coincidences.
> 
> More interesting. Who personally have you seen dropping to their knees?


It has to be lower than a bow to a Saudi King.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So let me see if I have correct timeline here.  Rex Tillerson blasted Russia for using a nerve agent to kill a former spy living in England and the next day Trump fires him.
> 
> I'm sure Ricky and the I luv Putin nut-jobs will have an excuse about how their the victims here, but personally I'm growing tired of watching the Republican's drop to their knees every time Putin tells them he needs pleasure.



Who loves Putin?...oh that's right you tell us we do...got it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Trump fires someone else who doesn't tow the line on Russia, and it's a coincidence.  What a joke.
> 
> Lion you and I might have our political differences, but you and I both know this guy is the worst.  I'm not telling you to stop giving him cover for myself, but for you.  Cuz as it stands now, with all your talk about coincidences and excuses- it's starting to feel like you're the Republican version of a Jimmy Carter presidential apologist.  Just saying.


Time for some tenacious foreign policy of the 80’s


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Trump fires someone else who doesn't tow the line on Russia, and it's a coincidence.  What a joke.
> 
> Lion you and I might have our political differences, but you and I both know this guy is the worst.  I'm not telling you to stop giving him cover for myself, but for you.  Cuz as it stands now, with all your talk about coincidences and excuses- it's starting to feel like you're the Republican version of a Jimmy Carter presidential apologist.  Just saying.


At least he is not Hillary, just sayin.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Trump fires someone else who doesn't tow the line on Russia, and it's a coincidence.  What a joke.
> 
> Lion you and I might have our political differences, but you and I both know this guy is the worst.  I'm not telling you to stop giving him cover for myself, but for you.  Cuz as it stands now, with all your talk about coincidences and excuses- it's starting to feel like you're the Republican version of a Jimmy Carter presidential apologist.  Just saying.


Aren't you people a little late for the Russian Party


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I had thought that Nono was some kind of freak and now we know he’s actually a Russian. Perfect bedfellow for ricky and gobear and joe.



*Ага.....
У меня две лужи из расплавленной стали ...
Один из них - полуавтоматический сайгак
Один из них - полностью автоматический автомобиль Клашникова
Оба предназначены только для вас xyz. Требуется сборка.*

*Вы стали глупыми на совершенно новый уровень ...
Спасибо господину Мюллеру за уран, который он вручил
в Санкт-Петербурге .... скажите ему, чтобы эта больная проверила его
правое внутреннее бедро ... дамы сказали, что это выглядит плохо!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2018)

Wez said:


> Why does anyone need their money laundered?  So it can be used for legitimate purposes in the US.


*You need to do your laundry.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Nope.* Fake attorney*. Real trash man (would that be the guys on the trucks?), gardener and dog walker.


*Now you are being honest !*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Ага.....*
> *У меня две лужи из расплавленной стали ...*
> *Один из них - полуавтоматический сайгак*
> *Один из них - полностью автоматический автомобиль Клашникова*
> ...


In case anybody wondered about 4n's loyalty being to Putin...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> In case anybody wondered about 4n's loyalty being to Putin...


Sucker


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> In case anybody wondered about 4n's loyalty being to Putin...









*Просто для вас проглотить, как ваши демократические колледжи ....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Interesting. You see connections that are more likely coincidences.
> Coincidentally, you're an asswipe...


Nice cop-out, now you don't feel the need to explain your thinking . . . see how easy that was? Just act like a butt-hurt baby and boom, you are out!


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice cop-out, now you don't feel the need to explain your thinking . . . see how easy that was? Just act like a butt-hurt baby and boom, you are out!


I don't know, Lion's pretty good about explaining his thinking.  Sometimes issues like his passionate defense of the Iraq War leaves me scratching my head, but he'll usually give it the college go even when it's a losing fight.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Honestly... where's Lion.  I'd like to know how it feels to be watching his president  act like Russia's bitch again.
> 
> You people want to make me vomit.


He's our President TD....
Just like Obama was our President....
You people? My, my, my....you people?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice cop-out, now you don't feel the need to explain your thinking . . . see how easy that was? Just act like a butt-hurt baby and boom, you are out!


Say what?
All I see is duck shit, quack, quack, duck shit, quack......
Pull your head out of your ass and try to have a coherent & relative post.

That'll never happen...never mind Duck.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Ага.....*
> *У меня две лужи из расплавленной стали ...*
> *Один из них - полуавтоматический сайгак*
> *Один из них - полностью автоматический автомобиль Клашникова*
> ...


God you're a fken in idiot.


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> God you're a fken in idiot.


IA


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Say what?
> All I see is duck shit, quack, quack, duck shit, quack......
> Pull your head out of your ass and try to have a coherent & relative post.
> 
> That'll never happen...never mind Duck.


Yes, yes always quite the informative poster you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> God you're a fken in idiot.


I think you have the wrong NoNo.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think you have the wrong NoNo.


Yes I did...my apologies 4nos.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Yes I did...my apologies 4nos.


I wouldn't worry about it.  Not like you said something the rest of us weren't thinking...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice cop-out, now you don't feel the need to explain your thinking . . . see how easy that was? Just act like a butt-hurt baby and boom, you are out!


Quack!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes always quite the informative poster you are.


Dumb ass!


----------



## tenacious (Mar 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Quack!


I know this is going to sound very controversial...
But personally rather then quacking at posters who posts have gotten old, I just put them on ignore.  Quacking is for the birds yo


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 15, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I know this is going to sound very controversial...
> But personally rather then quacking at posters who posts have gotten old, I just put them on ignore.  Quacking is for the birds yo


quack.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> quack.


Hey look everybody!  Tricky rick made a joke. 

Almost like the old days... before you know... he became one an uptight nutter and lost his sense of humor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hey look everybody!  Tricky rick made a joke.
> 
> Almost like the old days... before you know... he became one an uptight nutter and lost his sense of humor.


Quack.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think you have the wrong NoNo.


So the douchebag who keeps showing his true colors by posting in the language of Trump’s boss isn’t a fcken idiot? Yes, GB was correct.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

*Trump imposes sanctions on Russians for US election meddling...*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Quack.


See I don't know why everyone was liking Ricky's post, when this quack is the funny one.  People can say what they want, but you've got true comedic timing Joe.  Guess the old punch line is true... there are just some people can tell a joke, and some people can't.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump imposes sanctions on Russians for US election meddling...*


Let's see how the nutters in here spin this...or more likely they'll ignore it as it doesn't fit their narrative.


----------



## Wez (Mar 15, 2018)

About time!

https://www.npr.org/2018/03/15/593895383/us-imposes-new-sanctions-on-russia-over-election-interference-cyberattacks

*US Imposes New Sanctions On Russia Over Election Interference, Cyberattacks*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Let's see how the nutters in here spin this...or more likely they'll ignore it as it doesn't fit their narrative.


Speaking of fitting the narrative, has Trump finally admitted the Russians tried to hack our election?


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Speaking of fitting the narrative, has Trump finally admitted the Russians tried to hack our election?


After Nikki Haley scolded the Russians in the UN yesterday.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 15, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Speaking of fitting the narrative, has Trump finally admitted the Russians tried to hack our election?


Didn't his administration just do that? You think DT didn't ok the sanctions?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 15, 2018)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/15/us/politics/trump-organization-subpoena-mueller-russia.html

Shocking...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/15/us/politics/trump-organization-subpoena-mueller-russia.html
> 
> Shocking...


He's trying to go deep, just like GAP.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He's trying to go deep, just like GAP.


Now that's funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Wez said:


> About time!
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/03/15/593895383/us-imposes-new-sanctions-on-russia-over-election-interference-cyberattacks
> 
> *US Imposes New Sanctions On Russia Over Election Interference, Cyberattacks*


Yes, I agree. Why didn't Obama take care of this? This all happened on his watch.

’There is no serious person out there who would suggest somehow that you could even rig America’s elections, there’s no evidence that that has happened in the past or that it will happen this time, and so I’d invite Mr. Trump to stop whining and make his case to get votes,’” Trump wrote on Twitter, quoting Obama’s remarks from an October, 2016, White House press conference.

Citing Obama, Trump claims Dems only cared about Russia meddling after his ...
Politico › story › 2018/02/20 › r...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.politico.com/amp/story/2018/02/20/russia-election-trump-response-417115&ved=2ahUKEwixiIyw4O_ZAhVJ_oMKHeXiDYE4ChAWMAF6BAgGEAE&usg=AOvVaw3UdUyi6GW7f2ZrPR97hHL6&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, I agree. Why didn't Obama take care of this? This all happened on his watch.
> 
> ’There is no serious person out there who would suggest somehow that you could even rig America’s elections, there’s no evidence that that has happened in the past or that it will happen this time, and so I’d invite Mr. Trump to stop whining and make his case to get votes,’” Trump wrote on Twitter, quoting Obama’s remarks from an October, 2016, White House press conference.
> 
> ...


You really enjoy being a tool don't cha? Are you ignoring the sanctions, freezing of assets and removing diplomats from America and their cushy abodes?


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So the douchebag who keeps showing his true colors by posting in the language of Trump’s boss isn’t a fcken idiot? Yes, GB was correct.


*What's up Ballsack, still licken that Russian All day Sucker....*

*Man you are one Stupid ambulance chaser.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really enjoy being a tool don't cha? Are you ignoring the sanctions, freezing of assets and removing diplomats from America and their cushy abodes?



*I hear you, Wez and xyz share the same life coach.....*

*You need to fire her.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really enjoy being a tool don't cha? Are you ignoring the sanctions, freezing of assets and removing diplomats from America and their cushy abodes?


What was the reason for all of that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What was the reason for all of that?


I shouldn't have doubted him, you know, he was so tough with the Syrian murderer in Chief.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really enjoy being a tool don't cha? Are you ignoring the sanctions, freezing of assets and removing diplomats from America and their cushy abodes?


Even NPR agrees.
FACT CHECK: Why Didn't Obama Stop Russia's Election Interference In 2016? : NPR
NPR › 2018/02/21 › fact-check-why-did...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.npr.org/2018/02/21/587614043/fact-check-why-didnt-obama-stop-russia-s-election-interference-in-2016&ved=2ahUKEwizh7fA7-_ZAhXL5YMKHX5MBNkQFjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw1YmTNoKbxno8kWiR_YbVv8


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Didn't his administration just do that? You think DT didn't ok the sanctions?


What is think is his administration made the right choice.  Just would be nice to know that he agreed with them?  I mean you do have to agree the President has a weird relationship with Russia don't you bear bear...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What was the reason for all of that?


According to Trump there was no reason.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> According to Trump there was no reason.


You must not have read the link.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What is think is his administration made the right choice.  Just would be nice to know that he agreed with them?  I mean you do have to agree the President has a weird relationship with Russia don't you bear bear...


I would say that Trump is an odd fellow period.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You must not have read the link.


At the time, and until just recently due to the Russian murders in England, Trump claimed there was no reason to sanction the Russians, "NO COLLUSION! NO TAMPERING! NO EFFECT!!" . . . in fact his agents made sure the Russians knew the Trump admin would reverse any pesky sanctions, dismissals or freezing of assets once in power. That's why after Obama booted all those diplomats Putin simply shrugged and nothing else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At the time, and until just recently due to the Russian murders in England, Trump claimed there was no reason to sanction the Russians, "NO COLLUSION! NO TAMPERING! NO EFFECT!!" . . . in fact his agents made sure the Russians knew the Trump admin would reverse any pesky sanctions, dismissals or freezing of assets once in power. That's why after Obama booted all those diplomats Putin simply shrugged and nothing else.


Fake news.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Isn't it ironic that Alex plays Trump on SNL?  I got your collusion with the Russians below.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Isn't it ironic that Alex plays Trump on SNL?  I got your collusion with the Russians below.


Everyone knows there is no collusion, the Russians aren't that stupid. They cultivate and use, they don't cooperate. Trump is a pigeon, a pigeon the Russians have on a string.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone knows there is no collusion, the Russians aren't that stupid. They cultivate and use, they don't cooperate. Trump is a pigeon, a pigeon the Russians have on a string.


You nutters think it's the same string from 2012 that ignored the Russian threat while Mueller was the FBI Director?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At the time, and until just recently due to the Russian murders in England, Trump claimed there was no reason to sanction the Russians, "NO COLLUSION! NO TAMPERING! NO EFFECT!!" . . . in fact his agents made sure the Russians knew the Trump admin would reverse any pesky sanctions, dismissals or freezing of assets once in power. That's why after Obama booted all those diplomats Putin simply shrugged and nothing else.


Hmmmmmm sound familiar to you nutters?  Of course not.  You people are too smart for your own good.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You nutters think it's the same string from 2012 that ignored the Russian threat while Mueller was the FBI Director?


Who told you it was being ignored?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who told you it was being ignored?


That's a good point.  But you've seen the video yah?  Would you settle for neglected?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone knows there is no collusion, the Russians aren't that stupid. They cultivate and use, they don't cooperate. Trump is a pigeon, a pigeon the Russians have on a string.


I got more collusion for you people.  Have any of you ever met Ramius?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

The real story.  The Mueller investigation is the cover story.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

....but Stormy is for real.


----------



## Booter (Mar 19, 2018)

Trump hires lawyer who pushed conspiracy theory
President Donald Trump has hired Joseph diGenova, who has alleged the President is being framed by a group of FBI and Justice Department officials, to join his personal legal team.

https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2018/03/19/joseph-digenova-trump-new-lawyer-nr-zeleny-sot.cnn

The Trump crazy train keeps rolling.


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump hires lawyer who pushed conspiracy theory
> President Donald Trump has hired Joseph diGenova, who has alleged the President is being framed by a group of FBI and Justice Department officials, to join his personal legal team.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2018/03/19/joseph-digenova-trump-new-lawyer-nr-zeleny-sot.cnn
> ...









*And are you upset.....cause you missed The Point and THE TRAIN !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump hires lawyer who pushed conspiracy theory
> President Donald Trump has hired Joseph diGenova, who has alleged the President is being framed by a group of FBI and Justice Department officials, to join his personal legal team.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2018/03/19/joseph-digenova-trump-new-lawyer-nr-zeleny-sot.cnn
> ...


These loonies are so elated to have a fellow tabloid reading looney in the White House making America look crazy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You must not have read the link.


There is no one home to read to him....maybe later...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These loonies are so elated to have a fellow tabloid reading looney in the White House making America look crazy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At the time, and until just recently due to the Russian murders in England, Trump claimed there was no reason to sanction the Russians, "NO COLLUSION! NO TAMPERING! NO EFFECT!!" . . . in fact his agents made sure the Russians knew the Trump admin would reverse any pesky sanctions, dismissals or freezing of assets once in power. That's why after Obama booted all those diplomats Putin simply shrugged and nothing else.


Oh boy.....duck shit from start to finish....what a mess.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You must not have read the link.


Obvi.


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These loonies are so elated to have a fellow tabloid reading looney in the White House making America look crazy.



*Dude....You really are the crazy one.*
*And with each passing day you slobber more....*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump hires lawyer who pushed conspiracy theory
> President Donald Trump has hired Joseph diGenova, who has alleged the President is being framed by a group of FBI and Justice Department officials, to join his personal legal team.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2018/03/19/joseph-digenova-trump-new-lawyer-nr-zeleny-sot.cnn
> ...


Fake News


----------



## Wez (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2018)

Wez said:


>


Set up the next Raid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Set up the next Raid.


You must find some humor in the obvious and inept dealings of the USA's CEO?


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You must find some humor in the obvious and inept dealings of the USA's CEO?


*You're speaking in past tense....he is now having his painting redone.*
*Without Sperm......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You must find some humor in the obvious and inept dealings of the USA's CEO?


Present and Past.  Except the present one is doing it without QE.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 14, 2018)

So Trump still denies ever being a guest at the Moscow Ritz Carlton Presidential Suite, yet his long time hit man, Keith Schiller has already testified Trump stayed there.  One of them is a liar.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So Trump still denies ever being a guest at the Moscow Ritz Carlton Presidential Suite, yet his long time hit man, Keith Schiller has already testified Trump stayed there.  One of them is a liar.


And somebody owes me a steak.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Set up the next Raid.


Sounds like it may be appropriate. We generally find our traitors and crooks. 
‘Murican Justice!


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> And somebody owes me a steak.



" The notion that Trump didn’t spend the night appears to be refuted by a November, 2017 NBC News report on Schiller’s House Intel Committee testimony, in which the president’s former bodyguard confirmed that “a Russian participant” of the Miss Universe pageant offered to “send five women” to Trump’s suite. According to sources familiar with Schiller’s testimony who spoke with NBC, the former Trump bodyguard turned down the offer and the two men laughed about it as he accompanied Trump back to his room and left him there for the night. From NBC: "

*The above accusation has been debunked thoroughly .....It's shit News from a Shit Source.....*

*You owe the Steak....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Sounds like it may be appropriate. We generally find our traitors and crooks.
> ‘Murican Justice!


I'm sure Trump is getting out the Sledge Hammers and Bleach as we speak.  Maybe have a pool party and shock treat the pool before tossing in the hard drives.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> We generally find our traitors and crooks.


Apparently not.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 14, 2018)

............


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm sure Trump is getting out the Sledge Hammers and Bleach as we speak.  Maybe have a pool party and shock treat the pool before tossing in the hard drives.


Nobody could get away with that.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> " The notion that Trump didn’t spend the night appears to be refuted by a November, 2017 NBC News report on Schiller’s House Intel Committee testimony, in which the president’s former bodyguard confirmed that “a Russian participant” of the Miss Universe pageant offered to “send five women” to Trump’s suite. According to sources familiar with Schiller’s testimony who spoke with NBC, the former Trump bodyguard turned down the offer and the two men laughed about it as he accompanied Trump back to his room and left him there for the night. From NBC: "
> 
> *The above accusation has been debunked thoroughly .....It's shit News from a Shit Source.....*
> 
> *You owe the Steak....*


Nice try, Bub.  Schiller admitted accompanying Trump to the suite, then standing outside for a short time, not all night.  Then leaving the hallway for the remainder of the night.  Schiller has no plan to be charged with perjury, so he said all he had to, but no more than necessary to protect himself from personal risk, but did no favor for Trump.  

The RNC commissioned and initially funded Dossier has several key events that are paramount to Trump’s kompromat.  One is the pee tape.  That remains partially confirmed, and partially unconfirmed.  Schiller has both admitted to hookers being offered, and places Trump in the suite in question, alone and unprotected for many hours.  For now we have only the credibility of Trump’s vague denial due to his germaphobia.  Which is of course vehemently contradicted by Trump’s lifelong public denials of being a germaphobe. 

Second is Michael Cohen in Prague to meet Russians.  The months in planning, federal judge reviewed and approved court ordered, constitutionally authorized search and seizure of Cohen records appears from all indications to include confirming evidence he was in Prague, as the dossier stated, and contrary to his public denials based on his passport not having a border stamp entering the Czech Republic because of the open Eastern Europe border rules when entering by land from neighboring countries.  

I think I smell the charcoals being fired up for that steak dinner.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Nice try, Bub.  Schiller admitted accompanying Trump to the suite, then standing outside for a short time, not all night.  Then leaving the hallway for the remainder of the night.  Schiller has no plan to be charged with perjury, so he said all he had to, but no more than necessary to protect himself from personal risk, but did no favor for Trump.
> 
> The RNC commissioned and initially funded Dossier has several key events that are paramount to Trump’s kompromat.  One is the pee tape.  That remains partially confirmed, and partially unconfirmed.  Schiller has both admitted to hookers being offered, and places Trump in the suite in question, alone and unprotected for many hours.  For now we have only the credibility of Trump’s vague denial due to his germaphobia.  Which is of course vehemently contradicted by Trump’s lifelong public denials of being a germaphobe.
> 
> ...


Sucker


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> ............



*Bob has a " Dot " problem.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Nice try, Bub.  Schiller admitted accompanying Trump to the suite, then standing outside for a short time, not all night.  Then leaving the hallway for the remainder of the night.  Schiller has no plan to be charged with perjury, so he said all he had to, but no more than necessary to protect himself from personal risk, but did no favor for Trump.
> 
> The RNC commissioned and initially funded Dossier has several key events that are paramount to Trump’s kompromat.  One is the pee tape.  That remains partially confirmed, and partially unconfirmed.  Schiller has both admitted to hookers being offered, and places Trump in the suite in question, alone and unprotected for many hours.  For now we have only the credibility of Trump’s vague denial due to his germaphobia.  Which is of course vehemently contradicted by Trump’s lifelong public denials of being a germaphobe.
> 
> ...


*Yes.....you have a Dot problem...*

*A " Dot " Com problem, preceded by Fake News.*

*Cohen the Lawyer is not the Cohen of Prague.*

*Mueller has stepped in it Big Time !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nobody could get away with that.


I agree.
If Trump smashed phones and erased hard drives, his ass would be grass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree.
> If Trump smashed phones and erased hard drives, his ass would be grass.


I guess she should be in jail . . . with Trump time will tell. He already has paid many people lots of cash to either cease and desist (Trump U) or not talk (the Trump trail of broken promises and tears) and fire or attack everyone who knows what he's done, so what do you think that means?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess she should be in jail . . . with Trump time will tell. He already has paid many people lots of cash to either cease and desist (Trump U) or not talk (the Trump trail of broken promises and tears) and fire or attack everyone who knows what he's done, so what do you think that means?


You know you can't arrest a President, right?


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 14, 2018)

Michael Cohen just denied there is any uncontroverted physical evidence he was in Prague.  

So, you know, you have to believe him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know you can't arrest a President, right?


Who told you that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who told you that?


Who is going to arrest him?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is going to arrest him?


Sessions . . . paybacks a bitch.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is going to arrest him?


Any Federal Marshall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Any Federal Marshall.


Wrong again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wrong again.


Someone with such a shaky record (and hand) as you isn't capable of making any judgements, yet you persist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Michael Cohen just denied there is any uncontroverted physical evidence he was in Prague.
> 
> So, you know, you have to believe him.


Oh Michael Cohen was in Prague in 2016.  Just not Michael Cohen, Trumpʻs lawyer.  Where do they get you people from.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Someone with such a shaky record (and hand) as you isn't capable of making any judgements, yet you persist.


Take your medication IPD boy.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh Michael Cohen was in Prague in 2016.  Just not Michael Cohen, Trumpʻs lawyer.  Where do they get you people from.


Did you tell Mueller?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Did you tell Mueller?


Yes


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes


Hey I saw on the news this morning where you got your info. From Trump! That’s too good.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey I saw on the news this morning where you got your info. From Trump! That’s too good.


Too funny!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey I saw on the news this morning where you got your info. From Trump! That’s too good.


On the news?  Show me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Too funny!


Hanapaa!


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> On the news?  Show me.


He said it I saw the video “Hey Michael Cohen showed me his passport...” good job, Iz!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> On the news?  Show me.


Circle.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hanapaa!


aka catch phrase like joes fake news, inserted when dizzy can't think of anything relevant to say.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> aka catch phrase like joes fake news, inserted when dizzy can't think of anything relevant to say.


You're just jealous because I use LWPG while getting MWPG out of you.  But your IPD doesn't help you.


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess she should be in jail . . . with Trump time will tell. He already has paid many people lots of cash to either cease and desist (Trump U) or not talk (the Trump trail of broken promises and tears) and fire or attack everyone who knows what he's done, so what do you think that means?



*Damn.....more MSM Trivia.
*
*And now for something completely different !*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He said it I saw the video “Hey Michael Cohen showed me his passport...” good job, Iz!



*Hey Ambulance chaser......Which Micheal Cohen is it ?*

*The one that was in Prague ?*

*or*

*The one that was at his son's Baseball game in LA ?*

*A human can't be in two places at once, at least not yet.*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 20, 2018)

Most right-wing nuts on this forum don’t know this.  Believe me, believe me.  I know, right?

So here’s two conflicting accounts of the same evening.  At least one is a lie. 

1.   Former director of Oval Office relations [and Trump bodyguard] *Keith Schiller* [testified to] Congress [that] before the 2013 Miss Universe Pageant ― a Russian participant offered to *“send five women” to Trump’s hotel room.*

Schiller ... discussed the conversation with Trump while *walking him to his hotel room that night* and they both laughed about it before Trump went to bed alone.  Caporegime Schiller and/or lifelong Republican Federal Prosecutor and FBI Director Comey?

Though Schiller testified he *stood outside Trump’s room for an unspecified amount of time ... [he] Schiller “could not say for sure what happened during the remainder of the night.”*

2.  *Trump told Comey* he had checked with associates and was reminded “*that he didn’t stay overnight in Russia*” on the trip, during which he presided over the Miss Universe contest. After flying into Moscow in the morning, he “*departed for New York that same night,*” Trump told Comey.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2412 Most right-wing nuts on this forum don’t know this.  Believe me, believe me.  I know, right?
> 
> So here’s two conflicting accounts of the same evening.  At least one is a lie.
> 
> ...


You know you love it.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You know you love it.


Related fun fact for the real world crowd.  NBC did a tv interview with Trump in Moscow the day after the pageant.  Not sure how sophisticated a hoax video could have been digitally created to qualify as “fake news”, so I’m afraid Schiller was being truthful, and Comey’s account from Trump accurately confirms Trump was lying to Comey. 

Most people did not know this. 

Who knew health care reform was complicated?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Related fun fact for the real world crowd.  NBC did a tv interview with Trump in Moscow the day after the pageant.  Not sure how sophisticated a hoax video could have been digitally created to qualify as “fake news”, so I’m afraid Schiller was being truthful, and Comey’s account from Trump accurately confirms Trump was lying to Comey.
> 
> Most people did not know this.
> 
> Who knew health care reform was complicated?


Keep grinding, amigo.
btw, #MAGA


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2018)

Deja vu all over again . . .

https://consortiumnews.com/2012/05/22/the-enduring-secrets-of-watergate/

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/dnc-files-lawsuit-against-russia-trump-campaign-wikileaks/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Deja vu all over again . . .
> 
> https://consortiumnews.com/2012/05/22/the-enduring-secrets-of-watergate/
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/dnc-files-lawsuit-against-russia-trump-campaign-wikileaks/


GODWIN, you people are desperate.
Keep grinding, rat.
You're fertilizing the base.
OUR base.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> GODWIN, you people are desperate.


Keep telling yourself that . . . if it helps.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> GODWIN, you people are desperate.
> Keep grinding, rat.
> You're fertilizing the base.
> OUR base.


There’s only 5-6 people in your base here.  They all live in California.  Exactly how will 6 motivated racist California voters affect any election from President to dog catcher?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2412 Most right-wing nuts on this forum don’t know this.  Believe me, believe me.  I know, right?
> 
> So here’s two conflicting accounts of the same evening.  At least one is a lie.
> 
> ...


Who cares?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> There’s only 5-6 people in your base here.  They all live in California.  Exactly how will 6 motivated racist California voters affect any election from President to dog catcher?


This pathetic band of idiots, (you and I included) is a microcosm of the general population.
Any generalizations I make regarding "bases" or "groups" are simply extrapolations, with little, if any, basis in reality.
You, of course, play with the exact same deck of cards.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This pathetic band of idiots, (you and I included) is a microcosm of the general population.
> Any generalizations I make regarding "bases" or "groups" are simply extrapolations, with little, if any, basis in reality.
> You, of course, play with the exact same deck of cards.


My cards are the Constitution, 250 years of jurisprudence, reality, ethics, honor, empathy, compassion, active listening skills, history, the respect for an educated and civil debate, and a good eye for spotting hypocrites and satirically rubbing their noses in the shit they drop that they have complete conviction emits no odor and otherwise doesn’t actually exist.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> My cards are the Constitution, 250 years of jurisprudence, reality, ethics, honor, empathy, compassion, active listening skills, history, the respect for an educated and civil debate, and a good eye for spotting hypocrites and satirically rubbing their noses in the shit they drop that they have complete conviction emits no odor and otherwise doesn’t actually exist.


Your shoes are untied.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your shoes are untied.


You can't hold all them cards if you have to tie your shoes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You can't hold all them cards if you have to tie your shoes.


Double knots.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> GODWIN, you people are desperate.
> Keep grinding, rat.
> You're fertilizing the base.
> OUR base.


What do you mean by "GODWIN"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your shoes are untied.


 . . . and his post seems to have struck a nerve. Remember when you were that guy supporting The Constitution? That was so before Nov. 2016.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your shoes are untied.


Come on, he is a croc wearing kook. 
Couldn't ever get the hang of tying his shoes, his mom had to get him slip-on's when he was a kid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2018)

espola said:


> What do you mean by "GODWIN"?


Maybe if you reference some white supremacy literature you will find the meaning.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe if you reference some white supremacy literature you will find the meaning.


Says the back up your sources King.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe if you reference some white supremacy literature you will find the meaning.


There is a sociological effect called Godwin's Law that the plumber may have been referring to, but there are also many derivative threads of meaning that have been derived from that.  I'm just wondering which definition he has in mind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Says the back up your sources King.


Kinda hurt you did I? You make it so obvious. Call it tough love, you need to learn from it and better yourself . . . I almost spit coffee just there.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2018)

espola said:


> There is a sociological effect called Godwin's Law that the plumber may have been referring to, but there are also many derivative threads of meaning that have been derived from that.  I'm just wondering which definition he has in mind.


Not hard to figure out if you understand context.
Do you need me to draw a picture?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe if you reference some white supremacy literature you will find the meaning.


Exhibit A-1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2018)

*Godwin's law* (or *Godwin's rule of Hitler analogies*)[1][2] is an Internet adage that asserts that "As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Hitler approaches 1";[2][3] that is, if an online discussion (regardless of topic or scope) goes on long enough, sooner or later someone will compare someone or something to Adolf Hitler or his deeds. Promulgated by the American attorney and author Mike Godwin in 1990,[2] Godwin's law originally referred specifically to Usenet newsgroup discussions.[4] It is now applied to any threaded online discussion, such as Internet forums, chat rooms, and comment threads, as well as to speeches, articles, and other rhetoric[5][6]where _reductio ad Hitlerum_ occurs.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not hard to figure out if you understand context.
> Do you need me to draw a picture?


There are many possible pictures.  Which one did you have in mind?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Godwin's law* (or *Godwin's rule of Hitler analogies*)[1][2] is an Internet adage that asserts that "As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Hitler approaches 1";[2][3] that is, if an online discussion (regardless of topic or scope) goes on long enough, sooner or later someone will compare someone or something to Adolf Hitler or his deeds. Promulgated by the American attorney and author Mike Godwin in 1990,[2] Godwin's law originally referred specifically to Usenet newsgroup discussions.[4] It is now applied to any threaded online discussion, such as Internet forums, chat rooms, and comment threads, as well as to speeches, articles, and other rhetoric[5][6]where _reductio ad Hitlerum_ occurs.


Around here it is the starting point.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Around here it is the starting point.


 From both sides . . . after one of yours infers that there is nothing wrong with nazis, white supremacists or other racist hate groups and that is those that protest them that are at fault. Then of course you try the "I know you are but what am I defense" that worked so well up until 2nd grade.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From both sides . . . after one of yours infers that there is nothing wrong with nazis, white supremacists or other racist hate groups and that is those that protest them that are at fault. Then of course you try the "I know you are but what am I defense" that worked so well up until 2nd grade.


Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


That confirms it from your end.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kinda hurt you did I? You make it so obvious. Call it tough love, you need to learn from it and better yourself . . . I almost spit coffee just there.


Kinda.  It made me feel like you didnʻt pay attention to your preaching of adherence to backing up what you say.  I’m over it though.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kinda.  It made me feel like you didnʻt pay attention to your preaching of adherence to backing up what you say.  I’m over it though.


Too bad you never gave an examples of me doing that, because you have none . . . like always.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From both sides . . . after one of yours infers that there is nothing wrong with nazis, white supremacists or other racist hate groups and that is those that protest them that are at fault. Then of course you try the "I know you are but what am I defense" that worked so well up until 2nd grade.


Ohhh Nancy... please provide the post that anyone on the right here has said Nazis are good. You see, that's why you're so messed up, you buy into all the fake news even when it does not exist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Ohhh Nancy... please provide the post that anyone on the right here has said Nazis are good. You see, that's why you're so messed up, you buy into all the fake news even when it does not exist.


That is part of the democrats platform, the main part. Lying.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Best line I heard all week on the ongoing Russia investigation... "Donald Trump has the stink of guilt on him."   haha  Really does kind of sum it all up, doesn't it?


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2412 Most right-wing nuts on this forum don’t know this.  Believe me, believe me.  I know, right?
> 
> So here’s two conflicting accounts of the same evening.  At least one is a lie.
> 
> ...




*Man you are desperate.....that is very Old News.....*

*He's President and there's NOTHING you can do about it.....NOTHING....*

*Even that two bit Lawyer Micheal Avenatti knows when to let go.....*
*Oh he's talking tough on AM JOY, but he's gotta pay the bills somehow...*
*So he will move on as the TRUTH is exposed that his Client is a Liar and*
*a 40 year old Hustler/Stripper....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Best line I heard all week on the ongoing Russia investigation... "Donald Trump has the stink of guilt on him."   haha  Really does kind of sum it all up, doesn't it?


*You post/giggle like a child......*
*You reek of lies like Comey....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Too bad you never gave an examples of me doing that, because you have none . . . like always.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You post/giggle like a child......*
> *You reek of lies like Comey....*


Why do I always feel like I'm winning when the subject turns to personal attacks?


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Why do I always feel like I'm winning when the subject turns to personal attacks?


*You are entitled to that thought even when it's false....enjoy.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Why do I always feel like I'm winning when the subject turns to personal attacks?


Because you are a snowflake.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You are entitled to that thought even when it's false....enjoy.*


If he thinks that is a personal attack he must not be very tenacious.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You are entitled to that thought even when it's false....enjoy.*



So be honest with me nono... you look at the whole Trump-Russia thing and don't have any questions about some of the President's behavior?  I'm not saying this is going to cost him his presidency... but certainly we're looking at something like the Iran Contra scandal where a group of "his guys" are going to go to jail.  For me it's hard to just dismiss it.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because you are a snowflake.


Yes and you're made of sugar and spice and everything nice.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So be honest with me nono... you look at the whole Trump-Russia thing and don't have any questions about some of the President's behavior?  I'm not saying this is going to cost him his presidency... but certainly we're looking at something like the Iran Contra scandal where a group of "his guys" are going to go to jail.  For me it's hard to just dismiss it.


*No one's going to jail on the President's side.....*

*So do you think HRC will flip on the Democrats and spill the goods on all involved*
*with NXIVM and Allison Mack or will Seth Rich/Arkancide happen.....*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

So obviously you don't want to talk about Trump or Republican leadership.  And this is a youth soccer forum so the NXIVM stuff is a bit distasteful and NC-17 for the setting. 

I'd talk about dems but they are out of power and therefore kinda boring to talk about just by default of being the out of power party in every branch of government.  So that boring.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Too bad you never gave an examples of me doing that, because you have none . . . like always.


 That's what I meant.  I have no examples of you backing anything up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Godwin's law* (or *Godwin's rule of Hitler analogies*)[1][2] is an Internet adage that asserts that "As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Hitler approaches 1";[2][3] that is, if an online discussion (regardless of topic or scope) goes on long enough, sooner or later someone will compare someone or something to Adolf Hitler or his deeds. Promulgated by the American attorney and author Mike Godwin in 1990,[2] Godwin's law originally referred specifically to Usenet newsgroup discussions.[4] It is now applied to any threaded online discussion, such as Internet forums, chat rooms, and comment threads, as well as to speeches, articles, and other rhetoric[5][6]where _reductio ad Hitlerum_ occurs.


only you nutters do the Hitler comparison thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's what I meant.  I have no examples of you backing anything up.


This is the dizzy factor, where the spin starts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> only you nutters do the Hitler comparison thing.


Everyone who's not a liberal gets called a nazi at least once in their life.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Everyone who's not a liberal gets called a nazi at least once in their life.


Most Nazi's also get called Nazi's during their life as well...


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

QUOTE="tenacious, post: 191138, member: 757"

So obviously you don't want to talk about Trump or Republican leadership.  And this is a youth soccer forum so the NXIVM stuff is a bit distasteful and NC-17 for the setting.

*Ahhhhhh......But the TRUTH HURTS doesn't it !*
*That's how you Dems have operated, but not anymore.....YOU WILL FACE THE TRUTH !*

I'd talk about dems but they are out of power and therefore kinda boring to talk about just by default of being the out of power party in every branch of government.  So that boring.

/QUOTE


*Grow up " Mr T "......Grow up !*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="tenacious, post: 191138, member: 757"
> 
> So obviously you don't want to talk about Trump or Republican leadership.  And this is a youth soccer forum so the NXIVM stuff is a bit distasteful and NC-17 for the setting.
> 
> ...


Umm... I'm not sure what the heck is going on here.  Anyway you could re-phrase your comments so I can follow?


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm... I'm not sure what the heck is going on here.  Anyway you could re-phrase your comments so I can follow?



*You Know, and when it's on the MSM you will " recall ".....*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 22, 2018)

So how bad do you think Trump wants to fire Sessions now?  




> *Sessions may have spared Rosenstein by threatening to quit*
> https://nypost.com/2018/04/21/sessions-may-have-spared-rosenstein-by-threatening-to-quit/
> 
> Attorney General Jeff Sessions may have saved his deputy by threatening to quit himself.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 22, 2018)

More bad news for Trump.  I think Michael Isikoff needs to come up with better story titles as I almost didn't read it... but if you've been following the Russia story they are starting to put together a timeline on Trump's nights in Moscow.  If Putin has video blackmail on Trump as a lot of people believe is the case, then when was Trump in Moscow where he was filmed doing the deed.  Story is down below, and Joe you'll be happy to note the blue hyperlinks in the script take you to the actual clip being talked about.  Here is a taste of what they talk about: 
_
Indeed, Trump himself had previously boasted of spending more time in Moscow than he admitted to Comey. “I called it my weekend in Moscow,” Trump said during a September 2015 radio interview on “The Hugh Hewitt Show._”





> *Trump told Comey he never slept in Moscow. But he did.*
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-told-comey-never-slept-moscow-185535745.html
> 
> WASHINGTON — The newly released memos by FBI Director James Comey reveal that President Trump repeatedly pushed back hard on claims that he once consorted with prostitutes in Moscow, claiming that he didn’t even spend a night in the Russian capital during his 2013 trip there.
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> only you nutters do the Hitler comparison thing.


So you simply ignore what the plumber did and all the other times it comes from the right? Check.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you simply ignore what the plumber did and all the other times it comes from the right? Check.


So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of anyone who is not hitler to Hitler? Check.  You nutters are all the same.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of anyone who is not hitler to Hitler? Check.  You nutters are all the same.


So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of anyone who is not a commie to a commie? Check.  You nutters are all the same.
So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of any country that is not Venezuela to Venezuela? Check.  You nutters are all the same.
So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of anyone who is an irresponsible gun owner to one who is a responsible gun owner? Check.  You nutters are all the same.
So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of anyone who marches chanting nazi slogans, wearing nazi gear and saying they are nazis to those protesting them? Check.  You nutters are all the same.

I could go on . . .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So how bad do you think Trump wants to fire Sessions now?


That's old news. Please try to keep up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> More bad news for Trump.  I think Michael Isikoff needs to come up with better story titles as I almost didn't read it... but if you've been following the Russia story they are starting to put together a timeline on Trump's nights in Moscow.  If Putin has video blackmail on Trump as a lot of people believe is the case, then when was Trump in Moscow where he was filmed doing the deed.  Story is down below, and Joe you'll be happy to note the blue hyperlinks in the script take you to the actual clip being talked about.  Here is a taste of what they talk about:
> _
> Indeed, Trump himself had previously boasted of spending more time in Moscow than he admitted to Comey. “I called it my weekend in Moscow,” Trump said during a September 2015 radio interview on “The Hugh Hewitt Show._”


2015?
Fake news.
You people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you simply ignore what the plumber did and all the other times it comes from the right? Check.


What did the plumber do, besides calling you people pinkos and wannabe commies?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Most Nazi's also get called Nazi's during their life as well...


I wouldnt know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did the plumber do, besides calling you people pinkos and wannabe commies?


He, like you, don't/can't/won't see how fascist your rhetoric has become . . . I know, I know, you don't/can't/won't do that history thing . . . you'd have to read those books you wanna burn.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of anyone who is not a commie to a commie? Check.  You nutters are all the same.
> So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of any country that is not Venezuela to Venezuela? Check.  You nutters are all the same.
> So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of anyone who is an irresponsible gun owner to one who is a responsible gun owner? Check.  You nutters are all the same.
> So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of anyone who marches chanting nazi slogans, wearing nazi gear and saying they are nazis to those protesting them? Check.  You nutters are all the same.
> ...


Go on......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He, like you, don't/can't/won't see how fascist your rhetoric has become . . . I know, I know, you don't/can't/won't do that history thing . . . you'd have to read those books you wanna burn.


Name one thing we have done that is fascist.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He, like you, don't/can't/won't see how fascist your rhetoric has become . . . I know, I know, you don't/can't/won't do that history thing . . . you'd have to read those books you wanna burn.


Now Im a fascist again?
Take a nap, meathead.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Name one thing we have done that is fascist.


Hyper-nationalism, check
Militarism, check
Glorification of violence and readiness to use it politically, check
Support of a male dominated order, check
Cult of personality, check
Longing for a lost "Golden age", check
Defining oneself as the one and only opposition to all that is evil, check
Purge those who are disloyal, are only slightly loyal or outlived their usefullness, check
Over the top theatrics, check
Bullying behavior, check
Intolerance for "others", check


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Now Im a fascist again?
> Take a nap, meathead.


Your fascist tendencies are a long ago established fact. Repeating things like that has become mundane.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hyper-nationalism, check
> Militarism, check
> Glorification of violence and readiness to use it politically, check
> Support of a male dominated order, check
> ...


MAGA


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MAGA


Exactly, you own it.


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So how bad do you think Trump wants to fire Sessions now?


*Can you give us all the phone number for the " Leaker " that's feedin you Bird poop......*
*I gotta hear this first hand.....!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly, you own it.


*MAGA !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly, you own it.


Pull your sack out of the crack of your ass and man up, don't you ever get tired of acting like a bitch?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hyper-nationalism, check
> Militarism, check
> Glorification of violence and readiness to use it politically, check
> Support of a male dominated order, check
> ...


You're a coward and a hypocrite...checkmate.


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of anyone who is not a commie to a commie? Check.  You nutters are all the same.
> So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of any country that is not Venezuela to Venezuela? Check.  You nutters are all the same.
> So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of anyone who is an irresponsible gun owner to one who is a responsible gun owner? Check.  You nutters are all the same.
> So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of anyone who marches chanting nazi slogans, wearing nazi gear and saying they are nazis to those protesting them? Check.  You nutters are all the same.
> ...


*Oh you should go on.......but do some research on Venezuela, Columbia, El Salvador.....*

*And now after five days of rioting due to Pension Plans being cut Nicaragua's President *
*Ortega...has had 25 - 45 people killed including a journalist filmed live...*
*I have warned that California is BEYOND ripe for this kind of crap, Gov Jerry Brown and*
* his NorCal Mexican Cartel has fertilized/empowered this State to where all it will take is*
*one flash point and it will happen faster than you can blink.....*

*Retaining gun ownership is paramount to being able to protect yourself if/when something*
*like Nicaragua/Venezuela happens.....*

*Your ignorant rant just exposes your own vast stupidity.....Poor Poor Rat .....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He, like you, don't/can't/won't see how fascist your rhetoric has become . . . I know, I know, you don't/can't/won't do that history thing . . . you'd have to read those books you wanna burn.


JMDS.......

(just more duck shit)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of anyone who is not a commie to a commie? Check.  You nutters are all the same.
> So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of any country that is not Venezuela to Venezuela? Check.  You nutters are all the same.
> So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of anyone who is an irresponsible gun owner to one who is a responsible gun owner? Check.  You nutters are all the same.
> So you simply ignore the stupidity of a comparison of anyone who marches chanting nazi slogans, wearing nazi gear and saying they are nazis to those protesting them? Check.  You nutters are all the same.
> ...


You could.  But your IPD still causes you people to make the ultimate comparison to Hitler.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 25, 2018)

If you are innocent, do not remain silent, you look guilty as hell!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You could.  But your IPD still causes you people to make the ultimate comparison to Hitler.


I must have really struck a bone with that one, you just can't get over it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I must have really struck a bone with that one, you just can't get over it.


As always, just the funny bone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> As always, just the funny bone.


Are you saying there is a smile behind all your tears?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you saying there is a smile behind all your tears?


Tears of chronic laughter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tears of chronic laughter.


A little mota isn't all together a bad thing . . . all things in moderation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A little mota isn't all together a bad thing . . . all things in moderation.


Gateway Drug.
Dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gateway Drug.
> Dummy.


You really are an idiot . . . do see "Reefer Madness" as based on reality?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are an idiot . . . do see "Reefer Madness" as based on reality?


You know why they call it Dope?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are an idiot . . . do see "Reefer Madness" as based on reality?


I bet this guy wishes he had me for a Dad,

*Antonio Callaway will disappear from NFL Draft with case of Reefer Madness*
Orlando Sentinel · 22h
Former UF receiver Antonio Callaway knows he has the talent to play in the NFL, but will have to prove to team he is worth the risk after a series of off-the-field problems. Former UF receiver Antonio …


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I bet this guy wishes he had me for a Dad,
> 
> *Antonio Callaway will disappear from NFL Draft with case of Reefer Madness*
> Orlando Sentinel · 22h
> Former UF receiver Antonio Callaway knows he has the talent to play in the NFL, but will have to prove to team he is worth the risk after a series of off-the-field problems. Former UF receiver Antonio …


Those are the rules, he knows that. Now, how does that bolster your "Gateway drug" post?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those are the rules, he knows that. Now, how does that bolster your "Gateway drug" post?


Do you think smoking pot can't or doesn't lead to harder drugs?
When did you buy your kid his first lid?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think smoking pot can't or doesn't lead to harder drugs?
> When did you buy your kid his first lid?


Alcohol is "THE" gateway drug.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Alcohol is "THE" gateway drug.


The only thing you are good at is not answering simple question, that's it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only thing you are good at is not answering simple question, that's it.


Now that's hilarious coming from the nutter side, that's a main part of you and yours whole M.O., "don't answer questions" (in fact you answer questions with a question). What, you don't like when it's done back to you?


----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Alcohol is "THE" gateway drug.


99% of all addicts started with milk.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now that's hilarious coming from the nutter side, that's a main part of you and yours whole M.O., "don't answer questions" (in fact you answer questions with a question). What, you don't like when it's done back to you?


Are you ok?
You seem a little foggy. Nothing you write makes any sense.
In other words, for you, perfectly normal.
Im still just a little concerned.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you ok?
> You seem a little foggy. Nothing you write makes any sense.
> In other words, for you, perfectly normal.
> Im still just a little concerned.


We might need an intervention.


----------



## nononono (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you saying there is a smile behind all your tears?



*We all smile after responding to your posts......*
*With each post a tear is shed hoping you will*
*see the TRUTH next time around...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

James Clapper Discussed Dossier With CNN, According To House Intel Report 
Investigative Group | Chuck Ross
 Video

Clapper opened yapper to Tapper


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 28, 2018)

I’m just messing with you nincompoops.  

You’re not aware it’s my weekend ‘on call’ to parry the usual hypocritical talking points of the 4 figure poster boys (and their 5 figure racist first cousin).  We rotate. You didn’t realize that?

Plus that mysterious ulterior motive.

Here’s a oldie but goody for getting all your blood pressure levels up to critical.  Remember.  It’s funny cuz it’s true.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> James Clapper Discussed Dossier With CNN, According To House Intel Report
> Investigative Group | Chuck Ross
> Video
> 
> Clapper opened yapper to Tapper


Snowden's bitch.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m just messing with you nincompoops.
> 
> You’re not aware it’s my weekend ‘on call’ to parry the usual hypocritical talking points of the 4 figure poster boys (and their 5 figure racist first cousin).  We rotate. You didn’t realize that?
> 
> ...


Your WPP still too high.


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2018)

I’m so glad the president has finally obtained the “best people, only the best” in his choice of a “criminal” lawyer.

People are saying that the English translation of the word giuliani is “Good man”. 

It’s ‘all good man!


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m so glad the president has finally obtained the “best people, only the best” in his choice of a “criminal” lawyer.
> 
> People are saying that the English translation of the word giuliani is “Good man”.
> 
> It’s ‘all good man!


*And Micheal Avenatti's closing on all his little " Tough " guy posts is*
*#basta .....which means " enough " in Italian. He will be crying " enough is*
*enough " very soon when the TRUTH comes out about his REAL motive.....*

*When the Soros financing thru his " Crowd Funding " stream dries up he's going to *
*be trolling the Streets chasing Ambulances ( Again )......He's a Rahm Emanuel/David Axelrod*
*tool who's only valid source of income now seems to be CNN/MSNBC back channels*
*if they are paying.....*

*He touts himself an " Adrenalin " junkie.....Hope he likes where his adrenal gland goes*
*when he's counter sued.....and he will be....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2018)

That’s the best information I had at the time.


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> That’s the best information I had at the time.


*Hold still.......*


----------



## tenacious (May 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *And Micheal Avenatti's closing on all his little " Tough " guy posts is*
> *#basta .....which means " enough " in Italian. He will be crying " enough is*
> *enough " very soon when the TRUTH comes out about his REAL motive.....*
> 
> ...


Trump was banging a porn star while his wife was home with their young child.  Lol 
And you're upset the porn star's lawyer isn't a saint from heaven like the great Perry Mason?  Lol lol

For me, I guess I just expect that people reap what they sow.  Trump was banging a porn star and things have since gone south.  That can't be a surprise to anyone.


----------



## tenacious (May 3, 2018)

I don't know... Mueller just plays like a boy scout to my eyes.  And since we're months into this now, and the haters haven't yet been able to dig up footage that they can edit to cast Mueller in a bad light... I just don't see how the smear is going to stick with voters who aren't already in the choir? 




> *Trump's Russia strategy: Bash Mueller to beat impeachment*
> https://www.politico.com/story/2018/05/03/trump-lawyers-mueller-russia-probe-strategy-568481
> 
> President Donald Trump and his lawyers have made a strategic calculation that their fight against special counsel Robert Mueller is more political than it is legal.
> ...


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Trump was banging a porn star while his wife was home with their young child.  Lol
> And you're upset the porn star's lawyer isn't a saint from heaven like the great Perry Mason?  Lol lol
> 
> For me, I guess I just expect that people reap what they sow.  Trump was banging a porn star and things have since gone south.  That can't be a surprise to anyone.


*How do you know he was even with her ?????*

*All over one Picture ?*
*A stripper with three aliases....*
*A stripper who is known for lying.....*
*A stripper with periodic uncontrollable violent outbursts......*
*A stripper who's " Moral " compass directs her to use every moment*
*of free time to book any and every strip club taking advantage of the*
*notoriety brought about by the lies..... *

*Gimme a break.*

*Micheal Avenatti is a Tool just like you......he's got nothing, zero, nada...*

*They paid her to shut up with the lies...READ THE info regarding*
*the NDA Dumbass !*


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know... Mueller just plays like a boy scout to my eyes.  And since we're months into this now, and the haters haven't yet been able to dig up footage that they can edit to cast Mueller in a bad light... I just don't see how the smear is going to stick with voters who aren't already in the choir?



*Hey Dumbass.....*

*You Libs don't call them " Boy Scouts " anymore ....*

*Robert Mueller is going to jail.....you are a Class A Dumb Ass..*

*Read the 45 + page report Rep Louie Gohmert put together.....*
*It's damning and eye opening....*
*Robert Mueller is a Piece of Shit who lets people wrap him in his*
*Marine Corp Flag....*
*Just because he was in Vietnam and did his " Job " does NOT *
*absolve him of his horrendous disgusting actions he has taken*
*later in his now Criminal life...*
*He's Rhino scum, Andrew Weissman is PURE scum and so are*
*all the other Democratic Stooges...*

*Every Lawyer he's hired is associated with Hillary Clinton....*
*Gee Dumbass why is that.....It's because they ALL are *
*involved with the Uranium One Scandal.....and quite possibly*
*everyone is some how " Insured " by the contents of the Lap Top*
*the NYPD has of Anthony and Huma Weiner........*


----------



## Nonononono (May 4, 2018)

This is the operative statement.  The others are inoperative.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> This is the operative statement.  The others are inoperative.


*Go see another specialist, maybe they can remove the " Lump "*
*on your neck......Democratic stress can cause those " Things "......*


----------



## Nonononono (May 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> This is the operative statement.  The others are inoperative.





nononono said:


> *Go see another specialist, maybe they can remove the " Lump "*
> *on your neck......Democratic stress can cause those " Things "......*


"This is the operative statement.  The others are inoperative."
- - - Ron Ziegler, Press Secretary to President Richard M. Nixon

We are getting into semantics again.  If we use words, there is a very grave danger they will be misinterpreted.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> "This *is* the operative statement.  The others are inoperative."
> - - - Ron Ziegler, Press Secretary to President Richard M. Nixon
> 
> We are getting into semantics again.  If we use words, there is a very grave danger they will be misinterpreted.







*Bob.........*


----------



## tenacious (May 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey Dumbass.....*
> 
> *You Libs don't call them " Boy Scouts " anymore ....*
> 
> ...



Idk... I think making the Scouts more inclusive is a smart move that will keep the organization relevant. 

As to Muller going to jail?  Hmm... you think the same Republican Congress that requested a special council is now going to lock that special council in jail?  Just don't think I can agree with you on this one. 

Also Hillary Clinton again.  You still haven't explained why it is you seem to think bringing up the name Hillary makes Trump less innocent or guilty?  I'm just curious how you see that working...


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Idk... I think making the Scouts more inclusive is a smart move that will keep the organization relevant.
> 
> As to Muller going to jail?  Hmm... you think the same Republican Congress that requested a special council is now going to lock that special council in jail?  Just don't think I can agree with you on this one.
> 
> Also Hillary Clinton again.  You still haven't explained why it is you seem to think bringing up the name Hillary makes Trump less innocent or guilty?  I'm just curious how you see that working...



*Here let me use good ole MSM ( CNN ) Logic for you.....*

*If Donald Trump took an Apple ( One ).........*








*And Hillary Rodham Clinton Stole a massive pile of Banana's ........*







*Would you still " Love " to smell Hillary's Feet as you now do.......*

*Come on tell the " TRUTH " !*


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

All of you who helped propagate the Jade Helm nonsense can confess now and save me the trouble of searching --

https://americanmilitarynews.com/2018/05/russians-spread-misinformation-on-jade-helm-military-exercise-in-texas-former-cia-director-says/?utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=popsmoke


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> All of you who helped propagate the Jade Helm nonsense can confess now and save me the trouble of searching --
> 
> https://americanmilitarynews.com/2018/05/russians-spread-misinformation-on-jade-helm-military-exercise-in-texas-former-cia-director-says/?utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=popsmoke


I know nono was spreading the news and all in a hizzy awaiting the government takeover . . . and I don't recall any of his little classmates disputing any of the facts. Qui tacit consentit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> All of you who helped propagate the Jade Helm nonsense can confess now and save me the trouble of searching --
> 
> https://americanmilitarynews.com/2018/05/russians-spread-misinformation-on-jade-helm-military-exercise-in-texas-former-cia-director-says/?utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=popsmoke


Jade Helm doesnt even make the top 10.
Trump-Russia "collusion to steal the election" is probably the most ridiculous conspiracy theory to be shamelessly parroted by the MSM.
AGW is the biggest worldwide.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

I would also rate "religion of peace" as an Orwellian phrase in the tradition of "Ministry of truth".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

I heard Putin won another squeaker and without a public Trump endorsement too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I heard Putin won another squeaker and without a public Trump endorsement too.


Shocking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I would also rate "religion of peace" as an Orwellian phrase in the tradition of "Ministry of truth".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

"War is Peace
Freedom is Slavery
Ignorance is Strength"


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Jade Helm doesnt even make the top 10.
> Trump-Russia "collusion to steal the election" is probably the most ridiculous conspiracy theory to be shamelessly parroted by the MSM.
> AGW is the biggest worldwide.


Well, you didn't say "guilty" so we should presume you are innocent, even though your past performance would indicate strongly that you are gullible enough to believe it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Well, you didn't say "guilty" so we should presume you are innocent, even though your past performance would indicate strongly that you are gullible enough to believe it.


Yeah, you go with that.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, you go with that.


I see you are still punching the "like" and "agree" buttons for 4nos.  

Did you know the word "gullible" does not appear in any on-line dictionary?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> I see you are still punching the "like" and "agree" buttons for 4nos.
> 
> Did you know the word "gullible" does not appear in any on-line dictionary?


You reading my mail?


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

espola said:


> I see you are still punching the "like" and "agree" buttons for 4nos.
> 
> Did you know the word "gullible" does not appear in any on-line dictionary?



*Hey Lyin Perv THIEF !*

*gul·li·ble*
ˈɡələb(ə)l/
_adjective_
adjective: *gullible*
easily persuaded to believe something; credulous.
"an attempt to persuade a gullible public to spend their money"
synonyms: credulous, naive, overtrusting, overtrustful, easily deceived, easily taken in, exploitable, dupable, impressionable, unsuspecting,

*Care to explain/clarify to the FORUM what the accusations were in the Kitchen two or three Forums ago made by numerous posters........I saw the POSTS !!!!*
*......If you don't have the balls to confront it, use some of your stolen Dimple balls for *
*" Male " support.*

*Your " Jaded " Reputation follows YOU like a " Helm "   !!!!!!!*


----------



## Nonononono (May 10, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 10, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Hey Bob.......Yes You Bob !.....Guess what I am.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2018)

Donald just helping his friends . . .

Moscow (AFP) - While Russia has condemned Washington for its withdrawal from the Iran nuclear deal, Moscow remains less exposed to the economic consequences of US sanctions than Europe and its companies could even benefit from the move.

"The deal and the lifting of sanctions in 2015 marked the return of European business to Iran. But it's unlikely they can keep doing business today, giving room to Russia," said independent political scientist Vladimir Sotnikov.

"Russia can now go ahead at full speed," he added.

"Russia wants to sell steel, transport infrastructure and other manufactured goods to Iran. The less competition from the US and the EU, the better," said Charlie Robertson, an analyst at Renaissance Capital.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/russian-companies-benefit-us-iran-withdrawal-055520945.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Donald just helping his friends . . .
> 
> Moscow (AFP) - While Russia has condemned Washington for its withdrawal from the Iran nuclear deal, Moscow remains less exposed to the economic consequences of US sanctions than Europe and its companies could even benefit from the move.
> 
> ...


Russia?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Russia?


Trump is a Jr partner and is attempting to establish a franchise here in the US . . . he just needs to do work and earn his bones first. Sad thing is he'll never be a made man, he isn't Russian, he can still dream.


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Donald just helping his friends . . .
> 
> Moscow (AFP) - While Russia has condemned Washington for its withdrawal from the Iran nuclear deal, Moscow remains less exposed to the economic consequences of US sanctions than Europe and its companies could even benefit from the move.
> 
> ...




*Yeah that's gunna work out REAL good...do some research, what are they going to do*
*overland express to the Caspian sea.....Thru the Black Sea.....*
*Oh they will cut the " Steel "up in little blocks and send lots of it in Kamoz and*
*Zil Freight Trucks in the dark of night.......*
*Russia will NOT help Iran like that....They are about broke. What Russia is going*
*to take IOU's and some Oil....I don't think so.....*


----------



## tenacious (May 13, 2018)

My take?

As much as I admire Trumps sales skills, in the end no one defies gravity.  The reality his policies are costing his voters money is going to catch up with him... and in the end it will be his own people who circle back and use the Russia story to sink him.



> *It’s Time for Trump Voters to Face the Bitter Truth*
> Republicans elected a president who promised to take on D.C.—instead, Trump has presided over an extraordinary auction of access and influence.
> https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2018/05/trumps-washington/560105/
> 
> ...


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2018)

tenacious said:


> My take?
> 
> As much as I admire Trumps sales skills, in the end no one defies gravity.  The reality his policies are costing his voters money is going to catch up with him... and in the end it will be his own people who circle back and use the Russia story to sink him.


*You partake in the same products as the Rodent it seems, it shows*
*in your pretzel logic sentence structure.....*
*When the indictments are handed out and the HRC/Democratic *
*involvements with NXIVM, Epstien, Uranium One and The *
*unspeakable Crimes I will not list here are exposed....The Democratic Party*
*will cease to exist......It is that bad  !*

*Just do the research on what Allison Mack, Kieth Raniere and others associated *
*with HRC are formally charged with....You will be SHOCKED !*


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You partake in the same products as the Rodent it seems, it shows*
> *in your pretzel logic sentence structure.....*
> *When the indictments are handed out and the HRC/Democratic *
> *involvements with NXIVM, Epstien, Uranium One and The *
> ...


huh?


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> huh?


*Huh Hell.....Pay Attention.....*

*English is a real problem for you.....*


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Huh Hell.....Pay Attention.....*
> 
> *English is a real problem for you.....*


Your English is apparently a problem, I'll give you that...


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Your English is apparently a problem, I'll give you that...


*Yebba Ibba Is....*

* ты говоришь по русски*


----------



## Nonononono (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Nonononono (May 17, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN1II2YM

I’ll have a nothing burger with a heaping dollop of Russian dressing in a sealed container on the side.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

_Throughout Donald Trump’s political rise to the presidency, he has remained adamant that his success has had nothing to do with help from Russia, punctuating almost every tweet about the investigation into the 2016 campaign with the catch phrase “No Collusion!”_

_But the explanations and defenses offered by Trump and his advisers have changed, as new facts have emerged in the investigation by special counsel Robert Mueller and in Congress._

_Here is a summary of some of the more notable twists:_

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-teams-story-evolved-new-york-meeting-russians-090026534.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> _Throughout Donald Trump’s political rise to the presidency, he has remained adamant that his success has had nothing to do with help from Russia, punctuating almost every tweet about the investigation into the 2016 campaign with the catch phrase “No Collusion!”_
> 
> _But the explanations and defenses offered by Trump and his advisers have changed, as new facts have emerged in the investigation by special counsel Robert Mueller and in Congress._
> 
> ...


Trump says election rigged, Democrats scoff.  Trump wins election, Democrats say election rigged.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> My take?
> 
> As much as I admire Trumps sales skills, in the end no one defies gravity.  The reality his policies are costing his voters money is going to catch up with him... and in the end it will be his own people who circle back and use the Russia story to sink him.


Consistently tenacious. Lol!


----------



## Nonononono (May 18, 2018)

I’ve been hearing a lot recently about how the White House can use the available federal machinery to screw their political enemies.  

I have a vague sense such a plan of action was mobilized in a not too distant past.  Now when was that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’ve been hearing a lot recently about how the White House can use the available federal machinery to screw their political enemies.
> 
> I have a vague sense such a plan of action was mobilized in a not too distant past.  Now when was that?


"When it comes to the law, a president is a citizen, yes."


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2628 https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN1II2YM
> 
> I’ll have a nothing burger with a heaping dollop of Russian dressing in a sealed container on the side.


*What yur gunna get is a pair of handcuffs, a perp walk and no undies.....Wipe yur ass...*


----------



## Nonononono (May 18, 2018)

3-1 odds out of Ladbrokes in London that Flynn’s “Russian woman” is named “Natasha”.  I booked in at 5-1.  Time’s running out for last minute books.  

You heard it here first.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "When it comes to the law, a president is a citizen, yes."


But they have to be born here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’ve been hearing a lot recently about how the White House can use the available federal machinery to screw their political enemies.
> 
> I have a vague sense such a plan of action was mobilized in a not too distant past.  Now when was that?


11/16/16


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

I hope the rest of Trumps legal team is a little more put together then Rudy.  Not that I'm a lawyer, but somehow I don't think saying as President Trump is above the law is going to hold up in court.  

Should be an interesting few months...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I hope the rest of Trumps legal team is a little more put together then Rudy.  Not that I'm a lawyer, but somehow I don't think saying as President Trump is above the law is going to hold up in court.
> 
> Should be an interesting few months...


You're doing it on purpose.


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're doing it on purpose.


You keep talking about how much of a giver you are, but I can't help but notice that once again you seem to be holding back from talking about how Trumps doing in office.  What a shame...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You keep talking about how much of a giver you are, but I can't help but notice that once again you seem to be holding back from talking about how Trumps doing in office.  What a shame...


He's doing a fantastic job.
Maybe the most effective first year and a half in my lifetime.
That better?

Now, do you post the gibberish on purpose just to mess with me?


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's doing a fantastic job.
> Maybe the most effective first year and a half in my lifetime.
> That better?
> 
> Now, do you post the gibberish on purpose just to mess with me?


And do you agree with Rudy... that as a President Trump can't be tried in a court if he's broken the law.  Or to use my words, a President is above the law.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And do you agree with Rudy... that as a President Trump can't be tried in a court if he's broken the law.  Or to use my words, a President is above the law.


Tried for what?
Winning?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I hope the rest of Trumps legal team is a little more put together then Rudy.  Not that I'm a lawyer, but somehow I don't think saying as President Trump is above the law is going to hold up in court.
> 
> Should be an interesting few months...


Funny how Trump and Rudy have talked about a "set-up" and "perjury trap" and "informants", why be paranoid if you are innocent?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's doing a fantastic job.
> Maybe the most effective first year and a half in my lifetime.
> That better?
> 
> Now, do you post the gibberish on purpose just to mess with me?


Examples of his "fantastic", "effective" work please . . . or is it just his ineptness that others are concerned with that attracts you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Tried for what?
> Winning?


In the nine months since Robert S. Mueller III was appointed to overseethe investigation into possible links between the Trump campaign and Russian officials, he has issued more than 100 criminal counts against 19 people and three companies. Of the 19 people, five — including three Trump associates — have pleaded guilty. Thirteen are Russians accused of meddling in the 2016 presidential election. 

Here is an assessment of the charges and the people facing them in the special counsel investigation.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/23/us/politics/mueller-investigation-charges.html


----------



## espola (May 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's doing a fantastic job.
> Maybe the most effective first year and a half in my lifetime.
> That better?
> 
> Now, do you post the gibberish on purpose just to mess with me?


People are going to laugh at you the rest of your life.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to laugh at you the rest of your life.


He would never say that in public or to his family, no one is that stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He would never say that in public or to his family, no one is that stupid.


Congratulations, you are on par with E, now that's what I call winning.


----------



## espola (May 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Congratulations, you are on par with E, now that's what I call winning.


I couldn't ask for any greater achievement in my life than for a person who exhibits your traits to disagree with me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to laugh at you the rest of your life.


Oh dear.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

espola said:


> I couldn't ask for any greater achievement in my life than for a person who exhibits your traits to disagree with me.


Good, because thats probably it.
Congrats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

espola said:


> I couldn't ask for any greater achievement in my life than for a person who exhibits your traits to disagree with me.


I know how you feel.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwiejaHDn5PbAhUBRKwKHcQyBpUQtwIIKTAA&url=https://twitter.com/GregGutfeldShow/status/998024259107778561&usg=AOvVaw1iALI-H6W2nUN9wGL_0OJ_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwiejaHDn5PbAhUBRKwKHcQyBpUQtwIIKTAA&url=https://twitter.com/GregGutfeldShow/status/998024259107778561&usg=AOvVaw1iALI-H6W2nUN9wGL_0OJ_


Funny
If the libs say calling someone an animial is bad, what does it mean when you call someone a weasel?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny
> If the libs say calling someone an animial is bad, what does it mean when you call someone a weasel?


Weasels have feelings too.
MS 13s are more like rats or cockroaches
I think of myself as a good weasel.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good, because thats probably it.
> Congrats.


You won't like this --

https://www.salon.com/2018/05/19/what-more-do-you-need-to-know-about-trump/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2018)

espola said:


> You won't like this --
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2018/05/19/what-more-do-you-need-to-know-about-trump/


I love the sound of commies wailing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 20, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to laugh at you the rest of your life.


What's that like Magoo?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I couldn't ask for any greater achievement in my life than for a person who exhibits your traits to disagree with me.


Well then, your life is complete Magoo.
Congratulations, you've set the bar low enough that you were able to crawl underneath it.
It's tough to say what's more impressive, this accomplishment or your golf ball & tee collection.
Enjoy your Sunday e, you deserve a great day.


----------



## Nonononono (May 20, 2018)

*Things are really getting “ ridiculous.  !! “ The Failing and Crooked (but not as Crooked as Hillary Clinton) @nytimes has done a long & boring story indicating that the World’s most expensive Witch Hunt has found nothing on Russia & me so now they are looking at the rest of the World   !!!! 

At what point does this soon to be $20,000,000 Witch Hunt, composed of 13 Angry and Heavily Conflicted Democrats and two people who have worked for Obama for 8 years, STOP !!!  They have found no Collussion with Russia, No Obstruction, but they aren’t looking at the corruption in the Hillary Clinton Campaign where she deleted 33,000 Emails, got $145,000,000 while Secretary of State, paid McCabes wife $700,000 (and got off the FBI hook along with Terry M) and so much more.  Republicans and real Americans should start getting tough on this Scam.

Now that the Witch Hunt has given up on Russia and is looking at the rest of the World, they should easily be able to take it into the Mid-Term Elections where they can put some hurt on the Republican Party. Don’t worry about Dems FISA Abuse, missing Emails or “ Fraudulent” “ Dossier. !!!“ 

What ever happened to the “ Server ,  “ at the center of so much Corruption, that the Democratic National Committee REFUSED to hand over to the hard charging (except in the case of Democrats) FBI ? They broke into homes & offices early in the morning, but were afraid to take the Server ?

and why hasn’t the Podesta brother been charged and arrested, like others, after being forced to close down his very large and successful firm? Is it because he is a VERY well connected Democrat working in the Swamp of Washington, D.C.?*


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> *Things are really getting “ ridiculous.  !! “ The Failing and Crooked (but not as Crooked as Hillary Clinton) @nytimes has done a long & boring story indicating that the World’s most expensive Witch Hunt has found nothing on Russia & me so now they are looking at the rest of the World   !!!!
> 
> At what point does this soon to be $20,000,000 Witch Hunt, composed of 13 Angry and Heavily Conflicted Democrats and two people who have worked for Obama for 8 years, STOP !!!  They have found no Collussion with Russia, No Obstruction, but they aren’t looking at the corruption in the Hillary Clinton Campaign where she deleted 33,000 Emails, got $145,000,000 while Secretary of State, paid McCabes wife $700,000 (and got off the FBI hook along with Terry M) and so much more.  Republicans and real Americans should start getting tough on this Scam.
> 
> ...



You should credit the article/newspaper you plagiarized.....
Would be the " Fair and Balanced " thing to do.....


----------



## Nonononono (May 20, 2018)

June 4, 2017, 6:38am
By nononono:


nononono said:


> *Things are really getting “ ridiculous.  !! “ The Failing and Crooked (but not as Crooked as Hillary Clinton) @nytimes has done a long & boring story indicating that the World’s most expensive Witch Hunt has found nothing on Russia & me so now they are looking at the rest of the World   !!!!
> 
> At what point does this soon to be $20,000,000 Witch Hunt, composed of 13 Angry and Heavily Conflicted Democrats and two people who have worked for Obama for 8 years, STOP !!!  They have found no Collussion with Russia, No Obstruction, but they aren’t looking at the corruption in the Hillary Clinton Campaign where she deleted 33,000 Emails, got $145,000,000 while Secretary of State, paid McCabes wife $700,000 (and got off the FBI hook along with Terry M) and so much more.  Republicans and real Americans should start getting tough on this Scam.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2018)

Bag-o-rats.


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> June 4, 2017, 6:38am
> By nononono:



*You can't go back that far and pull up a post, so how does it feel to be *
*a GRADE A Butt Sucker.....You like corn in your Chocolate don't you.....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 20, 2018)

September 7, 2008, 4:56am
Posted by nononono in “Mr. Espola’s Neighborhood” thread:


nononono said:


> *Oil and coal ? Of course, it's a fungible commodity and they don't flag, you know, the molecules, where it's going and where it's not. But in the sense of the Congress today, they know that there are very, very hungry domestic markets that need that oil first. So, I believe that what Congress is going to do, also, is not to allow the export bans to such a degree that it's Americans that get stuck to holding the bag without the energy source that is produced here, pumped here. It's got to flow into our domestic markets first.  *


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> September 7, 2008, 4:56am
> Posted by nononono in “Mr. Espola’s Neighborhood” thread:


*Is that even a word.... " fungible "  ?*

*Must be.....Bob wrote it and posted it....*

*How's that History book you're writing on Hillary Rodham - Clinton ....*
*Don't forget about the " Drapery " business that her " Father " had.....*
*Did he make the ones used in the closing scenes of " Wizard of Oz " ....*

*Obama's gunna need some real soon.....Look into that would ya Bob.....*


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2018)

Am I the only one who feels like there is just way too much smoke here for there not to be a fire?  
I mean really... the Benghazi investigation lasted 4 years and had zero indictments.  The investigation into Hillary's emails was 2 years and again resulted in zero indictments.  This whole Russia Pee-Gate scandal however... 1 year and almost 30 indictments?  Yikes.  Going on a limb here, but my guess is this doesn't end well.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Am I the only one who feels like there is just way too much smoke here for there not to be a fire?
> I mean really... the Benghazi investigation lasted 4 years and had zero indictments.  The investigation into Hillary's emails was 2 years and again resulted in zero indictments.  This whole Russia Pee-Gate scandal however... 1 year and almost 30 indictments?  Yikes.  Going on a limb here, but my guess is this doesn't end well.


It wont end well.
You got that right.


----------



## tenacious (May 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It wont end well.
> You got that right.


You didn't comment I my calling it the "Pee-Gate Scandal?"  I thought it sorta captures the whole essence of the scandal in just a few words...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Am I the only one who feels like there is just way too much smoke here for there not to be a fire?
> I mean really... the Benghazi investigation lasted 4 years and had zero indictments.  The investigation into Hillary's emails was 2 years and again resulted in zero indictments.  This whole Russia Pee-Gate scandal however... 1 year and almost 30 indictments?  Yikes.  Going on a limb here, but my guess is this doesn't end well.


Any investigation conducted when Obama was in power isn't legit, I thought we covered that?


----------



## tenacious (May 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Any investigation conducted when Obama was in power isn't legit, I thought we covered that?


The Republican's House investigation isn't legit because Obama was in power?  Please tell us more!  I love your crazy conservative la-la land stories...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Any investigation conducted when Obama was in power isn't legit, I thought we covered that?


You mean Trump's birther investigation and his "team" of investigators he sent to Hawaii? Still waiting to hear about those, "You won't believe what they've found!", facts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The Republican's House investigation isn't legit because Obama was in power?  Please tell us more!  I love your crazy conservative la-la land stories...


I think we can safely say joe has gone into nono-land and is no longer (if he ever was) able to speak the truth. They live in a fictional land completely in their own minds, derived solely from what they are told to believe.


----------



## tenacious (May 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think we can safely say joe has gone into nono-land and is no longer (if he ever was) able to speak the truth. They live in a fictional land completely in their own minds, derived solely from what they are told to believe.


The only way there can ever be a fair trial for Hillary is if it's totally run by her political enemies.  Because that's how we do things here in America!!!  Haha... reading his posts, one can only imagine how Joe imagines the world and this country to be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think we can safely say joe has gone into nono-land and is no longer (if he ever was) able to speak the truth. They live in a fictional land completely in their own minds, derived solely from what they are told to believe.


Facts matter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The only way there can ever be a fair trial for Hillary is if it's totally run by her political enemies.  Because that's how we do things here in America!!!  Haha... reading his posts, one can only imagine how Joe imagines the world and this country to be.


Secure our borders, throw all the illegals out and don't mess with the constitution and God.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The Republican's House investigation isn't legit because Obama was in power?  Please tell us more!  I love your crazy conservative la-la land stories...


What do you think  about Obama's FBI and Justice department?


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2018)

And the beat goes on...



> *McConnell says he backs Mueller probe after classified briefing *
> http://thehill.com/homenews/senate/389314-mcconnell-says-he-backs-mueller-probe-after-classified-briefing
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) said Thursday after attending a classified briefing that he continues to support special counsel Robert Mueller's investigation into possible collusion between the Trump campaign and Moscow.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you think  about Obama's FBI and Justice department?


Yes I suppose one of the benefits of your being a hyper partisan is it makes resolving all ethical questions about the President very easy, in that it's never ever his fault.  Case in point, against all reason and evidence here you are blaming career FBI and law enforcement agents for Pee-Gate, and pretending like Trump is an angel...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes I suppose one of the benefits of your being a hyper partisan is it makes resolving all ethical questions about the President very easy, in that it's never ever his fault.  Case in point, against all reason and evidence here you are blaming career FBI and law enforcement agents for Pee-Gate, and pretending like Trump is an angel...


What reason and evidence are you talking about? That is what I have been waiting for.
Back to my original question, what do you think of Obamas FBI and DOJ and why are they getting fired and prosecuted?


----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

*Hey Bob....how’s that crooked Hillary history bok going ?   I’m beting you will try and make it seem like Russians were not only funding Trump through his fixer, but that a actual Russian oligarck traded written messages between him and Trump counsilors.... ?!
*
*Your so dumb....thats collusion, that is standard operational practices of the Deep State Demon-crats like Mueller who will be in JAIL very soon !!! *

*The only hope your pathetic losers could ever hope for is that a Russian oligarck has a in person meeting in Trump Tower with the rat Cohen DURING THE TRANSUSTION !!!!  *

*Which NEVER could have happened   !!!!  And DIDNT !!!*

*Smoke that in you’re BUTT HURT monkeys ass.... !!!!*


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Am I the only one who feels like there is just way too much smoke here for there not to be a fire?
> I mean really... the Benghazi investigation lasted 4 years and had zero indictments.  The investigation into Hillary's emails was 2 years and again resulted in zero indictments.  This whole Russia Pee-Gate scandal however... 1 year and almost 30 indictments?  Yikes.  Going on a limb here, but my guess is this doesn't end well.


*Ignorant.*


----------



## tenacious (May 29, 2018)

Is the Russia investigation that his fellow Republican's got going rigged, or does Trump know they're going to find him guilty, because he actually is guilty? All we know for sure is he still hasn't agreed to sit down with Muller.  Still hasn't shared his tax returns for public scrutiny. 

My two cent's, Trump knows they've got him or someone close to him and is already laying groundwork for his (or his sons) self-defense.  And I say that because he's not even bothering to say we'll settle this in court, he's just like when they find me guilty I want everyone to know the system is rigged. 




> *Trump: I shouldn’t be focusing on ‘rigged Russia witch hunt’*
> http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/389660-trump-i-shouldnt-be-focusing-on-rigged-russia-witch-hunt
> 
> President Trump said in an early morning Tweet on Tuesday that he should focus his attention on his responsibilities in the White House, as opposed to the investigation into possible collusion between his campaign and Russia.
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Is the Russia investigation that his fellow Republican's got going rigged, or does Trump know they're going to find him guilty, because he actually is guilty? All we know for sure is he still hasn't agreed to sit down with Muller.  Still hasn't shared his tax returns for public scrutiny.
> 
> My two cent's, Trump knows they've got him or someone close to him and is already laying groundwork for his (or his sons) self-defense.  And I say that because he's not even bothering to say we'll settle this in court, he's just like when they find me guilty I want everyone to know the system is rigged.


You people and your collusion kick cracks me up.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Is the Russia investigation that his fellow Republican's got going rigged, or does Trump know they're going to find him guilty, because he actually is guilty? All we know for sure is he still hasn't agreed to sit down with Muller.  Still hasn't shared his tax returns for public scrutiny.
> 
> My two cent's, Trump knows they've got him or someone close to him and is already laying groundwork for his (or his sons) self-defense.  And I say that because he's not even bothering to say we'll settle this in court, he's just like when they find me guilty I want everyone to know the system is rigged.





Bruddah IZ said:


> You people and your collusion kick cracks me up.


Exactly what part of Mr. T’s opinion post states or even alludes to “collusion”, whatever societal activity that may be?

Lifelong Republican law enforcement official, and decorated Marine Robert Mueller is tasked by a life long Republican law enforcement official appointed by Trump who has lawfully initiated a special counsel tasked with investigating potential crimes relating to foreign agents’ influence on the 2016 presidential election.  But you certainly have every right to believe anything you’d like, such as monkeys flying out of 4no’s butt.*

Such as when multiple foreign agents communicated with Trump Jr, in various ways at various times, and he has already likely perjured himself before Congress, by example, then ancillary crimes such as perjury and obstruction of justice arise.

But it’s most likely the focus and primary criminality Trump Sr faces is violations of federal election law and obstruction of justice.  Perjury may come after he’s been placed under oath following a subpoena, consistent with SCOTUS overwhelming precedence in US v Nixon, US v Clinton, et. al.

“Conspiracy” is out there, but a lesser likelihood of a potential criminal referral, or an outright indictment, such as has previously been lawfully carried out against another nationally elected executive officer. Who pleaded nolo contendere and resigned to avoid his inevitable impeachment and conviction by a bipartisan Congress.

* Which ironically is an undisputed fact.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2018)

The top of the Attorney/Client defense team.  Stay classy!


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The top of the Attorney/Client defense team.  Stay classy!



*And your past humor was classy and clean......*

*What you've posted in the past makes Rudy's act look Angelic....*

*You are a Filthy Man Bob......*


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *And your past humor was classy and clean......*
> 
> *What you've posted in the past makes Rudy's act look Angelic....*
> 
> *You are a Filthy Man Bob......*


Many people ... I’ve heard from so many, many people.  They are saying I have no posts whatsoever that were crass and dirty.   If you have one, just one, to back up your statement, those $700 quatloos are your’s.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The top of the Attorney/Client defense team.  Stay classy!


Maybe that's what those Yankee fans remembered when they booed Rudy yesterday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Maybe that's what those Yankee fans remembered when they booed Rudy yesterday.


I guess you haven't been to New York.


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Maybe that's what those Yankee fans remembered when they booed Rudy yesterday.





Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess you haven't been to New York.


A good 25-35 thousand were personally on hand to NOT hear, and a few dozen who did NOT video record Giuliani NOT being booed by die hard NEW YORK YANKEES fans.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Exactly what part of Mr. T’s opinion post states or even alludes to “collusion”, whatever societal activity that may be?
> 
> Lifelong Republican law enforcement official, and decorated Marine Robert Mueller is tasked by a life long Republican law enforcement official appointed by Trump who has lawfully initiated a special counsel tasked with investigating potential crimes relating to foreign agents’ influence on the 2016 presidential election.  But you certainly have every right to believe anything you’d like, such as monkeys flying out of 4no’s butt.*
> 
> ...


Show us the votes that were hacked and changed to Help the Donald win.  Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Exactly what part of Mr. T’s opinion post states or even alludes to “collusion”, whatever societal activity that may be?
> 
> Lifelong Republican law enforcement official, and decorated Marine Robert Mueller is tasked by a life long Republican law enforcement official appointed by Trump who has lawfully initiated a special counsel tasked with investigating potential crimes relating to foreign agents’ influence on the 2016 presidential election.  But you certainly have every right to believe anything you’d like, such as monkeys flying out of 4no’s butt.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Show us the votes that were hacked and changed to Help the Donald win.  Sucker


You cracked it!   I’m Bob.

Bob Mueller, that is. Well played.  I will airdrop my team’s highly partisan witch hunt waste of federal funding political activism forthwith. 

So what gave me away?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You cracked it!   I’m Bob.
> 
> Bob Mueller, that is. Well played.  I will airdrop my team’s highly partisan witch hunt waste of federal funding political activism forthwith.
> 
> So what gave me away?


The 5th no.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> *Hey Bob....how’s that crooked Hillary history bok going ?   I’m beting you will try and make it seem like Russians were not only funding Trump through his fixer, but that a actual Russian oligarck traded written messages between him and Trump counsilors.... ?!
> *
> *Your so dumb....thats collusion, that is standard operational practices of the Deep State Demon-crats like Mueller who will be in JAIL very soon !!! *
> 
> ...



*If you lose the Liberal lingo you could almost pass for a Rhino....*
*I say....I say....I say you could almost pass for a Rhino.....You know, the " Flaky "  type....*

*Bob....does it hurt when the ball is shoved in your mouth ?*

*



*


----------



## tenacious (May 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


What does this have to do with what I wrote?


----------



## tenacious (May 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people and your collusion kick cracks me up.


Ahh right... now you're going to circle back you're collusion straw man argument.  How totally unsurprising.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh right... now you're going to circle back you're collusion straw man argument.  How totally unsurprising.


*1. Identify the crime.*
*2. Prosecute the crime.*
*3. Lock the criminals away for the crime.*

*The Dems are in Panic mode, this administration is almost past # 2.......*

*Mueller & Co. are going to JAIL !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh right... now you're going to circle back you're collusion straw man argument.  How totally unsurprising.


Glad you agree there was no collusion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What does this have to do with what I wrote?


Just some “undisputed facts”


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Glad you agree there was no collusion.



*HRC and the Democratic Circus colluded with the Russian Circus Bear !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Glad you agree there was no collusion.


I'm sure that settles it . . . Trump must really appreciate you efforts in here and really is proud you set yourself up as arbitrator for all that is just and legal. How many of the 3 or 4 of us non-believers do you think you will convert?


----------



## tenacious (May 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just some “undisputed facts”


Tell me Bubs, that a cool rhetorical tool of attacking the other guys with "facts," that you won't share... did you come up with that on you're own?  Or did you read that in a book or something...


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Tell me Bubs, that a cool rhetorical tool of attacking the other guys with "facts," that you won't share... did you come up with that on you're own?  Or did you read that in a book or something...



*Did you cut n paste that from a 7- 10 age bracket comic book......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure that settles it . . . Trump must really appreciate you efforts in here and really is proud you set yourself up as arbitrator for all that is just and legal. How many of the 3 or 4 of us non-believers do you think you will convert?


Not my goal to convert you people.  Only you can do that.  So unlike you Iʻm never sure that facts or lack of,  settles anything with you people.  You have your own facts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Tell me Bubs, that a cool rhetorical tool of attacking the other guys with "facts," that you won't share... did you come up with that on you're own?  Or did you read that in a book or something...


It's the what those who don't believe in personal responsibility do, just say whatever with no backing and then move on to making up something else. Quite Trumpian, it's nutter 101.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Tell me Bubs, that a cool rhetorical tool of attacking the other guys with "facts," that you won't share... did you come up with that on you're own?  Or did you read that in a book or something...


No and yes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's the what those who don't believe in personal responsibility do, just say whatever with no backing and then move on to making up something else. Quite Trumpian, it's nutter 101.


Still waiting for you to back up your Giulianni quotes with a link.  Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Still waiting for you to back up your Giulianni quotes with a link.  Lol!


Why? You don't know what's going on?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why? You don't know what's going on?


Lol!!  "Those who can do...."


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 1, 2018)

Many people.  Believe me. Many.  They are all saying I’ve posted hundreds of the deeply disturbing, misogynist, sexist, and adolescent videos of Trump and Giuliani enthusiastically participated in producing of Giuliani in drag, which he’s done, believe me, many times.  Many.  As opposed to only two posts of this deeply disturbing and telling deranged pair of sycophants. 

And Trump, who literally feigns sucking of Rudy’s right titty.  But for some perhaps subliminal reason, believe all my posts are about Rudy in drag and Trump sucking on Rudy's titty.  I can’t explain it.  It has no explanation.

So there it is.


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why? You don't know what's going on?



Where are you Rodent....Where are you goin


Nonononono said:


> Many people.  Believe me. Many.  They are all saying I’ve posted hundreds of the deeply disturbing, misogynist, sexist, and adolescent videos of Trump and Giuliani enthusiastically participated in producing of Giuliani in drag, which he’s done, believe me, many times.  Many.  As opposed to only two posts of this deeply disturbing and telling deranged pair of sycophants.
> 
> And Trump, who literally feigns sucking of Rudy’s right titty.  But for some perhaps subliminal reason, believe all my posts are about Rudy in drag and Trump sucking on Rudy's titty.  I can’t explain it.  It has no explanation.
> 
> So there it is.


*You explained it....it's all good.*
*It's all good that you have a Rudy/Donnie*
*obsession....just donate cash to the RNC...*
*We don't your " Squatin in The Loo's " IOU's...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Glad you agree there was no collusion.


You're making predictions again I see.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're making predictions again I see.


Yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.


So if Trump is impeached for a variety of other high crimes and misdemeanors other than collusion, will you be happy? Will you put that down as another fictional "W" as you often wont to do?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So if Trump is impeached for a variety of other high crimes and misdemeanors other than collusion, will you be happy? Will you put that down as another fictional "W" as you often wont to do?


Why would I be happy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why would I be happy?


"No collusion!" Duh.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "No collusion!" Duh.


Oh the drag net.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

When does the Cohen trial start? I gotta stock up on popcorn!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When does the Cohen trial start? I gotta stock up on popcorn!


I hear booty has a stockpile.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When does the Cohen trial start? I gotta stock up on popcorn!


So I think we have found where husker du finds his joy. Sad.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 6, 2018)

The important thing is that _*Ivanka*_ can’t be tied into any collaboration with Russians during the election.  We can all agree _*that*_ never happened.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The important thing is that _*Ivanka*_ can’t be tied into any collaboration with Russians during the election.  We can all agree _*that*_ never happened.


You misspelled Ivana.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 7, 2018)

espola said:


> You misspelled Ivana.


You misplaced your dentures


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 14, 2018)

The important thing is there is plenty of SCOTUS precedence under _stare decisis_ that a sitting president can’t be compelled to respond to subpoenas for records or questioning under oath in legal matters during their time in office, especially where a president’s daily schedule includes 3-4 hours each day for “executive time” and 3-4 weekends every month during his time in office to play golf at his various branded golf courses, not earning profits in violation of the constitution’s emoluments clause.

Whew.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2018)

The important thing is Cohen has never regaled tales to his friends and associates that he has connections with New York City organized crime families.  

Whew.  If that was true, and was publicly stated by lawyers now representing his only substantive client in his legal career, it would support Cohen’s direction toward becoming a rat that flips on Trump. 

Whew.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The important thing is Cohen has never regaled tales to his friends and associates that he has connections with New York City organized crime families.
> 
> Whew.  If that was true, and was publicly stated by lawyers now representing his only substantive client in his legal career, it would support Cohen’s direction toward becoming a rat that flips on Trump.
> 
> Whew.


Another thing to be thankful of is the fact that the IG report found no bias in the actions or intentions of anyone in the FBI or DOJ against Donald Trump.
They will however institute training to insure no bias occurs in the future for those who were not found to need the "no-bias training".

Super Dooper whew.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Another thing to be thankful of is the fact that the IG report found no bias in the actions or intentions of anyone in the FBI or DOJ against Donald Trump.
> They will however institute training to insure no bias occurs in the future for those who were not found to need the "no-bias training".
> 
> Super Dooper whew.


No, it's "I don't give a shit".  Remember?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2018)

The important thing is the Warren Commission totally exonerates me.  Totally.  There was no collusion. At all.  Nurse Ratched is a made up story by the fake news. Very dishonest by the way.  

Believe me.  Many people are saying.  Many. That my going to meet Kim was a very beautiful thing.  He’s a great guy, by the way.  We had excellent talks.  

In fact.  Some are even saying I should get the Nobel Peace Trophy.  We’ll have see though.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

espola said:


> No, it's "I don't give a shit".  Remember?


No, I dont remember saying that.
Can you help me out?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The important thing is the Warren Commission totally exonerates me.  Totally.  There was no collusion. At all.  Nurse Ratched is a made up story by the fake news. Very dishonest by the way.
> 
> Believe me.  Many people are saying.  Many. That my going to meet Kim was a very beautiful thing.  He’s a great guy, by the way.  We had excellent talks.
> 
> In fact.  Some are even saying I should get the Nobel Peace Trophy.  We’ll have see though.


You and the nurse are hoarding the evidence of collusion.
Dont even try and deny it.

Open up the vault.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You and the nurse are hoarding the evidence of collusion.
> Dont even try and deny it.
> 
> Open up the vault.


Collusion is not a crime.  Conspiracy is. I’ve got a dime of quatloos that Mueller is examining conspiracy among a myriad of other federal criminal statutes swirling around the Trump Crime Family.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Collusion is not a crime.  Conspiracy is. I’ve got a dime of quatloos that Mueller is examining conspiracy among a myriad of other federal criminal statutes swirling around the Trump Crime Family.


Ive got a dollar of quatloos your conspiracy theory is buried somewhere inside the IG report.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Collusion is not a crime.  Conspiracy is. I’ve got a dime of quatloos that Mueller is examining conspiracy among a myriad of other federal criminal statutes swirling around the Trump Crime Family.


What kind of conspiracy would involve the FBI and DOJ, and possibly even the POTUS himself, spying on, and undermining the incoming administration, after first attempting to procure a manufactured "conspiracy" to keep said incoming administartion from said incoming?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What kind of conspiracy would involve the FBI and DOJ, and possibly even the POTUS himself, spying on, and undermining the incoming administration, after first attempting to procure a manufactured "conspiracy" to keep said incoming administartion from said incoming?


Who said that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Who said that?


I just did, remember?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What kind of conspiracy would involve the FBI and DOJ, and possibly even the POTUS himself, spying on, and undermining the incoming administration, after first attempting to procure a manufactured "conspiracy" to keep said incoming administartion from said incoming?





espola said:


> Who said that?


A half hour watching Hannity is more than enough heroin to de-code the deep state’s current convoluted Bizarro-America view.  And there’s the side effect of loose bowels, if any constipation issues are present.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just did, remember?


It's understandable that you would believe things people make up, but when you start believing things you made up yourself...


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> A half hour watching Hannity is more than enough heroin to de-code the deep state’s current convoluted Bizarro-America view.  And there’s the side effect of loose bowels, if any constipation issues are present.


*I never tire of seeing your toilet bowl brain spill over with at least half an hour of DNC *
*excrement and some how finding it's way onto the forum thru your soiled finger tips...*
*the relief is knowing you have the joy of the cleaning up your putrid mess within the *
*depths of that syphilis polluted grey matter....Tipping your aged cranium to one side*
*or another parallel to the dung bucket your typing on will enable the green infection *
*to dribble out and temporarily relieve the pain you are experiencing at the moment....*
*Remember to wipe.....Bob.*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2018)

You see my bud Hof won whatever primary he was in.  MAGA !!!  Cathouse owners in GOP legislative seats.  Joining GOP klansmen, pedophiles, cross dressers, wide stance men’s room sitters, etc.


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2018)

*Bob....you're only " Hof " of what guy is....get back in the water and *
*look for Velveeta....she's a sweeta...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

espola said:


> It's understandable that you would believe things people make up, but when you start believing things you made up yourself...


Your son approves this message.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)

Flagrant foul in the box on the Russian player not called . . . I guess that ref wants to live to see another day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Flagrant foul in the box on the Russian player not called . . . I guess that ref wants to live to see another day.


Just like a Mexico game,


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

*Just like the Belgium/Panama Game......Refs like cash.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Just in case you missed it.

 
Obama cyber chief: You’d better believe I was ordered to stand down on Russia
14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/06/21/obama-cyber-chief-youd-better-believe-ordered-stand-russia/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwig3L6TlOfbAhVMXK0KHbLRBIIQqUMIPDAF&usg=AOvVaw2XyVRKK2MvJJSkWRmc_Dvs


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

No pertinent issue from the pee pee dossier has been disproven, right?   Check.

No other reason for this thread to jump to the top.  Naturally.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> No pertinent issue from the pee pee dossier has been disproven, right?   Check.
> 
> No other reason for this thread to jump to the top.  Naturally.


You raped a squirrel in your back yard.
Disprove it.

I think there might be  a "dossier" out there...


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You raped a squirrel in your back yard.
> Disprove it.


I murder yard rats, not squirrels.  By electrocution actually.  So I can chuck them out to the open space for food for snakes, hawks, coyotes, etc. No poison in the food chain.  Victor makes an electrocution chamber.  Who knew?  However, squirrels aren’t stupid enough to fall for the peanut butter.  

Not to say I’d not murder the squirrels if I had my druthers.  Annoying varmits.  But they stay out of the garage, so I tolerate them for now. 

Jesus. Sounding like Espola.  Soon I’ll be listing the serial numbers on shipping containers on passing trains.  If we had a nearby train line.

Which we most certainly do NOT.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I murder yard rats, not squirrels.  By electrocution actually.  So I can chuck them out to the open space for food for snakes, hawks, coyotes, etc. No poison in the food chain.  Victor makes an electrocution chamber.  Who knew?  However, squirrels aren’t stupid enough to fall for the peanut butter.
> 
> Not to say I’d not murder the squirrels if I had my druthers.  Annoying varmits.  But they stay out of the garage, so I tolerate them for now.
> 
> ...


You failed to disprove my dossier.
I share your animus toward ground squirrels, but do not share your sexual attraction toward the varmints.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You failed to disprove my dossier.
> I share your animus toward ground squirrels, but do not share your sexual attraction toward the varmints.


Does your dossier contain as many already proven true disgusting, illegal, immoral, unethical and depraved actions by Trump as the Steele series of memos contain?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Does your dossier contain as many already proven true disgusting, illegal, immoral, unethical and depraved actions by Trump as the Steele series of memos contain?


Even more.
If squirrel rape were a crime, you'd be, well,...a criminal.
Im sure the list of Trump crimes in *that* dossier, are more than enough to impeach him and keep him in prison forever.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Even more.
> If squirrel rape were a crime, you'd be, well,...a criminal.
> Im sure the list of Trump crimes in *that* dossier, are more than enough to impeach him and keep him in prison forever.


I truly don’t mean to insult you, but I watched 15 minutes of Hannity this week, and frankly, you sound a lot like his alternative world view.  Loretta Lynch, deep state, Democrats control things.  Those were his talking points for as long as I listened in. 

My opinion: read a variety of publications along the spectrum of political leanings, as well as on line and television sources.  Then synthesize and  draw your own opinions.

Then we might have a chance to hold a civil discussion on current political events.  As long as you are going to rely upon one close minded bubble, no intelligent discourse is rationally possible.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I murder yard rats, not squirrels.  By electrocution actually.  So I can chuck them out to the open space for food for snakes, hawks, coyotes, etc. No poison in the food chain.  Victor makes an electrocution chamber.  Who knew?  However, squirrels aren’t stupid enough to fall for the peanut butter.
> 
> Not to say I’d not murder the squirrels if I had my druthers.  Annoying varmits.  But they stay out of the garage, so I tolerate them for now.
> 
> ...


That was dimensions on shipping containers, not serial numbers, and on trucks, not trains.  Try to keep up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I truly don’t mean to insult you, but I watched 15 minutes of Hannity this week, and frankly, you sound a lot like his alternative world view.  Loretta Lynch, deep state, Democrats control things.  Those were his talking points for as long as I listened in.
> 
> My opinion: read a variety of publications along the spectrum of political leanings, as well as on line and television sources.  Then synthesize and  draw your own opinions.
> 
> Then we might have a chance to hold a civil discussion on current political events.  As long as you are going to rely upon one close minded bubble, no intelligent discourse is rationally possible.


The squirrel rape.
You have yet to disprove any of it.
You can point fingers at me and my dossier, but the charge is that you wrapped a squirrel in duct tape and physically one handed it for your own pleasure.
Thankfully, the squirrel is ok, due to the "small caliber of the weapon".
(allegedly).


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> That was dimensions on shipping containers, not serial numbers, and on trucks, not trains.  Try to keep up.


I remember it was the serial numbers.  On the original soccer kitchen forum.  You listed serial numbers.  Insane.  I was probably “Tony Clifton” at the time.  Possibly “Andy Kaufman”.  Both were banned for indisputably content-violative posts.  Double entendres re hot soccer moms.  Way over the line, as Dominic then defined it.  No defense, frankly.  Fair cop.  

Now he’s pretty much given up any police work with bad language, content, etc.

Although I never used dirty words in my Tony/Andy posts.  Plenty of innuendo, admittedly.  Ban-worthy?  You bet.  

But you have to know that there was at least a small thong of soccer moms that privately emailed me they loved being referenced by their kids’ soccer clubs as “hot moms” within the ribald stories I’d concoct about them in the GU98 age group.  

It started from a combination of three convergent themes I’d read over the time period.  Maybe 10 years back.  

One, personally seeing a handful of moms from a team in a Redlands area tournament each wearing spaghetti strapped tank tops on a cool day, and nothing else up there, bouncing about with obvious intent for roaming soccer dad eyes. 

Two, the back handed “A friend told me” posts an occasional dad would make to promote his daughters momentarily successful bronze team as the second coming of a national team roster, clueless of the myriad of higher level players/teams from silver to premier.  Bronze Elite became the running joke.  

Three, the outrage my fake personas would attract from nincompoops that were clueless of the inside joke being played.  “Mike” was especially humorless about it all.  As was bruinkicker.  Between them and Dominic, I knew they all hated my antics. 

This trifecta yielded months of ribald stories of alien abductions replete with the usual anal probing, as well as hot soccer moms from GU98 teams I randomly included in over the top stories I wrote on the spot, no forethought or outlines.  

Alas, all good things come to an end.  

Now this remnant of an off topic forum is left with a half dozen Trump fascists regularly defending the indefensible against both reason and history.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I remember it was the serial numbers.  On the original soccer kitchen forum.  You listed serial numbers.  Insane.  I was probably “Tony Clifton” at the time.  Possibly “Andy Kaufman”.  Both were banned for indisputably content-violative posts.  Double entendres re hot soccer moms.  Way over the line, as Dominic then defined it.  No defense, frankly.  Fair cop.
> 
> Now he’s pretty much given up any police work with bad language, content, etc.
> 
> ...


Will you finally spill the bag of rats?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Will you finally spill the bag of rats?


The now-dozens of actual dead rats I’ve murdered have been clean food for owls, hawks, coyotes, bobcats, and possibly cougars in our local diverse eco-chain.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The now-dozens of actual dead rats I’ve murdered have been clean food for owls, hawks, coyotes, bobcats, and possibly cougars in our local diverse eco-chain.


Not that bag-o-rats.
nevermind...


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

In all this confusion, I see this thread dropped below the Trump’s an idiot thread.  Can’t have that.  

No reason why.  Of course.


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> No pertinent issue from the pee pee dossier has been disproven, right?   Check.
> 
> No other reason for this thread to jump to the top.  Naturally.


*Bob...the Pee Pee Dossier was filmed on Jeffery Epstein's Island with " Wild Willy "*
*as the Star receiver  before they burned the entire Island to the Ground to hide *
*Much Much more evidence than that Silly Willy shower scene captured....*

*Oh that info will jump up here quite soon just as you do for lukewarm Velveeta off the*
*boats bow on a breezy summer afternoon....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Bob...the Pee Pee Dossier was filmed on Jeffery Epstein's Island with " Wild Willy "*
> *as the Star receiver  before they burned the entire Island to the Ground to hide *
> *Much Much more evidence than that Silly Willy shower scene captured....*
> 
> ...


Flowery, yet musical in meter.


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> In all this confusion, I see this thread dropped below the Trump’s an idiot thread.  Can’t have that.
> 
> No reason why.  Of course.


*Awww.....not to worry Bob.*
*Just nibble on it awhile.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Awww.....not to worry Bob.*
> *Just nibble on it awhile.....*


He's heard that before....


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2018)

*Husky Doo Doo is offering DNC Lemming style backrubs...*
*Pay first and then wait until Hell Freezes over........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

https://themoscowproject.org/explainers/trumps-russia-cover-up-by-the-numbers-70-contacts-with-russia-linked-operatives/


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

*Ouch !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Have you heard the one about the guy named in the steele dossier, aleksej gubarev, for hacking the DNC, hasn't even been contacted by the Mueller team? Gubarev is suing steele for slander, there goes the dossier. 
You people are toast.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you heard the one about the guy named in the steele dossier, aleksej gubarev, for hacking the DNC, hasn't even been contacted by the Mueller team? Gubarev is suing steele for slander, there goes the dossier.
> You people are toast.


The FBI is supposed to be smart enough to tie up all the loose ends.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

This is going way beyond nixon.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is going way beyond nixon.


Agreed.  Nixon’s crimes can be boiled down to two indisputable conversations captured on his own secret recording tapes.  One, his demand to his aides to obstruct justice by seeking to have the CIA Director pressure the Justice Department to end the criminal investigation that was closing in on him and his inner circle, and two, his promises to his top aides about to be indicted that he would pardon, commute sentences and/or grant clemency in order to seek their not implicating him in any crimes the special Watergate  prosecutor was authorized by law to investigate.  Each a grammar school version of obstruction of justice by today’s standards.

Trump’s acts of obstruction of justice have been overt and need no subpoenaed secret tape recordings to meticulously ferret out.  A network tv interview admitting in no uncertain terms he fired the lead investigator at the time, investigating his and his  administration’s alleged illegal acts, because of the Russian government ties he and his campaign maintained, coordinated, and conspired with in violation of federal election laws, as well as to clearly and uniquivocably admit to obstructing justice.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Agreed.  Nixon’s crimes can be boiled down to two indisputable conversations captured on my own secret recording tapes.  One, his demand to his aides to obstruct justice by seeking to have the CIA Director pressure the Justice Department to end the criminal investigation that was closing in on him and his inner circle, and two, his promises to his top aides about to be indicted that he would pardon, commute sentences and/or grant clemency in order to seek their not implicating him in any crimes the special Watergate  prosecutor was authorized by law to investigate.  Each a grammar school version of obstruction of justice by today’s standards.
> 
> Trump’s acts of obstruction of justice have been overt and need no subpoenaed secret tape recordings to meticulously ferret out.  A network tv interview admitting in no uncertain terms he fired the lead investigator at the time, investigating his and his  administration’s alleged illegal acts, because of the Russian government ties he and his campaign maintained, coordinated, and conspired with in violation of federal election laws, as well as to clearly and uniquivocably admit to obstructing justice.


 Entertainment value -4


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Entertainment value -4


I’m not inclined to find our Constitutionally authorized sitting president having indisputably obstructed justice, likely to have engaged in treason and conspiracy with a foreign government to affect a national election, and likely to have numerously violated the emoluments clause of the Constitution, at a minimum, to be of any particular “entertainment value”, whether in the positive or negative range of critical review.

For those readers with serious attention deficient issues, I’d advise at least a second read before jumping to your usual set of erroneous conclusions about posts that upset your bubble of Fox happy news bubble. 

1.  Trump admitted obstructing justice to Lester Holt on national network tv.

2.  The remaining crimes mentioned above were are prefaced with “likely”, a word that expresses one’s opinion as to a pending issue.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2018)

I see at least two typos in the post my staff released earlier tonight, above.  These types of mistakes are indicative of, and the direct result of Democrats that refuse to do their jobs and come to the bargaining table to address the problems our President is working harder and longer hours than any other president in history to already achieving and is continuing to make America great. 

Otherwise, again I refer you to any other government agency or outside counsel that has no intention of listening to, or answering any of your questions that I’ve repetitively ignored, deflected and refused to listen to and truthfully answer.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2018)

*FOX NEWS*

*Rep. Jim Jordan denies reports he turned blind eye to sexual abuse by Ohio State wrestling doctor*





 By Andrew O'Reilly | Fox News

Berating, cutting off, grandstanding and screaming discredited false information from dubious “news” sources to attempt to unsuccessfully seek to elicit headlines back in his home district against a career Republican, Trump appointed, highly senior Justice Department Official with the cool temperament to know in real time the buffoonery of the Congressmen’s poorly executed line of inquiry, has consequences.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 4, 2018)

1,300,000 documents, pages and/or items (recordings, videos, photographs, etc.) or combination therein, and counting.  All outside A/C privilege, as determined by a retired federal judge appointed by the US District Court SD New York as Special Master reporting to the Court as a neutral and disinterested expert to cull A/C privileged records and attorney work product from records reasonable calculated to lead to the admissibility of evidence, carrying no exceptions to the federal rules of criminal procedure. 

She’s certainly poured through a lot of material.  The biased fake news is claiming the A/C and attorney work product “pile” is less than .05% of the “rat’s” nest of hoarded records.  So dishonest they are.  I’ll go with 2% is protected and excluded when all’s complete next week.


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> 1,300,000 documents, pages and/or items (recordings, videos, photographs, etc.) or combination therein, and counting.  All outside A/C privilege, as determined by a retired federal judge appointed by the US District Court SD New York as Special Master reporting to the Court as a neutral and disinterested expert to cull A/C privileged records and attorney work product from records reasonable calculated to lead to the admissibility of evidence, carrying no exceptions to the federal rules of criminal procedure.
> 
> She’s certainly poured through a lot of material.  The biased fake news is claiming the A/C and attorney work product “pile” is less than .05% of the “rat’s” nest of hoarded records.  So dishonest they are.  I’ll go with 2% is protected and excluded when all’s complete next week.



*The whole IC needs to be arrested and Robert Mueller should subjected to 100's of re enactments of the *
*" Deer Hunter " scene with live ammo.....*

*



*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2018)

So should Jim Jordan allegations reach a tipping point against his present denials, he falls into a Paterno rabbit hole, and now with trump standing once again firmly behind an accused sexual abuser and/or enabler, how do the Democrats once in the majority of Congress, or Obama, or Hillary become complicit and responsible for Jordan’s decades old transgressions, if the allegations turn out to be indisputable?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So should Jim Jordan allegations reach a tipping point against his present denials, he falls into a Paterno rabbit hole, and now with trump standing once again firmly behind an accused sexual abuser and/or enabler, how do the Democrats once in the majority of Congress, or Obama, or Hillary become complicit and responsible for Jordan’s decades old transgressions, if the allegations turn out to be indisputable?


Is a transgressor someone who doesnt eat meat, or someone who dresses up like a donkey?
I cant remember.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The whole IC needs to be arrested and Robert Mueller should subjected to 100's of re enactments of the *
> *" Deer Hunter " scene with live ammo.....*
> 
> *
> ...


You certainly are afraid of what the special investigators will find.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So should Jim Jordan allegations reach a tipping point against his present denials, he falls into a Paterno rabbit hole, and now with trump standing once again firmly behind an accused sexual abuser and/or enabler, how do the Democrats once in the majority of Congress, or Obama, or Hillary become complicit and responsible for Jordan’s decades old transgressions, if the allegations turn out to be indisputable?


Former Fox News host Gretchen Carlson greeted the news that her one-time boss Bill Shine has officially joined President Donald Trump’s White House as deputy chief of staff for communications on Thursday with an air of disbelief and disgust.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/gretchen-carlson-laments-trump-hiring-former-fox-news-boss-bill-shine


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> 1,300,000 documents, pages and/or items (recordings, videos, photographs, etc.) or combination therein, and counting.  All outside A/C privilege, as determined by a retired federal judge appointed by the US District Court SD New York as Special Master reporting to the Court as a neutral and disinterested expert to cull A/C privileged records and attorney work product from records reasonable calculated to lead to the admissibility of evidence, carrying no exceptions to the federal rules of criminal procedure.
> 
> She’s certainly poured through a lot of material.  The biased fake news is claiming the A/C and attorney work product “pile” is less than .05% of the “rat’s” nest of hoarded records.  So dishonest they are.  I’ll go with 2% is protected and excluded when all’s complete next week.


It’s looking like I overshot my prediction at 2% privileged.  Seems there are roughly 1.3 million records already adjudicated non-privileged, and no more than 22K of the remaining records that could be all, part, or none adjudicated as privileged.  Logically, it won’t be that none of these 22K will be adjudicated as non-privileged.  So at MOST, it would be 22K privileged, and 1.3M non-privileged.  That’s 1.7% privileged, at most.  Whoops. 

There was a time back when America was Great when women were not allowed to attend law schools and thereafter be admitted as lawyers.  From that great time, they couldn’t thereafter become judges, like the federal judge hearing the Cohen case, and the retired federal judge was as Soecial Master has made these judicially neutral determinations that seem to have just over 98% of Cohen’s lawfully obtained records with no attorney-client privilege.  

Sad.  Of course Trump’s sister couldn’t have become a federal judge herself if her brother’s central campaign slogan was meant literally, not figuratively.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Former Fox News host Gretchen Carlson greeted the news that her one-time boss Bill Shine has officially joined President Donald Trump’s White House as deputy chief of staff for communications on Thursday with an air of disbelief and disgust.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/gretchen-carlson-laments-trump-hiring-former-fox-news-boss-bill-shine


and?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

I cant wait to see who the new EPA chief is gonna be.
I predict an ecological disaster as liberal heads explode.
Can you imagine the toxic waste in one liberal brain?
Think about the clean up when millions all explode at once.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So should Jim Jordan allegations reach a tipping point against his present denials, he falls into a Paterno rabbit hole, and now with trump standing once again firmly behind an accused sexual abuser and/or enabler, how do the Democrats once in the majority of Congress, or Obama, or Hillary become complicit and responsible for Jordan’s decades old transgressions, if the allegations turn out to be indisputable?


The Doctor was an educated man so he is obviously a Democrat.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> The Docter was an educated man so he is obviously a Democrat.


Yes, and a very "conservative" one at that.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I cant wait to see who the new EPA chief is gonna be.
> I predict an ecological disaster as liberal heads explode.
> Can you imagine the toxic waste in one liberal brain?
> Think about the clean up when millions all explode at once.


Think of the state of the environment your kids will inherit after 6 more years of deregulation.

I'm sorry - it was low of me to suggest that you don't care about your kids.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Think of the state of the environment your kids will inherit after 6 more years of deregulation.
> 
> I'm sorry - it was low of me to suggest that you don't care about your kids.


The regulators will never not be regulating.
Only a fool would suggest it could happen.
A little regulation applied directly to the foreheads of said regulators may grant me some solace.
My children thank you for your concern.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> The Doctor was an educated man so he is obviously a Democrat.


Spoken like a true conservative.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Think of the state of the environment your kids will inherit after 6 more years of deregulation.


Even e-reader knows trump is in for another 4.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are afraid of what the special investigators will find.


One of the hallmarks of fascism is to quash investigative activities that may shed light and public awareness on fascist conduct.  

By example, the Nazis secretly built concentration and extermination camps throughout mostly Eastern Europe territories they invaded, with the meticulously planned operations to house slave laborers to build their war machine, as well as to systemically murder millions whose religion they falsely associated with criminal purpose.

Not unlike the months of quiet Trump immigration activities along the southern US region of building concentrations of camps to house displaced families forced to be separated upon arrival at his concentrations of camps.

Life long Republican, highly decorated former Marine, and career dedicated prosecutorial law enforcement official Robert Mueller, has meticulously led a Trump Republican appointed Justice Department special counsel investigation that has so far yielded 5 guilty pleas of Trump associates, one at the highest level of executive branch appointment.  Yet the ‘not smart’ people* who support Trump want to dissolve and scrub away all this work, as the Nazis worked so hard to hide from the world their “final solution”. 

*Republican and Trump supporter Rick Santorum’s sentiments.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I cant wait to see who the new EPA chief is gonna be.
> I predict an ecological disaster as liberal heads explode.
> Can you imagine the toxic waste in one liberal brain?
> Think about the clean up when millions all explode at once.


It’s a Trump led Republican Party government for now.  When would the concept of “clean up” even enter the equation?

Unless you’re thinking of cleaning up the border, then extermination may be a better term to use.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The regulators will never not be regulating.
> Only a fool would suggest it could happen.
> A little regulation applied directly to the foreheads of said regulators may grant me some solace.
> My children thank you for your concern.


I hope you will remember that while everyone is laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> The Doctor was an educated man so he is obviously a Democrat.


Excellent intuition.  Even if he wasn’t a Democrat, it’s always good to start false statements, that will be repeated over again until enough ‘not smart’ people believe it.  Another hallmark of the Nazi’s fascist playbook. 

*Santorum, naturally.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

It looks like Jordan admits that shit happened while he was there, but his defense is that he didn't know about it.

Sounds like Penn State all over again.

Penn State, Ohio State - "Hey kid, I got a Big Ten for you right here!"


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

“We just elected Trump, that’s all.” -- Russian TV analyst.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-politics/trump-russia-election-putin-summit-president-tv-john-bolton-hacking-cyber-security-a8423791.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even e-reader knows trump is in for another 4.


Its like Christmas every day.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> It’s a Trump led Republican Party government for now.  When would the concept of “clean up” even enter the equation?
> 
> Unless you’re thinking of cleaning up the border, then extermination may be a better term to use.


You're right.
Mop up would have been better, and I see no reason to exterminate the border, but you people obviously do.
I like borders, always have.
They make me feel clean.


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even e-reader knows trump is in for another 4.


Imagine that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its like Christmas every day.


You know he would never admit it on purpose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Imagine that.


Exactly.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know he would never admit it on purpose.


Imagine that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Just below that burst of Russian scenery I got what looks like an ad for "Hot Russian Ladies Online".  Did you put that up also?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> The Doctor was an educated man so he is obviously a Democrat.


Obviously...you posted it, it must be so. 
Obviously.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Just below that burst of Russian scenery I got what looks like an ad for "Hot Russian Ladies Online".  Did you put that up also?


Same thing came up on my banner after I posted all the beautiful Russian scenery.
Here's what Trump saw in Russia . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Just below that burst of Russian scenery I got what looks like an ad for "Hot Russian Ladies Online".  Did you put that up also?


Ladies? Then no.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ladies? Then no.


Just for you yo.


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So should Jim Jordan allegations reach a tipping point against his present denials, he falls into a Paterno rabbit hole, and now with trump standing once again firmly behind an accused sexual abuser and/or enabler, how do the Democrats once in the majority of Congress, or Obama, or Hillary become complicit and responsible for Jordan’s decades old transgressions, if the allegations turn out to be indisputable?


*How do you KNOW any of the accusations are true....*
*This is the same CRAP that was pulled with Roy Moore....*
*All unverified and spread as fact by the Lying Main Stream Media....*
*All by a Coward !*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *How do you KNOW any of the accusations are true....*
> *This is the same CRAP that was pulled with Roy Moore....*
> *All unverified and spread as fact by the Lying Main Stream Media....*
> *All by a Coward !*


Ibid.


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2018)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 208886, member: 1707"

Same thing came up on my banner after I posted all the beautiful Russian scenery.
Here's what Trump saw in Russia . . .







/QUOTE

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 208888, member: 1707"



















/QUOTE

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 208893, member: 1707"


/QUOTE




*You sure put a lot of effort into being a Jealous/Envious Liberal Pussy....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2018)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 208886, member: 1707"

Same thing came up on my banner after I posted all the beautiful Russian scenery.
Here's what Trump saw in Russia . . .







/QUOTE

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 208888, member: 1707"



















/QUOTE

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 208893, member: 1707"

Just for you yo.






/QUOTE


*You sure put a lot of effort into being a Jealous/Envious Liberal Pussy....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Ibid.



*" Ibid "... No understanding of Latin .*

*You're just a Cowardly " Dickhead " ....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 10, 2018)

*The  judge in the Flynn case ordered Flynn to be personally present at the next status conference.  He’s undoubtedly ticked off at the government overreach and will definitely hammer Mueller’s Democrat witch hunters big time.  

And that’s a prediction you can bet will happen!   Or my name’s not nononono. *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Cohen= John Dean 2.0?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2018)

Do you think Trump will get to pick a third supreme?


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> *The  judge in the Flynn case ordered Flynn to be personally present at the next status conference.  He’s undoubtedly ticked off at the government overreach and will definitely hammer Mueller’s Democrat witch hunters big time.
> 
> And that’s a prediction you can bet will happen!   Or my name’s not nononono.
> 
> ...



*Fake Statement By a Coward who cannot live on his own reputation....*

*5 n's the copycat Coward.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think Trump will get to pick a third supreme?


I don't think a president under investigation should be able pick any, good thing other people are in charge of this.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Fake Statement By a Coward who cannot live on his own reputation....*
> 
> *5 n's the copycat Coward.*


Actions have consequences.  Here is what you’d rather not be dredged up from the early days of this forum.


Nonononono said:


> I’ve just returned from the Grateful Dead’s Fillmore West show.  It’s just after 3am in August 23, 1968, and the acid hallucinations of circling hawks over my prone and joyfully prostrate naked body are giving way to the bootleg whiskey hooch high I shared with that gentle soul, Ron McKernan following his timeless performance of Alligator and Caution.  I love that cat.
> 
> So it’s there and then that I came up with the perfect nom de plume for any future alias I may want to create if some time in the future aliens or super nerds come up with a more immediate form of communications between one cat to another.  “Nonononono” or “5nos”, for cats who are stoned and might mistake the 5 nos for a really bummer and uncool alias like nononono.  Dig it and Peace!  Hey, hey, LBJ, how many kids did you kill today?





nononono said:


> *Just got my mullet trimmed.  Very cool.  Higher in the front then before.  My prom picture with my girlfriend cousin Betty Sue is gonna be soooo rad !!!   Class of 1985 Dude !!!  High School GED grad.  Best year of my life  !!!   I’m drunk on Bartles and James wine cooler.  Nothing radder than that.  Been thinking of a cool fake ID name in case the pigs pull me over in my green pinto.  Ive got it.  nononono.  4nos and no grammatical use of capital letter.  Primo, dude !!!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Actions have consequences.  Here is what you’d rather not be dredged up from the early days of this forum.



*You poor slob.....I've got you so twisted....*

*You don't know whether to shit or go blind....*

*More Cowardly/Fake posts generated by the Forum Coward......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You poor slob.....I've got you so twisted....*
> 
> *You don't know whether to shit or go blind....*
> 
> *More Cowardly/Fake posts generated by the Forum Coward......*


He's hilarious and spot on, you are bitter and really quite sad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's hilarious and spot on, you are bitter and really quite sad.


All three of you are hilarious.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All three of you are hilarious.


I place limited historical perspective on my historic yet strategically focused idiotic sense of humor.  The flacid impotent usurper of my nom de plume merely cackles ad hominem words equitable to his hero, the every-man “billionaire” if tax returns are not made made public to show debts to foreign nationals far exceeding true values of heavily leveraged properties, donald drumpft.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2018)

Reporter, "Is Putin an adversary?"
Trump,  "I can't say right now . . . I'd say a competitor, a competitor"


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't think a president under investigation should be able pick any, good thing other people are in charge of this.



*I KNOW your pissin yourself by the multitude of negative posts *
*you are generating against the POTUS.....*
*He's Winning and your lot are frustrated and LOSING....*

*You should be banned from this forum for propagating/disseminating*
* lies about a sitting President.*
*Matter of fact I declare you banned from this Forum....*
*Now Go on and Git you crusty old fired Iron Worker....*
*I said Git....Go on ...Git !*
*Don't just sit there lickin yur filthy Democratic jewels with that*
*poor poor beaten dog look.....Go on ya little Cowardly Bitch...*
*Go on ....Git....*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's hilarious and spot on, you are bitter and really quite sad.


*My " Opinion " is you have it backwards as you do*
*just about every other item you post on this forum....*

*Quit lickin yur cojones and Git.....Go on now..Git....*

*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I place limited historical perspective on my historic yet strategically focused idiotic sense of humor.  The flacid impotent usurper of my nom de plume merely cackles ad hominem words equitable to his hero, the every-man “billionaire” if tax returns are not made made public to show debts to foreign nationals far exceeding true values of heavily leveraged properties, donald drumpft.


Thats not what makes you funny, at least from where I'm standing.


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I place limited historical perspective on my historic yet strategically focused idiotic sense of humor.  The flacid impotent usurper of my nom de plume merely cackles ad hominem words equitable to his hero, the every-man “billionaire” if tax returns are not made made public to show debts to foreign nationals far exceeding true values of heavily leveraged properties, donald drumpft.


*Bob The Slob...The Flaccid Limp Cowardly Clown of SCS.... *

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

Trump has done nothing due to his weak, fragile ego. He needs to let it go and protect America.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/expert-putin-can-hack-midterm-elections-090003979.html?soc_trk=gcm&soc_src=bad81b5f-db87-38f1-ad4e-b7e8e737f190&.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

"What good is NATO? . . . but the good news is NO COLLUSION! I repeat NO COLLUSION! Believe me! Please? I gotta go kiss the ring now."


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump has done nothing due to his weak, fragile ego. He needs to let it go and protect America.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/expert-putin-can-hack-midterm-elections-090003979.html?soc_trk=gcm&soc_src=bad81b5f-db87-38f1-ad4e-b7e8e737f190&.tsrc=notification-brknews



*Rodent, he has more Cojones at his finger tips than you have in your *
*whole sack.....Talk is cheap. *
*He's Winning !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Rodent, he has more Cojones at his finger tips than you have in your *
> *whole sack.....Talk is cheap. *
> *He's Winning !*


He's got you fooled . . .or in the colloquial terminology of late, sucker!


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats not what makes you funny, at least from where I'm standing.


You find Greg Gutman funny.  I’m not sure you have any pulse on the touch points of either objective or subjective humor.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You find Greg Gutman funny.  I’m not sure you have any pulse on the touch points of either objective or subjective humor.


You had me at, "I'm not sure".
I think you're funny, but not Gutfeld funny.
More, espola funny.

If you took espola funny and rat funny, and bred them with an antifa rabbit funny,
that would be your kind of funny.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You had me at, "I'm not sure".
> I think you're funny, but not Gutfeld funny.
> More, espola funny.
> 
> ...


You spend more time rationalizing where others have or lack humor than anyone you’re analyzing gives a rat’s ass.  There’s an ignore feature here.  Use it.  I tried, but it only works when you sign in.  I rarely sign in.  

Here’s an old joke from the 70’s.  You creepy old misogynists may find it funny, but of course don’t blow it by admitting it.  

Q: How many feminists does it take to screw in a light bulb?

A: That’s not funny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You spend more time rationalizing where others have or lack humor than anyone you’re analyzing gives a rat’s ass.  There’s an ignore feature here.  Use it.  I tried, but it only works when you sign in.  I rarely sign in.
> 
> Here’s an old joke from the 70’s.  You creepy old misogynists may find it funny, but of course don’t blow it by admitting it.
> 
> ...


I said, "I think you're funny".

Why all the tears and pillow biting?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I said, "I think you're funny".
> 
> Why all the tears and pillow biting?


You don’t know character development, right?  Never got a contract to install fire sprinklers in a sound stage I take it.  Very lucrative, those in that line of business tell me.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's got you fooled . . .or in the colloquial terminology of late, sucker!



*Yes....You are losing Rodent, and daily the the effort by you and yours*
*becomes more and more desperate....*

*Mr Rodent aka Mr Jealous/Envious.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You don’t know character development, right?  Never got a contract to install fire sprinklers in a sound stage I take it.  Very lucrative, those in that line of business tell me.


*My Goodness....*

*You're spouting " Character " development on a SoCalSoccer forum.....*

*Oh Please Fat Bob The Slob who so cowardly lost his wits and now lurks*
*the internet searching for a job, any type or disgusting bits....*

*Call Dennis...he might let you do stand up in the front office.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You don’t know character development, right?  Never got a contract to install fire sprinklers in a sound stage I take it.  Very lucrative, those in that line of business tell me.


Maybe, no, and good for them.
Anything else?


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

*Encore.....for Bob. *

*




*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

*ITS SOOO OBVIOUS THIS WITCH HUNT IS A DEMOCRAT FALSE FLAG OPERATION !!!!*

*They indict Russians but no Americans.  Their was “ NO COLLUSION “ .... if Russians are the only ones that will ever be charged.  *

*Boom.   *


----------



## Booter (Jul 13, 2018)

TRUMP IS A TRAITOR!!!


----------



## Booter (Jul 13, 2018)

A real president would hit Russia hard over this with a cyber attack on their infrastructure and make them think twice about fucking with us again.  But Trump the weak ass pussy will be over there kissing Putin's ass.  Don the con Making Russia Great Again.   TRUMP IS A TRAITOR.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Booter said:


> A real president would hit Russia hard over this with a cyber attack on their infrastructure and make them think twice about fucking with us again.  But Trump the weak ass pussy will be over there kissing Putin's ass.  Don the con Making Russia Great Again.   TRUMP IS A TRAITOR.


Did you hear the one about clappers dude knowing about Hillarys e-mail being hacked and 30.000 emails being read?
Just in case you missed it, easy to do with your head up your ass.
*Hillary Emails Were Sent To A 'Foreign Entity'...*
Do you know who clapper worked for?
Yes,


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

Booter said:


> A real president would hit Russia hard over this with a cyber attack on their infrastructure and make them think twice about fucking with us again.  But Trump the weak ass pussy will be over there kissing Putin's ass.  Don the con Making Russia Great Again.   TRUMP IS A TRAITOR.


The timing is so obvious on this garbage.
You people are mindless sheep.

Lets "indict" a bunch of russians who will never show up, right before the President meets with Putin.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The timing is so obvious on this garbage.
> You people are mindless sheep.
> 
> Lets "indict" a bunch of russians who will never show up, right before the President meets with Putin.


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Cuckoo.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cuckoo.


That's a bird.  I was responding to your mental state.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you hear the one about clappers dude knowing about Hillarys e-mail being hacked and 30.000 emails being read?
> Just in case you missed it, easy to do with your head up your ass.
> *Hillary Emails Were Sent To A 'Foreign Entity'...*
> Do you know who clapper worked for?
> Yes,


You seem quite fixated on this Hillary email issue, as well as her Benghazi issue.  At just shy of 15,000 posts on just this most recent of a third iteration of the original “kitchen”, you’re at no lose of time or words to strongly support dozens of DOJ, FBI, and congressional investigations to finally uncover indictable criminal charges against her.  

How’s that gone in the 6, or is it now 7 years since these treasonous acts were first perpetrated?  Especially with a Republican led congress and now the Republican led DOJ and its IG offices empowered to look into your ongoing obsession?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> That's a bird.  I was responding to your mental state.


Cuckoo.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cuckoo.


...and "obvious timing" would have been to wait until t comes out of his meeting with Uncle Vlad and tells the press in a prepared statement that the Russians didn't do anything, and THEN release the indictments.   

Even worse, it appears from bits in the news that Rosenstein told t before he left on this trip that the indictments were coming and that they would name Russians.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> ...and "obvious timing" would have been to wait until t comes out of his meeting with Uncle Vlad and tells the press in a prepared statement that the Russians didn't do anything, and THEN release the indictments.
> 
> Even worse, it appears from bits in the news that Rosenstein told t before he left on this trip that the indictments were coming and that they would name Russians.


I dont think Trump cares.
Rosenstein had to run it by him.
He loves trolling you people, and I have to admit, I get a kick out of it.
It never gets old.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think Trump cares.
> Rosenstein had to run it by him.
> He loves trolling you people, and I have to admit, I get a kick out of it.
> It never gets old.


You are making jokes about a madman in the White House.  It stopped being funny the second day of his reign.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The timing is so obvious on this garbage.
> You people are mindless sheep.
> 
> Lets "indict" a bunch of russians who will never show up, right before the President meets with Putin.


Indict a bunch of foreigners who will never be prosecuted.
It sure doesn't support the collusion thing though.
Rosenstein needs to go and I bet he will be gone in a week or two.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You seem quite fixated on this Hillary email issue, as well as her Benghazi issue.  At just shy of 15,000 posts on just this most recent of a third iteration of the original “kitchen”, you’re at no lose of time or words to strongly support dozens of DOJ, FBI, and congressional investigations to finally uncover indictable criminal charges against her.
> 
> How’s that gone in the 6, or is it now 7 years since these treasonous acts were first perpetrated?  Especially with a Republican led congress and now the Republican led DOJ and its IG offices empowered to look into your ongoing obsession?


We have a few more years to deal with this, hope she doesn't die first.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> You are making jokes about a madman in the White House.  It stopped being funny the second day of his reign.


Suck it up, guillotine boy.
Only 6 more years.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Indict a bunch of foreigners who will never be prosecuted.
> It sure doesn't support the collusion thing though.
> Rosenstein needs to go and I bet he will be gone in a week or two.


I dont think Rosentraitor will be gone until Trump is in the clear.
When the sham has been washed out, then Trump can "can" Rosensmarmy.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think Trump cares.
> Rosenstein had to run it by him.
> He loves trolling you people, and I have to admit, I get a kick out of it.
> It never gets old.


Some ancient Greek philosophy for you -- from Bion of Borysthenes, about 300 BC - "Though boys throw stones at frogs in jest, the frogs die in earnest."

There are many slightly different translations of that thought into English.  I like this version.


----------



## espola (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think Rosentraitor will be gone until Trump is in the clear.
> When the sham has been washed out, then Trump can "can" Rosensmarmy.


Those kinds of jokes usually fall flat and elicit laughter only among polite friends and relatives.  But don't worry, soon people will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think Rosentraitor will be gone until Trump is in the clear.
> When the sham has been washed out, then Trump can "can" Rosensmarmy.


Maybe, Sessions really was a bad choice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Those kinds of jokes usually fall flat and elicit laughter only among polite friends and relatives.  But don't worry, soon people will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


You want me to explain it to you?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't think a president under investigation should be able pick any, good thing other people are in charge of this.


I guess you don't know your history then...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, Sessions really was a bad choice.


They have the goods on the elf.
_It must be good._


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Some ancient Greek philosophy for you -- from Bion of Borysthenes, about 300 BC - "Though boys throw stones at frogs in jest, the frogs die in earnest."
> 
> There are many slightly different translations of that thought into English.  *I like this version.*



*I'm sure you do.....you bring up a lot of male youth references.*

*Not to mention that quote is useless and stupid.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Some ancient Greek philosophy for you -- from Bion of Borysthenes, about 300 BC - "Though boys throw stones at frogs in jest, the frogs die in earnest."
> 
> There are many slightly different translations of that thought into English.  I like this version.


I thought you would like the version where some mean little bastard with a bad attitude chops all their little frog heads off with a mini guillotine while pissing himself and mumbling about "fascists".


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I thought you would like the version where some mean little bastard with a bad attitude chops all their little frog heads off with a mini guillotine while pissing himself and mumbling about "fascists".



*Which one is that ?

Rodent 
or 
Spola Henry*


----------



## Booter (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The timing is so obvious on this garbage.
> You people are mindless sheep.
> 
> Lets "indict" a bunch of russians who will never show up, right before the President meets with Putin.


Well said Comrade you might be in line for the *Герой Cоветского Союза*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Which one is that ?
> 
> Rodent
> or
> Spola Henry*





Booter said:


> Well said Comrade you might be in line for the *Герой Cоветского Союза*


Kiss my ass, you commie luv'n soy boi.


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Booter said:


> Well said Comrade you might be in line for the *Герой Cоветского Союза*



*Look Bootbutt figured out Google Translate....amazing.*


*What's next Bootbutt, a video of you riding a toy motorcycle...*

*



*


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Kiss my ass, you commie luv'n soy boi.


Damn .....you threw me under the bus again for supporting your commentary.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> Damn .....you threw me under the bus again for supporting your commentary.


I'm a giver.


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm a giver.


I'd say so....and for no damn reason.


----------



## Booter (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Kiss my ass, you commie luv'n soy boi.


Kiss your own ass you Russian loving traitor or go kiss Putin's ass - you can take turns with Don the Con.  You want to live on the wrong side of history then own it you pussy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> I'd say so....and for no damn reason.


How many times have I said you're the best?
You're starting to sound like 5nos.
No tears, no towel biting, and no sniveling.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think Rosentraitor will be gone until Trump is in the clear.
> When the sham has been washed out, then Trump can "can" Rosensmarmy.


What was it E says about people laughing at you for the rest of your life? I'm laughing at you right now, not with, at.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

Booter said:


> Kiss your own ass you Russian loving traitor or go kiss Putin's ass - you can take turns with Don the Con.  You want to live on the wrong side of history then own it you pussy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What was it E says about people laughing at you for the rest of your life? I'm laughing at you right now, not with, at.


“Those who can do.....”  “....not with, at. Lol


----------



## tenacious (Jul 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “Those who can do.....”  “....not with, at. Lol


???


----------



## tenacious (Jul 14, 2018)

Got to give it to Trump, he knows how to plan these summits right.  Finland in the late summer, he and Putin are going to have such a good time.  At least I think it's late summer?  Anyone remember of the top of their head when are the two love birds meeting?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Got to give it to Trump, he knows how to plan these summits right.  Finland in the late summer, he and Putin are going to have such a good time.  At least I think it's late summer?  Anyone remember of the top of their head when are the two love birds meeting?


Vlad is busy right now . . . he may be able to clear up some time on Monday . . . so Trump is on hold.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2018)

Say what?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Vlad is busy right now . . . he may be able to clear up some time on Monday . . . so Trump is on hold.


Time enough for the back nine.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Say what?


Fore!!!!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2943


Why is he riding a men's bike?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why is he riding a men's bike?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Because of the eclipse?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why is he riding a men's bike?


Because he is a man. Real men aren't afraid, real men don't need to tell people how manly they are, how smart they are, how great their hair is.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Because he is a man. Real men aren't afraid, real men don't need to tell people how manly they are, how smart they are, how great their hair is.


You just told me how manly he is so,.....?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Because of the eclipse?


Are you saying that looking straight at the sun made him hate American ideals?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you saying that looking straight at the sun made him hate American ideals?


Are you ok?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You just told me how manly he is so,.....?


You aren't to quick on the uptake I see. Like giving yourself a nickname, it is better to let others make that assessment. Obama never showed fear, Trump oozes it, as do his loyal devotees. All the rhetoric they fill your head with can't change that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't to quick on the uptake I see. Like giving yourself a nickname, it is better to let others make that assessment. Obama never showed fear, Trump oozes it, as do his loyal devotees. All the rhetoric they fill your head with can't change that.


I just asked why he was riding a men's bike.
You're obviously insane.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you ok?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just asked why he was riding a men's bike.
> You're obviously insane.


Oh poor thing, go comb your hair, that'll make you feel better!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)

The good news is that Donald Trump seems to be healing some Americans of their long-standing desire for a strongman. As we showed in our original article, the share of respondents who wish for a “strong leader who does not have to bother with parliament and elections” has been rising for the better parts of two decades. And while this increase was marked among all age groups, it was especially prevalent among the young. That trend has now broken. Perhaps in response to the authoritarian leanings of the president, the number of Americans who wish for a strongman leader has now receded back to the levels recorded in 1995. And this fall was especially marked among younger voters, who are also likely to hold the most negative views of Donald Trump.

Unfortunately, there are also two important pieces of bad news.

The first of these is that Americans’ attitudes about democracy are rapidly polarizing along partisan lines. Whereas liberals and conservatives held anti-democratic views at roughly equal levels in previous surveys, self-described conservatives are now much more likely to favor a strongman leader than their more liberal peers.

https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2018/03/support-for-democracy-is-a-partisan-issue-now.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)

*PUTIN’S PAYOUT: 10 WAYS TRUMP HAS SUPPORTED PUTIN’S FOREIGN POLICY AGENDA*

The general details of the Russian government’s support for US President Donald Trump in the 2016 election are clear. Russia conducted a massive disinformation campaigntargeting American voters; hacked Trump’s opponents’ email and strategically released the information; and used American fronts to funnel money into the American political system to support Trump’s campaign.

Russian President Vladimir Putin took a risk by launching this campaign. By 2016, the global community had diplomatically sidelined him for his actions in Crimea and Donbass; Russia’s economy had stalled amid declining oil prices; and Putin himself faced pressure from his inner circle, themselves facing pressure from US sanctions. Russia and Putin were both vulnerable to an escalation of outside pressure. Given this position, provoking potential retaliatory measures from America and the international community could have put Putin in an increasingly perilous position – but Putin’s risk-taking succeeded beyond any expectation.

https://themoscowproject.org/reports/putins-payout-10-ways-trump-has-supported-putins-foreign-policy-agenda/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *PUTIN’S PAYOUT: 10 WAYS TRUMP HAS SUPPORTED PUTIN’S FOREIGN POLICY AGENDA*
> 
> The general details of the Russian government’s support for US President Donald Trump in the 2016 election are clear. Russia conducted a massive disinformation campaigntargeting American voters; hacked Trump’s opponents’ email and strategically released the information; and used American fronts to funnel money into the American political system to support Trump’s campaign.
> 
> ...


Only 10?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Only 10?
> View attachment 2944


Oooooh that was a HOT mic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Because he is a man. Real men aren't afraid, real men don't need to tell people how manly they are, how smart they are, how great their hair is.


Whew, thank you for splaining, I was worried.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *PUTIN’S PAYOUT: 10 WAYS TRUMP HAS SUPPORTED PUTIN’S FOREIGN POLICY AGENDA*
> 
> The general details of the Russian government’s support for US President Donald Trump in the 2016 election are clear. Russia conducted a massive disinformation campaigntargeting American voters; hacked Trump’s opponents’ email and strategically released the information; and used American fronts to funnel money into the American political system to support Trump’s campaign.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Hopefully the rest of the world is finally seeing what a horrible experiment affirmative action is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Trump, Churchill’s Chair, and Barack Obama
JEANNIE DEANGELIS
The outrage in London was so hateful toward Trump,one would think the POTUS had turned London into Little Mecca.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/07/trump_churchills_chair_and_barack_obama.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

HELSINKI (Reuters) - Donald Trump met one-on-one with Vladimir Putin behind closed doors on Monday in a long-awaited summit overshadowed by the U.S. president blaming his own country's past "foolishness and stupidity" for the two powers' hostile ties.

Just days after a special prosecutor indicted 12 Russian agents for stealing documents from the Democratic Party to help Trump win the 2016 presidential election, Trump went into his talks with Putin without a word of criticism for Moscow.

Instead, he tweeted: "Our relationship with Russia has NEVER been worse thanks to many years of U.S. foolishness and stupidity and now, the Rigged Witch Hunt!"

The Russian foreign ministry "liked" his words and tweeted back: "We agree".

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-putin-hold-first-summit-talks-twitchy-west-010905934.html?soc_trk=gcm&soc_src=bad81b5f-db87-38f1-ad4e-b7e8e737f190&.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Our president is compromised,
An agent of Moscow.
How did all this come to pass?
Come, let me tell you how:

Trump had lousy FICO scores.
Bad credit. Funds were short.
So he borrowed from the Russian banks,
Lenders of last resort.

A hundred million dollars,
Maybe two, or maybe three.
(It’s written in his taxes,
Which he’ll never let us see).

In summer, Putin said to Trump,
“We’ll wipe that debt away,
If you lift these sanctions
When you win Election Day.”

And then he made an offer
That Trump could not refuse:
“We’ll forgive all that you owe,
EVEN IF YOU LOSE!”

Well, Trump was losing bigly,
And he had financial need.
Why not wipe out all that debt?
So Donald Trump agreed.

Then Putin sent his minions,
His hackers and his trolls.
(The GOP conspired by
Suppressing voter rolls).

And we all know what happened next.
Clinton lost! Trump won!
But winning meant that to his head
The Russians held a gun.

He’d have to lift the sanctions,
Or be subject to blackmail.
He’d have to lift the sanctions,
Or else Trump would go to jail.

He’s begun to lift the sanctions now!
He doesn’t have a choice.
(On the Putin phone call,
He did not record the voice.)

He’ll do whatever Putin says,
No matter how insane.
He’ll piss off all our allies,
He’ll let him take Ukraine.

He’ll do whatever Putin says,
For Trump has over-reached.
He’ll do whatever Putin says,
Until he is impeached.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

GOAAAL!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Our president is compromised,
> An agent of Moscow.
> How did all this come to pass?
> Come, let me tell you how:
> ...


You wish.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Our president is compromised,
> An agent of Moscow.
> How did all this come to pass?
> Come, let me tell you how:
> ...


And Putin denied all that election stuff, so we are all glad that worked out so well for our new non-commie, non-colluding friends.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> And Putin denied all that election stuff, so we are all glad that worked out so well for our new non-commie, non-colluding friends.


 . . . and as Trump said, "He denied so strongly!" I guess you gotta believe him . . . when his got you by the short hairs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and as Trump said, "He denied so strongly!" I guess you gotta believe him . . . when his got you by the short hairs.


Trump winks at Putin during high stakes Helsinki summit...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Putin declares 'Cold War is over'...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

*Trump was not a “strong man” next to Putin today: *

FoxNews.com columnist Liz Peek, Washington Examiner commentary editor Tim Carney and UBS Senior Vice President of Investments Jim Lacamp discuss how President Trump’s meeting with Russian President Vladimir Putin appears to show that Trump was not strong enough against Putin.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/video/trump-not-strong-man-next-171853549.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

*A Russian newspaper editor explains how Putin made Trump his puppet*

I would prefer to talk about how they're different, because those differences are so obvious and extreme. They come from very different worlds. Putin is an ex-Soviet intelligence officer with all that that implies. Trump is a colorful American businessman and showman.

In their habits, they're radically different. Trump is a posturing performer, full of idiotic narcissism. He appears to be a disorganized fool, to be honest. Putin, on the other hand, is calculating, organized, and he plans everything. He also hides much of his personal life in a way that Trump does not.

Then there's also the fact that Putin is so much more experienced than Trump. He has more than 15 years of global political experience. He knows how to do things, how to work the system. He makes plenty of mistakes, but he knows how to think and act. Trump is a total neophyte. He has no experience and doesn't understand how global politics operates. He displays his ignorance every single day.

https://www.vox.com/conversations/2017/2/22/14697718/trump-putin-helsinki-meeting-hillary-clinton


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and as Trump said, "He denied so strongly!" I guess you gotta believe him . . . when his got you by the short hairs.


Let me watch it for myself tonight and then I will give my honest, unbiased, non-partisan opinion.
The funny thing is that whatever happens is your fault, you elected Obama and then you turn around and nominate Hillary, nice shooting pal.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

What a disgrace today...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let me watch it for myself tonight and then I will give my honest, unbiased, non-partisan opinion.
> The funny thing is that whatever happens is your fault, you elected Obama and then you turn around and nominate Hillary, nice shooting pal.


You really think anyone believes that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really think anyone believes that?


Nothing you people believe surprises me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Hey they love guns to, let 'em in! 

A Russian gun-rights activist who developed close relations with leaders of the National Rifle Association as well as conservative activists working with Donald Trump’s presidential campaign was arraigned Monday on charges she conspired to influence American politics on behalf of the Russian government.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hey they love guns to, let 'em in!
> 
> A Russian gun-rights activist who developed close relations with leaders of the National Rifle Association as well as conservative activists working with Donald Trump’s presidential campaign was arraigned Monday on charges she conspired to influence American politics on behalf of the Russian government.


Read between the lines, lemming.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Read between the lines, lemming.


Rick you can't really be fine with foreign government's using their money in infiltrate American institutions like the NRA? Honestly I have to admit I'm a little stunned at how quickly you nutter partisans can put personal political interests above the good of the country.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Rick you can't really be fine with foreign government's using their money in infiltrate American institutions like the NRA? Honestly I have to admit I'm a little stunned at how quickly you nutter partisans can put personal political interests above the good of the country.


Why would russia want to infiltrate the NRA?
Think about it.
(Is that asking too much?)


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would russia want to infiltrate the NRA?
> Think about it.
> (Is that asking too much?)


The membership list.  Pre-screened for gullibility.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> The membership list.  Pre-screened for gullibility.


Guess again, sherlock.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would russia want to infiltrate the NRA?
> Think about it.
> (Is that asking too much?)


You can't imagine why a foreign government might try and gain influence in a powerful and connected NRA?  Let me guess, you just think they were spending millions because those Russians were big second amendment supporters.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Guess again, sherlock.


Hmm... I thought he'd guessed it.  You are rather gullible.  Just say'n...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hey they love guns to, let 'em in!
> 
> A Russian gun-rights activist who developed close relations with leaders of the National Rifle Association as well as conservative activists working with Donald Trump’s presidential campaign was arraigned Monday on charges she conspired to influence American politics on behalf of the Russian government.


Sucker...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You can't imagine why a foreign government might try and gain influence in a powerful and connected NRA?  Let me guess, you just think they were spending millions because those Russians were big second amendment supporters.


I never thought about that. Russia would totally get involved in the NRA to make sure all the citizens of the USA have ARs. Makes sense...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I never thought about that. Russia would totally get involved in the NRA to make sure all the citizens of the USA have ARs. Makes sense...


And which Russian made assault riffles have seen their sales grow as a result of this... largeness?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 16, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I never thought about that. Russia would totally get involved in the NRA to make sure all the citizens of the USA have ARs. Makes sense...


Fourbumbleno’s Army will want to have as many AK-47s and MG-42s for their perfectly constitutionally appropriate activities of "levying War against [the United States], or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort.

I know of a guy with great connections to getting all the Russian AK-47s needed from a guy this guy has a great relationship with.  He’s a bit portly, orange and there’s going to be a diapered baby blimp of him on private property in proximity to his Bedford golf course in the weeks ahead. 

The MG-42s?  That’s gonna take a little more effort tracking down.  Although it’s been said time and time again.  I hate Illinois Nazis.  But frankly, that’s where I’d start.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

espola said:


> The membership list.  Pre-screened for gullibility.


How long have you been a member.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And which Russian made assault riffles have seen their sales grow as a result of this... largeness?


And that matters because.....?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would russia want to infiltrate the NRA?
> Think about it.
> (Is that asking too much?)


They were funneling money into the Trump campaign through the NRA. Why, isn't Fox covering that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Fourbumbleno’s Army will want to have as many AK-47s and MG-42s for their perfectly constitutionally appropriate activities of "levying War against [the United States], or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort.
> 
> I know of a guy with great connections to getting all the Russian AK-47s needed from a guy this guy has a great relationship with.  He’s a bit portly, orange and there’s going to be a diapered baby blimp of him on private property in proximity to his Bedford golf course in the weeks ahead.
> 
> The MG-42s?  That’s gonna take a little more effort tracking down.  Although it’s been said time and time again.  I hate Illinois Nazis.  But frankly, that’s where I’d start.


There's an angle I didn't think of, scary. Americans helping a foreign power topple our government all the while believing they are doing the "Patriotic" thing. Impeachment or electoral disappointment could be a trigger.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hey they love guns to, let 'em in!
> 
> A Russian gun-rights activist who developed close relations with leaders of the National Rifle Association as well as conservative activists working with Donald Trump’s presidential campaign was arraigned Monday on charges she conspired to influence American politics on behalf of the Russian government.


#laughingatyouagain


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Rick you can't really be fine with foreign government's using their money in infiltrate American institutions like the NRA? Honestly I have to admit I'm a little stunned at how quickly you nutter partisans can put personal political interests above the good of the country.


Where were you in 2012?:


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They were funneling money into the Trump campaign through the NRA. Why, isn't Fox covering that?


This is a peach.
You had to come up with this one on your own.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is a peach.
> You had to come up with this one on your own.


Nope Mueller just arrested a Russian bitch who was doing it.  Even your beloved Fox Spews couldn’t spin it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Nope Mueller just arrested a Russian bitch who was doing it.  Even your beloved Fox Spews couldn’t spin it.


Mueller's Legacy is being Seriously threatened.  See his boss below when this all started.

SERIOUS TRUTH:


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Nope Mueller just arrested a Russian bitch who was doing it.  Even your beloved Fox Spews couldn’t spin it.


Fox actually had to edit out from the Hannity  t-ball “interview” where Trump pulled a Sheriff Joe moment by comparing his long time Russian money laundering colleague, Paul Manafort (Federal Inmate Number 00045343) to notorious Chicago organized crime boss Al Capone (Federal Inmate Number 85-Alcatraz).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Fox actually had to edit out from the Hannity  t-ball “interview” where Trump pulled a Sheriff Joe moment by comparing his long time Russian money laundering colleague, Paul Manafort (Federal Inmate Number 00045343) to notorious Chicago organized crime boss Al Capone (Federal Inmate Number 85-Alcatraz).


I gotta say it, you ok?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Nope Mueller just arrested a Russian bitch who was doing it.  Even your beloved Fox Spews couldn’t spin it.


That is how you talk about women?
#metoo?


----------



## Booter (Jul 17, 2018)

TRUMP IS PUTIN'S BITCH BIGLY!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is how you talk about women?
> #metoo?


Let's not blame his mama though.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is a peach.
> You had to come up with this one on your own.


The reality is that no one understands exactly why the Russians were funneling money into the NRA.  Or what was it they thought they were buying with that money.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The reality is that no one understands exactly why the Russians were funneling money into the NRA.  Or what was it they thought they were buying with that money.


Influence with a proven-gullible segment of the population.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The reality is that no one understands exactly why the Russians were funneling money into the NRA.  Or what was it they thought they were buying with that money.


How much money are we talking about here?
400 million? ..more?
100 billion?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Influence with a proven-gullible segment of the population.


Dont be so hard on yourself.
Its probably genetic.
(I've seen the family pic, eyes looked a little too close together on all of your dad/brothers)


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Let's not blame his mama though.


Could be other people also


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How much money are we talking about here?
> 400 million? ..more?
> 100 billion?


Again... hard to tell.  Officially the NRA say $2,500 was given by non-Americans.  But the FBI found one of those "anchor babies" with both US and Russian citizenship... and think he might have been donating Russian money that was then used to help the Trump campaign in some sort of backroom deal. 

Snoopes has a pretty good write up on it, with working source links to all the news articles that broke the story and who has said what "on the record".
https://www.snopes.com/news/2018/02/16/did-kremlin-give-money-to-nra/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Again... hard to tell.  Officially the NRA say $2,500 was given by non-Americans.  But the FBI found one of those "anchor babies" with both US and Russian citizenship... and think he might have been donating Russian money that was then used to help the Trump campaign in some sort of backroom deal.
> 
> Snoopes has a pretty good write up on it, with working source links to all the news articles that broke the story and who has said what "on the record".
> https://www.snopes.com/news/2018/02/16/did-kremlin-give-money-to-nra/


Snopes? YGTBFKM.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Snopes? YGTBFKM.


It provides links and clearly indicates direct quotes with little to no commentary from the nice people at snoops- in a format that provides you the most up to date news in one place.  Passes the sniff test for me...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It provides links and clearly indicates direct quotes with little to no commentary from the nice people at snoops- in a format that provides you the most up to date news in one place.  Passes the sniff test for me...


Lemming.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lemming.


Yaba daba doo!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It provides links and clearly indicates direct quotes with little to no commentary from the nice people at snoops- in a format that provides you the most up to date news in one place.  Passes the sniff test for me...


Your moderate status is all done.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your moderate status is all done.


What I like best about the way snoops is run, is they don't mommy the info up.
They just look at the most current info and break it down into layman's terms.  Knowledge for the people- what's not to love about that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What I like best about the way snoops is run, is they don't mommy the info up.
> They just look at the most current info and break it down into layman's terms.  Knowledge for the people- what's not to love about that?


Can you go on there and find anything right leaning?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2018)

Obama signs the Magnitsky act after the murder of Sergei Magnitsky dies in a Russian prison. Trump kisses Putin's ass.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you go on there and find anything right leaning?


Right leaning like the Gateway Pundit make up facts type stuff?  There's tons of quotes from them in Snoops.  Mostly it's their true believer claims being debunked... but it would be hard for me to say the rightie-tighties are ignored.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obama signs the Magnitsky act after the murder of Sergei Magnitsky dies in a Russian prison. Trump kisses Putin's ass.


There is just something not right about Trumps dealings with Russia.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Right leaning like the Gateway Pundit make up facts type stuff?  There's tons of quotes from them in Snoops.  Mostly it's their true believer claims being debunked... but it would be hard for me to say the rightie-tighties are ignored.


Like attempting to calm down a frantic child the media is filled with articles debunking nutter logic, myth and folklore.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> There is just something not right about Trumps dealings with Russia.


Like with many issues the right denies there is evidence right there in front of their eyes they just refuse see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like with many issues the right denies there is evidence right there in front of their eyes they just refuse see.


Do you know what evidence means?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like attempting to calm down a frantic child the media is filled with articles debunking nutter logic, myth and folklore.


*Obama calls out lying politicians - USA Today*
▶
https://www.usatoday.com/media/.../obama-calls-out-lying-politicians...
17 hours ago


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The reality is that no one understands exactly why the Russians were funneling money into the NRA.  Or what was it they thought they were buying with that money.


Which Russians were funneling money?  Can you be more specific?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Influence with a proven-gullible segment of the population.


How’s the NRRA coming along?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> It provides links and clearly indicates direct quotes with little to no commentary from the nice people at snoops- in a format that provides you the most up to date news in one place.  Passes the sniff test for me...


$2500?  Lol!  Is that 2500 people making a $1 dollar contribution?  Break it down for us.  Think I’ll go read your link for more laughs?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

*KILLER!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obama signs the Magnitsky act after the murder of Sergei Magnitsky dies in a Russian prison. Trump kisses Putin's ass.


If I reasoned like Daffy Duck, I would respond with:
Obama sucks Putins dick and allowed the annexation of Crimea.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If I reasoned like Daffy Duck, I would respond with:
> Obama sucks Putins dick and allowed the annexation of Crimea.


Maybe he should have enacted some financial and legal sanctions against Russia, and co-operated with other nation's sanctions.  Would that have been enough?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Again... hard to tell.  Officially the NRA say $2,500 was given by non-Americans.  But the FBI found one of those "anchor babies" with both US and Russian citizenship... and think he might have been donating Russian money that was then used to help the Trump campaign in some sort of backroom deal.
> 
> Snoopes has a pretty good write up on it, with working source links to all the news articles that broke the story and who has said what "on the record".
> https://www.snopes.com/news/2018/02/16/did-kremlin-give-money-to-nra/


I like snopes.  Their pretty good at using language that is non specific.  They don’t disappoint in your link:

According to an 18 January 2018 McClatchy D.C. Bureau report, the FBI is investigating allegations that Alexander Torshin, an official at the Central Bank of the Russia and life member of the NRA, funneled money through the gun lobby group to the Trump campaign. *The reporting was based on interviews with two unnamed sources familiar with the matter, but who requested their names be withheld because it involves classified and confidential information*


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I like snopes.  Their pretty good at using language that is non specific.  They don’t disappoint in your link:
> 
> According to an 18 January 2018 McClatchy D.C. Bureau report, the FBI is investigating allegations that Alexander Torshin, an official at the Central Bank of the Russia and life member of the NRA, funneled money through the gun lobby group to the Trump campaign. *The reporting was based on interviews with two unnamed sources familiar with the matter, but who requested their names be withheld because it involves classified and confidential information*


Since the source of the information was given, you are free to make your own judgement on its validity.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Since the source of the information was given, you are free to make your own judgement on its validity.


Just curious to see why anyone would think this rates a "Dumb".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Just curious to see why anyone would think this rates a "Dumb".


Tenacious is right.
You are funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Just curious to see why anyone would think this rates a "Dumb".


All of your posts have that potential.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Since the source of the information was given, you are free to make your own judgement on its validity.


Unamed sources are problematic.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Unamed sources are problematic.


You can say that again!  As Sheriff Joe here so wisely believes, look at that traitor Mark “Deep Throat” Felt.  He was an unnamed source for 2-3 years while betraying his country in providing information that the so-called media used to frame so many innocent and dedicated WH officials, and horribly damaged the nation by treacherously causing the unfair resignation of Nixon.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You can say that again!  As Sheriff Joe here so wisely believes, look at that traitor Mark “Deep Throat” Felt.  He was an unnamed source for 2-3 years while betraying his country in providing information that the so-called media used to frame so many innocent and dedicated WH officials, and horribly damaged the nation by treacherously causing the unfair resignation of Nixon.


Unfair?  Who told you that?


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Unamed sources are problematic.


So use your judgement.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If I reasoned like Daffy Duck, I would respond with:
> Obama sucks Putins dick and allowed the annexation of Crimea.


I'm sorta with Husker on this one.
And Trump kisses Putin's ass because he feels Russia is our friend.... as Putin is having agent infiltrate the NRA. 





> *Maria Butina viewed trading sex for favors as a 'necessary aspect of her activities' in the US, DOJ says*
> http://www.businessinsider.com/maria-butina-traded-sex-for-favors-doj-says-2018-7
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Unamed sources are problematic.


Well if you don't read news that uses "unnamed" sources... then that leaves what USA Today and the Atlantic?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well if you don't read news that uses "unnamed" sources... then that leaves what USA Today and the Atlantic?


Laughing,...people,..rest of your life...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Laughing,...people,..rest of your life...


Yaba daba doo!  
Don't be mad I think espola is funnier then you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yaba daba doo!
> Don't be mad I think espola is funnier then you.


People are going to be laughing at us for the rest of our lives. (babe)


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm sorta with Husker on this one.
> And Trump kisses Putin's ass because he feels Russia is our friend.... as Putin is having agent infiltrate the NRA.


So no comments on the Russian Agent? 
Dang... I guess if we've hit the point where Ricky and Joe are the only two left willing to defend this guy, it's gonna be dark days for Trump supporters come this fall. Knuckleheads.

Also who is this Erickson guy who was introducing her to everyone?  His name rings a bell.  Assuming he's married with kids, will be interesting to hear what his motivation was to show her around town.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So no comments on the Russian Agent?
> Dang... I guess if we've hit the point where Ricky and Joe are the only two left willing to defend this guy, it's gonna be dark days for Trump supporters come this fall. Knuckleheads.
> 
> Also who is this Erickson guy who was introducing her to everyone?  His name rings a bell.  Assuming he's married with kids, will be interesting to hear what his motivation was to show her around town.


There are some really, really naive people out there, some don't know any better and some are just in it for the money, then there is Trump, he falls into both categories.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So no comments on the Russian Agent?
> Dang... I guess if we've hit the point where Ricky and Joe are the only two left willing to defend this guy, it's gonna be dark days for Trump supporters come this fall. Knuckleheads.
> 
> Also who is this Erickson guy who was introducing her to everyone?  His name rings a bell.  Assuming he's married with kids, will be interesting to hear what his motivation was to show her around town.


Picture surfaced today of Natasha Redhead (or наташа рыжеволосый) whooping it up with Scott "Family Values" Walker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If I reasoned like Daffy Duck, I would respond with:
> Obama sucks Putins dick and allowed the annexation of Crimea.


 . . . and you would be wrong, on all accounts, but that's what you do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> So use your judgement.


Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well if you don't read news that uses "unnamed" sources... then that leaves what USA Today and the Atlantic?


I read them all the time.  It's kinda trendy to have unnamed sources when you're having a problem losing an election to a dumb guy that has dumb followers despite how smart you people keep telling us you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2018)

Houston, we got a problem here . . . 

President Donald Trump will consider allowing Russian investigators to question U.S.-born investor Bill Browder, former U.S. ambassador to Russia Michael McFaul and others after President Vladimir Putin floated the idea, White House press secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders said Wednesday.

“This kind of effort should be a mutual one,” Putin said Monday. “We would expect that the Americans would reciprocate.”

The idea was “an incredible offer,” Trump said.

Later in the day, State Department spokeswoman Heather Nauert called the concept "absolutely absurd."

"The fact that they want to question 11 American citizens, and the assertions that the Russian government is making about those American citizens — we do not stand by those assertions," Nauert said.

It is obvious Trump will throw America and Americans under the bus, at any time, if he thinks it helps him personally.

https://www.politico.com/story/2018/07/18/trump-russia-browder-mcfaul-questioning-731616


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2018)

The 29-year-old Russian woman accused of covertly working as a foreign agent while living in the United States allegedly offered to have sex with an unnamed individual in return for a job in the United States, prosecutors said Wednesday. 

And that's not all. According to new court filings, Maria Butina allegedly “gained access” to "an extensive network of U.S. persons in positions to influence political activities in the United States" by living with and having a personal relationship with another individual. 

Prosecutors revealed the new allegations against Butina in documents filed Wednesday, as Butina pleaded not guilty and a judge ordered her held without bond in court.

Prosecutors had asked the judge in the case to keep Butina in jail before her trial, arguing she’s a flight risk. 

“Butina is a Russian citizen with no meaningful ties to the United States; she has every reason to flee this prosecution,” U.S. Attorney Jessie K. Liu wrote in the court document.

According to the documents, Butina was living with a 56-year-old individual described as "U.S. Person 1."

"But this relationship does not represent a strong tie to the United States because Butina appears to treat it as simply a necessary aspect of her activities,” prosecutors wrote, saying the FBI obtained papers where she complained and "expressed disdain" about the individual.

Meanwhile, the prosecutors said Butina offered another individual “sex in exchange for a position within a special interest organization.”

Butina is accused of conspiring to infiltrate U.S. political organizations — possibly including the National Rifle Association — at the direction of an unnamed senior Kremlin official.

Butina, who accompanied Republican activist Paul Erickson to President Trump’s inauguration, has been charged with acting as a foreign agent, as well as conspiracy to act as an unregistered agent of the Russian government.

According to prosecutors, the FBI uncovered evidence that Butina was in contact with officials believed to be Russian intelligence operatives. She also had contact information for people identified as employees of the Russian FSB, the main successor agency to the USSR’s KGB.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/07/18/accused-russian-spy-maria-butina-offered-sex-in-exchange-for-us-job-prosecutors-say.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm sorta with Husker on this one.
> And Trump kisses Putin's ass because he feels Russia is our friend.... as Putin is having agent infiltrate the NRA.


"Coo coo"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you would be wrong, on all accounts, but that's what you do.


If you're gonna wish Daffy, wish BIG...
If you're gonna dream, dream crazy duck shit.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I read them all the time.  It's kinda trendy to have unnamed sources when you're having a problem losing an election to a dumb guy that has dumb followers despite how smart you people keep telling us you are.


Guess I was just trying to point out, that there are very few outlets covering Washington political news that are worth their salt... that don't use "off the record" sources.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Coo coo"


hah... 
At least someone's got a sense of humor.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> hah...
> At least someone's got a sense of humor.


Problem is Magoo isn't trying to be funny, he's just being priggish.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Problem is Magoo isn't trying to be funny, he's just being priggish.


Did you get elected mayor of the political threads or something?  I haven't been around for a while, so maybe things have changed...

My thinking is rather then making attacks on other posters, if only you instead went back to engaging in the fine art of political repartee.  And let the results do the fighting for you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Guess I was just trying to point out, that there are very few outlets covering Washington political news that are worth their salt... that don't use "off the record" sources.


I'm not questioning convenience.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm not questioning convenience.


Hmmm. 
Not sure I agree convenience is the right word?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Did you get elected mayor of the political threads or something?  I haven't been around for a while, so maybe things have changed...
> 
> My thinking is rather then making attacks on other posters, if only you instead went back to engaging in the fine art of political repartee.  And let the results do the fighting for you.


Not an attack td, just an observation.
Facts are facts...magoo is priggish to the core & Trump is a bombastic buffoon...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


And? The incident was well documented. Are you, like your support for Trump truly started, trying some revisionist history?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? The incident was well documented. Are you, like your support for Trump truly started, trying some revisionist history?


Quack!


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Anyone have a guess as to why Trump seems so intent on getting into Russia's good graces?  
My take is having just gotten Stanford booted in a primary, and on the "success" of his historic summit with Kim, Trump thought now was in position to push to get the sanctions on Russia lifted.  Obviously he misjudged.   But it does make you wonder- what Trumps motivation is?  



> *Trump Has Trapped Himself Into Cracking Down on Russia*
> https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2018/07/trump-helsinki/565532/
> 
> After the summit comes the backlash, and after the backlash comes the climbdown. If Trump intended for his meeting with Vladimir Putin to set Russia and the United States on a course to a warmer relationship—something the U.S. president has repeatedly said he wants—his performance has achieved just the opposite. In his eagerness to pursue better relations with Putin—for example, by casting doubt on his own intelligence community’s conclusion that Russia interfered in the United States election to help Trump win—he has given more ammunition to those in government who seek to constrain him. Trump’s deferential behavior to Putin in Helsinki has undermined the president’s own desire to “reset” the Russia relationship, likely ensuring just the opposite: a more hawkish approach to Russia from his own government.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Anyone have a guess as to why Trump seems so intent on getting into Russia's good graces?
> My take is having just gotten Stanford booted in a primary, and on the "success" of his historic summit with Kim, Trump thought now was in position to push to get the sanctions on Russia lifted.  Obviously he misjudged.   But it does make you wonder- what Trumps motivation is?


Isn't telling Merkel to quit buying oil from the Russians or US troops killing 200 Russian soldiers isn't enough?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not an attack td, just an observation.
> Facts are facts...magoo is priggish to the core & Trump is a bombastic buffoon...


Well we at least partially agree.  
Bet it feel good to finally be able to say Trumps a buffoon?  I could see the anger building inside you...


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Anyone have a guess as to why Trump seems so intent on getting into Russia's good graces?
> My take is having just gotten Stanford booted in a primary, and on the "success" of his historic summit with Kim, Trump thought now was in position to push to get the sanctions on Russia lifted.  Obviously he misjudged.   But it does make you wonder- what Trumps motivation is?


Treason for personal financial gain.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Isn't telling Merkel to quit buying oil from the Russians or US troops killing 200 Russian soldiers isn't enough?


You mean killing the 200 Russian mercenaries that attempted to over run a US held position? 
Guess my thought is if HRC had been president, you sure as shit know Putin and his cronies wouldn't have tried that stunt.  As to Merkel buying oil, he insults her, starts a trade war with Europe and then says buy American... and you think that good for us?  Really??


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You mean killing the 200 Russian mercenaries that attempted to over run a US held position?
> Guess my thought is if HRC had been president, you sure as shit know Putin and his cronies wouldn't have tried that stunt.  As to Merkel buying oil, he insults her, starts a trade war with Europe and then says buy American... and you think that good for us?  Really??


Trump excels at kindergarten-level politics.  Reading the contributions of his supporters here, it is easy to see why that appeals to them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump excels at kindergarten-level politics.  Reading the contributions of his supporters here, it is easy to see why that appeals to them.


Trump excels at beating lifetime politicians, it's easy to see why US citizens support him.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump excels at beating lifetime politicians, it's easy to see why US citizens support him.


Even the usually-dependably-Republican Rasmussen Reports has his support down to 31%.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump excels at beating lifetime politicians, it's easy to see why US citizens support him.


If you watched DT on stage with Putin and are thinking everything's fine in Trump-utopia...  I'd say you're fooling yourself.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

I'd sure love one of you Trumpkteers... break down the body language on this pic for me:


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'd sure love one of you Trumpkteers... break down the body language on this pic for me:


Add in cartoon thought-bubbles --

P:  Mission accomplished.
T:  I could drop my pants and take a crap right in this chair right now and things wouldn't be any worse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Even the usually-dependably-Republican Rasmussen Reports has his support down to 31%.


Just as long as he fends off the wacko birds long enough to fill the supreme court.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> If you watched DT on stage with Putin and are thinking everything's fine in Trump-utopia...  I'd say you're fooling yourself.


He'll be fine.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)

"I think it's imperative that he understand that he's misjudging Putin. I don't think he was prepared as well as he should have been."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Even the usually-dependably-Republican Rasmussen Reports has his support down to 31%.


You smart people still relying on polls? Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hmmm.
> Not sure I agree convenience is the right word?


Shocking


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Even the usually-dependably-Republican Rasmussen Reports has his support down to 31%.


Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Treason for personal financial gain.


You mean because he enjoyed so little financial gain before he allegedly committed Treason.  Lol!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Treason for personal financial gain.


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Coocoo.


You guys on here are all that's left. All those with a smidgen of self-respect have jumped off the train. All that is left is you virulent haters . . . just a footnote in history.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jul 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You guys on here are all that's left. All those with a smidgen of self-respect have jumped off the train. All that is left is you virulent haters . . . just a footnote in history.


You just can't see them because you have them on ignore you puss.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Ricky between you Joe and Multi... you'll be happy to know you're officially the smart one of the group.  I know you worry about that stuff, so I wanted to make sure to congratulate you.  Your love of Trump, plus attrition, has finally taken you to the top.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ricky between you Joe and Multi... you'll be happy to know you're officially the smart one of the group.  I know you worry about that stuff, so I wanted to make sure to congratulate you.  Your love of Trump has finally take you to the top.


Who wouldn't want to be between the 3 of us?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You guys on here are all that's left. All those with a smidgen of self-respect have jumped off the train. All that is left is you virulent haters . . . just a footnote in history.


You're setting yourself up for a rude awakening in November again.
Ive seen you crumble and fall, and its not funny, its sad.
I dont want to see it again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ricky between you Joe and Multi... you'll be happy to know you're officially the smart one of the group.  I know you worry about that stuff, so I wanted to make sure to congratulate you.  Your love of Trump has finally take you to the top.


Thanks.
It would mean more if you were the smart one "of your group", but thanks anyways.
It was extremely thoughtful.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're setting yourself up for a rude awakening in November again.
> Ive seen you crumble and fall, and its not funny, its sad.
> I dont want to see it again.


Who are you kidding?
You are a giver.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks.
> It would mean more if you were the smart one "of your group", but thanks anyways.
> It was extremely thoughtful.


You're welcome.  I'm a giver / taker... 

Now that we've got that settled, guess I'd have to go back to talking about the news.   As long as we just agree to laugh at how crazy Trump is as President, then none of us will get our feelings hurt.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Here's I'll start off the spirit of fun political topics.  Take this pic of Melania giving Putin the stink eye over in Finland.  Am I crazy or is that a you're blackmailing my man dirty look. 



*The internet can't deal with the face Melania Trump pulled after shaking Putin's hand*
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/internet-apos-t-deal-face-094000605.html







Here's another view.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're setting yourself up for a rude awakening in November again.
> Ive seen you crumble and fall, and its not funny, its sad.
> I dont want to see it again.


No kidding.  Pretty Pathetic.  Still.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks.
> It would mean more if you were the smart one "of your group",


Shhhhh!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You're welcome.  I'm a giver / taker...
> 
> Now that we've got that settled, guess I'd have to go back to talking about the news.   As long as we just agree to laugh at how crazy Trump is as President, then none of us will get our feelings hurt.


Oh goody!  The news.  I love watching that vacuum.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You guys on here are all that's left. All those with a smidgen of self-respect have jumped off the train. All that is left is you virulent haters . . . just a footnote in history.


Once again the projecting & confessions of a pin headed, pc, progressive kool aid drinking duck...
Atta boy!


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No kidding.  Pretty Pathetic.  Still.


So how do you see this fall shaping up Bubs?  You think Republican's will hold onto the House and Senate?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So how do you see this fall shaping up Bubs?  You think Republican's will hold onto the House and Senate?


No


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

When Americans were asked their opinion of Vladimir Putin in July of 2014, Republicans hated the guy more than Democrats did. The Russian president’s net favorability (the percentage who view him favorably minus the percentage who view him unfavorably) was -66 among Republicans three summers ago. Now that number is -10.







As you can see, the opinion of Putin among Democrats has gone in the opposite direction, and the same goes for perceptions of Russia by members of America’s dominant political parties.

As Vox points out, with a -10 net favorability among GOP members, the Russian president is far better liked by them than either Hillary Clinton (-77) or Barack Obama (-64).

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/12/republicans-suddenly-love-vladimir-putin.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When Americans were asked their opinion of Vladimir Putin in July of 2014, Republicans hated the guy more than Democrats did. The Russian president’s net favorability (the percentage who view him favorably minus the percentage who view him unfavorably) was -66 among Republicans three summers ago. Now that number is -10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake news


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fake news


Own it, it's the "New You".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When Americans were asked their opinion of Vladimir Putin in July of 2014, Republicans hated the guy more than Democrats did. The Russian president’s net favorability (the percentage who view him favorably minus the percentage who view him unfavorably) was -66 among Republicans three summers ago. Now that number is -10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump says election rigged, Democrats scoff.  Trump wins election, Democrats say election rigged.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Own it, it's the "New You".


The old YOU.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trump says election rigged, Democrats scoff.  Trump wins election, Democrats say election rigged.


Polls say Hillary won. (landslide)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/19/politics/putin-summit-trump-strategy/index.html

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/19/us/politics/trump-putin-browder-mcfaul.html
 . . . and there will be balloons.
https://www.newyorker.com/news/our-columnists/what-would-trumps-military-parade-symbolize


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trump says election rigged, Democrats scoff.  Trump wins election, Democrats say election rigged.


Any examples of Dems saying the election is rigged.  Or is this more of a like a sing-a-long where no one cares about facts, they just sing a long?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Polls say Hillary won. (landslide)


Umm... okay?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Any examples of Dems saying the election is rigged.  Or is this more of a like a sing-a-long where no one cares about facts, they just sing a long?


Apparently


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Polls say Hillary won. (landslide)


Even after 2 years!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2018)

Tell me if you have heard this one,

No big deal, just the Trump administration sending $200 million in military aid to Ukraine
23 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/07/21/no-big-deal-just-the-trump-administration-sending-200-million-in-military-aid-to-ukraine/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjT49LnyrLcAhULKXwKHW0pC3EQqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw2kgTWhLD3wELolI70ZkeuQ


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell me if you have heard this one,
> 
> No big deal, just the Trump administration sending $200 million in military aid to Ukraine
> 23 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/07/21/no-big-deal-just-the-trump-administration-sending-200-million-in-military-aid-to-ukraine/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjT49LnyrLcAhULKXwKHW0pC3EQqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw2kgTWhLD3wELolI70ZkeuQ


I think that's great.  But speaking of support for Europe, what I'd also like from the Trump admin is some sort of clear articulation of how he sees our relationship with our traditional ally and trade partner Europe?

I'm just confused.  First Trump goes on a European blitzkrieg: talks down about our allies and even the US, talks of the importance of having Russia as an ally... and now you're crowing that he's giving money to protect Ukraine.  Not sure why you're so excited, to me it's like there is no plan.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Apparently


Wow another great conversation about nothing with Bruddah.  Yawnn....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The old YOU.


Apparently you strive for banal.


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many times have I said you're the best?
> You're starting to sound like 5nos.
> No tears, no towel biting, and no sniveling.


*Nope ....I need to work on conveying my point clearer..My Bad.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Wow another great conversation about nothing with Bruddah.  Yawnn....


*Speaking of " Pin Heads "...is this you.....*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think that's great.  But speaking of support for Europe, what I'd also like from the Trump admin is some sort of clear articulation of how he sees our relationship with our traditional ally and trade partner Europe?
> 
> I'm just confused.  First Trump goes on a European blitzkrieg: talks down about our allies and even the US, talks of the importance of having Russia as an ally... and now you're crowing that he's giving money to protect Ukraine.  Not sure why you're so excited, to me it's like there is no plan.


Just posting info, do you have something again that?


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2018)

*Vladimir Putin agreed to take his shirt off for Nancy Pelosi only if Chuck Schumer*
*agrees to rub in the oil.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

nononono said:


>


How many of those others were as weak and feeble in the presence of Putin for all the world to see? There is a difference between meeting with Putin and cowering down in front of him like Trump did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many of those others were as weak and feeble in the presence of Putin for all the world to see? There is a difference between meeting with Putin and cowering down in front of him like Trump did.


WUT?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WUT?
> View attachment 2974


And? What have your sources told you to think about that photo? What is the context there?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? What have your sources told you to think about that photo? What is the context there?


I dont want to get myself in trouble now, but after the election I can be your evr luv'n man boi.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many of those others were as weak and feeble in the presence of Putin for all the world to see? There is a difference between meeting with Putin and cowering down in front of him like Trump did.


Its too late for you.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont want to get myself in trouble now, but after the election I can be your evr luv'n man boi.


And how did that work out?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2018)

espola said:


> And how did that work out?


Putin took Crimea and didnt even give Barry a reach around.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Putin took Crimea and didnt even give Barry a reach around.


Trump wants to lift the sanctions imposed on Russia, a huge thorn in Putin's side. You agree with doing so?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? What have your sources told you to think about that photo? What is the context there?


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Putin took Crimea and didnt even give Barry a reach around.


So to continue your interestingly mixed metaphor, Obama's imposition of sanctions within weeks were due to sexual frustration?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Wow another great conversation about nothing with Bruddah.  Yawnn....


Lol!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


And what is it you read into that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And what is it you read into that?


Dummy


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2018)

espola said:


> So to continue your interestingly mixed metaphor, Obama's imposition of sanctions within weeks were due to sexual frustration?


Fake News.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently you strive for banal.


Irony alert.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think that's great.  But speaking of support for Europe, what I'd also like from the Trump admin is some sort of clear articulation of how he sees our relationship with our traditional ally and trade partner Europe?


"Some sort of clear articulation"?  Perhaps you should clearly articulate what it is you really know about Europe as a trade partner and ally.  And then clearly articulate what you see as proper trade and ally  policy.  Ready, go!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think that's great.  But speaking of support for Europe, what I'd also like from the Trump admin is some sort of clear articulation of how he sees our relationship with our traditional ally and trade partner Europe?
> 
> I'm just confused.  First Trump goes on a European blitzkrieg: talks down about our allies and even the US, talks of the importance of having Russia as an ally... and now you're crowing that he's giving money to protect Ukraine.  Not sure why you're so excited, *to me it's like there is no plan.*


Shocking!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Wow another great conversation about nothing with Bruddah.  Yawnn....


You didn't like the response?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump wants to lift the sanctions imposed on Russia, a huge thorn in Putin's side. You agree with doing so?


Ahhhh your Trade prowess.  Please aticulate.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> "Some sort of clear articulation"?  Perhaps you should clearly articulate what it is you really know about Europe as a trade partner and ally.  And then clearly articulate what you see as proper trade and ally  policy.  Ready, go!!



Here you go.  The figures are in millions of dollars...
https://www.census.gov/foreign-trade/balance/c0003.html


----------



## tenacious (Jul 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shocking!!



Yes I do find it shocking that the President seems to be making contradictory policy, instead of having a plan that avoids all the wasted effort.
No I don't find it shocking that a good old "tell me how to think" conservative like you has zero problem with that...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You didn't like the response?


Doesn't really have so much to do with like or not like.  It was just empty...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ahhhh your Trade prowess.  Please aticulate.


Are you really that dense or are you just trying to impress your little classmates? Like your hero Trump you are conflating separate issues . . . or are you deliberately confused?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dummy


So nothing? You can't explain what it is you glean from the quick sound bite that has you upset? All presidents try to have a dialog and get along with all foreign powers if possible, they just don't whimper like Trump does.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Doesn't really have so much to do with like or not like.  It was just empty...


As the Trump crowds latest hero Johnny Rotten once sang, "Pretty Vacant".


----------



## tenacious (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So nothing? You can't explain what it is you glean from the quick sound bite that has you upset? All presidents try to have a dialog and get along with all foreign powers if possible, they just don't whimper like Trump does.


I was thinking the same Bruddah.  Trump is plainly mucking it up for us on the world stage.  Especially given last weeks debacle in Europe, that seems a fair question to ask.

Any thoughts as to what he should do to steady the ship or what changes need to be made to help the Republican brand win in the upcoming elections?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As the Trump crowds latest hero Johnny Rotten once sang, "Pretty Vacant".


No video link?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> No video link?


"You ever feel like you've been cheated?"


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? What have your sources told you to think about that photo? What is the context there?


Barry is negotiating a rendezvous at his favorite Bath House on Chicago's east side.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> Barry is negotiating a rendezvous at his favorite Bath House on Chicago's east side.....


Who cares? Trump turns to jello in Putin's presence or even when the topic comes up, any ideas why?


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who cares? Trump turns to jello in Putin's presence or even when the topic comes up, any ideas why?



You jumping between two time strings, because MY President in my time string is 
controlling the actions of Russia's  so-called President....
You must be in your miserable Democratic time string .......Again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Your reputation is far and wide.......just be safe Rodent, we won't judge.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes I do find it shocking that the President seems to be making contradictory policy, instead of having a plan that avoids all the wasted effort.
> No I don't find it shocking that a good old "tell me how to think" conservative like you has zero problem with that...


I'm telling you how to think?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Doesn't really have so much to do with like or not like.  It was just empty...


You mean because you thought you posted something that deserved more than "nothing"?


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

*Mr T and Thinking are not symbiotic.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you really that dense or are you just trying to impress your little classmates? Like your hero Trump you are conflating separate issues . . . or are you deliberately confused?


So nothing to articulate then?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 25, 2018)

So just when you didn't think it could get weirder.  Here's a bit from the Beast. 



> *Pro-Confederate Birther Introduced Maria Butina’s Handler to NRA Chief*
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/pro-confederate-birther-introduced-maria-butinas-handler-to-nra-chief?ref=home
> 
> The first American to introduce two of the major players at the heart of a shocking Russian spy scandal has such deep ties to Moscow that he has doubted Barack Obama’s American citizenship in the course of demonstrating his affinity for Vladimir Putin.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because you thought you posted something that deserved more than "nothing"?


Bubs... if I've ever find myself a pedestal like yours, where the view is so good I can look down on all "them people", I hope I'd be a little less judgemental and uppity then you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Bubs... if I've ever find myself a pedestal like yours, where the view is so good I can look down on all "them people", I hope I'd be a little less judgemental and uppity then you.


Self-positioned I might add.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Bubs... if I've ever find myself a pedestal like yours, where the view is so good I can look down on all "them people", I hope I'd be a little less judgemental and uppity then you.


You're avoiding the question.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Self-positioned I might add.


I am in the position you've assigned to me given my responses.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I am in the position you've assigned to me given my responses.


So self-serving blowhard it is . . . no wonder you people like Trump so much, you have so much in common (except the inherited millions part and got bailed out first by daddy and now Russian interests controlled by Putin).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're avoiding the question.


Those who can, do.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So self-serving blowhard it is . . . no wonder you people like Trump so much, you have so much in common (except the inherited millions part and got bailed out first by daddy and now Russian interests controlled by Putin).


Speaking of being bailed out - I was surprised to learn from the Cohen tapes in the news recently that t, despite being a self-made billionaire, did not have the cash he needed to deal with his mistress problems just waiting in the back of his desk drawer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're avoiding the question.


Do you really think the tactic of spinning the question back to avoid answering a question is a reasonable way of discussion?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you really think the tactic of spinning the question back to avoid answering a question is a reasonable way of discussion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you really think the tactic of spinning the question back to avoid answering a question is a reasonable way of discussion?


Are you kidding me right now?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

First the dismantling of the State Department and now no one in charge of cyber security? Seems someone wants to weaken our defenses and mute diplomacy . . .

Amid mounting warnings about another Russian cyberattack on the 2018 midterm elections, President Trump’s former homeland security adviser said a recent staff shakeup ordered by national security adviser John Bolton has left the White House with nobody in charge of U.S. cyber policy and raised concerns about “who is minding the store.”


https://www.yahoo.com/news/former-trump-official-no-one-minding-store-white-house-cyberthreats-090017630.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Vladimir Putin tried to help Donald Trump win the presidency. As president, Trump is helping Putin achieve a top strategic goal.

And the question is: Why?

Republican Sen. Jeff Flake of Arizona flatly rejected Trump's idea, which Republican Gov. John Kasich of Ohio said "does not protect or defend the national security interests of the United States or our allies." Others cast Trump's unusual battles with historic friends while reaching out to an existential historic enemy as part of a corrupt bargain that put him in the White House in the first place.

"This transatlantic rift is a gift to Russia that amply repays Vladimir Putin's investment in helping the Trump campaign," wrote the conservative foreign policy expert Max Boot.

Former aides to President Barack Obama spoke out just as bluntly.

"If Putin were giving Trump instructions, it's hard to imagine how he could do more damage to America's alliance and global leadership than Trump has already done," ex-national security advisor Susan Rice said on Twitter.

"He doesn't even try not to seem like the Manchurian candidate," tweeted Samantha Power, Obama's former ambassador to the United Nations.

"Trump picks fights with our allies and bends over backward to appease Putin," noted former U.S. Ambassador to Russia Michael McFaul. "Why?"

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/08/trump-is-helping-putin-with-a-key-goal-when-he-spurns-us-allies.html


----------



## tenacious (Jul 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're avoiding the question.


Here's the thread of back and forth post between me and bubs. 
Good grief... Bruddah your a waste of time.  Please don't bother replying to my posts if this is the best you can do son.  



tenacious said:


> Any examples of Dems saying the election is rigged.  Or is this more of a like a sing-a-long where no one cares about facts, they just sing a long?





Bruddah IZ said:


> Apparently





tenacious said:


> Wow another great conversation about nothing with Bruddah.  Yawnn....





Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!!





Bruddah IZ said:


> You didn't like the response?





tenacious said:


> Doesn't really have so much to do with like or not like.  It was just empty...





Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because you thought you posted something that deserved more than "nothing"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So self-serving blowhard it is . . . no wonder you people like Trump so much, you have so much in common (except the inherited millions part and got bailed out first by daddy and now Russian interests controlled by Putin).


Youʻre babbling.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Speaking of being bailed out - I was surprised to learn from the Cohen tapes in the news recently that t, despite being a self-made billionaire, did not have the cash he needed to deal with his mistress problems just waiting in the back of his desk drawer.


Collusion anyone?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you really think the tactic of spinning the question back to avoid answering a question is a reasonable way of discussion?


Lol!  Is it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Here's the thread of back and forth post between me and bubs.
> Good grief... Bruddah your a waste of time.  Please don't bother replying to my posts if this is the best you can do son.


On the contrary.  Read your first post again and tell me how it is unlike the hundreds of other post that express the same idea with different words.  Tell me how smart you are again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> On the contrary.  Read your first post again and tell me how it is unlike the hundreds of other post that express the same idea with different words.  Tell me how smart you are again.


You are often seen tripping over yourself in some vain attempt to act like you are ultimately aware, yet often you simply prove otherwise.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are often seen tripping over yourself in some vain attempt to act like you are ultimately aware, yet often you simply prove otherwise.


It's easy for a smart person to pretend to be stupid, but not so easy the other way.   Or, like Chance in Being There, sometimes it just happens by accident.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Vladimir Putin tried to help Donald Trump win the presidency. As president, Trump is helping Putin achieve a top strategic goal.
> 
> And the question is: Why?
> 
> ...


CNBC huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Here's the thread of back and forth post between me and bubs.
> Good grief... Bruddah your a waste of time.  Please don't bother replying to my posts if this is the best you can do son.


Do you really need someone to show you an example of the left saying the election was rigged?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Here's the thread of back and forth post between me and bubs.
> Good grief... Bruddah your a waste of time.  Please don't bother replying to my posts if this is the best you can do son.


Former Clinton campaign aide says rigged election claim is "overstating" things - ...
https://www.cbsnews.com › news
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/former-clinton-campaign-aide-says-rigged-election-claims-is-overstating-things/&ved=2ahUKEwjCrdTjgLvcAhVGQq0KHRVOBAM4ChAWMAh6BAgIEAE&usg=AOvVaw2-11OKwBOrePbUMGpO6Lk-


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

Secretary of State Mike Pompeo declared Wednesday that the U.S. will never recognize Russia’s annexation of Crimea.
Pompeo made the Trump administration’s position clear in a written statement and remarks prepared for delivery before the Senate Foreign Relations Committee.  

“I want to assure this Committee that the United States does not, and will not, recognize the Kremlin’s purported annexation of Crimea,” he plans to testify Wednesday afternoon before the committee. “We stand together with allies, partners, and the international community in our commitment to Ukraine and its territorial integrity. There will be no relief of Crimea-related sanctions until Russia returns control of the Crimean peninsula to Ukraine.”

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/pompeo-says-us-wont-recognize-russias-crimea-annexation/ar-BBL3eSQ?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Secretary of State Mike Pompeo declared Wednesday that the U.S. will never recognize Russia’s annexation of Crimea.
> Pompeo made the Trump administration’s position clear in a written statement and remarks prepared for delivery before the Senate Foreign Relations Committee.
> 
> “I want to assure this Committee that the United States does not, and will not, recognize the Kremlin’s purported annexation of Crimea,” he plans to testify Wednesday afternoon before the committee. “We stand together with allies, partners, and the international community in our commitment to Ukraine and its territorial integrity. There will be no relief of Crimea-related sanctions until Russia returns control of the Crimean peninsula to Ukraine.”
> ...


Gee -- someone should have done that before.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are often seen tripping over yourself in some vain attempt to act like you are ultimately aware, yet often you simply prove otherwise.


Prove it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you kidding me right now?


It's just his way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> It's easy for a smart person to pretend to be stupid, but not so easy the other way.   Or, like Chance in Being There, sometimes it just happens by accident.


Well said.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Gee -- someone should have done that before.


They would have but it's obvious Putin "has something" on Trump......


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2018)

*Putin ain't got nuttin on Trump....*
*Putin has a whole lot on HRC, BHO and others...Inc the " Mule " face......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

What a fucking weasel.

 

Republicans file impeachment articles against Rosenstein – here’s why they did it
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/07/25/republicans-file-impeachment-articles-against-rosenstein-heres-why-they-did-it/amp&ved=0ahUKEwi38Z-tzrzcAhVDI6wKHXlBC50QqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw0r1poCDSRtjM6DTPvAByyI&ampcf=1


----------



## aff-leet (Jul 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a fucking weasel.
> 
> View attachment 2987
> 
> ...


I agree Joe.  How could anyone think that Trumps loves Russia?  It's not like Trump went back on stage with Putin and talked down about America to the European press again.  The loony left is just still mad Trump won.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2018)

aff-leet said:


> I agree Joe.  How could anyone think that Trumps loves Russia?  It's not like Trump went back on stage with Putin and talked down about America to the European press again.  The loony left is just still mad Trump won.


......Democrats say election rigged.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Putin ain't got nuttin on Trump....*
> *Putin has a whole lot on HRC, BHO and others...Inc the " Mule " face......*


The far left wackos are convinced Putin must have something on Trump...
Those same wackos were convinced Trump would NEVER win...
They are a funny lot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

aff-leet said:


> I agree Joe.  How could anyone think that Trumps loves Russia?  It's not like Trump went back on stage with Putin and talked down about America to the European press again.  The loony left is just still mad Trump won.


I agree with you about rosenstein being a weasel, Mr. Leet.
I dont agree with the impeachment, however.
He should be held in contempt of congress.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The far left wackos are convinced Putin must have something on Trump...
> Those same wackos were convinced Trump would NEVER win...
> They are a funny lot.


Its not hard to figure those people out.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The far left wackos are convinced Putin must have something on Trump...
> Those same wackos were convinced Trump would NEVER win...
> They are a funny lot.


Personally I'd be happy just seeing Trumps tax records for the last couple decades.  Through the bankruptcy's and the bailouts.  That would calm me down. 

But the of course Trump won't even agree to meet with Muller, so somehow I see my getting my request of getting a peek at the paper trail going unanswered.  And the concerns that something is being hidden from voters will continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Personally I'd be happy just seeing Trumps tax records for the last couple decades.  Through the bankruptcy's and the bailouts.  That would calm me down.
> 
> .


No it wouldnt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The far left wackos are convinced Putin must have something on Trump...
> Those same wackos were convinced Trump would NEVER win...
> They are a funny lot.


What is your theory behind the fact that Trump has made disparaging marks about anyone and everyone he knows, including Xi, Kim, Assad, Merkel, Macron, Trudeau, etc. etc., except Putin?
Why will Trump not, once and for all, except our intelligence findings on Russia's cyber attack on our country?
Why was Trump so reticent to implement the sanctions our Congress ordered against Russia? 
Why did Trump need to have a two hour one on one meeting with Putin without anyone there to take notes?


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is your theory behind the fact that Trump has made disparaging marks about anyone and everyone he knows, including Xi, Kim, Assad, Merkel, Macron, Trudeau, etc. etc., except Putin?
> Why will Trump not, once and for all, except our intelligence findings on Russia's cyber attack on our country?
> Why was Trump so reticent to implement the sanctions our Congress ordered against Russia?
> Why did Trump need to have a two hour one on one meeting with Putin without anyone there to take notes?


Why would you think the wingnuts would care?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Personally I'd be happy just seeing Trumps tax records for the last couple decades.  Through the bankruptcy's and the bailouts.  That would calm me down.
> 
> But the of course Trump won't even agree to meet with Muller, so somehow I see my getting my request of getting a peek at the paper trail going unanswered.  And the concerns that something is being hidden from voters will continue.


Yeah, some folks felt the same about Obama and his college transcripts....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree with you about rosenstein being a weasel, Mr. Leet.
> I dont agree with the impeachment, however.
> He should be held in contempt of congress.


What has Rosenstein done to be considered a weasel in your eyes?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is your theory behind the fact that Trump has made disparaging marks about anyone and everyone he knows, including Xi, Kim, Assad, Merkel, Macron, Trudeau, etc. etc., except Putin?
> Why will Trump not, once and for all, except our intelligence findings on Russia's cyber attack on our country?
> Why was Trump so reticent to implement the sanctions our Congress ordered against Russia?
> Why did Trump need to have a two hour one on one meeting with Putin without anyone there to take notes?


Why are the russians under your bed?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What has Rosenstein done to be considered a weasel in your eyes?


He wont give congress the material they requested last year.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah, some folks felt the same about Obama and his college transcripts....


Why? Because they were told to feel that way? Trump got shitty grades, Bush wasn't a Rhodes Scholar, why pick on Obama? Tax returns are bit more important as far as knowing who are president is in debt to, but you don't "give a shit" when it comes to this particular president.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 2988


You taking selfies again?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why? Because they were told to feel that way? Trump got shitty grades, Bush wasn't a Rhodes Scholar, why pick on Obama? Tax returns are bit more important as far as knowing who are president is in debt to, but you don't "give a shit" when it comes to this particular president.


I dont care about his tax returns.
How his policies affect mine are front and center.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You taking selfies again?


You're welcome.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He wont give congress the material they requested last year.


You mean evidence in an ongoing investigation? It's called the rule of law and we are a nation of laws, or has Trump suspended that until he is out of office?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean evidence in an ongoing investigation? It's called the rule of law and we are a nation of laws, or has Trump suspended that until he is out of office?


ignoramus.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No it wouldnt.


Funny how easily you dismiss all doubts about the world's highest paid golfers finances... 

Personally I believe in accountability. 
And for me, it both seems reasonable to ask that a sitting President show that he hasn't profited /profiting from his position, and is also a resounding response to allegations of corruption/conspiracy/Trump Tower Loan irregularities/etc to release his tax records.  If he isn't personally profiting from his politics then I don't see how there could have been a crime committed.  Regardless of how happy that makes anyone of any political stripe.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is your theory behind the fact that Trump has made disparaging marks about anyone and everyone he knows, including Xi, Kim, Assad, Merkel, Macron, Trudeau, etc. etc., except Putin?
> Why will Trump not, once and for all, except our intelligence findings on Russia's cyber attack on our country?
> Why was Trump so reticent to implement the sanctions our Congress ordered against Russia?
> Why did Trump need to have a two hour one on one meeting with Putin without anyone there to take notes?


Trump is a big mouthed buffoon and as big a narcissist as anyone who ever held the office...
Does Trump speak Russian? Somebody was their to translate...

FYI...
March 15, 2018 
WASHINGTON — The Trump administration imposed sanctions on a series of Russian organizations and individuals on Thursday in retaliation for interference in the 2016 presidential election and other “malicious cyberattacks,” its most significant action against Moscow since President Trump took office.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/15/us/politics/trump-russia-sanctions.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Funny how easily you dismiss all doubts about the world's highest paid golfers finances...
> 
> Personally I believe in accountability.


No you dont.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont care about his tax returns.
> How his policies affect mine are front and center.


You don't care if his actions are being dictated by a deep debt to Russian interests (aka Putin)?
Democracy or our "Republic" if you will is a fragile thing, the truth will eventually come out if we stay a free nation.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't care if his actions are being dictated by a deep debt to Russian interests (aka Putin)?
> Democracy or our "Republic" if you will is a fragile thing, the truth will eventually come out if we stay a free nation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump is a big mouthed buffoon and as big a narcissist as anyone who ever held the office...
> Does Trump speak Russian? Somebody was their to translate...
> 
> FYI...
> ...


Why did it take so long? . . . everyone can see there is American policy and what Trump wants to see happen, thank God for the adults in government.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Your cat looks pissed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why? Because they were told to feel that way? Trump got shitty grades, Bush wasn't a Rhodes Scholar, why pick on Obama? Tax returns are bit more important as far as knowing who are president is in debt to, but you don't "give a shit" when it comes to this particular president.


I don't give a shit about Clintons, Bushes, Obamas or Trumps transcripts or taxes...never did. Don't now.
So fuck off . How's that for giving a shit you ignorant dick wad


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why did it take so long? . . . everyone can see there is American policy and what Trump wants to see happen, thank God for the adults in government.


I don't know why it took "so long".
I don't know why you post shit as fact when it's not fact, just shit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Funny how you can't tell why you say the things you do, "It's just cuz!" . . . just cuz you've been programmed to repeat and believe what you are told to, no questions asked.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you can't tell why you say the things you do, "It's just cuz!" . . . just cuz you've been programmed to repeat and believe what you are told to, no questions asked.


A little while back, in a moment of weakness, he disclosed the identity of his twitter master.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't know why it took "so long".
> I don't know why you post shit as fact when it's not fact, just shit.


Like what? Trump is afraid to straight out say Putin attacked us and stick with it.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump is a big mouthed buffoon and as big a narcissist as anyone who ever held the office...
> Does Trump speak Russian? Somebody was their to translate...
> 
> FYI...
> ...


We're past the point where this is going away. 
Moreover ours is a system of checks and balances.  If you're going to avoid talking under oath, hide you're accounting, refuse to put your empire under some sort of "blind-trust" leadership while you're leader of the free world... then there are going to be questions asked.  I'm very interested in how long Trump can continue to avoid answering them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> A little while back, in a moment of weakness, he disclosed the identity of his twitter master.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

aff-leet said:


> I agree Joe.  How could anyone think that Trumps loves Russia?  It's not like Trump went back on stage with Putin and talked down about America to the European press again.  The loony left is just still mad Trump won.


You are just about right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> We're past the point where this is going away.
> Moreover ours is a system of checks and balances.  If you're going to avoid talking under oath, hide you're accounting, refuse to put your empire under some sort of "blind-trust" leadership while you're leader of the free world... then there are going to be questions asked.  I'm very interested in how long Trump can continue to avoid answering them.


We're you upset when the FBI didn't question Clinton under oath or take the dnc's server they say was hacked?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah, some folks felt the same about Obama and his college transcripts....


Obama is far too dumb to have gone to college.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We're you upset when the FBI didn't question Clinton under oath or take the dnc's server they say was hacked?


grammarly.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> A little while back, in a moment of weakness, he disclosed the identity of his twitter master.


The plumber is a wacko now . . . at least he plays one on TV. Maybe the plumber is like all the other frustrated wannabe Hollywood types circling around Trump? Lashing out cuz they were never recognized for their talent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why? Because they were told to feel that way? Trump got shitty grades, Bush wasn't a Rhodes Scholar, why pick on Obama? Tax returns are bit more important as far as knowing who are president is in debt to, but you don't "give a shit" when it comes to this particular president.


I don't give a shit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The far left wackos are convinced Putin must have something on Trump...
> Those same wackos were convinced Trump would NEVER win...
> They are a funny lot.


Smart as hell too!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Personally I'd be happy just seeing Trumps tax records for the last couple decades.  Through the bankruptcy's and the bailouts.  That would calm me down.
> 
> But the of course Trump won't even agree to meet with Muller, so somehow I see my getting my request of getting a peek at the paper trail going unanswered.  And the concerns that something is being hidden from voters will continue.


ohhhh the collusion


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is your theory behind the fact that Trump has made disparaging marks about anyone and everyone he knows, including Xi, Kim, Assad, Merkel, Macron, Trudeau, etc. etc., except Putin?


Theory?? Lol!!  They don't have an ignore button.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why will Trump not, once and for all, except our intelligence findings on Russia's cyber attack on our country?


The COSTCO cherries are so delicious that we've been buying a bucket a week.  How about you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why was Trump so reticent to implement the sanctions our Congress ordered against Russia?


Because it would hurt his popularity?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why did Trump need to have a two hour one on one meeting with Putin without anyone there to take notes?


A tarmac meeting would have been better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Why would you think the wingnuts would care?


Bill Maher says you people don't like to think.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Your new hat hides your hair.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> We're past the point where this is going away.
> Moreover ours is a system of checks and balances.  If you're going to avoid talking under oath, hide you're accounting, refuse to put your empire under some sort of "blind-trust" leadership while you're leader of the free world... then there are going to be questions asked.  I'm very interested in how long Trump can continue to avoid answering them.


Of course we are...let's investigate collussion, if none is found, let's look elsewhere.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber is a wacko now . . . at least he plays one on TV. Maybe the plumber is like all the other frustrated wannabe Hollywood types circling around Trump? Lashing out cuz they were never recognized for their talent.


Duck shit...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like what? Trump is afraid to straight out say Putin attacked us and stick with it.


Perhaps he's just being political...
Obama knew about the cyber attacks and said nothing for months and months...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber is a wacko now . . . at least he plays one on TV. Maybe the plumber is like all the other frustrated wannabe Hollywood types circling around Trump? Lashing out cuz they were never recognized for their talent.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Of course we are...let's investigate collussion, if none is found, let's look elsewhere.


Well investigate collision, and his economic ties to Russian Oligarchs.  I forget what the exact facts and verbiage that the Congress used when they charged Muller with to look into Russian money getting spent to influence in the US Government.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps he's just being political...
> Obama knew about the cyber attacks and said nothing for months and months...


I also think when asked about it, Obama called it one of his biggest mistakes was not taking the threat seriously enough...


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps he's just being political...
> Obama knew about the cyber attacks and said nothing for months and months...


And you know that because he didn't call you?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well investigate collision, and his economic ties to Russian Oligarchs.  I forget what the exact facts and verbiage that the Congress used when they charged Muller with to look into Russian money getting spent to influence in the US Government.


I see I got hit with the "optimistic" tag...
Not really optimistic so much as I just telling you what has already been decided.  And Trump is calling for the goal posts to be changed now that his inner circle is getting looked kinda makes me chuckle though.  Can't wait to see the tweets leading up to when he finally heads over to Capital Hill and has to testify under oath.  He's going to break twitter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Of course we are...let's investigate collussion, if none is found, let's look elsewhere.


But tenacious wants a new conversation about the same issues.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> And you know that because he didn't call you?


No. Why would he call me Magoo? 
I was simply speculating, you know,  much like you and your boy rat do most days...
You know something different? Share it. Otherwise have another cold one and take your meds.
I understand it's National Chili Dog Day...hike on over to Pinks and indulge.
Enjoy now you hear?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But tenacious wants a new conversation about the same issues.


It's groundhogs day for some, everyday....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I see I got hit with the "optimistic" tag...
> Not really optimistic so much as I just telling you what has already been decided.  And Trump is calling for the goal posts to be changed now that his inner circle is getting looked kinda makes me chuckle though.  Can't wait to see the tweets leading up to when he finally heads over to Capital Hill and has to testify under oath.  He's going to break twitter.


Mueller should do it and end this sideshow....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I also think when asked about it, Obama called it one of his biggest mistakes was not taking the threat seriously enough...


Oh...well that makes all the difference in the world & explains everything.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well investigate collision, and his economic ties to Russian Oligarchs.  I forget what the exact facts and verbiage that the Congress used when they charged Muller with to look into Russian money getting spent to influence in the US Government.


Mueller was given carte blanche.
Not by congress, by Rod Rosenstein....go where you wanna go, do what you wanna do, against anyone you want to.

https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-release/file/967231/download


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I also think when asked about it, Obama called it one of his biggest mistakes was not taking the threat seriously enough...


You think?
Really, that is not how you work.
Come on now, either he said it or he didn't, I don't think he would ever admit that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Mueller was given carte blanche.
> Not by congress, by Rod Rosenstein....go where you wanna go, do what you wanna do, against anyone you want to.
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-release/file/967231/download


You don't like laws?


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree with you about rosenstein being a weasel, Mr. Leet.
> I dont agree with the impeachment, however.
> He should be held in contempt of congress.



*I say Fire the no good product of an affair between Gomer Pyle and Goober....*
*The top of his head even has a taper ......*


*




*


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't like laws?



Do you know any Laws......


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

The Moscow lawyer said to have promised Donald Trump's presidential campaign dirt on his Democratic opponent worked more closely with senior Russian government officials than she previously let on, according to documents reviewed by The Associated Press.

Scores of emails, transcripts and legal documents paint a portrait of Natalia Veselnitskaya as a well-connected attorney who served as a ghostwriter for top Russian government lawyers and received assistance from senior Interior Ministry personnel in a case involving a key client.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/world/0438e5f8-911e-11e8-a88d-dc8606b09324/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

So Trump knew all along about the secret Trump Tower meeting with the Russians. Say it ain't so! The Donald lied? CUE THE APOLOGISTS!


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So Trump knew all along about the secret Trump Tower meeting with the Russians. Say it ain't so! The Donald lied? CUE THE APOLOGISTS!


Is there a prize for the last to say "NO COLLUSION"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Is there a prize for the last to say "NO COLLUSION"?


Trump is quite the telegrapher in chief.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Moscow lawyer said to have promised Donald Trump's presidential campaign dirt on his Democratic opponent worked more closely with senior Russian government officials than she previously let on, according to documents reviewed by The Associated Press.
> 
> Scores of emails, transcripts and legal documents paint a portrait of Natalia Veselnitskaya as a well-connected attorney who served as a ghostwriter for top Russian government lawyers and received assistance from senior Interior Ministry personnel in a case involving a key client.
> 
> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/world/0438e5f8-911e-11e8-a88d-dc8606b09324/


Fake News


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't like laws?


You make shit up as you go along. You're almost pathological.
I


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You make shit up as you go along. You're almost pathological.
> I


So you can't answer the question because you may incriminate yourself? . . . or because you were having trouble following along?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Is there a prize for the last to say "NO COLLUSION"?


Everybody knows there was collusion.  Keep your Egg Beater


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2018)

espola said:


> A little while back, in a moment of weakness, he disclosed the identity of his twitter master.


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like what? Trump is afraid to straight out say Putin attacked us and stick with it.


How many votes did he get in the attack?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> We're past the point where this is going away.
> Moreover ours is a system of checks and balances.  If you're going to avoid talking under oath, hide you're accounting, refuse to put your empire under some sort of "blind-trust" leadership while you're leader of the free world... then there are going to be questions asked.  I'm very interested in how long Trump can continue to avoid answering them.


In the spirit of Shark Weeks, You're going to need a bigger boat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why? Because they were told to feel that way? Trump got shitty grades, Bush wasn't a Rhodes Scholar, why pick on Obama? Tax returns are bit more important as far as knowing who are president is in debt to, but you don't "give a shit" when it comes to this particular president.


Being in debt is not a crime genius.  If it were so, we would be a nation of criminals.

http://www.usdebtclock.org


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You taking selfies again?


I didn't know you had a cat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Funny how easily you dismiss all doubts about the world's highest paid golfers finances...
> 
> Personally I believe in accountability.
> And for me, it both seems reasonable to ask that a sitting President show that he hasn't profited /profiting from his position, and is also a resounding response to allegations of corruption/conspiracy/Trump Tower Loan irregularities/etc to release his tax records.  If he isn't personally profiting from his politics then I don't see how there could have been a crime committed.  Regardless of how happy that makes anyone of any political stripe.


American Politicians profiting from their position?  Who would've thought?!!  How many of them profited prior to becoming a politician?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes did he get in the attack?


YTD


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Being in debt is not a crime genius.  If it were so, we would be a nation of criminals.
> 
> http://www.usdebtclock.org


It is to whom and how that possibly could effect decisions that is important . . . but of course you already knew that, or at least should have.

Tax cuts=  -$1,ooo,ooo,ooo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> YTD


Of course.  Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is to whom and how that possibly could effect decisions that is important . . . but of course you already knew that, or at least should have.
> 
> Tax cuts=  -$1,ooo,ooo,ooo


Link?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you can't answer the question because you may incriminate yourself? . . . or because you were having trouble following along?


Pathological...projecting...parroting... pathetic..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pathological...projecting...parroting... pathetic..


Is that why you can't answer a simple question?


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2018)

*Putin Loves Democrats !*

*The more Lies they tell, the better off he is.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Putin Loves Democrats !*
> 
> *The more Lies they tell, the better off he is.....*


What lies?


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What lies?



*Open your eyes you dumb Rodent.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Open your eyes you dumb Rodent.....*


So you got nothing, or is it even you know your wacko BS is far out there that even you won't post it. Don't be afraid, show us that truly crazy BS you believe. Lil 'joe shows us the edges of his depravity, as now does the plumber. Get off the sidelines (unless you like hanging out with LE listening to him saying he doesn't believe the insane accusations, but that they are out there). Let your freak flag fly!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

Candidate Donald Trump vowed to expose dirt on his political opponents Bill and Hillary Clinton just two days before the controversial 2016 Trump Tower meeting that his former lawyer Michael Cohen insisted Trump knew about.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you got nothing, or is it even you know your wacko BS is far out there that even you won't post it. Don't be afraid, show us that truly crazy BS you believe. Lil 'joe shows us the edges of his depravity, as now does the plumber. Get off the sidelines (unless you like hanging out with LE listening to him saying he doesn't believe the insane accusations, but that they are out there). Let your freak flag fly!


*Ok.......Ok........*

*Here's my " Freak Flag ".....wanna join....!*



*




*


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Candidate Donald Trump vowed to expose *dirt* on his political opponents Bill and Hillary Clinton just two days before the controversial 2016 Trump Tower meeting that his former lawyer Michael Cohen insisted Trump knew about.




*It was all on the Internet already......Now what Beooootch..!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2018)

Whittle Trumpy is getting desperate . . .



President Donald Trump renewed claims Sunday that Special Counsel Robert Mueller has "conflicts of interest" that should bar him from probing Russian interference into the 2016 election, saying the pair had a business relationship.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Whittle Trumpy is getting desperate . . .
> 
> View attachment 3007
> 
> President Donald Trump renewed claims Sunday that Special Counsel Robert Mueller has "conflicts of interest" that should bar him from probing Russian interference into the 2016 election, saying the pair had a business relationship.


What pair?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you got nothing, or is it even you know your wacko BS is far out there that even you won't post it. Don't be afraid, show us that truly crazy BS you believe. Lil 'joe shows us the edges of his depravity, as now does the plumber. Get off the sidelines (unless you like hanging out with LE listening to him saying he doesn't believe the insane accusations, but that they are out there). Let your freak flag fly!


Aren’t you ignoring the timeline that Mueller presented when he indicted 38 Russians.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Ok.......Ok........*
> 
> *Here's my " Freak Flag ".....wanna join....!*
> 
> ...


"When fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in the flag."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Aren’t you ignoring the timeline that Mueller presented when he indicted 38 Russians.


Not sure you have a clue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not sure you have a clue.


Do you ever answer questions?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not sure you have a clue.


Let me know when you're sure.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Let me know when you're sure.


Oh don't worry Bubs... we'll let you know alright.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh don't worry Bubs... we'll let you know alright.


Cool.  I'll let you know when I'm worried.


----------



## Booter (Jul 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Ok.......Ok........*
> 
> *Here's my " Freak Flag ".....wanna join....!*
> 
> ...


A tattered flag that is wrapped around the pole a few times, yes that certainly is emblematic of your half-assed citizenship.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

Booter said:


> A tattered flag that is wrapped around the pole a few times, yes that certainly is emblematic of your half-assed citizenship.


Booty, Booty, Booty,


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Booty, Booty, Booty,


Better burn that flag we all know where those hands have been before . . . even Melania slaps them tiny little hands away.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Better burn that flag we all know where those hands have been before . . . even Melania slaps them tiny little hands away.


Ever had your hands slapped?


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "When fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in the flag."



*No LIAR...it's here and clear as a bell !*

*Here's the Symbol YOU walk behind.*

*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ever had your hands slapped?


okay, that was freakin' funny.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ever had your hands slapped?


*Rodent saves the women the trouble, he likes it like this.....*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ever had your hands slapped?


If I had would that normalize it for you or alleviate Trump's sins?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If I had would that normalize it for you or alleviate Trump's sins?


I think Trump is just trying to fit in with dems, you know, BJFK and BJC?


----------



## Booter (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Booty, Booty, Booty,


They flag is nothing but a prop for Don the Con and you are the world's biggest sucker.  Don the Con should bring back Trump U for imbeciles like yourself.  I could see you in the Platinum plan - for a cool $40K you could learn nothing.  Where's that wall shitstain?


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Booter said:


> They flag is nothing but a prop for Don the Con and you are the world's biggest sucker.  Don the Con should bring back Trump U for imbeciles like yourself.  I could see you in the Platinum plan - for a cool $40K you could learn nothing.  Where's that wall shitstain?


Speaking of the wall - Don the Con has threatened to shut down the government if he doesn't get funding for the wall.  He also promised that Mexico would pay for the wall.  It remains to be seen how he will shut down the Mexican government.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Booter said:


> They flag is nothing but a prop for Don the Con and you are the world's biggest sucker.  Don the Con should bring back Trump U for imbeciles like yourself.  I could see you in the Platinum plan - for a cool $40K you could learn nothing.  Where's that wall shitstain?


If you douchebags keep up this abolish nonsense you just might see the great big beautiful wall sooner than you think.
Dummy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Speaking of the wall - Don the Con has threatened to shut down the government if he doesn't get funding for the wall.  He also promised that Mexico would pay for the wall.  It remains to be seen how he will shut down the Mexican government.


Where does the promise that Mexico would pay for the wall fall when compared to the lie that if you liked your plan, you could keep your plan?
Or the pledge: “I will not sign a plan that adds one dime to our deficits.”


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2018)

*Rodent Rodent Rodent.......there is no " if "*
*it has happened to you.....be a man and admit it.*


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where does the promise that Mexico would pay for the wall fall when compared to the lie that if you liked your plan, you could keep your plan?
> Or the pledge: “I will not sign a plan that adds one dime to our deficits.”


Yeah - whatabout that?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Yeah - whatabout that?


Indeed.
Did you fixate on those lies as you have about a perceived lie, Trump isn't 1/2 way through his first term, concerning who pays for the wall?


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Indeed.
> Did you fixate on those lies as you have about a perceived lie, Trump isn't 1/2 way through his first term, concerning who pays for the wall?


Did you forget what he promised you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Indeed.
> Did you fixate on those lies as you have about a perceived lie, Trump isn't 1/2 way through his first term, concerning who pays for the wall?


A wall from sea to shining sea will never happen, no one wants it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A wall from sea to shining sea will never happen, no one wants it.


That is a load of husker du.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you forget what he promised you?


He promised Hillary wouldn't get to pick the next few justices to the Supreme Court...not to mention all the appellate justices being confirmed...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2018)

A CBS poll released today showed that more Americans than not want illegal alien families either detained or deported all together. But, that same poll shows that 51% of Americans believe that a wall along the United States southern border is a good thing, even if that structure does not span coast to coast.

According to the poll, 32% of Americans believe that “a wall along the U.S. Mexican border” is a “good idea that can probably be completed.” 19% of those polled answered that the wall is a “a good idea that should be tried, even if it cannot be completed.”  48% of the 2063 adults polled said the wall was a “bad idea.”

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/posteverything/wp/2018/06/27/what-do-americans-think-about-the-wall-the-answers-may-surprise-you-only-if-you-read-drudge/?utm_term=.5ba1828aeece


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is a load of husker du.


No one has proposed such a wall....where does he get this crap from...?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No one has proposed such a wall....where does he get this crap from...?


The same place he gets all his information, his dad-e.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)

*Some Republicans approve of Russia's help in elections*





 Rick Newman 1 hour 49 minutes ago 


American intelligence officials say Russia is still trying to interfere with U.S. elections, as the November midterms approach. And Russian dictator Vladimir Putin has said he prefers Donald Trump in the White House.

That’s okay with some Republicans, according to a Yahoo Finance/SurveyMonkey poll of 2,509 Americans conducted July 25-27. In the survey, 11% of people who identify as Republican or lean Republican say it’s “appropriate” for Russia to help Republicans keep control of Congress in the upcoming elections. Another 29% say it’s “not appropriate, but wouldn’t be a big deal” for the Russians to help. So combined, 40% of Republicans either approve of Russian interference, or don’t strongly object to it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Some Republicans approve of Russia's help in elections*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obama knew, why didn't he do something?
At least, he should have told Putin to cut it out, or maybe try and reset our relationship with the ruskies.
After all the cold war is over and the 80's want their foreign policy back.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Some Republicans approve of Russia's help in elections*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monkeys did the poll? Sounds about right.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama knew, why didn't he do something?
> At least, he should have told Putin to cut it out, or maybe try and reset our relationship with the ruskies.
> After all the cold war is over and the 80's want their foreign policy back.


Mueller knew too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mueller knew too.


Cocksuckers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Damn mooches want the US to pay? Trump will probably want to do it, hopefully Congress says nyet!

Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov says the United States and the West could do more to help rebuild war-torn Syria to improve the lives of refugees there.

Speaking to reporters on the sidelines of a summit in Singapore, Lavrov said the U.S. and the EU are only willing to provide "basic humanitarian aid" in Syria, the state news agency reported.

But Lavrov lamented that the U.S. is "is very cautious about reconstructing infrastructure facilities" in Syria. Such an effort is necessary to encourage people to resettle the areas, he said.

Lavrov added that such an approach "will only punish people" living in government-controlled areas and those wanting to return to their homes.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A wall from sea to shining sea will never happen, *no one wants it*.


*Once again, speak for yourself.... Stand on your own two feet.
You don't speak for others.....60 + percent of America who've 
been contacted stand behind the POTUS....
*
*Democrats = LIES and DECEIT *

*Conservatives = TRUTH and HONESTY*


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 214662, member: 1707"






/QUOTE


*Hope you can purchase Cojones at the local store if that's tried,*
*because as of right now you're attempting to play with an empty sack.....*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Damn mooches want the US to pay? Trump will probably want to do it, hopefully Congress says nyet!
> 
> Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov says the United States and the West could do more to help rebuild war-torn Syria to improve the lives of refugees there.
> 
> ...


Russia's economy is smaller then Texas... and now they are going to shape hearts and minds.  Should be interesting.
Although I share your concern that Trump is going find a way to muck it all up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cocksuckers.


Of course they could say that he didn't know.  But that would beg the question, Why didn't he know?  Hound dog that he is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Russia's economy is smaller then Texas... and now they are going to shape hearts and minds.  Should be interesting.
> Although I share your concern that Trump is going find a way to muck it all up.


Sucka


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucka


Oh bubs... the fact that you are so fucking dumb almost makes you more endearing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh bubs... the fact that you are so fucking dumb almost makes you more endearing.


You are getting a little emotional, aren't you?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are getting a little emotional, aren't you?


Emotional?  
I'm just enjoying bubs being bubs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Emotional?
> I'm just enjoying bubs being bubs.


I know you better than you know yourself.


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh bubs... the fact that you are so fucking dumb almost makes you more endearing.



*So yaps the chihuahua with the runs.......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Vitaly Tretyakov, dean of Moscow State University's School of Television, discussing what Russia should do to influence the upcoming US elections --

"Let's turn this into a headache for Trump. If you want us to support you in the elections, do what we say."

https://twitter.com/JuliaDavisNews/status/1027910487554576384


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Love their music, but don't waste money going to their concerts, horrible.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2018)

President Donald Trump may be on vacation right now, but as Stephen Colbert put it, it’s a “working vacation, because he’s still lying.”

According to the _Toronto Star_’s Daniel Dale, Trump told a record 280 lies in July. Over the past week, the president reportedly told a whopping 132 lies, almost five times his average rate. “Wow, that’s impressive,” Colbert said, joking that Trump must be using a “Fib-bit” to make sure he “gets his lies in” each day. That includes the “most glaring lie” of all, that his son Donald Trump Jr. is “wonderful.”

“With his tendency to cheat on facts it is no wonder Trump’s lawyers don’t want the president to sit down for an interview with special counsel Robert Mueller,” Colbert said. “And the folks on Fox News agree.”

After playing a clip in which one Fox pundit asked, “How in the world could he ever cooperate and sit down with Mueller for an interview knowing that if you tell one lie to Bob Mueller he will move to file charges?” Colbert made a suggestion.

“This sounds crazy, but hear me out,” Colbert said. “He could not lie.” But, he added, “his lawyers know that’s not an option.”


Meanwhile, Trump’s lawyer Rudy Giuliani has said that Mueller should only be able to ask the president questions if he “hasn’t made up his mind that Trump is lying.”

“He can ask as long as he doesn't think that Trump is going to lie?” Colbert asked. “That is a legal equivalent of, ‘I’m going to tell you something, but promise you won’t get mad first.’”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Donald Trump may be on vacation right now, but as Stephen Colbert put it, it’s a “working vacation, because he’s still lying.”
> 
> According to the _Toronto Star_’s Daniel Dale, Trump told a record 280 lies in July. Over the past week, the president reportedly told a whopping 132 lies, almost five times his average rate. “Wow, that’s impressive,” Colbert said, joking that Trump must be using a “Fib-bit” to make sure he “gets his lies in” each day. That includes the “most glaring lie” of all, that his son Donald Trump Jr. is “wonderful.”
> 
> ...


I watched some clips of election night last night and it was even funnier that it was in November 2016.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh bubs... the fact that you are so fucking dumb almost makes you more endearing.


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Donald Trump may be on vacation right now, but as Stephen Colbert put it, it’s a “working vacation, because he’s still lying.”
> 
> According to the _Toronto Star_’s Daniel Dale, Trump told a record 280 lies in July. Over the past week, the president reportedly told a whopping 132 lies, almost five times his average rate. “Wow, that’s impressive,” Colbert said, joking that Trump must be using a “Fib-bit” to make sure he “gets his lies in” each day. That includes the “most glaring lie” of all, that his son Donald Trump Jr. is “wonderful.”
> 
> ...


Mueller has t in a spot where if he answered some questions truthfully, he will be admitting to a crime.  If t had a good lawyer, he would jump in with a 5th Amendment claim.  Rudy's not that good.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Vitaly Tretyakov, dean of Moscow State University's School of Television, discussing what Russia should do to influence the upcoming US elections --
> 
> "Let's turn this into a headache for Trump. If you want us to support you in the elections, do what we say."
> 
> https://twitter.com/JuliaDavisNews/status/1027910487554576384


Sucka


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are getting a little emotional, aren't you?


He's just being tenacious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Mueller has t in a spot where if he answered some questions truthfully, he will be admitting to a crime.  If t had a good lawyer, he would jump in with a 5th Amendment claim.  Rudy's not that good.


How many votes did Trump get as a result of collusion again?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Mueller has t in a spot where if he answered some questions truthfully, he will be admitting to a crime.  If t had a good lawyer, he would jump in with a 5th Amendment claim.  Rudy's not that good.


You have made several posts recently in this thread that have little information in them except conjecture, opinion & expertise you lack, exposing delightful features of your priggish personality.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Mueller has t in a spot where if he answered some questions truthfully, he will be admitting to a crime.  If t had a good lawyer, he would jump in with a 5th Amendment claim.  Rudy's not that good.





Lion Eyes said:


> You have made several posts recently in this thread that have little information in them except conjecture, opinion & expertise you lack, exposing delightful features of your priggish personality.


What did I get wrong there?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> What did I get wrong there?


Assuming you are right.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> What did I get wrong there?


Let's start with "Mueller has t in a spot". You on the Mueller team? You have special access to the investigation?
I didn't think so.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let's start with "Mueller has t in a spot". You on the Mueller team? You have special access to the investigation?
> I didn't think so.


You need a better news source.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> You need a better news source.


Like what?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> You need a better news source.


One that addresses collusion and the number of votes attributed to.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> One that addresses collusion and the number of votes attributed to.


Cant wait to see what "real news" sources e-whackjob shares.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Like what?


Start with t's twitter channel.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Start with t's twitter channel.


https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/3be1e492-fd03-4130-964b-b2bb2b17faca


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Start with t's twitter channel.


Got it.
Anything else on your list of "better news" sources?

"Mother Jones"?
"Democracy Now"?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2018)

espola said:


> You need a better news source.


You need to climb down off the pedestal you've placed yourself on...
You ain't that smart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cant wait to see what "real news" sources e-whackjob shares.


Wack_e_doodle


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You need to climb down off the pedestal you've placed yourself on...
> You ain't that smart.


That's what she said.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Got it.
> Anything else on your list of "better news" sources?
> 
> "Mother Jones"?
> "Democracy Now"?


I might have bought a copy of Mother Jones 30 years ago to kill time in an airport.  Is Democracy Now website, TV, or print?

The only time I hear about sources of this ilk is when you or your friends quote them here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> I might have bought a copy of Mother Jones 30 years ago to kill time in an airport.  Is Democracy Now website, TV, or print?
> 
> The only time I hear about sources of this ilk is when you or your friends quote them here.


You're the only person on this forum I've seen post a link to Mother Jones.
It was awhile back, but not thirty years ago.

The "better news sources" you mentioned, what are they?


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're the only person on this forum I've seen post a link to Mother Jones.
> It was awhile back, but not thirty years ago.
> 
> The "better news sources" you mentioned, what are they?


Are you sure?  I don't remember it.  What was it about?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you sure?  I don't remember it.  What was it about?


Im sure.
The news sources.
What are they?


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im sure.
> The news sources.
> What are they?


I have answered that before.  You remember a Mother Jones link I have forgotten, but you don't remember me answering that question?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 12, 2018)

espola said:


> I have answered that before.  You remember a Mother Jones link I have forgotten, but you don't remember me answering that question?


What news sources are the better ones?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Brennan no longer has the need to know what he once had access to know while serving as CIA Dir..  Just that easy folks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Commies are mean little bastards.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Commies are mean little bastards.


Obvi.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you sure?  I don't remember it.  What was it about?





Ricky Fandango said:


> You're the only person on this forum I've seen post a link to Mother Jones.
> It was awhile back, but not thirty years ago.
> 
> The "better news sources" you mentioned, what are they?


Another "E" go to move. The "I don't recall posting that" then it moves to the "prove it" once he is sure that it was back on original or previous version of the Forum. Kinda like his post about Urinals...


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Another "E" go to move. The "I don't recall posting that" then it moves to the "prove it" once he is sure that it was back on original or previous version of the Forum. Kinda like his post about Urinals...


You seem to be fascinated by urinals.  Why is that?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> You seem to be fascinated by urinals.  Why is that?


Oh... deflection is another one of your go to moves.

Keep trying Sunshine, keep trying...


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Oh... deflection is another one of your go to moves.
> 
> Keep trying Sunshine, keep trying...


Deflection from what?  You brought up urinals, I asked about urinals.

And you didn't answer the question.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Deflection from what?  You brought up urinals, I asked about urinals.
> 
> And you didn't answer the question.


Did you find it?


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2018)

QUOTE="espola, post: 216762, member: 3"

Are you sure?  *I've seen you source Mother Jones !*

I don't remember it.  *LIAR !*

What was it about ?

*You've quoted David Corn & Mother Jones many times, often you have*
*cut n pasted David Corn's work which is " Mother Jones....*


/QUOTE



*Spola Henry caught Lying his ass off again........*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Another "E" go to move. The "I don't recall posting that" then it moves to the "prove it" once he is sure that it was back on original or previous version of the Forum. Kinda like his post about Urinals...


Honestly, I don't get back the little bit of life I just wasted reading your posts Multi.  
I know it's hard for you, but do try not to be such an idiot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Honestly, I don't get back the little bit of life I just wasted reading your posts Multi.
> I know it's hard for you, but do try not to be such an idiot.


How do you think your post looks to me?
Be honest.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Not a good day for Manifort or Trump.  I'm no lawyer, but in my experience guys who betray their countries, aren't the sort who go down with the ship if they got a life-vest of information to carry them to safety.  

Inside two weeks and Mani makes a plea.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How do you think your post looks to me?
> Be honest.


Oh right... Ricky the I post in a youth soccer forum all day "guy" is now going to tell us how valuable his time is.  lol


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Honestly, I don't get back the little bit of life I just wasted reading your posts Multi.
> I know it's hard for you, but do try not to be such an idiot.


If I valued your input.. ah forget it. It's not worth it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh right... Ricky the I post in a youth soccer forum all day "guy" is now going to tell us how valuable his time is.  lol


All day?
Please.
I ran 80 feet of gas pipe and was done before noon.
That after feeding the dogs and chickens, watering my veggies, and calling everyone back.
All things you've probably never done.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How do you think your post looks to me?
> Be honest.


At least I think TD can be honest but that might be stretching it a bit. Now E on the other hand, he can't be honest even when he is proven to be wrong.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All day?
> Please.
> I ran 80 feet of gas pipe and was done before noon.
> That after feeding the dogs and chickens, watering my veggies, and calling everyone back.
> All things you've probably never done.


You've got three or four times more posts then me.  Just sayn'


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You've got three or four times more posts then me.  Just sayn'


Im faster and smarter.
Look at the post times.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You've got three or four times more posts then me.  Just sayn'


You mean you don't pony up for the Wi-Fi when your flying coast to coast so you can post on the forum?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not a good day for Manifort or Trump.  I'm no lawyer, but in my experience guys who betray their countries, aren't the sort who go down with the ship if they got a life-vest of information to carry them to safety.
> 
> Inside two weeks and Mani makes a plea.


What's this, not one comment on Manifort.  
Isn't how funny how the Trumpers in here want to talk about everything EXCEPT Trumps strange network of friends with and connections to Russian money.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im faster and smarter.
> Look at the post times.


Yea... your smarter and faster.  Mystery solved!


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What's this, not one comment on Manifort.
> Isn't how funny how the Trumpers in here want to talk about everything EXCEPT Trumps strange network of friends with and connections to Russian money.


Did they find anything to convict President Trump of?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You mean you don't pony up for the Wi-Fi when your flying coast to coast do you can post on the forum?


Hell no I don't pay for wifi on planes.  
It's the only time I don't get any calls or email.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What's this, not one comment on Manifort.
> Isn't how funny how the Trumpers in here want to talk about everything EXCEPT Trumps strange network of friends with and connections to Russian money.


I think you may be slow to the circus.
Nothing about russia today, sherlock.
You're wasting my time.
My fault, out.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Did they find anything to convict President Trump of?


Not sure, he's refused to talk to investigators so far.  But on the other hand... someone else in Trumps inner circle with ties to Russian money and intelligence operatives.  Let me guess... just another coincidence?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hell no I don't pay for wifi on planes.
> It's the only time I don't get any calls or email.


Just wasn't sure if you flew 1st class with all the Hollywood elite types. Glad to hear your a commoner like me.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think you may be slow to the circus.
> Nothing about russia today, sherlock.
> You're wasting my time.
> My fault, out.


And yet you're still here...  
(notice the lack of a question mark)


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not sure, he's refused to talk to investigators so far.  But on the other hand... someone else in Trumps inner circle with ties to Russian money and intelligence operatives.  Let me guess... just another coincidence?


I'll be the first to admit... this is not a good look for the POTUS.  But the precedent had already been set from previpus administrations.  Clinton, Whitewater and Monica. Papa Bush, read my lips no new taxes. Obama, red line, Obamacare, Holder. So now we have Trump. A saint he ain't but still better then what could have been.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I'll be the first to admit... this is not a good look for the POTUS.  But the precedent had already been set from previpus administrations.  Clinton, Whitewater and Monica. Papa Bush, read my lips no new taxes. Obama, red line, Obamacare, Holder. So now we have Trump. A saint he ain't but still better then what could have been.


Yeah... looks like his inner circle might be filled with Russian sympathizers, but what about Hillary and Whitewater.  
Great point.


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Did they find anything to convict President Trump of?


Yes.


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I'll be the first to admit... this is not a good look for the POTUS.  But the precedent had already been set from previpus administrations.  Clinton, Whitewater and Monica. Papa Bush, read my lips no new taxes. Obama, red line, Obamacare, Holder. So now we have Trump. A saint he ain't but still better then what could have been.


grammarly.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yeah... looks like his inner circle might be filled with Russian sympathizers, but what about Hillary and Whitewater.
> Great point.


Just when I thought you were actually reading the post... smh.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Just when I thought you were actually reading the post... smh.


Right... and now we can't talk about the latest Trump scandal as Multi is pouting because I told him argument was stupid.  Honestly I'm getting tired of putting up with the Diva's in here. 
Anyway Senor Grumpy-Pants, I read your post and it was stupid; and I'm going to say it cuz everyone knows it's true.  Maybe up your game a couple clicks and folks will stop thinking of you as the dumb one.


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Right... and now we can't talk about the latest Trump scandal as Multi is pouting because I told him argument was stupid.  Honestly I'm getting tired of putting up with the Diva's in here.
> Anyway Senor Grumpy-Pants, I read your post and it was stupid; and I'm going to say it cuz everyone knows it's true.  Maybe up your game a couple clicks and folks will stop thinking of you as the dumb one.


Too late.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not sure, he's refused to talk to investigators so far.  But on the other hand... someone else in Trumps inner circle with ties to Russian money and intelligence operatives.  Let me guess... just another coincidence?


Yes it’s the collusion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Right... and now we can't talk about the latest Trump scandal as Multi is pouting because I told him argument was stupid.  Honestly I'm getting tired of putting up with the Diva's in here.
> Anyway Senor Grumpy-Pants, I read your post and it was stupid; and I'm going to say it cuz everyone knows it's true.  Maybe up your game a couple clicks and folks will stop thinking of you as the dumb one.


Grammarly.dumb


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Right... and now we can't talk about the latest Trump scandal as Multi is pouting because I told him argument was stupid.  Honestly I'm getting tired of putting up with the Diva's in here.
> Anyway Senor Grumpy-Pants, I read your post and it was stupid; and I'm going to say it cuz everyone knows it's true.  Maybe up your game a couple clicks and folks will stop thinking of you as the dumb one.


Now I remember... your the guy who reads into everything. Doesn't read what is posted like normal people.

Go back and read my post again. Show me where I said we can't discuss President Trump. 

And by everyone I presume you mean you and E.

 Now that's funny!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 21, 2018)

espola said:


> grammarly.com


I'm begining to think that you'll never find it.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh right... Ricky the I post in a youth soccer forum all day "guy" is now going to tell us how valuable his time is.  lol


*Some people can " Multi Task "......*

*You just watch.....*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Now I remember... your the guy who reads into everything. Doesn't read what is posted like normal people.
> 
> Go back and read my post again. Show me where I said we can't discuss President Trump.
> 
> ...


Sorry read about a half a sentence and stopped.  Couldn't be bothered to waste anymore of my time with your posts.   But, have a nice day multi.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Grammarly.dumb


???


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes it’s the collusion.


Collusion?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Collusion?


???


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

Itchy Butt T aka Mr Turd or Tenacious said:


> Sorry read about a half a sentence and stopped.  Couldn't be bothered to *waste* anymore of my time with your posts.   But, have a nice day multi.


*Your intimidated by the TRUTH ....*

*When you mention " Waste "it means " Butt " and your " Butt "*
*itches when the TRUTH is presented to YOU.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Sorry read about a half a sentence and stopped.  Couldn't be bothered to waste anymore of my time with your posts.   But, have a nice day multi.


At least try and be original. On second thought, stay that way. I don't want you to hurt your brain trying to be original...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ???


Careful IZ... TD might try to read something into those ???


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Careful IZ... TD might try to read something into those ???


That was the intent


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ???


Who is talking about collusion?  Besides you...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Who is talking about collusion?  Besides you...


You people abandoning that kick so soon?  Lol!


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people abandoning that kick so soon?  Lol!


Whose this "you people?"  
I wonder, can you even find a post in the last 6 month, from a poster other then yourself, who brings up the topic of collusion?  Lol just seems like this is a topic you made up Bruddah.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Whose this "you people?"
> I wonder, can you even find a post in the last 6 month, from a poster other then yourself, who brings up the topic of collusion?  Lol just seems like this is a topic you made up Bruddah.


You people are entertaining.
Can you balance a ball on your nose?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are entertaining.
> Can you balance a ball on your nose?


Ahh Ricky Breathless... you make me smile too.  Although you were a lot cooler before you fell, hit your head- and come up a nutter.  You've been really whiny ever since then.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh Ricky Breathless... you make me smile too.  Although you were a lot cooler before you fell, hit your head- and come up a nutter.  You've been really whiny ever since then.


I'll take that as a "no".


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take that as a "no".


Sorry?  You seem disapointed.

But in my defense- not being able to balance a ball on your now is better then being whiny.  Like I know we were all whiny and stuff when we were kids.  But Ricky... your a grown man.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well even not being able to balance a ball on your now is better then being whiny.  Like I know we were all whiny and stuff when we were kids.  But Ricky... your a grown man.


Yeah,...
ok.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah,...
> ok.


Sorry Ricky, huffy emoji's is not the best way to show you're not a whiny person.  In fact, you almost seem to be making my case for me now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Sorry Ricky, huffy emoji's is not the best way to show you're not a whiny person.  In fact, you almost seem to be making my case for me now.


Ima giver.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

Are we done?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are we done?


Well I sorta feel like I've made the commitment to getting the last word about a post and a half ago.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well I sorta feel like I've made the commitment to getting the last word about a post and a half ago.


Just allow me to get out of the way.
Its all you...


----------



## tenacious (Aug 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just allow me to get out of the way.
> Its all you...


My friends all call me superman...
You think if I ever ran for office, Jr. would let me use the song?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Whose this "you people?"
> I wonder, can you even find a post in the last 6 month, from a poster other then yourself, who brings up the topic of collusion?  Lol just seems like this is a topic you made up Bruddah.


Laughing at Espola and now you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Whose this "you people?"
> I wonder, can you even find a post in the last 6 month, from a poster other then yourself, who brings up the topic of collusion?  Lol just seems like this is a topic you made up Bruddah.


grammarly.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Laughing at Espola and now you.


And Rat boy... don't forget about him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2018)

He’s ignoring me.  Must be feeling a little fragile again.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He’s ignoring me.  Must be feeling a little fragile again.


And here I thought he was just ignoring me... another case of can't handle the truth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 23, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> And here I thought he was just ignoring me... another case of can't handle the truth.


That’s how the mouse rolls.  He goes to the safe zone to regain his tenacity every now and then.


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh Ricky Breathless... you make me smile too.  Although you were a lot cooler before you fell, hit your head- and come up a nutter.  You've been really whiny ever since then.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 23, 2018)

“I HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH RUSSIA - NO DEALS, NO LOANS, NO NOTHING!”
5:31 AM - Jan 11, 2017 - Donald Trump

“Felix Sater, who was serving as a broker on the nascent Trump Tower Moscow project, sent a series of emails to Trump Organization Chief Counsel Michael Cohen in November 2015, in which he advertised his Kremlin influence and predicted the development would yield political capital for Trump’s campaign.”
*August 28, 2017 - The Daily Caller*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 23, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> “I HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH RUSSIA - NO DEALS, NO LOANS, NO NOTHING!”
> 5:31 AM - Jan 11, 2017 - Donald Trump
> 
> “Felix Sater, who was serving as a broker on the nascent Trump Tower Moscow project, sent a series of emails to Trump Organization Chief Counsel Michael Cohen in November 2015, in which he advertised his Kremlin influence and predicted the development would yield political capital for Trump’s campaign.”
> *August 28, 2017 - The Daily Caller*


Nothing burger...next jackass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2018)

Thank God (and the Constitution), that Donald can only dream of such things (as of now) . . .

Russian opposition leader Alexei Navalny was detained Saturday outside his home in Moscow ahead of planned nationwide anti-government protest rallies, and his spokeswoman said he was later taken to a hospital with a suspected broken finger.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 25, 2018)

So this next Manafort jury trial is in DC itself.  Have you been to DC for any extended period of time?  It ain’t Kansas, Dorothy.

Meanwhile, Manafort’s co-defendant, a Russian that fled the country to avoid arrest, and he are facing unregistered foreign agency charges, relating to the Trump campaign’s alleged conspiracies to work with Russian nationals in influencing a federal election, et. al.

Objectively, this would seem to fall pretty squarely within the Trump appointed (and Republican controlled Senate’s confirmation) Justice Department’s establishment of a special counsel appointed by the Truimp selected top DOJ official, who happens to have spent his entire adult life in service to his country by leading Marines in war, then serving as a prosecutor and law enforcement officer.

So another set of felony convictions in this separate trial would certainly create even more overtime for WH legal staff in writing for Huckabee Sanders to explain how it has no relationship to Trump or Russian conspiracy to affect our elections.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He’s ignoring me.  Must be feeling a little fragile again.


Unlike some people I don't have a job that pays me to blog on politics.  So it's hard for me to be on here everyday.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So this next Manafort jury trial is in DC itself.  Have you been to DC for any extended period of time?  It ain’t Kansas, Dorothy.
> 
> Meanwhile, Manafort’s co-defendant, a Russian that fled the country to avoid arrest, and he are facing unregistered foreign agency charges, relating to the Trump campaign’s alleged conspiracies to work with Russian nationals in influencing a federal election, et. al.
> 
> ...



This Russia issue is starting to really feel like it's spiraling.  And like all car crashes I find I can't look away...


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 29, 2018)

Stone loves the public attention that he will be the next Mueller indictment.  Yet me thinks Mueller is considerably more intelligent than dear Stone thinks himself to be.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Stone loves the public attention that he will be the next Mueller indictment.  Yet me thinks Mueller is considerably more intelligent than dear Stone thinks himself to be.


Is it just me or is Stone a wannabe, political, Johnny Rotten? . . . or is it more a Malcolm McLaren vibe? Maybe a punk rock Harry Potter . . . he certainly wants attention, kind of a common theme in the Trump White House and immediate orbit (except Stephen Miller, with his disgusting ideas, he knows he needs to lay low).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2018)

Russian intelligence believed it had Donald Trump "over a barrel" during the 2016 presidential campaign.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 31, 2018)

So the left is all up in arms about "Russian" meddling? Really? So why is one of the lefts heroes, Gov Moonbeam, considering this? 

https://www.whittierdailynews.com/2018/08/30/brown-could-sign-law-to-let-non-citizens-serve-on-public-boards-and-commissions-in-california/?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_content=fb-whittierdailynews&utm_campaign=socialflow&utm_medium=social


----------



## tenacious (Sep 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So the left is all up in arms about "Russian" meddling? Really? So why is one of the lefts heroes, Gov Moonbeam, considering this?
> 
> https://www.whittierdailynews.com/2018/08/30/brown-could-sign-law-to-let-non-citizens-serve-on-public-boards-and-commissions-in-california/?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_content=fb-whittierdailynews&utm_campaign=socialflow&utm_medium=social


You know if would be a lot cooler if you posted a little clip of what the article was about.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Russian intelligence believed it had Donald Trump "over a barrel" during the 2016 presidential campaign.


Heard Trumps numbers were down again.  I wonder how much of it is the Russia investigation uncovering so much rot in the Trumps inner circle...

I have two thoughts.  The first is that if Trump has committed a crime it's time to go out and admit the error and move on.  If all we're talking about is coordinating his campaign polling with Russian operatives leaking Hillary emails during the election then maybe people will forgive him?  My second thought is if it's worse then that- I don't see this ending well for him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Heard Trumps numbers were down again.  I wonder how much of it is the Russia investigation uncovering so much rot in the Trumps inner circle...
> 
> I have two thoughts.  The first is that if Trump has committed a crime it's time to go out and admit the error and move on.  If all we're talking about is coordinating his campaign polling with Russian operatives leaking Hillary emails during the election then maybe people will forgive him?  My second thought is if it's worse then that- I don't see this ending well for him.


Yawn


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So the left is all up in arms about "Russian" meddling? Really? So why is one of the lefts heroes, Gov Moonbeam, considering this?
> 
> https://www.whittierdailynews.com/2018/08/30/brown-could-sign-law-to-let-non-citizens-serve-on-public-boards-and-commissions-in-california/?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_content=fb-whittierdailynews&utm_campaign=socialflow&utm_medium=social


Jerry Brown weighs law allowing non citizens to serve on state boards and commissions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Heard Trumps numbers were down again.  I wonder how much of it is the Russia investigation uncovering so much rot in the Trumps inner circle...
> 
> I have two thoughts.  The first is that if Trump has committed a crime it's time to go out and admit the error and move on.  If all we're talking about is coordinating his campaign polling with Russian operatives leaking Hillary emails during the election then maybe people will forgive him?  My second thought is if it's worse then that- I don't see this ending well for him.


He's been in bed with the Russians, literally and figuratively, since the early 80's. The Russians know everything there is to know about Trump.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You know if would be a lot cooler if you posted a little clip of what the article was about.





tenacious said:


> You know if would be a lot cooler if you posted a little clip of what the article was about.


Or you could learn how to read.
(reading is the coolest)
I posted the headline for you cuz ima giver.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's been in bed with the Russians, literally and figuratively, since the early 80's. The Russians know everything there is to know about Trump.


You people still on that kick.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people still on that kick.


The three "R"s of the lemming-crat party.
Russia
Racism
Resist


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The three "R"s of the lemming-crat party.
> Russia
> Racism
> Resist


Smart people propaganda.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's been in bed with the Russians, literally and figuratively, since the early 80's. The Russians know everything there is to know about Trump.


Well, they know enough, and t knows they can prove it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Well, they know enough, and t knows they can prove it.


People will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> People will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


You really are Mr. Irrelevant. Years ago you had an opinion worth considering, now, all you can do is troll, sad.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 1, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You know if would be a lot cooler if you posted a little clip of what the article was about.


I know. It takes so much effort to click on it yourself and read it...


----------



## tenacious (Sep 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Jerry Brown weighs law allowing non citizens to serve on state boards and commissions.


So we don't hear a peep from you when it's revealed that members of the Trump admin, with big big jobs in the White House, are outed as Russian paid informants.  But when it come to toothless state commissions... suddenly you're concerned about foreign influence.  Too funny.

People have been coming and going across that boarder as long as I have been alive.  Trump can huff and puff.  He can build walls and make all the promises he wants.  The drugs, the people... all the bad things that come from living in a boarder region will continue just as they always have- because it ain't waiting on us or Trumps wall.  Also I would add time for some of you nutters to put your big boy pants on, and realize that a guy from Queens isn't going to solve America's boarder problems by handing out lucrative building contracts to his crony buddies.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The three "R"s of the lemming-crat party.
> Russia
> Racism
> Resist


Ricky... people will really be laughing at you the rest of your life.  Heck I'm laughing at you right now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's been in bed with the Russians, literally and figuratively, since the early 80's. The Russians know everything there is to know about Trump.


Fake News


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ricky... people will really be laughing at you the rest of your life.  Heck I'm laughing at you right now.


Did I miss one?
I dont think reading is one of em.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did I miss one?
> I dont think reading is one of em.


Your paranoia and fear have overtaken you. Seems you are desperate to side with (what you conceive) as the strong regardless of if they are right or wrong, you just want to be protected (from women and children fleeing violence and poverty) . . . and you have been convinced that compassion and understanding are on the weak side and that you will gladly ignore hate, repression and bully boy behavior if it will keep you safe at night.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your paranoia and fear have overtaken you. Seems you are desperate to side with (what you conceive) as the strong regardless of if they are right or wrong, you just want to be protected (from women and children fleeing violence and poverty) . . . and you have been convinced that compassion and understanding are on the weak side and that you will gladly ignore hate, repression and bully boy behavior if it will keep you safe at night.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are Mr. Irrelevant. Years ago you had an opinion worth considering, now, all you can do is troll, sad.


I still have an opinion.  You people just donʻt like that I am so succinct in dismissing the repitiveness and relevance of your opinions in my responses.  Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So we don't hear a peep from you when it's revealed that members of the Trump admin, with big big jobs in the White House, are outed as Russian paid informants.  But when it come to toothless state commissions... suddenly you're concerned about foreign influence.  Too funny.
> 
> People have been coming and going across that boarder as long as I have been alive.  Trump can huff and puff.  He can build walls and make all the promises he wants.  The drugs, the people... all the bad things that come from living in a boarder region will continue just as they always have- because it ain't waiting on us or Trumps wall.  Also I would add time for some of you nutters to put your big boy pants on, and realize that a guy from Queens isn't going to solve America's boarder problems by handing out lucrative building contracts to his crony buddies.


Waffles anyone?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So we don't hear a peep from you when it's revealed that members of the Trump admin, with big big jobs in the White House, are outed as Russian paid informants.  But when it come to toothless state commissions... suddenly you're concerned about foreign influence.  Too funny.
> 
> People have been coming and going across that boarder as long as I have been alive.  Trump can huff and puff.  He can build walls and make all the promises he wants.  The drugs, the people... all the bad things that come from living in a boarder region will continue just as they always have- because it ain't waiting on us or Trumps wall.  Also I would add time for some of you nutters to put your big boy pants on, and realize that a guy from Queens isn't going to solve America's boarder problems by handing out lucrative building contracts to his crony buddies.


Hilarious... so your solution is it's been happening for as long as you've been alive but that makes it OK? Talk about turning a blind eye and being a hypocrite! 

Nothing to see here..


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Hilarious... so your solution is it's been happening for as long as you've been alive but that makes it OK? Talk about turning a blind eye and being a hypocrite!
> 
> Nothing to see here..


lol.  Good grief your an idiot...


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Waffles anyone?


Another vacant one liners from Bubs.  But hey, you deserve a trophy for trying... that's how it is nowadays right?  A trophy for everyone, even those who don't deserve it.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did I miss one?
> I dont think reading is one of em.


You forgot retarded.  But I guess that's more of a general note then a specific word that needs to be added to your silly little nutter list.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You forgot retarded.  But I guess that's more of a general note then a specific word that needs to be added to you silly little nutter list.


That would make 4 Rs, but ok.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That would make 4 Rs, but ok.


Right... well that's why I called it a general note.  It sort of applies to the whole project, rather then as a specific (add it to the list) type note.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> lol.  Good grief your an idiot...


Boarder?


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

So how is the Russia investigation going? 
I have to admit, it sure has been fun watching the endless stream of excuses about not believing the news or the courts or basically the American legal system.  Personally doesn't convince me, but I do have enough of a sense of humor to enjoy watching the minions try and explain it to me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Another vacant one liners from Bubs.  But hey, you deserve a trophy for trying... that's how it is nowadays right?  A trophy for everyone, even those who don't deserve it.


But you people love waffling.  The more words the better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You forgot retarded.  But I guess that's more of a general note then a specific word that needs to be added to you silly little nutter list.


grammarly.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That would make 4 Rs, but ok.


You missed one jr. editor.  But so did the Sr..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So how is the Russia investigation going?
> I have to admit, it sure has been fun watching the endless stream of excuses about not believing the news or the courts or basically the American legal system.  Personally doesn't convince me, but I do have enough of a sense of humor to enjoy watching the minions try and explain it to me.


The greatest obstacle to discovering the shape of the earth, the continents and the ocean was not ignorance but the illusion of knowledge.--D.J. Boorstin


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The greatest obstacle to discovering the shape of the earth, the continents and the ocean was not ignorance but the illusion of knowledge.--D.J. Boorstin


"Your so stupid"


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The greatest obstacle to discovering the shape of the earth, the continents and the ocean was not ignorance but the illusion of knowledge.--D.J. Boorstin


Nice quote.  Although I can't help but wonder... if you were to put that quote into your own words, what does it mean to you?


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Your so stupid"


Stupid is as stupid does.  Your only as stupid as the stupid stuff you do (or in the case of a youth soccer forum, I guess it's "your only stupid as what you write out loud.")


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Stupid is as stupid does.  Your only as stupid as the stupid stuff you do (or in the case of a youth soccer forum, I guess it's "your only stupid as what you write out loud.")


Your stupider then me.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> lol.  Good grief your an idiot...


Of course I am. That's the only response you can give when you're a moronic lefty who tows the party line. Ignore the part where you are a hypocrite, if you don't,  you might be forced to actually think on your own. Don't hurt yourself trying...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Nice quote.  Although I can't help but wonder... if you were to put that quote into your own words, what does it mean to you?


Did you come up with that all by yourself? Wow!


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Of course I am. That's the only response you can give when you're a moronic lefty who tows the party line. Ignore the part where you are a hypocrite, if you don't,  you might be forced to actually think on your own. Don't hurt yourself trying...


...toes...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Stupid is as stupid does.  Your only as stupid as the stupid stuff you do (or in the case of a youth soccer forum, I guess it's "your only stupid as what you write out loud.")


It is hilarious when a nutter clearly demonstrates their lack of self-awareness by proving the point they are attempting to object to.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your stupider then me.


Well I don't know if I'd go that far.  But I could be wrong.  Can you do any smart stuff tricks that you can impress us with?  Like juggle or do anything regular people can't do?


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you come up with that all by yourself? Wow!


I said bubs was dumb, and asked him to prove it for everyone by doing a little self analysis on a quote he posted to defend himself.  Seems pretty straightforward to me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is hilarious when a nutter clearly demonstrates their lack of self-awareness by proving the point they are attempting to object to.


Geeezzzusss you're one intelligent duck.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Stupid is as stupid does.  Your only as stupid as the stupid stuff you do (or in the case of a youth soccer forum, I guess it's "your only stupid as what you write out loud.")


You should cc Daffy with this bit of wisdom.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You should cc Daffy with this bit of wisdom.....


You continue to cry wolf, yet never, ever produce one bit of evidence to back your claims. Show me where I'm wrong? You can't, so all you are left with is your anger and your pitiful self.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But you people love waffling.  The more words the better.



Where's this waffle?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well I don't know if I'd go that far.  But I could be wrong.  Can you do any smart stuff tricks that you can impress us with?  Like juggle or do anything regular people can't do?


For starters, I can write a complete sentence with no grammatical errors.
(You'er point seems to be no better then mines is.)

(In your language, out of kindness and concern)


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> For starters, I can write a complete sentence with no grammatical errors.
> (You'er point seems to be no better then mines is.)
> 
> (In your language, out of kindness and concern)


Ahh right, your mastery over third grade grammar makes you the smart one.  Is that how your peanut brain really thinks it works.  
lol.  You just don't get it Ricky...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh right, your mastery over third grade grammar makes you the smart one.  Is that how your peanut brain really thinks it works.
> lol.  You just don't get it Ricky...


Your so smart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2018)

*Report: Ohr, Steele Worked on Alleged FBI Plot to ‘Flip’ Russians During Work on Dossier*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Nice quote.  Although I can't help but wonder... if you were to put that quote into your own words, what does it mean to you?


oooooh!  oooooooooh! ooooooooooh!  Q.E.D.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is hilarious when a nutter clearly demonstrates their lack of self-awareness by proving the point they are attempting to object to.


Did u mean to shoot yourself in the nutz?!!  LMAO!! Thank you for that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Geeezzzusss you're one intelligent duck.


Afffffflaaaaaaack


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I said bubs was dumb, and asked him to prove it for everyone by doing a little self analysis on a quote he posted to defend himself.  Seems pretty straightforward to me.


You mean illusive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Where's this waffle?


Pick one of your paragraphs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your stupider then me.


I like when you people tell us how smart you are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I like when you people tell us how smart you are.


Liar


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Liar


You really have become irrelevant and mundane. More like the small child that talks to themselves about how important they are, and you'll all see someday, than the drunk at the end of the bar muttering nonsense.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really have become irrelevant and mundane. More like the small child that talks to themselves about how important they are, and you'll all see someday, than the drunk at the end of the bar muttering nonsense.





Hüsker Dü said:


> It is hilarious when a nutter clearly demonstrates their lack of self-awareness by proving the point they are attempting to object to.


Well said......nutter


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Well said......nutter


Don't cry like whittle lying man, look at it as constructive criticism. Maybe you can do better and get back in the game . . .


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't cry like whittle lying man, look at it as constructive criticism. Maybe you can do better and get back in the game . . .




Daffy busy removing all doubt


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really have become irrelevant and mundane. More like the small child that talks to themselves about how important they are, and you'll all see someday, than the drunk at the end of the bar muttering nonsense.


What the fk???... holy shit what is your level of education?...rethorical question.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really have become irrelevant and mundane. More like the small child that talks to themselves about how important they are, and you'll all see someday, than the drunk at the end of the bar muttering nonsense.


Classic ratbabble.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ..than the drunk at the end of the bar muttering nonsense.


Drunk? Your area of expertise!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't cry like whittle lying man, look at it as constructive criticism. Maybe you can do better and get back in the game . . .





Hüsker Dü said:


> It is hilarious when a nutter clearly demonstrates their lack of self-awareness by proving the point they are attempting to object to.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2018)

I see that some of those agencies Trump and his loyal followers consider anti-American, lying scumbags (CIA, FBI) have determined that Russians were responsible for the attacks on US diplomats (most likely also considered vermin as far as Trump and Co. are concerned) in Cuba and China . . . let the denials and support for Russia begin. Cyber attacks and attacks on our diplomats, and the POTUS sits on his hands, ever stop to wonder why? I thought he/you nutters said he was a tough guy? No wonder Putin wanted him in so badly.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really have become irrelevant and mundane. More like the small child that talks to themselves about how important they are, and you'll all see someday, than *the drunk at the end of the bar muttering nonsense*.



*That's YOU !*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see that some of those agencies Trump and his loyal followers consider anti-American, lying scumbags (CIA, FBI) have determined that Russians were responsible for the attacks on US diplomats (most likely also considered vermin as far as Trump and Co. are concerned) in Cuba and China . . . let the denials and support for Russia begin. Cyber attacks and attacks on our diplomats, and the POTUS sits on his hands, ever stop to wonder why? I thought he/you nutters said he was a tough guy? No wonder Putin wanted him in so badly.


And if Trump comes down hard on Russia you'll claim some other BS... seriously Rat, get over it already. Walk away from the keyboard and put down the bottle before you really embarrass yourself. 

Too late.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> And if Trump comes down hard on Russia you'll claim some other BS... seriously Rat, get over it already. Walk away from the keyboard and put down the bottle before you really embarrass yourself.


He's already been way tougher on russia than our prior CIC.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Did that just happen?


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's already been way tougher on russia than our prior CIC.


Helsinki.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Helsinki.


South Korea.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> South Korea.


Where t threatened to abandon one of the strongest allies in our history.  Was that your point?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Where t threatened to abandon one of the strongest allies in our history.  Was that your point?


Guess again, gumshoe.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Guess again, gumshoe.


Still waiting for some examples of t being tough on Russia, but I won't be waiting up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Still waiting for some examples of t being tough on Russia, but I won't be waiting up.


You forgot about the scolding in Germany?
Trump would run russia out of the energy equation in Germany if germany had a leader.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

What about russia's ally, Iran?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Still waiting for some examples of t being tough on Russia, but I won't be waiting up.


Did you happen to catch President Trumps press conf with the Italian Prime Minister a few weeks ago? I didn't think so. Look it up.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You forgot about the scolding in Germany?
> Trump would run russia out of the energy equation in Germany if germany had a leader.


You mean where t said Germany was captive to Russia because they import 60% to 70% of their energy from Russia?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> You mean where t said Germany was captive to Russia ?


Yes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you happen to catch President Trumps press conf with the Italian Prime Minister a few weeks ago? I didn't think so. Look it up.


Did he tell him to follow russia?
What about russia's big middle east ally, Iran?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2018)

A little somethin from the NY Times from Aug. 10, 2018

Opinion
*The Administration Gets Tough on Russia — Despite Trump*
The president holds chummy meetings with Vladimir Putin, *while his administration imposes new sanctions.*

By The Editorial Board

The editorial board represents the opinions of the board, its editor and the publisher. It is separate from the newsroom and the Op-Ed section.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/10/opinion/trump-russia-sanctions-putin.html


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.


Do you suppose that t made the error you edited out on purpose for dramatic and political effect, or was it just another day in t-land?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you suppose that t made the error you edited out on purpose for dramatic and political effect, or was it just another day in t-land?


I think Trump hit the nail on the head.
Any comments on Iran?


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think Trump hit the nail on the head.
> Any comments on Iran?


Even though he had his facts wrong?  Do you think that anyone but you didn't notice?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Even though he had his facts wrong?  Do you think that anyone but you didn't notice?


Your facts are always wrong, but you make up for it by being wrong about everything else.
Trump at least has a great business mind and winning on his side.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Even though he had his facts wrong?  Do you think that anyone but you didn't notice?


There you are...Ricky has a riddle for you over in Ponderable


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your facts are always wrong, but you make up for it by being wrong about everything else.
> Trump at least has a great business mind and winning on his side.


You're getting desperate.  Great business mind?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> You're getting desperate.  Great business mind?


You're getting wishful....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> You're getting desperate.  Great business mind?


Remember they believe Trump.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Where t threatened to abandon one of the strongest allies in our history.  Was that your point?



*Ignoramus....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Remember they believe Trump.



*You listen to the echoes emitted from a " Chicago " Rump.....*


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're getting wishful....


I see you are showing us again how much of a t critic you are.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Remember they believe Trump.


I believed Obama too.
He told me if I liked my Doctor, I could keep my Doctor...
He even said If I likd my health care plan, I could keep my health care plan. 
He told me that 2% growth was the new norm, we would likely never see 3% - 3,5% growth ever again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> You're getting desperate.  Great business mind?


ignoramus.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> I see you are showing us again how much of a t critic you are.


T is as big a buffoon as you are Magoo...
But I was directing my comments to you, perhaps I should've simply just quoted you professor.
*"You're getting desperate."*


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> ignoramus.


Your apparent belief with t's "great business mind" is consistent with your belief that he is tough on Russia.

Please continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Your apparent belief with t's "great business mind" is consistent with your belief that he is tough on Russia.
> 
> Please continue.


You always come up with something new. lol. (sarc)
bed time, gramps.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Your apparent belief with t's "great business mind" is consistent with your belief that he is tough on Russia.
> 
> Please continue.


I almost spit wine when I read that one! That was funny . . . but it's easy with these buffoons, just hold up a mirror like you did, classic, hilarious! The hopelessly uninformed/misinformed Trump believers, hilarious!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I almost spit wine when I read that one! That was funny . . . but it's easy with these buffoons, just hold up a mirror like you did, classic, hilarious! The hopelessly uninformed/misinformed Trump believers, hilarious!


You are a true and loyal buddy.
espola has to know how much you adore him.
I thought you quit. (drinking)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You are a true and loyal buddy.
> espola has to know how much you adore him.
> I thought you quit. (drinking)


Funny is funny, and you sir have me in stitches just doing what you do . . . keep on believing, it's great comic relief!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Your apparent belief with t's "great business mind" is consistent with your belief that he is tough on Russia.
> 
> Please continue.


Along with your belief that Russia spies on every foreigner? 

You really are kinda cute when try.. 
But then I remember who you are.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny is funny, and you sir have me in stitches just doing what you do . . . keep on believing, it's great comic relief!


And Trump is still President... I thought you said he wouldn't last a year? We're all laughing at your expense Rat Boy...


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Along with your belief that Russia spies on every foreigner?
> 
> You really are kinda cute when try..
> But then I remember who you are.


Do you believe that Russia spies on no foreign visitors?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You are a true and loyal buddy.
> espola has to know how much you adore him.
> I thought you quit. (drinking)


Switching from the hard stuff to wine is just a cry for help.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2018)

*Top Counterintelligence Official Claims Obama State Department 'Indulged In Sexual Favors' At Moscow Ritz*
Politics | Jon Brown
'sexual favors from in-room masseurs'
http://dailycaller.com/2018/09/11/counterintelligence-official-obama-state-department-moscow-ritz/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny is funny, and you sir have me in stitches just doing what you do . . . keep on believing, it's great comic relief!


Delusional duck shit....


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you believe that Russia spies on no foreign visitors?


Wow... so you reword a question you have asked before and expect a different answer. Go play games with the Drunk Rat. Otherwise you can go back and find my answer. I have a feeling you really don't care what my answer is you just like playing games...


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow... so you reword a question you have asked before and expect a different answer. Go play games with the Drunk Rat. Otherwise you can go back and find my answer. I have a feeling you really don't care what my answer is you just like playing games...


That's an entirely different question and only requires a yes or no answer, and since it is a question about your beliefs, there is no wrong answer.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I almost spit wine when I read that one! That was funny . . . but it's easy with these buffoons, just hold up a mirror like you did, classic, hilarious! The hopelessly uninformed/misinformed Trump believers, hilarious!


*Wino.....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 12, 2018)

espola said:


> That's an entirely different question and only requires a yes or no answer, and since it is a question about your beliefs, there is no wrong answer.


Ok


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Still waiting for some examples of t being tough on Russia, but I won't be waiting up.


You’ve been waiting up since 2012 ?






Tough on Russia.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2018)

Isnt it funny how all the old commie luvers are wound up like clock springs about russia.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Isnt it funny how all the old commie luvers are wound up like clock springs about russia.


Long History of such:

Especially amusing has been the spectacle of those who pronounced themselves anti-Stalinists and denounced the socialist countries at every turn and yet even today applaud each new revolution, although any damned fool has to know that most of them will end in the same place. *For that matter, how could we have survived politically were it not for the countless liberals who, to one extent or another, supported us, apparently under the comforting delusion that we were social reformers in rather too much of a hurry—a delusion we ourselves never suffered from.
*

There are liberals and liberals, and a distinction would have to be made in a more leisurely presentation. *Even in academia there are indeed those who defend liberal principles tenaciously and honorably*. But the countless opportunists and careerists who dominate the historical associations call themselves liberals as a matter of political convenience. They went with the McCarthyite flow in the 1950s and go with its left-wing variant today. *In the unlikely prospect of a fascist or communist ascendancy tomorrow, they may be counted on to apply for party cards as soon as it looks like the smart move.--Genovese

https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1353953160genovesethequestion.pdf*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Isnt it funny how all the old commie luvers are wound up like clock springs about russia.


Winds of change.


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2018)

Why t is soft on Russia, and is so sensitive to investigations of his financial dealings with Russians --

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/09/opinion/trump-money-laundering-russia-mueller.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

*Ann Coulter: Everyone’s Urinating on the Dossier Now!*
106EmailGoogle+Twitter






12 Sep 2018369
*I was minding my own business reading about Bob Woodward, the GREATEST INVESTIGATIVE REPORTER IN THE HISTORY OF OUR REPUBLIC (as he will be the first to tell you), and came across this bit of genius from his book.*
According to The New York Times, Woodward is flabbergasted that former FBI Director James Comey released the Russian dossier, when he had the “airtight” report of 17 INTELLIGENCE AGENCIES. 

Woodward writes: “It would be as if I had reported and written one of the most serious, complex stories for The Washington Post that I had ever done, and then provided an appendix of unverified allegations. Oh, by the way, here is a to-do list for further reporting and we’re publishing it.” 

You will know, if you have read a much better book* about the Trump hysteria, Resistance Is Futile!: How the Trump-Hating Left Lost Its Collective Mind




, that, eventually, this is what the Resistance says about every part of the Russian collusion story. _Oh, that old yarn? Yeah, we hysterically oversold that one, but maybe you’d be interested in this other scandal we tried pushing a few months ago!_

(*Thus, according to the Times: “Woodward has never been a graceful writer, but the prose here is unusually wooden.”) 

The Russian collusion story isn’t a story at all, but a constantly changing kaleidoscope with the same glass panes appearing, disappearing and then reappearing under the same headline: RUSSIAN COLLUSION PROVED! Each time, we’re supposed to pretend it’s an all-new “breaking news” story that hasn’t been disproved six times already.

Among the kaleidoscope panes are:

_The Russia dossier! 

Roger Stone tweeted something mean about John Podesta! 

Jeff Sessions met with the Russian ambassador! 

Carter Page went to Russia!_(But unlike Bernie Sanders, NOT on his honeymoon — ed.) 

_George Papadopoulos talked about Hillary’s emails! 

The GOP platform on Ukraine was changed! 

Seventeen intelligence agencies say Russia hacked the DNC’s emails to help Trump!_

Of all these, it was the dossier that dominated the news for most of Trump’s first year in office. Here was the proof that Trump was owned by the Russians. The dossier had to be true — it just had to be! 

Then, suddenly, 10 months later, that kaleidoscope pane completely disappeared. The dossier was an irrelevancy, a red herring, a conspiracy theory, a misnomer. _Why do Republicans keep talking about the dossier?_

Extra credit if you remember why the dossier got dropped like a hot potato in October 2017. 

ANSWER: After lying to the public all year about the dossier being funded by a “Republican donor” — just a random concerned citizen! — a judge finally forced the media to cough up the truth: The dossier was bought and paid for by Hillary Clinton — deviously, of course, using a law firm to pimp for her. The Clinton campaign and the Democratic National Committee had paid $12 million for that dossier. 

But during the 10 glorious months before we found out that the Russian dossier was nothing but Hillary’s oppo research, the media stamped their feet and demanded that we all swear to believe the dossier. 

They deny this now, but I have Nexis. 

With every other proof of Russian collusion discredited (except the actual collusion by both Hillary and the FBI), now they’re apparently going back to the 17 INTELLIGENCE AGENCIES! 

The 17 INTELLIGENCE AGENCIES gag is what liberals do whenever they have no evidence, no facts and no argument. They cite a surprisingly large, but meaningless, number. 

_Three thousand scientists agree there is man-made global warming!_(On closer examination, most of the “scientists” are ACLU lawyers.) 

_President Trump has made 4,713 false or misleading claims!_(Actually, only two: That bombing Syria was in America’s “national security interest” and “we’ve already started building the wall!”) 

The allegedly “airtight” report of 17 INTELLIGENCE AGENCIES was not what anyone would call “airtight.” In fact, it was kind of the opposite of “airtight.” Scratch the part about “airtight.” It could more accurately be described as a “complete joke.” 

Russian scholars scoffed at it, cyber-security experts said it was impossible to know who hacked the DNC, and intelligence veterans churlishly pointed out that the report contained not a speck of evidence. Until Trump won the election, even the media laughed at Hillary’s claim that Russia hacked the DNC to help Trump. 

President Obama took the claim that Russia had hacked the DNC so seriously that he boldly told Vladimir Putin to — I quote — “cut it out.” 

In lieu of evidence, the report merely asserts conclusions. It reads like a stiffly worded, bureaucratic version of Hillary’s talking points: 

_We assess that president-elect Donald J. Trump has said degrading things about women in the past. 

We further assess that president-elect Trump will continue to develop capabilities to fat-shame women in the United States, judging from past practice and current efforts. 

All three agencies agree with this judgment. CIA and FBI have high confidence in this judgment; NSA has moderate confidence._

Maybe it’s time for the Resistance to wheel out the one about Sessions meeting the Russian ambassador again.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Why t is soft on Russia, and is so sensitive to investigations of his financial dealings with Russians --
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/09/opinion/trump-money-laundering-russia-mueller.html


Kinda funny that you were given plenty of examples of President Trump being tough on Russia but you choose to ignore them.

You're getting so predictable...


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Kinda funny that you were given plenty of examples of President Trump being tough on Russia but you choose to ignore them.
> 
> You're getting so predictable...


What did I ignore?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Why t is soft on Russia, and is so sensitive to investigations of his financial dealings with Russians --
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/09/opinion/trump-money-laundering-russia-mueller.html


On second thought... you are already predictable.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> What did I ignore?


Go do your homework Sally. Your games mean nothing to me anymore. 


I'll let you squirm while I go back to work. These people in Mission Valley are getting impatient..


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> What did I ignore?


*The TRUTH.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2018)

*By the way...this one sentence from the article Joe posted says it all....*


" _Three thousand scientists agree there is man-made global warming!_
(On closer examination, most of the “scientists” are ACLU lawyers.) "


*Joe knocked it out of the park with one post that contained one sentence....*


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Go do your homework Sally. Your games mean nothing to me anymore.
> 
> 
> I'll let you squirm while I go back to work. These people in Mission Valley are getting impatient..


As usual, you have nothing but an empty shell.

Please continue.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> As usual, you have nothing but an empty shell.
> 
> Please continue.



*You must have colitis real bad to keep bottling up all those lies *
*you manufacture daily.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> As usual, you have nothing but an empty shell.
> 
> Please continue.


You are going downhill fast, you better go get your brain checked.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

I see my Don Jr orange jumpsuit may now be a step or two early in the sequence of unfolding events.  

The last avatar had Manafort’s felonious mugshot behind prison bars. 

Looking like I may need to return to the  Manafort mugshot, but not with reinforced steel prison bars representing his future in a high security federal prison, but a chain link fence within a federal prison camp.  

We should know by Monday, one way or the other, when his separate and far more damaging trial begins, before a jury panel of his peers who all reside within the boundaries of the District of Columbia, not the multicultural diversity of Eastern Virginia. 

Of course, there’s that retrial on the 11 hung counts that the foreperson conveniently yet improperly handwrit on the verdict sheets confirming 11-1 for conviction a passive yet conveniently aggressive signal on the risk assessment to proceed on a retrial.  

Personally, I’m selfish and lazy enough to say I’m not going to figure out how to overlay a chain link fence image over his mugshot, as the next sequential avatar in the series.  I’m just hoping someone posts an image of Paul behind a chainlink fence I can steal from a google image search.  Be it his mug shot or not.  I don’t look gift horses in the mouth.   But some weeks later, I’ve had overstocks of glue as bargain rates.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> As usual, you have nothing but an empty shell.
> 
> Please continue.


Predictably predictable response from you...

Now go play your lame game with someone else.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Russian collusion story isn’t a story at all, but a constantly changing kaleidoscope with the same glass panes appearing, disappearing and then reappearing under the same headline: RUSSIAN COLLUSION PROVED! Each time, we’re supposed to pretend it’s an all-new “breaking news” story that hasn’t been disproved six times already.


Sounds like the smart people in here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2018)

espola said:


> As usual, you have nothing but an empty shell.
> 
> Please continue.


The Russian collusion story isn’t a story at all, but a constantly changing kaleidoscope with the same glass panes appearing, disappearing and then reappearing under the same headline: RUSSIAN COLLUSION PROVED! Each time, we’re supposed to pretend it’s an all-new “breaking news” story that hasn’t been disproved six times already.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I see my Don Jr orange jumpsuit may now be a step or two early in the sequence of unfolding events.
> 
> The last avatar had Manafort’s felonious mugshot behind prison bars.
> 
> ...


The Russian collusion story isn’t a story at all, but a constantly changing kaleidoscope with the same glass panes appearing, disappearing and then reappearing under the same headline: RUSSIAN COLLUSION PROVED! Each time, we’re supposed to pretend it’s an all-new “breaking news” story that hasn’t been disproved six times already.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I see my Don Jr orange jumpsuit may now be a step or two early in the sequence of unfolding events.
> 
> The last avatar had Manafort’s felonious mugshot behind prison bars.
> 
> ...





Bruddah IZ said:


> The Russian collusion story isn’t a story at all, but a constantly changing kaleidoscope with the same glass panes appearing, disappearing and then reappearing under the same headline: RUSSIAN COLLUSION PROVED! Each time, we’re supposed to pretend it’s an all-new “breaking news” story that hasn’t been disproved six times already.


Where precisely, and I expect you to quote verbatim, any and all portions of my post that discusses Russian Collusion?  Lucky for you, cheapstake for me, I have no ability to edit my posts after 5 minutes.

Good luck, Jim.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I see my Don Jr orange jumpsuit may now be a step or two early in the sequence of unfolding events.
> 
> The last avatar had Manafort’s felonious mugshot behind prison bars.
> 
> ...


They are almost up to fielding a hoops squad . . . I'd say they'll be able to fill a diamond before it's over . . . but "NO COLLUSION!", just financial crimes dating back for the last 30 some odd years and an unwillingness to stand up to the creditors don.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are almost up to fielding a hoops squad . . . I'd say they'll be able to fill a diamond before it's over . . . but "NO COLLUSION!", just financial crimes dating back for the last 30 some odd years and an unwillingness to stand up to the creditors don.


I believe the casualties are higher in the FBI and DOJ.
Just sayin, good thing the Donald won or we would never have known what a bunch of crooks Obama and his fairy men were.
Things happen for a reason.
Karma is a bitch.
Hillary is one ugly woman.
Husker is a liar.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are almost up to fielding a hoops squad . . . I'd say they'll be able to fill a diamond before it's over . . . but "NO COLLUSION!", just financial crimes dating back for the last 30 some odd years and an unwillingness to stand up to the creditors don.


Monday’s trial stars Paul and his “Russian” pal that already high tailed it back to Russia, so there’s an empty seat next to Paul.  Defendants don’t like empty seats next to them.  

The first trial concerned bank and tax fraud and illicit financial dealings with key global money laundering operations well traveled among the Russian oligarchy circuit. 

This trial mainly concerns Paul’s relationship with a Russian empty seat co-defendant in bank fraud and - - wait for it - - “conspiracy” with this well connected Russian co-dependent who willl have no voice to oppose anything brought into evidence against him, not to mention repeated witness tampering activities while on bail, that landed him in jail by an obviously prejudiced judge who went well above and beyond his way to lead that jury to doubt the veracity of the government’s case.  So much for that avenue on appeal. 

The fixation on the red herring “collusion” word keeps so many, so busy, they’ve lost sight of the ball Mueller’s team has sitting on a pedestal in their main conference room.  

Please, continue on your obsession over “no collusion”.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe the casualties are higher in the FBI and DOJ.
> Just sayin, good thing the Donald won or we would never have known what a bunch of crooks Obama and his fairy men were.
> Things happen for a reason.
> Karma is a bitch.
> ...


So true.  Trump’s DOJ, supported by the stellar investigative Trump’s FBI, has filed so many indictments since 11/9/18, against Hillary, Obama, Holder, Lynch, Klaatu, and Gort, my head swims.  

How many pending indictments are there so far?  I think it may rhyme with “hero”.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So true.  Trump’s DOJ, supported by the stellar investigative Trump’s FBI, has filed so many indictments since 11/9/18, against Hillary, Obama, Holder, Lynch, Klaatu, and Gort, my head swims.
> 
> How many pending indictments are there so far?  I think it may rhyme with “hero”.


As soon as kananaugh is in place and after the mid terms after he fires sessions then maybe some of those things will happen, but for now I am fine with everyone seeing what a POS Obama really is.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I see my Don Jr orange jumpsuit may now be a step or two early in the sequence of unfolding events.
> 
> The last avatar had Manafort’s felonious mugshot behind prison bars.
> 
> ...


Jesus, it looks like I’m really gonna need a internet photo of Manafort behind a chain link fence analogy to a low risk prison farm vs. the prison bars of a high security federal prison.  

So as he turns “Rat”*, how exactly does Trump continue to claim he’s a good guy caught in a witch hunt?  

*Rat.  Telling the truth to law enforcement about a higher level member of a criminal enterprise, as to that higher level member’s criminal activities. See, Sammy Gravanno et. al.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 14, 2018)

17 hours, 8 minutes.  That’s the time since any Trump lover here posted anything in the “From Russia with Love” relating to the Trump campaign conspiring with Russia to influence the 2016 election.  And that includes a group of fellas with tens of thousands of collective posts defending Trump’s shit having absolutely no foul odor. 

I guess nothing has happened in the Democrat created, led, and illegally operating witch hunt over these past 17 plus hours.  

When you get your talking points circulated, don’t forget the key terms:
Rat, Stool Pigeon, Turncoat, Fink, Singing, Flipped, and Only worked on campaign in a very minor capacity for only a few hours, mostly handling inter/office mail delivery and tidying up the office kitchen.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 14, 2018)

I wonder if “broad cooperation” in cooperating with DOJ prosecutors in pleading guilty to ten charges that were previously “hung” as well as another full blown federal criminal trial far more ominous for a defendant, following a proffer of all he knows, has and will truthfully testify to, which the DOJ accepted, leads to substantial corroborating evidence concerning anyone at a level *above* the Chairman of the Trump Presidential Committee?  

Not that there actually is anyone above the Chair of the Committee to Elect Donald Trump for President, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I wonder if “broad cooperation” in cooperating with DOJ prosecutors in pleading guilty to ten charges that were previously “hung” as well as another full blown federal criminal trial far more ominous for a defendant, following a proffer of all he knows, has and will truthfully testify to, which the DOJ accepted, leads to substantial corroborating evidence concerning anyone at a level *above* the Chairman of the Trump Presidential Committee?
> 
> Not that there actually is anyone above the Chair of the Committee to Elect Donald Trump for President, right?


Manafort wasn't with the campaign for long . . . minor player, small role . . . didn't even get paid . . . the $17 mil+ he owes to Oleg Deripaska, and others is of no consideration whatsoever . . . no apparent outside influence.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 15, 2018)

Wow so the Make America Great guy actually it turns out- invited a bunch of Russian spies on into the White House.  No wonder all you Trump or Die nutters are hiding from this topic.  This has to be embarrassing for you guys. 

Since my Republican friends in here have said they don't like political correctness- let me ask the politically incorrect question.  What do you think it took to buy Trump?  Sounds like Manaford cost about $20 Million to buy.  My guess is Trump was more...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Wow so the Make America Great guy actually it turns out- invited a bunch of Russian spies on into the White House.  No wonder all you Trump or Die nutters are hiding from this topic.  This has to be embarrassing for you guys.
> 
> Since my Republican friends in here have said they don't like political correctness- let me ask the politically incorrect question.  What do you think it took to buy Trump?  Sounds like Manaford cost about $20 Million to buy.  My guess is Trump was more...








The Associated Press
JOHN NOLTE 15 Sep 2018 
_

*According to NPR, Paul Manafort’s deal with Special Counsel Robert Muller’s office “does not include matters involving the Trump campaign.”*


Something rarely brought up by our utterly useless but still corrupt establishment media is that in order for someone to “flip,” that someone has to have the goods on someone else. In other words, if you want to deal your way out of prison time, you have to have something to deal with; you actually have to serve someone’s head up on a platter.

Nevertheless, all throughout the Russian Collusion Hoax, and every time someone agrees to “cooperate” with Mueller, the media squee like the 14-year-old girls they all are and then intentionally mislead the public by matter-of-factly saying, “This is bad news for Trump.”

Well, no, actually it is not.

The only way someone “flipping” is bad news for Trump is if he has indeed done something illegal, and as of right now, after nearly three years of 24/7 scrutiny at the hands of a beyond-corrupt FBI,  two years of scrutiny from a rabidly partisan media, two congressional investigations, and 18 months of an unaccountable fishing expedition by a herd of Democrat Dirty Cops in the special counsel office, they got exactly zippo.


In other words, so far none of these so-called flippers has flipped on Trump.

One wonders how many other politicians could weather the kind of scrutiny Trump is facing

Hell, one wonders how many so-called journalists could survive this kind of fisk.

Answer: not many.

Sure, the Resistance desperately holds on to the hope Mueller is sitting on a bombshell, but another interesting factoid the media only dutifully reported is that Mueller has agreed to accept written answers from Trump on the issue of collusion and is not asking any questions about the media’s other hoax — obstruction.

This is a massive climb down on Mueller’s part, a special counsel who has so far only indicted people for committing the terrible crime of “associating with Trump” — meaning, process crimes (lying to authorities *yawn*) and old crimes that have nothing to do with Trump (crimes no one was interested in before the aforementioned Trump association).

Then there is the matter of leaks. Does anyone honestly believe evidence of Trump committing a crime would not have leaked by now?

But guess what has leaked? Oh, sure, in-between the 24/7 partisan wishcasting coming from the media about Manafort “flipping” on Trump, there has been some dutiful coverage about what the Manafort deal might really mean, and the news is not good for Democrats.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2018)

Continued,


Ken Vogel, a Democrat-operative who plays the role of “reporter” at the far-left _New York Times_, has been forced to report that powerful Democrats linked to Hillary Clinton and Barack Obama might be in the Mueller crosshairs.


That is “Podesta” as in Tony Podesta, brother of John Podesta, who served as Hillary Clinton’s 2016 campaign chairman.


That is “Greg Craig” as in “Greg Craig former White House Counsel to … Barack Obama.”

Naturally, like the good little Democrat he is, Vogel is already trying to rescue Podesta, but here we are, 18 months into the Mueller investigation, two years into the media investigations, and nearly three years into the breathtakingly corrupt FBI’s investigations, and they got nothing.

Wouldn’t it be something if, like the #MeToo movement, this whole Russian Collusion Hoax blew up in the smug face of Democrats?

#MeToo was all about taking down Trump, about making the misconduct allegations against him so toxic he would be forced to resign. But the only people who have lost their reputations and careers are some 150 members of two of the most left-wing institutions in America — the establishment media and Hollywood.

For his part, Mueller has to justify the fact he has allowed a cloud to hang over the presidency for 18 months. What if his only way to do that is to bring down powerful Democrats? What if the only way for Mueller to fold-up his witch hunt with any dignity is with the head of a Podesta on that platter?

In a way this has already happened. While Trump sits in the Oval Office, it is former FBI Director James Comey who is unemployed and disgraced, as are some half-dozen of his hideous cronies.

Well, as a failed president likes to say when he misquotes Rev. Martin Luther King, “The arc of the moral universe is long, but it bends towards justice.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2018)

Are we still thinking about collusion or have we moved on?

Bob Woodward Says He Found No Evidence of Collusion Between Trump and Russia
https://www.redstate.com/prevaila/2018/09/15/bob-woodward-says-found-no-evidence-collusion-trump-russia/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 15, 2018)

Looks like Paulie Nobail's plea has nothing to do with Trump.
Womp, womp..


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like Paulie Nobail's plea has nothing to do with Trump.
> Womp, womp..


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 15, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


He's not just raising his hand when asked who is brainwashed he's doing jumping jacks . . . but then again amongst the nutter lemmings most dedicated (brainwashed) is a thing they vie for.


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's not just raising his hand when asked who is brainwashed he's doing jumping jacks . . . but then again amongst the nutter lemmings most dedicated (brainwashed) is a thing they vie for.


If you're among those who only read Breitbart and watch Fox News you don't know the difference.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 16, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Every time you say that to him it never becomes less funny to me.  It stays funny every single time.    Like a joke that keeps on giving.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like Paulie Nobail's plea has nothing to do with Trump.
> Womp, womp..


Do you really believe that?


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Do you really believe that?


It's the t-believers' hope of last resort.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Every time you say that to him it never becomes less funny to me.  It stays funny every single time.    Like a joke that keeps on giving.


Just proves our point, libs have no sense of humor.
Good sense anyway.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2018)

espola said:


> It's the t-believers' hope of last resort.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Only you people believe that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Posts like this, screams ignorance from the poster...


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Associated Press
> JOHN NOLTE 15 Sep 2018
> _
> 
> ...


Interesting, but irrelevant.  Sorry. The way facts work is not complicated. 

First, they are not opinions.  Neither are they hearsay, with several well reasoned exceptions.  

Most importantly, reading the actual court proceedings as to what Manafort has committed to do, under oath, following a lengthy assertion of the terms of the multiple felonies to which he willingly and competently pleaded guilty makes any reporting by any news organization nothing more than opinion. You copied and pasted an opinion piece from a well respected left leaning radio news organization.  

“Broad cooperation” feels self-explanatory.  So does “grab’em by the pussy”.  At least to rational people regardless of political ideology. 

If you read the court documents, and see something that expressly excludes Manafort’s broad cooperation from any Russian conspiracy with the Trump campaign to seek to influence the election, I look forward to your direct quote(s) of such limitations to his broad cooperation.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Interesting, but irrelevant.  Sorry. The way facts work is not complicated.
> 
> First, they are not opinions.  Neither are they hearsay, with several well reasoned exceptions.
> 
> ...


"Interesting, but irrelevant."
The crimes he is guilty of were committed before or during his involvement in the campaign? 
Interesting and relevant.


----------



## espola (Sep 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Interesting, but irrelevant."
> The crimes he is guilty of were committed before or during his involvement in the campaign?
> Interesting and relevant.


More interesting and relevant is his possible knowledge of crimes committed by members of the t family and staff, about which knowledge he would now be legally bound to testify.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2018)

espola said:


> More interesting and relevant is his possible knowledge of crimes committed by members of the t family and staff, about which knowledge he would now be legally bound to testify.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2018)

espola said:


> More interesting and relevant is his possible knowledge of crimes committed by members of the t family and staff, about which knowledge he would now be legally bound to testify.


You mean "possible knowledge" that can be corroborated by other evidence.....


----------



## tenacious (Sep 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You mean "possible knowledge" that can be corroborated by other evidence.....


Yes at this point everyone in the Trumps circle who they wanted to flip... has flipped.  
I believe Muller said he'll hand his report to Congress before November.  It will I'd imagine be quite interesting reading.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes at this point everyone in the Trumps circle who they wanted to flip... has flipped.
> I believe Muller said he'll hand his report to Congress before November.  It will I'd imagine be quite interesting reading.


I wonder how many democrats he will implicate?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 17, 2018)

I





Lion Eyes said:


> "Interesting, but irrelevant."
> The crimes he is guilty of were committed before or during his involvement in the campaign?
> Interesting and relevant.


Your ignorance of both legal statutory and court precedence, along with common sense is, to say, with deepest sympathy, staggering. 

My opinion was in response to an NPR article that one of the usual gang of idiots chose to repost via copy and paste, whose point was to demonstrate that a liberal leaning news agency has published an opinion piece about the Manafort allocution admitting guilt as to ten of the Eastern District of Virginia “hung” indictments, and all (or nearly all) of the DC District Court charges then still pending) were within the pleas of guilty Manafort knowingly, competently, and following receipt of competent legal advice conveyed to the court in DC, orally and in the record. 

That guilty plea followed a lengthy summary by the federal prosecutors of the felonious conduct Manafort then pleaded guilty to committing. 

In the DC case, this involved conspiratorial conduct with Russian and pro-Russian oligarchs well connected to Putin.

Here’s the factual “rub”, that makes the NBR *opinion* piece *INTERESTING BUT IRRELEVANT.
*
The court transcript gives no conditional agreement on the subjects of criminality he is restricted from cooperating with the Federal government departments and divisions. “Broad Cooperation” means exactly what is appears to any sane, rational, and reasonable person, irrespective of personal political persuasion. He is obligated to cooperate via meeting with any prosecutorial authority to fully cooperate orally and through authentication of documents, toward  any government authority.  NPR’s opinion article, suggesting Mansfort has only ‘conditionally limited’ his cooperation does not comport with the facts spelled out in the official certified USDC transcript, for the District of Columbia, as officially released to the American people. 

Thus, interesting “*BUT*” irrelevant retains the essence of my opinion post, here in an obscure, yet feisty minion of opinionated and anonymous free thinkers, free from real world repercussions for each of our array of differing opinions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

I love transparency.
Gubment hates it.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love transparency.
> Gubment hates it.


Anyone who has created and employed the use of an anonymous internet forum false identity is not performing in a transparent capacity.  

If your actual life involves transparency, I’m sure you have a group of fellow travelers who think as you do. But your anonymity here is the very definition of non-transparency.

The “loyal” Trump federal government unlikely “hates” your so-called “transparency”.  And I doubt the California justice and tax enforcement departments has you or your business within its investigative divisions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Anyone who has created and employed the use of an anonymous internet forum false identity is not performing in a transparent capacity.
> 
> If your actual life involves transparency, I’m sure you have a group of fellow travelers who think as you do. But your anonymity here is the very definition of non-transparency.
> 
> The “loyal” Trump federal government unlikely “hates” your so-called “transparency”.  And I doubt the California justice and tax enforcement departments has you or your business within its investigative divisions.


Everyone knows who I am.
Sorry.
My name is well known as is Lion's and spola's.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 17, 2018)

Some of us are not ashamed of what we say on line, and feel strongly enough about our convictions to not hide who we are.
Maybe 3%.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Everyone knows who I am.
> Sorry.
> My name is well known as is Lion's and spola's.


I generally don’t read the substance of many posts.   They are abnormally  filled with unreliable sourced “so-called” news sources of dubious bias and opinions based on false interpretations of events of news worthy reporting.  

Thus, the only squabble that I recall where one poster I believe named “Dave” from Ventura, physically threatened someone, thus violating the TOS of the website, but no action was taken to address this violation of the TOS, nor any apparent referral to law enforcement.  

And recently Espola posted a family heritage newspaper article, which any wannabe Inspector Clouseau could derive his surname, which is of no interest to me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I generally don’t read the substance of many posts.   They are abnormally  filled with unreliable sourced “so-called” news sources of dubious bias and opinions based on false interpretations of events of news worthy reporting.
> 
> Thus, the only squabble that I recall where one poster I believe named “Dave” from Ventura, physically threatened someone, thus violating the TOS of the website, but no action was taken to address this violation of the TOS, nor any apparent referral to law enforcement.
> 
> And recently Espola posted a family heritage newspaper article, which any wannabe Inspector Clouseau could derive his surname, which is of no interest to me.


Ok, spola.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> .
> 
> The “loyal” Trump federal government unlikely “hates” your so-called “transparency”.  And I doubt the California justice and tax enforcement departments has you or your business within its investigative divisions.


Shouldn't this be one sentence?
What does it mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm sure he does, 
Schiff Calls Trump's Declassification of Russia Probe Documents a 'Clear Abuse of Power' 
Lauretta Brown |


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Shouldn't this be one sentence?
> What does it mean?


My literary style in this forum is to forgo the standard rules of English composition, by applying an informal use of a more conversational style, when I’m not in character. So I will often start a sentence with “And” in line with the auto-punctuation that will detect what it is programmed to believe is a completed sentence by adding a period.  The period that appears after the word period in the last sentence is an example of this dare I say, progressive and forward direction in the progress (there I go again) of mankind. 

As opposed to some in the country that would like to reverse course, proceed along a reactionary and conservative direction toward returning America again to some undefined era of “great”ness, by ignoring “whenever America was great” before.  So many unjust laws, so many atrocities toward fellow people and that went unreported or ignored.  Not so great, frankly.  

America is Great NOW.  And has been Great for decades if not centuries.  It continues despite the many injustices committed and condoned within its borders and unfortunately at times outside our borders in places of world conflict by a tiny percentage of its military and other external agencies that break from both the rule of law and common decency and conpasssion. 

Most Americans agree that progress is a good thing, in so many disciplines and endeavors.  Be it medicine, mathematics, infrastructure, agriculture, civil rights, the environment, justice, equality, acceptance of others, no matter their origins, cultures, religions, or beliefs, just a starting point of issues that come to mind.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I generally don’t read the substance of many posts.   They are abnormally  filled with unreliable sourced “so-called” news sources of dubious bias and opinions based on false interpretations of events of news worthy reporting.
> 
> Thus, the only squabble that I recall where one poster I believe named “Dave” from Ventura, physically threatened someone, thus violating the TOS of the website, but no action was taken to address this violation of the TOS, nor any apparent referral to law enforcement.
> 
> And recently Espola posted a family heritage newspaper article, which any wannabe Inspector Clouseau could derive his surname, which is of no interest to me.


E's name and email are proudly posted on his profile. Give him credit for that. Not sure if it's smart, but credit anyway.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> And I doubt the California justice and tax enforcement departments has you or your business within its investigative divisions.


Thank God. I was begining to think that California was like Russia.. where according to Espola they spy on every foreigner. Just ask him. He met someone who told him so.


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Thank God. I was begining to think that California was like Russia.. where according to Espola they spy on every foreigner. Just ask him. He met someone who told him so.


You don't believe that?  Then what proportion do they spy on?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> E's name and email are proudly posted on his profile. Give him credit for that. Not sure if it's smart, but credit anyway.


I’d have to give a hoot to spend even a moment’s time to look up Espola or anyone else’s profile information wherever that may be in the forum network.  That would be akin to opening someone’s medicine cabinet at a dinner party.  So should his name and contact info says he’s “Palmer Witherspoon” acclaimed German pole vaulter from the 1936 Olympics, it would have no impact on my internet conversations and asides with him. 

Did he win any medals for Germany?  I think Germany won the most medals that year.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Nothing really.  Just see that all five of my threads have a momentary chance to be at the top of the off topic forum.

To be fair, Manafort has plenty to share with the Mueller team, at the very least, to have been willing to concede to nearly all felonies charged against him in both Virginia and DC.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’d have to give a hoot to spend even a moment’s time to look up Espola or anyone else’s profile information wherever that may be in the forum network.  That would be akin to opening someone’s medicine cabinet at a dinner party.  So should his name and contact info says he’s “Palmer Witherspoon” acclaimed German pole vaulter from the 1936 Olympics, it would have no impact on my internet conversations and asides with him.
> 
> Did he win any medals for Germany?  I think Germany won the most medals that year.


He never vaulted for Germany, but I suspect he always dreamed of playing pocket pool for the USSR.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> You don't believe that?  Then what proportion do they spy on?


Sorry E. One answer per question. You're gonna have to go back and find it. It will give you something to do. Have fun now...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’d have to give a hoot to spend even a moment’s time to look up Espola or anyone else’s profile information wherever that may be in the forum network.  That would be akin to opening someone’s medicine cabinet at a dinner party.  So should his name and contact info says he’s “Palmer Witherspoon” acclaimed German pole vaulter from the 1936 Olympics, it would have no impact on my internet conversations and asides with him.
> 
> Did he win any medals for Germany?  I think Germany won the most medals that year.


Such a bad analogy from you. Your game is certainly slipping...


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Sorry E. One answer per question. You're gonna have to go back and find it. It will give you something to do. Have fun now...


You don't know?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Such a bad analogy from you. Your game is certainly slipping...


You’re unaware of my style of language and more importantly, my uses of subtle cultural references to entertain guests of the forum.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You’re unaware of my style of language and more importantly, my uses of subtle cultural references to entertain guests of the forum.


4 outta 10 on the ratto-meter.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You’re unaware of my style of language and more importantly, my uses of subtle cultural references to entertain guests of the forum.


Completely aware and that's why I posted you are slipping... and quickly at that.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> You don't know?


Actually it's you who doesn't know otherwise you wouldn't be asking me the same question a dozen times. Happy hunting Ezpula.


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Actually it's you who doesn't know otherwise you wouldn't be asking me the same question a dozen times. Happy hunting Ezpula.


I know what the truth is.  I don't know what you think.  Do you?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I know what the truth is.  I don't know what you think.  Do you?


It's been posted. Happy hunting..


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> It's been posted. Happy hunting..


Whatever it is, let's call it 1/N, I will accept as a point for further discussion.  Agreed?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Whatever it is, let's call it 1/N, I will accept as a point for further discussion.  Agreed?


How close are you to the stadium formerly occupied by the Chargers?


----------



## tenacious (Sep 29, 2018)

So where do folks see this Russia thing going from here?
At this point the hunt is on for a Scooter Libby fall guy.  Probably Don Jr., but I'd guess Trump hopes to make it Kushner. 

As for if Trump will get impeached.  My guess is if Dems take over the Congress, Trump will prove all to happy to work with their agenda.  Don't see how that leads to impeachment?  But of course if he gets crazy on Twitter or does something crazy as he's wont to do, he might piss enough of them off that they do start up the proceedings.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’d have to give a hoot to spend even a moment’s time to look up Espola or anyone else’s profile information wherever that may be in the forum network.  That would be akin to opening someone’s medicine cabinet at a dinner party.  So should his name and contact info says he’s “Palmer Witherspoon” acclaimed German pole vaulter from the 1936 Olympics, it would have no impact on my internet conversations and asides with him.
> 
> Did he win any medals for Germany?  I think Germany won the most medals that year.





Ricky Fandango said:


> He never vaulted for Germany, but I suspect he always dreamed of playing pocket pool for the USSR.


You actually looked up Nazi pole vaulters from the ‘36 Olympics to prove me wrong?  Try googling him again.  And go with what is perhaps either the first reference, or the consensus of the first ten references to figure out how you were duped.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So where do folks see this Russia thing going from here?
> At this point the hunt is on for a Scooter Libby fall guy.  Probably Don Jr., but I'd guess Trump hopes to make it Kushner.
> 
> As for if Trump will get impeached.  My guess is if Dems take over the Congress, Trump will prove all to happy to work with their agenda.  Don't see how that leads to impeachment?  But of course if he gets crazy on Twitter or does something crazy as he's wont to do, he might piss enough of them off that they do start up the proceedings.


Russia what?
Doesn't there need to be some sort of crime to be impeached?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 29, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> How close are you to the stadium formerly occupied by the Chargers?


_*Formerly ???*_  You mean I’ve been boycotting Chargers games at the Murph since idiot 4nos started the whole NFL boycott?  I paid for 4 season tickets at the 40 yard line on the west side, from a reputable online site I found in my spam folder, that I’ve already wired over $16,000 to, so I could have the sweet satisfaction of knowing those prime seats sat empty at games I boycotted in solidarity for the cause?

What the hell happened to them?


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Russia what?
> Doesn't there need to be some sort of crime to be impeached?


The "crime" is whatever Congress decides it is.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 29, 2018)

espola said:


> The "crime" is whatever Congress decides it is.


Like the Senate Democrats...if you're accused, you're guilty. 
Evidence is not necessary. Lack of evidence doesn't matter.


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Like the Senate Democrats...if you're accused, you're guilty.
> Evidence is not necessary. Lack of evidence doesn't matter.


Poor baby.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Poor baby.


I'm neither...


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm neither...


And yet you whine like one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Like the Senate Democrats...if you're accused, you're guilty.
> Evidence is not necessary. Lack of evidence doesn't matter.


Itʻs the way of Dem nutters


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 29, 2018)

espola said:


> And yet you whine like one.


Only in that pea brain of yours Magoo...
Accusations are not evidence...anyone with a brain knows that.
Please continue to enrich us all with your ignorance...


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only in that pea brain of yours Magoo...
> Accusations are not evidence...anyone with a brain knows that.
> Please continue to enrich us all with your ignorance...


Poor baby.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Poor baby.


Ignorant slut...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pin head...


Lion, what's up with this prop 8?


----------



## tenacious (Sep 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Russia what?
> Doesn't there need to be some sort of crime to be impeached?


Well... how many women have accused Trump of some sort of sexual assault, 17 or something like that.  Imagine if Congress asks all of them to come and talk about what happened Paula Jones style.  And then imagine they call in Trump and start asking him questions under oath.  Given the topic and Trump's bravado about his own sexual abilities... hard to see him coming out of 17 of those hearing without telling a single lie.  And look back at the Clinton years to see what that means.

But again impeaching Clinton ended Newt's career as a Washington player, and Dem's are whimpy about pressing the advantage.  So my guess is they would avoid opening proceeding against Trump if they can avoid it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well... how many women have accused Trump of some sort of sexual assault, 17 or something like that.  Imagine if Congress asks all of them to come and talk about what happened Paula Jones style.  And then imagine they call in Trump and start asking him questions under oath.  Given the topic and Trump's bravado about his own sexual abilities... hard to see him coming out of 17 of those hearing without telling a single lie.  And look back at the Clinton years to see what that means.
> 
> But again impeaching Clinton ended Newt's career as a Washington player, and Dem's are whimpy about pressing the advantage.  So my guess is they would avoid opening proceeding against Trump if they can avoid it.


Are you kidding, the Dems are ruthless, it's the Republicans that are pussies when push come to shove, see John McCain, Flake, Collins and that bitch from Alaska who is just pissed that no one would want to sexually assault her ugly ass.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well... how many women have accused Trump of some sort of sexual assault, 17 or something like that.  Imagine if Congress asks all of them to come and talk about what happened Paula Jones style.  And then imagine they call in Trump and start asking him questions under oath.  Given the topic and Trump's bravado about his own sexual abilities... hard to see him coming out of 17 of those hearing without telling a single lie.  And look back at the Clinton years to see what that means.
> 
> But again impeaching Clinton ended Newt's career as a Washington player, and Dem's are whimpy about pressing the advantage.  So my guess is they would avoid opening proceeding against Trump if they can avoid it.


Ask all the women to come and tell their stories...?
Oh...like they did with Billy boy...
Great idea td...way to be consistent!
Brilliant!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lion, what's up with this prop 8?


Vote no.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 30, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You actually looked up Nazi pole vaulters from the ‘36 Olympics to prove me wrong?  Try googling him again.  And go with what is perhaps either the first reference, or the consensus of the first ten references to figure out how you were duped.


I was talking about espola.
Go back and read the thread sherlock
I can see where you got razzle dazzled.
You took your analogy to heart and I didn’t.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Completely aware and that's why I posted you are slipping... and quickly at that.


Completely aware?  Honestly state who Palmer Witherspoon is without any research.  Otherwise, we will just be two people who know you have been disingenuous in your response.  You’ll know because you’ll have looked him up and denied doing so.  I’ll know based on how you craft your post.  Nobody will know, because nobody cares, and this forum is comprised of 2-3 vs 4-7 in political opposition.  The guests are an unknown quantity.  Yet I’ll be continue to be honest with you if your post displays credibility that you knew who Palmer is without doing any research. 

As always, I have no greater formal education than eighth grade culmination, and analogous to Joe the “Plumber”, I’m “just about to” start my GED studies, so determining credibility is absolutely not among the daily aspects of what I do.  

So much for being completely honest.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> _*Formerly ???*_  You mean I’ve been boycotting Chargers games at the Murph since idiot 4nos started the whole NFL boycott?  I paid for 4 season tickets at the 40 yard line on the west side, from a reputable online site I found in my spam folder, that I’ve already wired over $16,000 to, so I could have the sweet satisfaction of knowing those prime seats sat empty at games I boycotted in solidarity for the cause?
> 
> What the hell happened to them?


I’m reading something about a new stadium for the Chargers AND Rams in Inglewood underway.  I pre-ordered Rams season tickets at the Coliseum for the next 5 years, to the same off shore account.  I was counting on those tickets to be not used at the Coliseum. 

Plus I now see the Chargers are at Stub Hub.  Which is where I preordered season tickets out 5 years.  Something’s hinky here.  Are they going to move to Inglewood as well?  It better not be this off shore email fellow “Sebastien” whose very name I’m starting to wonder is even spelled right.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Completely aware?  Honestly state who Palmer Witherspoon is without any research.  Otherwise, we will just be two people who know you have been disingenuous in your response.  You’ll know because you’ll have looked him up and denied doing so.  I’ll know based on how you craft your post.  Nobody will know, because nobody cares, and this forum is comprised of 2-3 vs 4-7 in political opposition.  The guests are an unknown quantity.  Yet I’ll be continue to be honest with you if your post displays credibility that you knew who Palmer is without doing any research.
> 
> As always, I have no greater formal education than eighth grade culmination, and analogous to Joe the “Plumber”, I’m “just about to” start my GED studies, so determining credibility is absolutely not among the daily aspects of what I do.
> 
> So much for being completely honest.


Over react much? Either that or you don't understand the simple nuances of sarcasm. I have no idea who you are talking about and at this point I'm really not interested. 

Lately you have been trying so hard and it shows. Your post have become boring...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Over react much? Either that or you don't understand the simple nuances of sarcasm. I have no idea who you are talking about and at this point I'm really not interested.
> 
> Lately you have been trying so hard and it shows. Your post have become boring...


He really needs to go back to school and get his GED.
What kind of idiot doesn't graduate from High School?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He really needs to go back to school and get his GED.
> What kind of idiot doesn't graduate from High School?


We don't need no stinkin diplomas..


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Completely aware?  Honestly state who Palmer Witherspoon is without any research.  Otherwise, we will just be two people who know you have been disingenuous in your response.  You’ll know because you’ll have looked him up and denied doing so.  I’ll know based on how you craft your post.  Nobody will know, because nobody cares, and this forum is comprised of 2-3 vs 4-7 in political opposition.  The guests are an unknown quantity.  Yet I’ll be continue to be honest with you if your post displays credibility that you knew who Palmer is without doing any research.
> 
> As always, I have no greater formal education than eighth grade culmination, and analogous to Joe the “Plumber”, I’m “just about to” start my GED studies, so determining credibility is absolutely not among the daily aspects of what I do.
> 
> So much for being completely honest.


Good god you have to study for your GED? Well doesn't that say it all. I guess you're a bit dim in the light bulb department there champ.


----------



## Booter (Oct 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ignorant slut...


Renate


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> Renate


Ignoramus


----------



## tenacious (Oct 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ask all the women to come and tell their stories...?
> Oh...like they did with Billy boy...
> Great idea td...way to be consistent!
> Brilliant!


Consistent?  Paula Jones sent a sworn statement to congress...
Obviously now that we're living in the 21st century I'd say its safe to say this will play out more youtube, and less written testimony.  I believe several others were extended invitations, but don't remember how many testified.  Not sure what's inconsistent in that.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you kidding, the Dems are ruthless, it's the Republicans that are pussies when push come to shove, see John McCain, Flake, Collins and that bitch from Alaska who is just pissed that no one would want to sexually assault her ugly ass.


Examples of Dem's being ruthless? 
I admit politicians will have politician scandals.  But bet I can go round for round if we want to share examples of which party is worse.  Or should I say, the worst...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Examples of Dem's being ruthless?
> I admit politicians will have politician scandals.  But bet I can go round for round if we want to share examples of which party is worse.  Or should I say, the worst...


Obamacare


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Consistent?  Paula Jones sent a sworn statement to congress...
> Obviously now that we're living in the 21st century I'd say its safe to say this will play out more youtube, and less written testimony.  I believe several others were extended invitations, but don't remember how many testified.  Not sure what's inconsistent in that.


That's one of how many td?
Paula Jones
Monica Lewinsky
Juanita Broaddrick
Kathleen Willey
Gennifer Flowers


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Examples of Dem's being ruthless?
> I admit politicians will have politician scandals.  But bet I can go round for round if we want to share examples of which party is worse.  Or should I say, the worst...


We're going to scorecard supposed scandals? Ain't that rich. Perhaps that wouldn't sound so absurd if you simply said politics is a dirty, ruthless, "win" at all costs in lieu of the truth or fairness. Instead we get from you is a 'my side doesn't suck as much as your side does'... welcome to the absurd world we call politics.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> We're going to scorecard supposed scandals? Ain't that rich. Perhaps that wouldn't sound so absurd if you simply said politics is a dirty, ruthless, "win" at all costs in lieu of the truth or fairness. Instead we get from you is a 'my side doesn't suck as much as your side does'... welcome to the absurd world we call politics.


Tenacious Du and his you're- aboutist, whataboutism.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's one of how many td?
> Paula Jones
> Monica Lewinsky
> Juanita Broaddrick
> ...


As the titular head of this sub thread, since the imprisoned Manafort remains as its avatar, I have a perpetual (until, hint hint) my subthreads mysteriously are deleted, to add names to persons applying to past centuries of presidential sexual dalliances, true or alleged. 

Sally Hemings*
Maria Halpin

*Learned about Ms. Hemings’ sexual abuse from a wonderfully knowledgeable colleague while inside the White House, where Ms. Hemings was at least then, featured in a painting.  Perhaps the diplomatic reception room as I recall.  On a tour that was well beyond those offered to the general public.  Are general public tours even conducted anymore?


----------



## tenacious (Oct 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's one of how many td?
> Paula Jones
> Monica Lewinsky
> Juanita Broaddrick
> ...


I'm trying to see where you're going with this.  Are you saying it's fine that Dem's call all of the women Trump paid off to hide his affairs (plus the women who have claimed sexual assault) before Congress?  Or are you saying that Dem's hated it when you guys went after Clinton, so they shouldn't go after Trump?  Or is this just another Clinton rant...


----------



## tenacious (Oct 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Tenacious Du and his you're- aboutist, whataboutism.


I don't even know what this is suppose to mean?


----------



## tenacious (Oct 3, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> We're going to scorecard supposed scandals? Ain't that rich. Perhaps that wouldn't sound so absurd if you simply said politics is a dirty, ruthless, "win" at all costs in lieu of the truth or fairness. Instead we get from you is a 'my side doesn't suck as much as your side does'... welcome to the absurd world we call politics.


'derp

(Good grief what a stupid post.)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> As the titular head of this sub thread, since the imprisoned Manafort remains as its avatar, I have a perpetual (until, hint hint) my subthreads mysteriously are deleted, to add names to persons applying to past centuries of presidential sexual dalliances, true or alleged.
> 
> Sally Hemings*
> Maria Halpin
> ...


https://www.americanheritage.com/content/did-sally-hemings-and-thomas-jefferson-love-each-other


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't even know what this is suppose to mean?


Obvi.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> 'derp
> 
> (Good grief what a stupid post.)


Yes.
Its everyone else who is stupid.


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Examples of Dem's being ruthless?
> I admit politicians will have politician scandals.  But bet I can go round for round if we want to share examples of which party is worse.  Or should I say, the worst...



*Oh boy.....Have at it...*

*This should be real interesting....fair warning, we all know your education *
*drops off at grade 12......you've proved it.*

*Now go on and " Example " away...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2018)

https://t.co/dqq1VN25Bo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/dqq1VN25Bo


Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm trying to see where you're going with this.  Are you saying it's fine that Dem's call all of the women Trump paid off to hide his affairs (plus the women who have claimed sexual assault) before Congress?  Or are you saying that Dem's hated it when you guys went after Clinton, so they shouldn't go after Trump?  Or is this just another Clinton rant...


I'm once again pointing out the hypocrisy of the left...
They all but ignored the women who accused Clinton of rape...
Look at how they treat the SCOTUS nominee, no evidence, no eyewitness, no one to corroborate the "assault"...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> 'derp
> 
> (Good grief what a stupid post.)


It's a Tenacious 'derp sighting.  I'm surprised that you didn't put my name in your reply. 

BTW... how's your Hollywood? Accussers in the Me too movement are now being accused of sexual harassment.  Hollywood is filled with hypocrites like you...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm once again pointing out the hypocrisy of the left...
> They all but ignored the women who accused Clinton of rape...
> Look at how they treat the SCOTUS nominee, no evidence, no eyewitness, no one to corroborate the "assault"...


Don't expect Tenacious 'derp to believe that evidence is required,  that would require actual detective work. T'd is more of the imaginary fact sleuth just like his fellow Dems.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> 'derp
> 
> (Good grief what a stupid post.)


Do you wear a yellow and brown shirt with shorts all the time? Are you bald as well and have a Beagle for a dog? Do you suck at sports?


----------



## tenacious (Oct 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.
> Its everyone else who is stupid.


Listen... I know I'm not the only one who notices the smart people have left the Republican party.  Or at the least are in hiding. So I'm not saying everyone else is stupid.  Just the few Republicans left here in the forum who still bother to try and defend the Republican Party.  

Just offering my opinion.  Sorry is your offended that I'm pointing out stupid.  I know Post-Sarah Palin, you guys get mad but I'm done being PC.  Lion's tirades against political correctness inspired me.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 4, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you wear a yellow and brown shirt with shorts all the time? Are you bald as well and have a Beagle for a dog? Do you suck at sports?


Do I were a yellow and brown shirt?  Damn... I obviously messed with the wrong guy.  I'm mean Charlie Brown smack talk.  Yikes!


----------



## tenacious (Oct 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm once again pointing out the hypocrisy of the left...
> They all but ignored the women who accused Clinton of rape...
> Look at how they treat the SCOTUS nominee, no evidence, no eyewitness, no one to corroborate the "assault"...


Playing the hypocrisy card huh?  First of all, I wasn't in high school when Clinton was in office.  I didn't vote for him...
And also before you call me a hypocrite... let me ask, you certainly have never ignored the "Clinton Women."  You fine with Trump getting the same treatment; or are you yelling about hypocrites, while being a hypocrite?  lol (I hope that makes sense)

As for how "they" treat the SCOTUS nominee.  Let's just take a moment to remember Merck Garland, and how the Republicans wouldn't even bring him up for a vote.  This accusing the other guy while doing the same shit is getting old. That all Ima say about that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Listen... I know I'm not the only one who notices the smart people have left the Republican party.  Or at the least are in hiding. So I'm not saying everyone else is stupid.  Just the few Republicans left here in the forum who still bother to try and defend the Republican Party.
> 
> Just offering my opinion.  Sorry is your offended that I'm pointing out stupid.  I know Post-Sarah Palin, you guys get mad but I'm done being PC.  Lion's tirades against political correctness inspired me.


You people are the smart people, right?


----------



## tenacious (Oct 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are the smart people, right?


I'm not saying I'm "smart".  Just smart enough to know you and the rest of the I Luv Trump crew don't know what the hells going on.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Playing the hypocrisy card huh?  First of all, I wasn't in high school when Clinton was in office.  I didn't vote for him...
> And also before you call me a hypocrite... let me ask, you certainly have never ignored the "Clinton Women."  You fine with Trump getting the same treatment; or are you yelling about hypocrites, while being a hypocrite?  lol (I hope that makes sense)
> 
> As for how "they" treat the SCOTUS nominee.  Let's just take a moment to remember Merck Garland, and how the Republicans wouldn't even bring him up for a vote.  This accusing the other guy while doing the same shit is getting old. That all Ima say about that.


Don't think Einstein here knows what hypocrisy means. Hey dim bulb go look up the word and then apply it to the Kavanaugh ordeal. If you're still having trouble, then please do us all a favor STFU.

You're welcome.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Playing the hypocrisy card huh?  First of all, I wasn't in high school when Clinton was in office.  I didn't vote for him...
> And also before you call me a hypocrite... let me ask, you certainly have never ignored the "Clinton Women."  You fine with Trump getting the same treatment; or are you yelling about hypocrites, while being a hypocrite?  lol (I hope that makes sense)
> 
> As for how "they" treat the SCOTUS nominee.  Let's just take a moment to remember Merck Garland, and how the Republicans wouldn't even bring him up for a vote.  This accusing the other guy while doing the same shit is getting old. That all Ima say about that.


I don't give a flying rats ass if you even attended high school...
The left is full of hypocritical ass wipes...
The Republicans didn't smear Garlands name, never, ever.
The Republicans on the judiciary committee, while disagreeing with Sotomayer & Kagen never tried to destroy their reputations or drag them through the gutter.
Those Republicans then voted to confirm both of them.
This  shit is definitely getting old....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm not saying I'm "smart".  Just smart enough to know you and the rest of the I Luv Trump crew don't know what the hells going on.


Pinhead...


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't give a flying rats ass if you even attended high school...
> The left is full of hypocritical ass wipes...
> The Republicans didn't smear Garlands name, never, ever.
> The Republicans on the judiciary committee, while disagreeing with Sotomayer & Kagen never tried to destroy their reputations or drag them through the gutter.
> ...


As I recall, the Republicans did not let anyone say anything about Garland.

Did Sotomayor and Kagan have anything in their pasts that would have put them in the gutter?


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't give a flying rats ass if you even attended high school...
> The left is full of hypocritical ass wipes...
> The Republicans didn't smear Garlands name, never, ever.
> The Republicans on the judiciary committee, while disagreeing with Sotomayer & Kagen never tried to destroy their reputations or drag them through the gutter.
> ...


Republicans voted 5 yes, 36 no on the confirmation of Elena Kagan.

https://projects.propublica.org/represent/votes/111/senate/2/229

Republicans voted 9 yes, 31 no on the confirmation of Sonia Sotomayor.

https://projects.propublica.org/represent/votes/111/senate/1/262


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> As I recall, the Republicans did not let anyone say anything about Garland.
> 
> Did Sotomayor and Kagan have anything in their pasts that would have put them in the gutter?


Kavanaugh had nothing in his past (6 FBI back ground checks) to warrant the attacks he was exposed to. 
A non corroborated unsubstantiated charge should not put even you in the gutter Magoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Republicans voted 5 yes, 36 no on the confirmation of Elena Kagan.
> 
> https://projects.propublica.org/represent/votes/111/senate/2/229
> 
> ...


Yeah so?
How many Dem's gonna vote for Kavanaugh? 
How many Dem's stated they wouldn't support the nominee even before the nominee was named?


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Kavanaugh had nothing in his past (6 FBI back ground checks) to warrant the attacks he was exposed to.
> A non corroborated unsubstantiated charge should not put even you in the gutter Magoo.


Nothing in his past?  Where have you been the last few weeks?

And why all the petty provable lies and resistance by K and his supporters?


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah so?
> How many Dem's gonna vote for Kavanaugh?
> How many Dem's stated they wouldn't support the nominee even before the nominee was named?


I was responding to a little provable lie -- "Those Republicans then voted to confirm both of them."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Nothing in his past?  Where have you been the last few weeks?
> 
> And why all the petty provable lies and resistance by K and his supporters?


A non corroborated unsubstantiated charge...


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> A non corroborated unsubstantiated charge...


Non corroborated?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> As I recall, the Republicans did not let anyone say anything about Garland.
> 
> Did Sotomayor and Kagan have anything in their pasts that would have put them in the gutter?


If Sotomayor & Kagen had (R) at the end of their names, I'm sure they would find something "in the gutter".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> A non corroborated unsubstantiated charge...


I was talking about the Republicans on the Judiciary Committee...fuckin Magooooooooo

_The Republicans on the judiciary committee, while disagreeing with Sotomayer & Kagen never tried to destroy their reputations or drag them through the gutter.
Those Republicans then voted to confirm both of them._


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Non corroborated?


Yep...uncorroborated if you prefer....


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Non corroborated?


Let me ask a honest question...If you were on a jury would you convict this man based on the evidence before you?...never mind.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Follow the bouncing magoo. Who corroborated the alleged assault? The alleged victim?
> 
> Let me ask a honest question...If you were on a jury would you convict this man based on the evidence before you?...never mind.


Let me ask you an honest question - would you vote to confirm the nomination of a man who lied in his testimony at his confirmation hearing?


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I was talking about the Republicans on the Judiciary Committee...fuckin Magooooooooo
> 
> _The Republicans on the judiciary committee, while disagreeing with Sotomayer & Kagen never tried to destroy their reputations or drag them through the gutter.
> Those Republicans then voted to confirm both of them._


For the Sotomayor confirmation, the Committee vote was 13-6.   There were 7 Republicans were on the committee then.

For the Kagan nomination, the only Republican Committee member to vote in favor of her nomination was Lindsey Graham.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> If Sotomayor & Kagen had (R) at the end of their names, I'm sure they would find something "in the gutter".


You're sure?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> As I recall, the Republicans did not let anyone say anything about Garland.
> 
> Did Sotomayor and Kagan have anything in their pasts that would have put them in the gutter?


They are libs, aren't they, rhetorical.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Let me ask you an honest question - would you vote to confirm the nomination of a man who lied in his testimony at his confirmation hearing?


JC lied? What about drinking? Yearbook quotes? Drank in college? This is where were at defending *allegations* when your 16 years old? 18 years old? 20 years old?...with nothing but hearsay and innuendos? Guilty until proven innocent?  30+ years ago, let that sink in. 6 FBI background checks, stellar record as a judge not good enough?...please. ANY nominee would have been crucified by these zealots. Obstruct, delay is the game here. 

This is disgusting as it gets for politics and you slop it up as fact. You would be much more believable if you'd at least admit this a sham, but of course that would never happen. All because your crystal ball says this man will 'personally' overturn RvW and this lone man will set back our nation 100 years. Don't you see just how absurd that is?...that was rhetorical.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> JC lied? What about drinking? Yearbook quotes? Drank in college? This is where were at defending *allegations* when your 16 years old? 18 years old? 20 years old?...with nothing but hearsay and innuendos? Guilty until proven innocent?  30+ years ago, let that sink in. 6 FBI background checks, stellar record as a judge not good enough?...please. ANY nominee would have been crucified by these zealots. Obstruct, delay is the game here.
> 
> This is disgusting as it gets for politics and you slop it up as fact. You would be much more believable if you'd at least admit this a sham, but of course that would never happen. All because your crystal ball says this man will 'personally' overturn RvW and this lone man will set back our nation 100 years. Don't you see just how absurd that is?...that was rhetorical.


Any nominee?  What about Gorsuch?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You're sure?


Can only go by behavior/actions and yes it screams I'm sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Any nominee?  What about Gorsuch?


Who?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Any nominee?  What about Gorsuch?


Gorsuch appointment put the number 4 v 4...why would Kavanaugh's  appointment be so feared?


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Gorsuch appointment put the number 4 v 4...why would Kavanaugh's  appointment be so feared?


I think disgusted is a more appropriate description than feared.  Couldn't t find someone to nominate who isn't an asshole?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Any nominee?  What about Gorsuch?


If the dems controlled the house and senate when Garland was nominated, he'd be a supreme right now.
The left has used the courts, and will continue if allowed, to use them to legislate away political opposition.
Thank God (and Trump) the stopper is in the house.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I think disgusted is a more appropriate description than feared.  Couldn't t find someone to nominate who isn't an asshole?


That post says it all.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If the dems controlled the house and senate when Garland was nominated, he'd be a supreme right now.
> The left has used the courts, and will continue if allowed, to use them to legislate away political opposition.
> Thank God (and Trump) the stopper is in the house.


The House has nothing to say in Supreme Court nominations.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> That post says it all.


You agree that K is an asshole?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> The House has nothing to say in Supreme Court nominations.


Thank you, gumshoe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You agree that K is an asshole?


Why do you see assholes everywhere?


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why do you see assholes everywhere?


Why do you post untrue judgments about me?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Why do you post untrue judgments about me?


Poor baby.
What untruth got you butthurt this time?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2018)

Who am I?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You agree that K is an asshole?


No just you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> For the Sotomayor confirmation, the Committee vote was 13-6.   There were 7 Republicans were on the committee then.
> 
> For the Kagan nomination, the only Republican Committee member to vote in favor of her nomination was Lindsey Graham.


How many Democrats voted for Kavanaugh?


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How many Democrats voted for Kavanaugh?


Why would anyone vote for that lying asshole?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I think disgusted is a more appropriate description than feared.  Couldn't t find someone to nominate who isn't an asshole?


Regardless of qualification for some it does not matter whom Trump nominates....you fall face first into that category.

By the way Magoo, when did you stop beating your wife and children?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Why would anyone vote for that lying asshole?


You went to school with Kavanaugh? 
You know he lied or you think he lied...
The FBI has vetted the man 6+ times, yet you know he lied...your arrogance knows no bounds Magoo...


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Regardless of qualification for some it does not matter whom Trump nominates....you fall face first into that category.
> 
> By the way Magoo, when did you stop beating your wife and children?


I didn't have all that big a problem with K until it became evident during the hearings (even before Dr. Ford's testimony) that he had lied under oath during the hearings for his current position on the DC Circuit Court.  Then he added more obvious lies (not reported on Fox News or Breitbart so you will have to break out of your safety shell to learn about them).  After he acted like such a total asshole in his opening rebuttal even retired Justice Stevens, a lifelong Republican, changed his mind from supporting K to declaring him "not fit".

My wife and children are doing just fine - is that the best argument you have?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I didn't have all that big a problem with K until it became evident during the hearings (even before Dr. Ford's testimony) that he had lied under oath during the hearings for his current position on the DC Circuit Court.  Then he added more obvious lies (not reported on Fox News or Breitbart so you will have to break out of your safety shell to learn about them).  After he acted like such a total asshole in his opening rebuttal even retired Justice Stevens, a lifelong Republican, changed his mind from supporting K to declaring him "not fit".
> 
> My wife and children are doing just fine - is that the best argument you have?


Funny not hearing much about this "lying" BS...just that he's a drunken rapists. Why do you think he was upset?

BTW the way I heard you beat your wife...you're quite the coward magoo.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You went to school with Kavanaugh?
> You know he lied or you think he lied...
> The FBI has vetted the man 6+ times, yet you know he lied...your arrogance knows no bounds Magoo...


The most obvious (and provable) lie was about his teenage drinking and the minimum drinking age in Maryland during his high school years.  But that was just immature craziness, right?  He could have simply said that he had outgrown that behavior and become mature over time.  I have had to confess to some of my problems in that vein during security clearance screenings ("Have you ever been arrested?"*).  I didn't take the route of denying it happened and hoping that no one would find out.

Even before Dr. Ford's accusation became public, Sen. Leahy had put him in the position of either admitting that he had been misleading in his previous confirmation hearings in response to question about his role in selecting judges for w to nominate and his knowledge of the content of emails hacked from the accounts of Democrats in Congress, or just lying about it - so he lied.  I thought Leahy was going to use that as a hammer in the full Senate debate, but now I think it has devolved past that point and the confirmation vote has just become a test of Party loyalty for the R's.

*... just like in Alice's Restaurant.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Funny not hearing much about this "lying" BS...just that he's a drunken rapists. Why do you think he was upset?
> 
> BTW the way I heard you beat your wife...you're quite the coward magoo.


Pitiful. 

But if that's the best you have, you are just proving my point - please continue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I didn't have all that big a problem with K until it became evident during the hearings (even before Dr. Ford's testimony) that he had lied under oath during the hearings for his current position on the DC Circuit Court.  Then he added more obvious lies (not reported on Fox News or Breitbart so you will have to break out of your safety shell to learn about them).  After he acted like such a total asshole in his opening rebuttal even retired Justice Stevens, a lifelong Republican, changed his mind from supporting K to declaring him "not fit".
> 
> My wife and children are doing just fine - is that the best argument you have?


The FBI vetted the man 6+ times...I'll go with their recommendation...oh and the ABA  says Kavanaugh had met it's “very high standards with respect to integrity, professional competence and judicial temperament.” But you know better Magoo. 

I'm sure your wife and children are doing just fine, now that you no longer beat them....(That's an accusation without merit or corroboration).


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 5, 2018)

l


espola said:


> Pitiful.
> 
> But if that's the best you have, you are just proving my point - please continue.


Do you deny it?...thought so.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I think disgusted is a more appropriate description than feared.  Couldn't t find someone to nominate who isn't an asshole?


So now you don't like the appointment because you feel he's an a-hole? Who made you the judge? Talk about reaching for straws...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The FBI vetted the man 6+ times...I'll go with their recommendation...oh and the ABA  says Kavanaugh had met it's “very high standards with respect to integrity, professional competence and judicial temperament.” But you know better Magoo.
> 
> I'm sure your wife and children are doing just fine, now that you no longer beat them....(That's an accusation without merit or corroboration).


Magoo cpuld care less... he's lost his mind and is no longer capable of deciphering fact from fantasy.  He has already admitted that hearsay shpuld be admitted as fact based on his belief that Russia spies on all foreigners.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The FBI vetted the man 6+ times...I'll go with their recommendation...oh and the ABA  says Kavanaugh had met it's “very high standards with respect to integrity, professional competence and judicial temperament.” But you know better Magoo.
> 
> I'm sure your wife and children are doing just fine, now that you no longer beat them....(That's an accusation without merit or corroboration).


The ABA withdrew their recommendation "for further evaluation" based on his demonstrated poor temperament in the hearings.  Wasn't that reported on Breitbart?

Please continue with your wife-beating accusations.  You're doing great - no one is laughing at you.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Magoo cpuld care less... he's lost his mind and is no longer capable of deciphering fact from fantasy.  He has already admitted that hearsay shpuld be admitted as fact based on his belief that Russia spies on all foreigners.


Whatever portion of foreign visitors that you believe Russia spies on, do you think that t would have been in that fraction when he visited Russia?


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So now you don't like the appointment because you feel he's an a-hole? Who made you the judge? Talk about reaching for straws...


A proven lying asshole.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> The *ABA withdrew their recommendation "for further evaluation*" based on his demonstrated poor temperament in the hearings.  Wasn't that reported on Breitbart?
> 
> Please continue with your wife-beating accusations.  You're doing great - no one is laughing at you.


And now that the FBI concluded the investigation it's time to move on.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> And now that the FBI concluded the investigation it's time to move on.


Have you read the latest FBI report?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> The ABA withdrew their recommendation "for further evaluation" based on his demonstrated poor temperament in the hearings.  Wasn't that reported on Breitbart?
> 
> Please continue with your wife-beating accusations.  You're doing great - no one is laughing at you.


The ABA will find the same as the FBI...nothing to the accusations...
No one is laughing at me...but they sure as hell are laughing at you...ya wife beating dweep. (Again an accusation without merit or corroboration)
By the way Magoo, do you recall swilling brew and passing out in your Navy bunk? (One more accusation without merit or corroboration)
See how easy this is Magoo...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Whatever portion of foreign visitors that you believe Russia spies on, do you think that t would have been in that fraction when he visited Russia?


Nice try Sunshine... you just can't get past the fact that you're wrong....again.

Hmmm...maybe GBG will like my comment so that T'd can keep running with his conspiracy theory? 

You guys are so funny and desperate  when your heads are handed to you..


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Have you read the latest FBI report?


Did you? Please feel free to copy and paste it here...


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The ABA will find the same as the FBI...nothing to the accusations...
> No one is laughing at me...but they sure as hell are laughing at you...ya wife beating dweep. (Again an accusation without merit or corroboration)
> By the way Magoo, do you recall swilling brew and passing out in your Navy bunk? (One more accusation without merit or corroboration)
> See how easy this is Magoo...


You're doing great.  Please continue.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice try Sunshine... you just can't get past the fact that you're wrong....again.
> 
> Hmmm...maybe GBG will like my comment so that T'd can keep running with his conspiracy theory?
> 
> You guys are so funny and desperate  when your heads are handed to you..


You didn't answer the question - the question that was under discussion when you wandered off into your "hearsay" track.

Whatever portion of foreign visitors that you believe Russia spies on, do you think that t would have been in that fraction when he visited Russia?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You're doing great.  Please continue.


Lion is doing a great job of posting facts..you keep posting opinions. 

Maybe Charlie Brown will come help you out. I mean Tenacious 'derp.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question - the question that was under discussion when you wandered off into your "hearsay" track.
> 
> Whatever portion of foreign visitors that you believe Russia spies on, do you think that t would have been in that fraction when he visited Russia?


I answered the question the first time you asked it. Not my fault you missed it...

Happy hunting Magoo...


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you? Please feel free to copy and paste it here...


No, I haven't.  The restrictions placed on the report were so onerous that it was impossible for even all of the Senators to read it in the time allotted.  Why do you suppose they did that?


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Lion is doing a great job of posting facts..you keep posting opinions.
> 
> Maybe Charlie Brown will come help you out. I mean Tenacious 'derp.


You mean facts like wife-beating?


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I answered the question the first time you asked it. Not my fault you missed it...
> 
> Happy hunting Magoo...


No, you didn't.  I just asked that question today.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> No, I haven't.  The restrictions placed on the report were so onerous that it was impossible for even all of the Senators to read it in the time allotted.  Why do you suppose they did that?


Why did Feinstein sit on the accusation? Why do you suppose she did that?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You're doing great.  Please continue.


Okie dokie....

'Sexual McCarthyism': Dershowitz Says Dems Set 'Terrible Precedent' With Kavanaugh Allegations
Says nominating process being 'destroyed' for future judges.

Harvard Law professor emeritus Alan Dershowitz warned Friday on "Fox & Friends" that the left has risked "destroying" the Supreme Court nomination process through uncorroborated sexual assault allegations against Brett Kavanaugh.

He questioned why anyone would want to go through this process in the future, noting that Kavanaugh will no longer teach at Harvard due to the unproven allegations against him.

"This kind of sexual McCarthyism is a terrible, terrible precedent," said Dershowitz, arguing that sexual assault claims should be taken seriously but a witness possibly making up a statement "out of whole cloth" must also be taken seriously.

http://insider.foxnews.com/2018/10/05/alan-dershowitz-blasts-democrats-sexual-mccarthyism-brett-kavanaugh-allegations


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You mean facts like wife-beating?


That's as much fact as Kavanaugh attempting rape...for you and the knuckle heads on the left it is.
You're the one that believes all one has to do is make an unsubstantiated claim & the accused is guilty....any moron can see that. Right Magoo?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You mean facts like wife-beating?


Facts? That's rich...we live in a new world magoo. Facts hahahahahah!!!!!

You've been accused there chief and I find you guilty...you wife beating coward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> No, I haven't.  The restrictions placed on the report were so onerous that it was impossible for even all of the Senators to read it in the time allotted.  Why do you suppose they did that?


Elections have consequences, we won.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Why did Feinstein sit on the accusation? Why do you suppose she did that?


What makes you think she sat on it?


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's as much fact as Kavanaugh attempting rape...for you and the knuckle heads on the left it is.
> You're the one that believes all one has to do is make an unsubstantiated claim & the accused is guilty....any moron can see that. Right Magoo?


I accept that the attempted rape is a he-said/she-said situation.  However, K's lies under oath are right there for everyone to see.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Facts? That's rich...we live in a new world magoo. Facts hahahahahah!!!!!
> 
> You've been accused there chief and I find you guilty...you wife beating coward.


Perfect.  Of course you do.

Please continue.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Perfect.  Of course you do.
> 
> Please continue.


I'm good.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I accept that the attempted rape is a he-said/she-said situation.  However, K's lies under oath are right there for everyone to see.


Magoo you see what you want to see. Though you're a wife beater right there for everyone to see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Magoo you see what you want to see. Though you're a wife beater right there for everyone to see.


OBVI.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> No, you didn't.  I just asked that question today.


Look again Sunshine...


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Look again Sunshine...


Previously I asked what you thought the proportion of foreign visitors was that Russia spied on.  Today I asked if t fit in that fraction, whatever it is.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> What makes you think she sat on it?


From the LA Times:

"_Feinstein received word of the allegations in a July letter in which Ford requested confidentiality. The senator did not bring it up at Kavanaugh’s four-day confirmation hearing, in a private meeting with him or at a closed-door discussion between Kavanaugh and the full committee. But shortly after the hearing, *rumors of the letter circulated among* *Democrats on the Judiciary Committee*. They privately requested that Feinstein share the contents of the letter with them, according to Democratic sources."_

_"*Once the online news publication the Intercept reported on the controversy*, Feinstein referred the letter to the FBI and said so publicly. That decision was the result of a meeting of committee Democrats shortly after the publication, according to Durbin. Days later, Ford decided to go public."_

_"The American people deserve to know why the ranking member on the Senate Judiciary Committee waited nearly three months to hand this disqualifying document over to the federal authorities, and why Sen. Feinstein politely pantomimed her way through [the confirmation] hearing without a single question about the content of Kavanaugh’s character,” De León said"._

De Leon is a democrat.

Feinstein played the card, I want to protect the identify of this traumatized women, so I kept it secret-for 3 fken months. *Until *those "rumors" started and the Intercept conveniently reported to the world to see and then, only then, does Ford decide to go public since it was out there now. Of course *AFTER* the confirmation hearings. Who started the rumors, who leaked it?

Do you still believe in Santa? Easter Bunny? Are you putting the few teeth you have left under the pillow it hopes of 25c from the tooth fairy? No of course you don't (will maybe the tooth fairy). You sir are a simpleton, a partisan hack, who won't admit to a political smear campaign the likes that has never been seen before...you sir are a wife beater and that says it all about your character.


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> From the LA Times:
> 
> "_Feinstein received word of the allegations in a July letter in which Ford requested confidentiality. The senator did not bring it up at Kavanaugh’s four-day confirmation hearing, in a private meeting with him or at a closed-door discussion between Kavanaugh and the full committee. But shortly after the hearing, *rumors of the letter circulated among* *Democrats on the Judiciary Committee*. They privately requested that Feinstein share the contents of the letter with them, according to Democratic sources."_
> 
> ...


And you were doing so well until that last line revealed your true character.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> And you were doing so well until that last line revealed your true character.


I certainly don't need approval from the likes of you...thanks for playing.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Previously I asked what you thought the proportion of foreign visitors was that Russia spied on.  Today I asked if t fit in that fraction, whatever it is.


Like I said. I already answered. You've asked the same question in different ways maybe thinking I will answer differently.  I wont... so my answer remains the same.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> You mean facts like wife-beating?


So your saying that it's a fact? First step to recovery...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Why would anyone vote for that lying asshole?


Did you listen to Kavanaugh the whole time during the Senate hearings?


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Like I said. I already answered. You've asked the same question in different ways maybe thinking I will answer differently.  I wont... so my answer remains the same.


One question expects a numerical answer, and the other a yes/no response.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 5, 2018)

espola said:


> One question expects a numerical answer, and the other a yes/no response.


Like I posted. I've already answered your question. 


Happy hunting..


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2018)

Espola beats his wife?
What a dick.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Espola beats his wife?
> What a dick.


Such an asshole.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Espola beats his wife?
> What a dick.


Yes, his wife's name is meat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2018)

espola said:


> I think disgusted is a more appropriate description than feared.  Couldn't t find someone to nominate who isn't an asshole?


Like a black woman?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like a black woman?


I cant wait until Ruth "Buzzie" Ginsberg retires to the socialist utopia in the sky.
Who do you think Trump will trigger the left with then?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I cant wait until Ruth "Buzzie" Ginsberg retires to the socialist utopia in the sky.
> Who do you think Trump will trigger the left with then?


Sarah Palin might stir things up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sarah Palin might stir things up.


The mayor of Milfistan.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 6, 2018)

espola said:


> The ABA withdrew their recommendation "for further evaluation" based on his demonstrated poor temperament in the hearings.  Wasn't that reported on Breitbart?
> 
> Please continue with your wife-beating accusations.  You're doing great - no one is laughing at you.


Muahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......withdrew?..........................'still stands' .........................
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The American Bar Association (ABA) sent a letter to the leaders of the Senate Judiciary Committee on Friday announcing that it will be reopening its evaluation of Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh.

The ABA said in the letter to Chairman Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa) and ranking member Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.) that “new information of a material nature regarding temperament” has prompted it to reopen its evaluation.

The association said its Standing Committee does not expect to complete the process and “re-vote” before the final Senate vote on Kavanaugh’s nomination, which is slated for Saturday.

*The group noted that its "original rating stands."   
*
https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/410130-american-bar-association-re-opening-kavanaugh-evaluation-due-to-temperament


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......withdrew?..........................'still stands' .........................
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The American Bar Association (ABA) sent a letter to the leaders of the Senate Judiciary Committee on Friday announcing that it will be reopening its evaluation of Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh.
> ...


Awfully quite in here...no doubt the nutters are licking their gaping wounds today.

As much as I was sickened by the democrat's spectacle of attempting to destroy Judge K, excuse me, Supreme Court Justice K, in the long run it galvanized the republican base like nothing else could. From deplorables to obstruct and delay, this disgusting display of win at all costs will cost them at the polls. And also can't wait for the investigation and fallout into Frienkenstein's handling of this debacle...should be great theater.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The mayor of Milfistan.


She has my vote.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......withdrew?..........................'still stands' .........................
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The American Bar Association (ABA) sent a letter to the leaders of the Senate Judiciary Committee on Friday announcing that it will be reopening its evaluation of Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh.
> ...


Douchebags, just like the ACLU.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2018)

the-tea-party-the-john-birch-society-and-the-fear-of-mob-rule-an-interview-with-claire-conner


----------



## tenacious (Oct 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> the-tea-party-the-john-birch-society-and-the-fear-of-mob-rule-an-interview-with-claire-conner


Now did you have to read that in a news paper to know?  I mean I sure don't need no newspaper to know the nutters were all mixed up.


----------



## tenacious (Oct 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Douchebags, just like the ACLU.


I think the ACLU does a lot of good work.  They give people who would otherwise be voiceless, access to the legal system.  But I guess I can see why you and the rest of the angry right wouldn't like them.  

If you lean fascist, then of course the ACLU would have to be like the boogie man.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Do I were a yellow and brown shirt?  Damn... I obviously messed with the wrong guy.  I'm mean Charlie Brown smack talk.  Yikes!


What? You're not gonna post "Good grief" again? Thanks for the laughs..


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Nothing in his past?  Where have you been the last few weeks?
> 
> And why all the petty provable lies and resistance by K and his supporters?


Did you listen to Kavanaugh during the Senate hearings in it's entirety?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think the ACLU does a lot of good work.  They give people who would otherwise be voiceless, access to the legal system.  But I guess I can see why you and the rest of the angry right wouldn't like them.
> 
> If you lean fascist, then of course the ACLU would have to be like the boogie man.


The ACLU protects nazi's, kkk, & other hate groups who would otherwise be voiceless...good work indeed.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Oct 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Now did you have to read that in a news paper to know?  I mean I sure don't need no newspaper to know the nutters were all mixed up.


What is a newspaper? Was that the kid on a bike thing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think the ACLU does a lot of good work.  They give people who would otherwise be voiceless, access to the legal system.  But I guess I can see why you and the rest of the angry right wouldn't like them.
> 
> If you lean fascist, then of course the ACLU would have to be like the boogie man.


Lean?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think the ACLU does a lot of good work.


Like?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lean?


You know?  Like the tolerant left wing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 12, 2018)

Everyone got a good laugh at Trump's expense.

“There was collusion between Hillary, the Democrats and Russia,” Trump said as supporters chanted “lock her up” at a rally on Wednesday. “There was a lot of collusion with them and Russia and lots of other people.”


“Russia, if you’re listening, I hope you’re able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,” he said. “I think you will probably be rewarded mightily by our press.”

An indictment issued this summer by a grand jury convened by special counsel Robert Mueller says Russian agents attempted to break into several Clinton-related accounts for the first time later that day.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/hillary-clinton-shreds-donald-trump-023228123.html


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Now did you have to read that in a news paper to know?  I mean I sure don't need no newspaper to know the nutters were all mixed up.


*Awww.....your wittle sack contains two mixed up wittle " acres "....*

*Leave em alone for awhile and the Liberal swelling will even out...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone got a good laugh at Trump's expense.
> 
> “There was collusion between Hillary, the Democrats and Russia,” Trump said as supporters chanted “lock her up” at a rally on Wednesday. “There was a lot of collusion with them and Russia and lots of other people.”
> 
> ...


You're kinda late to the party... Trump won. If anyone is laughing it's President Trump at HRCs expense.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

Now that that lyin stinkin convicted felon has confessed there is no Russian collusion, can’t we get back to the pressing political issues of the day?

Like making fun of AOC’s heritage!


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You're kinda late to the party... Trump won. If anyone is laughing it's President Trump at HRCs expense.


You ain’t kidding. He and all his followers keep laughing at her expense, watching all her crooked associates go to jail and all these investigations about her corruption. He laughs on twitter every day!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> You ain’t kidding. He and all his followers keep laughing at her expense, watching all her crooked associates go to jail and all these investigations about her corruption. He laughs on twitter every day!


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you listen to Kavanaugh during the Senate hearings in it's entirety?


I really don’t believe he knew about it.


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you listen to Kavanaugh during the Senate hearings in it's entirety?


Anyone with half a brain could tell he was desperate and probably lying.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2019)

But the president had no involvement pertaining to my clearance or my husband’s clearance — zero.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2019)

He tells me he didn’t know about it, and I will take him at his word.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Awww.....your wittle sack contains two mixed up wittle " acres "....*
> 
> *Leave em alone for awhile and the Liberal swelling will even out...*


I want you to turn around, go outside, comeback and don't talk about having no job, no car, no girlfriend, no future, no dick.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Now that that lyin stinkin convicted felon has confessed there is no Russian collusion, can’t we get back to the pressing political issues of the day?
> 
> Like making fun of AOC’s heritage!


Yes... it kind of makes you wonder who would ever hire such a "lyin stinkin" human being, and pay them millions of dollars to be their personal attorney?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 3, 2019)

Man Does This Guy SPEAK The TRUTH !!!!!!!


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I want you to turn around, go outside, comeback and don't talk about having no job, no car, no girlfriend, no future, no dick.


*This is just precious....!

Are we a little " sensitive " ......Poor Poor Bob the Slob...*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 4, 2019)

Did Russia get its love?  No. Never mind.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 5, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I want you to turn around, go outside, comeback and don't talk about having no job, no car, no girlfriend, no future, no dick.





nononono said:


> *This is just precious....!*


Now you just gotta learn how guys talk. You just listen to the way Martin and I banter it back and forth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yes... it kind of makes you wonder who would ever hire such a "lyin stinkin" human being, and pay them millions of dollars to be their personal attorney?


Kinda like who would ever nominate a “lyin stinkin" human being like HRC and pay them millions of dollars to be their POTUS nominee?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kinda like who would ever nominate a “lyin stinkin" human being like HRC and pay them millions of dollars to be their POTUS nominee?


Is that a tear on your cheek?


----------



## messy (Mar 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kinda like who would ever nominate a “lyin stinkin" human being like HRC and pay them millions of dollars to be their POTUS nominee?


Nice non sequitur. Are you analogizing HRC’s nomination for POTUS, where she earned a majority of votes even after using a .com email instead of .gov and hasn’t been convicted of anything, to the fact that Trump paid Cohen millions as his lawyer and later referred to him as “lying” and “stinking?”
Care to lay out the analogy in further detail, Chicken Iz? (Or is it huli buli boy?)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice non sequitur. Are you analogizing HRC’s nomination for POTUS, where she earned a majority of votes even after using a .com email instead of .gov and hasn’t been convicted of anything, to the fact that Trump paid Cohen millions as his lawyer and later referred to him as “lying” and “stinking?”
> Care to lay out the analogy in further detail, Chicken Iz? (Or is it huli buli boy?)



Q: What do you call a lawyer with an IQ of 100?
A: Your Honor.
Q: What do you call a lawyer with an IQ of 50
A: Senator.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice non sequitur. Are you analogizing HRC’s nomination for POTUS, where she earned a majority of votes even after using a .com email instead of .gov and hasn’t been convicted of anything, to the fact that Trump paid Cohen millions as his lawyer and later referred to him as “lying” and “stinking?”
> Care to lay out the analogy in further detail, Chicken Iz? (Or is it huli buli boy?)


Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that a tear on your cheek?


Tears of laughter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice non sequitur. Are you analogizing HRC’s nomination for POTUS, where she earned a majority of votes even after using a .com email instead of .gov and hasn’t been convicted of anything, to the fact that Trump paid Cohen millions as his lawyer and later referred to him as “lying” and “stinking?”
> Care to lay out the analogy in further detail, Chicken Iz? (Or is it huli buli boy?)


She was convicted in the court of public opinion, where it matters most to that lying whore and her family.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tears of laughter.


Aren't you the guy that has that video of Comey pardoning HRC?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She was convicted in the court of public opinion, where it matters most to that lying whore and her family.


What lies?


----------



## messy (Mar 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She was convicted in the court of public opinion, where it matters most to that lying whore and her family.


Is that the public who gave her millions more votes than Trump? 
Are you still mad that she used .com instead of .org? 
Looking forward to the reports on your boy Trump.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 5, 2019)

YIKES

Paddy Power London has Stone getting tossed in jail at 2/1.  Any takers?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Is that the public who gave her millions more votes than Trump?
> /QUOTE]
> Those votes and $4.50 will buy you a cup of coffee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 6, 2019)

One of the things, importantly that nono promised me last night is regardless he’s not going to do fecal and monkey butt pictures and nuclear. 

Not going to do pooping. So I trust him, and I take him at his word. I hope that’s true.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Now you just gotta learn how guys talk. You just listen to the way Martin and I banter it back and forth.



*Sorry Bob.....yur not a guy...yur a....*

*




*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Mar 8, 2019)

Two people who have never been photographed together and have no common interest in Florida style day spas.


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4135









*More Putin for you " Bob "......*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 9, 2019)

Did Trump say there was no _Russian_ collusion or simply no collusion?  Cuz if he said _Russian_, he’s in the clear.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4150 Did Trump say there was no _Russian_ collusion or simply no collusion?  Cuz if he said _Russian_, he’s in the clear.


Desperate times.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *More Putin for you " Bob "......*


I get the optics of Putin presenting himself as macho to a Russian people who have always looked to strongmen to lead them, but I'm a bit surprised he doesn't Photoshop some of these pics before releasing.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 9, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4144 Two people who have never been photographed together and have no common interest in Florida style day spas.


Ignoring the politics of Trump partying with pimps (as I doubt it surprises anyone given that we all assume he had to pay Stormy to sleep with him anyway)... my feeling is prostitution is impossible to stop and it's time we just legalize it. 

I'm totally open to changing my mind, but honestly don't see much downside.  While on the upside it will be much harder to human traffic girls, it will eliminate the STD's being passed, and the additional tax revenue is another benefit it we take it out of the shadows.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Ignoring the politics of Trump partying with pimps (as I doubt it surprises anyone given that we all assume he had to pay Stormy to sleep with him anyway)... my feeling is prostitution is impossible to stop and it's time we just legalize it.
> 
> I'm totally open to changing my mind, but honestly don't see much downside.  While on the upside it will be much harder to human traffic girls, it will eliminate the STD's being passed, and the additional tax revenue is another benefit it we take it out of the shadows.


The moral decay of America, presented to you by and from the left.
Queers, dope, no religion and pro prostitution, congratulations.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The moral decay of America, presented to you by and from the left.
> Queers, dope, no religion and pro prostitution, congratulations.


The President of the United States is posing for selfies with pimps and talks about grabbing women by the pussy, yet his supporters want to lecture about moral decay?  Seems to me the moral decay has already happened...

Anyway, glib responses aside.  Not sure visiting a prostitute is any worse for society (or more sinful) then someone sitting home alone wanking off to porn on their computer?  Do you.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> The President of the United States is posing for selfies with pimps and talks about grabbing women by the pussy, yet his supporters want to lecture about moral decay?  Seems to me the moral decay has already happened...
> 
> Anyway, glib responses aside.  Not sure visiting a prostitute is any worse for society (or more sinful) then sitting home alone wanking off to porn on their computer?  Do you.


You’re morally decayed.


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2019)

I recall about 30 years ago we found some unwanted charges for 900 calls on our phone bill, apparently made by the guys who were remodeling our house while we were at work.   Now they just use their cellphones for the same purpose, I guess.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The moral decay of America, presented to you by and from the left.
> Queers, dope, no religion and pro prostitution, congratulations.





Ricky Fandango said:


> Why do you hate queers?


Yeah. What he said.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The moral decay of America, presented to you by and from the left.
> Queers, dope, no religion and pro prostitution, congratulations.


If there is truly any decay of morals in America Donald J. Trump is the poster child.


----------



## messy (Mar 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The moral decay of America, presented to you by and from the left.
> Queers, dope, no religion and pro prostitution, congratulations.


The best example of that decay is the cheering throngs for the guy who fucked a porn star while his wife was pregnant, paid her 6 figures to keep her mouth shut and bragged to a reporter that he grabs women by the pussy. 
Are those cheering throngs on the left?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

espola said:


> I recall about 30 years ago we found some unwanted charges for 900 calls on our phone bill, apparently made by the guys who were remodeling our house while we were at work.   Now they just use their cellphones for the same purpose, I guess.


Did your wife buy that one?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 9, 2019)

messy said:


> The best example of that decay is the cheering throngs for the guy who fucked a porn star while his wife was pregnant, paid her 6 figures to keep her mouth shut and bragged to a reporter that he grabs women by the pussy.
> Are those cheering throngs on the left?


Like always everything they say is that of which they themselves are guilty . . . just like their lord and false idol t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If there is truly any decay of morals in America Donald J. Trump is the poster child.


See how things work?
 
 
Proud poppa I am sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

messy said:


> The best example of that decay is the cheering throngs for the guy who fucked a porn star while his wife was pregnant, paid her 6 figures to keep her mouth shut and bragged to a reporter that he grabs women by the pussy.
> Are those cheering throngs on the left?


Trump was a Democrat back then.
Too funny.
He is a changed man these days, he has seen the light.
Don't you believe people can evolve?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump was a Democrat back then.
> Too funny.
> He is a changed man these days, he has seen the light.
> Don't you believe people can evolve?


t isn't a Dem. nor Rep. he's for t and nothing else. He has monetized the presidency, he, his family and select friends are cashing in, not you, big time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> See how things work?
> View attachment 4156
> View attachment 4157
> Proud poppa I am sure.


Once again, hilarious you of all people attempting to take the high road. Also seeing who you support trying to equate the two in any way. Just like the justice system, the rich white guy gets a pass, while those of color are demonized, prosecuted and given long terms for small, inconsequential improprieties.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once again, hilarious you of all people attempting to take the high road. Also seeing who you support trying to equate the two in any way. Just like the justice system, the rich white guy gets a pass, while those of color are demonized, prosecuted and given long terms for small, inconsequential improprieties.


What color?
If you can't do the time don't do the crime.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What color?
> If you can't do the time don't do the crime.


Again you prefer to be intentionally ignorant.


----------



## messy (Mar 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump was a Democrat back then.
> Too funny.
> He is a changed man these days, he has seen the light.
> Don't you believe people can evolve?


Can’t you read? I wasn’t talking about Trump.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What color?
> If you can't do the time don't do the crime.


Hmm... wasn’t one of the the judge of the Manafort trials points that he was concerned Paul looked like he’d suffered enough?  Surprised when I read comments like this that you seem fine with a guy who stole millions and betrayed his country getting a slap on the wrist because the judge didn’t think he could do the time...

But then again you conservatives always have one set of rules for yourselves and another for everyone else.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again you prefer to be intentionally ignorant.


Muahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....................................................hilarious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... wasn’t one of the the judge of the Manafort trials points that he was concerned Paul looked like he’d suffered enough?  Surprised when I read comments like this that you seem fine with a guy who stole millions and betrayed his country getting a slap on the wrist because the judge didn’t think he could do the time...
> 
> But then again you conservatives always have one set of rules for yourselves and another for everyone else.


First time offender, non violent crime. Mueller was going for more time than most murders serve.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2019)

messy said:


> The best example of that decay is the cheering throngs for the guy who fucked a porn star while his wife was pregnant, paid her 6 figures to keep her mouth shut and bragged to a reporter that he grabs women by the pussy.
> Are those cheering throngs on the left?


Who were you talking about then?


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who were you talking about then?


The cheering throngs?


----------



## messy (Mar 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who were you talking about then?


The cheering throngs


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2019)

David Horowitz Exposes the Left's Dark Agenda
RICHARD KIRK
A concise, chilling book brimming with evidence that links numerous cultural depredations to one overriding theme: the Left's attack on Christian Amer...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/david_horowitz_exposes_the_lefts_dark_agenda.html


----------



## messy (Mar 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> David Horowitz Exposes the Left's Dark Agenda
> RICHARD KIRK
> A concise, chilling book brimming with evidence that links numerous cultural depredations to one overriding theme: the Left's attack on Christian Amer...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/03/david_horowitz_exposes_the_lefts_dark_agenda.html


Thanks for the tip. You’re pro-Christian values and Trump, right? Is fucking a porn star while your wife is pregnant and paying her off to keep quiet a Christian thing? It is, right?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks for the tip. You’re pro-Christian values and Trump, right? Is fucking a porn star while your wife is pregnant and paying her off to keep quiet a Christian thing? It is, right?


Doesn't seem like it's yet dawned on the Christian set that throwing their values out the window to gain, a couple supreme court votes that will only last 20 or 30 years by hypocritically supporting someone like Trump who is antithetical to their entire world view, is going to end up turning millions of American's who should be open to their world view away from the church for generations.  Talk about pride coming before the fall.

Somehow I don't think Jesus woulda done it that way...


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 10, 2019)

4nuts, me love you long time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks for the tip. You’re pro-Christian values and Trump, right? Is fucking a porn star while your wife is pregnant and paying her off to keep quiet a Christian thing? It is, right?


Fake news.
Let's see the video.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Doesn't seem like it's yet dawned on the Christian set that throwing their values out the window to gain, a couple supreme court votes that will only last 20 or 30 years by hypocritically supporting someone like Trump who is antithetical to their entire world view, is going to end up turning millions of American's who should be open to their world view away from the church for generations.  Talk about pride coming before the fall.
> 
> Somehow I don't think Jesus woulda done it that way...


So you can stop all the illegal alien traffic and illegal voting a d the lying about everything, right?


----------



## messy (Mar 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake news.
> Let's see the video.


I forgot to mention that he didn’t use protection.
Love those Christian values. Shame on the left.
You go, Joe.


----------



## messy (Mar 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you can stop all the illegal alien traffic and illegal voting a d the lying about everything, right?


Easy for you to say...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Easy for you to say...


Impossible for you to hear.


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4150 Did Trump say there was no _Russian_ collusion or simply no collusion?  Cuz if he said _Russian_, he’s in the clear.



*Hey ...I'll give it up.*

*Our President is 100 % Russian and a plant that intends to destroy*
*our Democracy by using " Code " words like MAGA with the inverse *
*intent of " Woking " up the inner subliminal mental implants the *
*Communist MSM has buried in the minds of Americans thru MTV *
*and other brain dead mind numbing programs that were initiated *
*under JFK and furthered by Ronald Reagan and the George H W Bush...*

*It's all a " Collusion " that was described in the movie with *
*Rowdy Roddy Piper !*








*Yep ol ( Current POTUS ) Donald J. Trump is a " Russian " Alien that is hell bent*
*on destroying America by way of Russia.....*

*I don't know...maybe it's the " New " Space Program.....hmmmmm.*


*PS : Bob have you ever looked at yourself in the mirror with the " special " sunglasses...*
*Yur one Ugly mutha phuka....*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you can stop all the illegal alien traffic and illegal voting a d the lying about everything, right?


I know I've said this before but work vouchers and better enforcement and stiffer punishment for any company hiring illegals would shut down the illegal black market workers just like it has done in other countries like Australia and New Zealand.  But of course, the reality is everyone from homeowners in Malibu looking to have their lawns cut cheap to conservative leaning farmers in the Mid West are benefiting from the cheap labor; at the expense of our low skill American workers who have no political juice.

So nothing changes, and we have idiots like Trump proposing walls to make it look like he's taking action, without actually having done anything that will effect the status quo.


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I know I've said this before but work vouchers and better enforcement and stiffer punishment for any company hiring illegals would shut down the illegal black market workers just like it has done in other countries like Australia and New Zealand.  But of course, the reality is everyone from homeowners in Malibu looking to have their lawns cut cheap to conservative leaning farmers in the Mid West are benefiting from the cheap labor; at the expense of our low skill American workers who have no political juice.
> 
> So nothing changes, and we have idiots like Trump proposing walls to make it look like he's taking action, without actually having done anything that will effect the status quo.



*Yur stupid.......*

*Just hire Russians.*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yur stupid.......*
> 
> *Just hire Russians.*


Funny... because I know you meant his as an insult, but somehow this response tells me my aim was true.  Or else you wouldn't have hidden behind the double-fake nono account, or at the very least tried challenge what I said instead of making it personal.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

Speaking of immigration, I thought this opinion piece from David Frum had some thought provoking points that you won't find in the NYTimes, Washington Post (or Fox News for that matter)... which made it worth the read.  

Immigration isn't an issue I worry about much, but it is for a lot of people on the right and left.  It's worth taking a moment to consider why.



> *If Liberals Won’t Enforce Borders, Fascists Will*
> https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/04/david-frum-how-much-immigration-is-too-much/583252/
> 
> Through much of the 20th century*,* the United States received comparatively few immigrants. In the 60 years from 1915 until 1975, nearly a human lifetime, the United States admitted fewer immigrants than arrived, legally and illegally, in the single decade of the 1990s.
> ...


----------



## messy (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Speaking of immigration, I thought this opinion piece from David Frum had some thought provoking points that you won't find in the NYTimes, Washington Post (or Fox News for that matter)... which made it worth the read.
> 
> Immigration isn't an issue I worry about much, but it is for a lot of people on the right and left.  It's worth taking a moment to consider why.


Meanwhile, Trump does a worse job of enforcing the borders than Obama did. After years of decreasing illegal crossings, it’s now on the rise.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Meanwhile, Trump does a worse job of enforcing the borders than Obama did. After years of decreasing illegal crossings, it’s now on the rise.


Of course it's on the rise... as he's focused on walls across the open desert, when everyone knows that's not where the majority of illegals are crossing.  

But to go back to Frum's point in the article, if we don't find a way to control the flow when so many American's plainly see it as a "problem" in polling, someone will eventually come along who (unlike Trump) is going to take the issue seriously.  And as we're seeing from the rise of fascist governments in Europe... we could very well find them to be even more repugnant then Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Meanwhile, Trump does a worse job of enforcing the borders than Obama did. After years of decreasing illegal crossings, it’s now on the rise.


Nice to see you still hate America, just like a good little lib.
Party 1st.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I know I've said this before but work vouchers and better enforcement and stiffer punishment for any company hiring illegals would shut down the illegal black market workers just like it has done in other countries like Australia and New Zealand.  But of course, the reality is everyone from homeowners in Malibu looking to have their lawns cut cheap to conservative leaning farmers in the Mid West are benefiting from the cheap labor; at the expense of our low skill American workers who have no political juice.
> 
> So nothing changes, and we have idiots like Trump proposing walls to make it look like he's taking action, without actually having done anything that will effect the status quo.


How about we just enforce our current laws?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I know I've said this before but work vouchers and better enforcement and stiffer punishment for any company hiring illegals would shut down the illegal black market workers just like it has done in other countries like Australia and New Zealand.  But of course, the reality is everyone from homeowners in Malibu looking to have their lawns cut cheap to conservative leaning farmers in the Mid West are benefiting from the cheap labor; at the expense of our low skill American workers who have no political juice.
> 
> So nothing changes, and we have idiots like Trump proposing walls to make it look like he's taking action, without actually having done anything that will effect the status quo.


So, if both parties want illegal immigration, what other choice do we have but to put up a barrier?


----------



## messy (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice to see you still hate America, just like a good little lib.
> Party 1st.


I would prefer a president who enforced our border laws, unlike this one.
And this one has another election promise about eliminating the trade deficit and it has ballooned tremendously under him.
He’s doing a bad job.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, if both parties want illegal immigration, what other choice do we have but to put up a barrier?


Umm... maybe use work permits and penalties on employers who hire them to dry up the need for illegal labor. 

A 14th century style wall certainly isn’t going to do shit. Even if they were talking about building it where people were crossing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Umm... maybe use work permits and penalties on employers who hire them to dry up the need for illegal labor.
> 
> A 14th century style wall certainly isn’t going to do shit. Even if they were talking about building it where people were crossing.


That's not what happened in San Diego when they put up the wall.
How are we going to get the dems and the repubs to vote on that?
They both want them here?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's not what happened in San Diego when they put up the wall.
> How are we going to get the dems and the repubs to vote on that?
> They both want them here?


You don't say... there is a wall in San Diego and that boarder crossing is still a major entry point for illegals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You don't say... there is a wall in San Diego and that boarder crossing is still a major entry point for illegals.


Yes, here is that right wing rag NPR,
*Special Series*
*The Immigration Debate*

*San Diego Fence Provides Lessons in Border Control*
 
*San Diego Fence Provides Lessons in Border Control* 
*Download*


 Ted Robbins 






A Mexican couple hugs in front of the Mexican side of the 14-mile-long fence that separates Tijuana from San Diego, visible in the background. * Omar Torres/AFP/Getty Images * *hide caption*

A Mexican couple hugs in front of the Mexican side of the 14-mile-long fence that separates Tijuana from San Diego, visible in the background.

Omar Torres/AFP/Getty Images





"Coffins" with the word "deaths" written on them in Spanish hang along the Mexican side of the border fence. Activists say the wall has forced immigrants to take life-risking routes through the desert to cross into the United States. * Ted Robbins, NPR * *hide caption*

*toggle caption*  Ted Robbins, NPR





The crew of an independent film dealing with immigration shoots a scene by the fence that divides Tijuana from Imperial Beach, south of San Diego. In Mexico, the fence has become a cultural icon of sorts. * Ted Robbins, NPR * *hide caption*


The U.S. House has voted to create a barrier fence along 700 miles of the U.S. border with Mexico. Supporters say the fencing will bolster national security and curb illegal immigration. Opponents decry it as a new "Berlin Wall." NPR's Ted Robbins helps explain the proposal and existing border barriers.

*Read the Q&A* April 6, 2006





An overhead view of the double- and triple-fencing used in the 14-mile-long border fence separating San Diego and Tijuana. In the enlarged image, a Tijuana neighborhood is visible at left. The open field at right is in California. * Ted Robbins, NPR * *hide caption*

An overhead view of the double- and triple-fencing used in the 14-mile-long border fence separating San Diego and Tijuana. In the enlarged image, a Tijuana neighborhood is visible at left. The open field at right is in California.

Ted Robbins, NPR
As Congress looks to revamp immigration policy, some lawmakers are pushing to extend fencing along the U.S. border with Mexico. Proposals range from beefing up existing fences in Arizona to constructing new fences that would span 700 miles. Those advocating expanded fencing already have a model they can look to: a fence the federal government built more than a decade ago along a 14-mile-stretch in San Diego, Calif., that borders Tijuana, Mexico.

*A Cultural Icon*
To those on the U.S. side, the fences in urban areas between Mexico and the United States are a symbol of security. Very few sections are painted or adorned in any way.

To many Mexicans, though, the fence is either an insult to be covered up, or a business opportunity. In Nogales, Sonora, shopkeepers say they are offended that the United States built a wall between them and their twin city, Nogales, Ariz. In Tijuana, long stretches of the fence are covered in advertisements or posters. Another section has crosses and coffins nailed to it, in memory of those who died trying to immigrate.

And at Imperial Beach, which is split at the border by giant steel pillars sunk into the sand, a movie crew shoots what is billed as a “Spanish-language, science-fiction love story” with the fence as a backdrop... immigration politics as entertainment.

Before the fence was built, all that separated that stretch of Mexico from California was a single strand of cable that demarcated the international border.

Back then, Border Patrol agent Jim Henry says he was overwhelmed by the stream of immigrants who crossed into the United States illegally just in that sector.

"It was an area that was out of control," Henry says. "There were over 100,000 aliens crossing through this area a year."

Today, Henry is assistant chief of the Border Patrol's San Diego sector. He says apprehensions here are down 95 percent, from 100,000 a year to 5,000 a year, largely because the single strand of cable marking the border was replaced by double -- and in some places, triple -- fencing.

The first fence, 10 feet high, is made of welded metal panels. The second fence, 15 feet high, consists of steel mesh, and the top is angled inward to make it harder to climb over. Finally, in high-traffic areas, there's also a smaller chain-link fence. In between the two main fences is 150 feet of "no man's land," an area that the Border Patrol sweeps with flood lights and trucks, and soon, surveillance cameras.

"Here in San Diego, we have proven that the border infrastructure system does indeed work," Henry says. "It is highly effective


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Funny... because I know you meant his as an insult, but somehow this response tells me my aim was true.  Or else you wouldn't have hidden behind the double-fake nono account, or at the very least tried challenge what I said instead of making it personal.



*How's it feel to be " Double Played "......*

*I only have one account .....*

*The sack o nuts to which you refer has at least 6 - 7 accounts......*

*It's always " Personal " when you lie about the TRUTH.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Umm... maybe use work permits and penalties on employers who hire them to dry up the need for illegal labor.
> 
> A 14th century style wall certainly isn’t going to do shit. Even if they were talking about building it where people were crossing.



*Not only does the previous post expose how gullible/ignorant you are.....*

*Now you just " Doubled Down " on stupid with the above post....*

*Nice work " Tiny " T.......*


*PS : I want ALL the locks off your doors and the walls removed from your residence.....*
*It's the Socialist 21 st " Thing " to do......now go on un git with it !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4178 4nuts, me love you long time.



*She is a " Lobbying " representative for the Asian RNT Capitalists *
*that Sen Kamala Harris is advocating for.....You have paid the *
*initial fees that laid the foundation of Kamala's argument...*


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Meanwhile, Trump does a worse job of enforcing the borders than Obama did. After years of decreasing illegal crossings, it’s now on the rise.




*Oh my.....do YOU Lie ....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice to see you still hate America, just like a good little lib.
> Party 1st.


Projecting again I see.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Umm... maybe use work permits and penalties on employers who hire them to dry up the need for illegal labor.
> 
> A 14th century style wall certainly isn’t going to do shit. Even if they were talking about building it where people were crossing.


With these trump sychophants I have zero sympathy because they don’t use toilet paper or forks.


----------



## messy (Mar 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh my.....do YOU Lie ....*


You have to learn to like facts and don’t trust your opinions.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh my.....do YOU Lie ....*


Where did he lie?  Or did you just not like what he said...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> With these trump sychophants I have zero sympathy because they don’t use toilet paper or forks.


What I heard is even worse.   nono doesn't like to use toilet paper, wash his hands or use a fork. 
If he ever invites you out to dinner, all Ima say is do not let him talk you into sharing the dishes family style.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Boo nyet!


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> With these trump sychophants I have zero sympathy because they don’t use toilet paper or forks.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

tenacious said:


> What I heard is even worse.   nono doesn't like to use toilet paper, wash his hands or use a fork.
> If he ever invites you out to dinner, all Ima say is do not let him talk you into sharing the dishes family style.




*




*

*You wanna lick it.....just lick it....!*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2019)

As normal as the next tax and marriage cheat.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4209 As normal as the next tax and marriage cheat.



*Keep it up......I'll let you have as much slack as you want....*
*Low drag and Velveeta has ya circling the boat...*
*You are one slippery slimy runt....*
*Just watch out for the legal moat....*


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4209 As normal as the next tax and marriage cheat.


He’d date her if she wasn’t his daughter. 
Is he signing that photo along with the bibles?


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> He’d date her if she wasn’t his daughter.
> Is he signing that photo along with the bibles?



*Your comment unveils the disturbing depths of your filthy mind.....*

*You're outta your league and very unkind.....*


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your comment unveils the disturbing depths of your filthy mind.....*
> 
> *You're outta your league and very unkind.....*


He said it! He said he’d date her!


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> He said it! He said he’d date her!


*What yur implying is from yur mind ...*
*How was it done in the past with yur kind....*
*That's something you wouldn't like....*
*Not even hanging from a kite....*
*Should it extend from a pole...*
*Could we bury it in a hole.....*
*Toss it over the side of a boat...*
*Let the crocks eat it in a moat......*
*Burn it in an oven to a crisp....*
*Let the ashes loose in the mist....*
*Maybe rid thee of thy tongue...*
*Nah, just paddle the crap out of his bung....  *


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 16, 2019)

The Steele Report. It has Cohen meeting Russians in Prague.  Cohen denied that. Cohen’s a liar. So his meeting is true.  So the entire report is true.  Thought so. 

Good thing the Republicans running against Trump in the primary initiated the funding for Steele’s stellar work. Would not have been done otherwise.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4249


Did you know he cheats at golf?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you know he cheats at golf?


No


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Cheer up nono. The sun will come out tomorrow.  Tonight, we eat a pink minnow named nono.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4328


"If only she wasn't my daughter"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4328


How about that collusion!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "If only she wasn't my daughter"


I smell burning whiskers


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4326


Soooo desperate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4265Cheer up nono. The sun will come out tomorrow.  Tonight, we eat a pink minnow named nono.


Catch and release.  Doesnʻt get any better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> No


Owning the golf course is not cheating.  Lol!  You Fries U grads crack me up


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Owning the golf course is not cheating.  Lol!  You Fries U grads crack me up


Great response, excellent representation of the t-swallower creed. Greed is good and money trumps all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Great response, excellent representation of the t-swallower creed. Greed is good and money trumps all.


Says the union boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Says the union boy.


Point being?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Point being?


Unions heads are some of the biggest crooks on earth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Great response, excellent representation of the t-swallower creed. Greed is good and money trumps all.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Unions heads are some of the biggest crooks on earth.


And they probably voted for t.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Is that the colorized version?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 26, 2019)

nat


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Soooo desperate.


They are beyond desperate.  E is losing his mind, the Drunken Rat is overcompensating with his Thesaurus and TD is back to his conspiracy theories about posters with multiple screen names. Well he's actually right about the last one with the Racist Messy having all those screen names.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that the colorized version?


Facts know no color Whisker-doodle.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 31, 2019)

I hear the full Mueller Report will not have the usual gang of idiots here crowing much longer. Once it’s in the hands of Congress, let the leaked report begin!


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I hear the full Mueller Report will not have the usual gang of idiots here crowing much longer. Once it’s in the hands of Congress, let the leaked report begin!



*Filthy....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I hear the full Mueller Report will not have the usual gang of idiots here crowing much longer. Once it’s in the hands of Congress, let the leaked report begin!


Was your source the same one that told.you about collusion? 
Was your source the same one that told you Hillary would win in a landslide?
Exactly.


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2019)

*Bob................*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Was your source the same one that told.you about collusion?
> Was your source the same one that told you Hillary would win in a landslide?
> Exactly.


Keep hoping.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 4, 2019)

It’s a damn good thing AG Barr summarized the entire Mueller Russia Report. The last thing we’d expect is that Mueller summarized each section of the report, so that there would not be a need for a redacted version to be laboriously prepared by Barr. 

Wait.  Mueller summarized each section?  And Barr didn’t bother to reveal or produce these summaries which need no redaction?  OK. Sounds fine to me.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Apr 11, 2019)

nononono said:


>


Thank you for supporting the cause.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Thank you for supporting the cause.



*You are " Affected " by the " Cause " that's a sure fur....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> It’s a damn good thing AG Barr summarized the entire Mueller Russia Report. The last thing we’d expect is that Mueller summarized each section of the report, so that there would not be a need for a redacted version to be laboriously prepared by Barr.
> 
> Wait.  Mueller summarized each section?  And Barr didn’t bother to reveal or produce these summaries which need no redaction?  OK. Sounds fine to me.


How many votes were colluded?  Patch up your dragnet first.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How many votes were colluded?  Patch up your dragnet first.


They have moved on from that lie.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They have moved on from that lie.


Your post brings me one step closer to my goal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They have moved on from that lie.


When will you stop lying?


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Your post brings me one step closer to my goal.


*Your goal is posts that do not bring steps closer, try as you might.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 14, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Your post brings me one step closer to my goal.


6 noʻs?


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 6 noʻs?


*He " stole " the no's, but it's advertisement all the same.*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *He “ owns “ the no's, but it's advertisement all the same.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4458



*Awwww......isn't that sweet.*

*Thanks Bob.*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4492


"Once you start telling the truth you are worthless to Trump"


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Once you start telling the truth you are worthless to Trump"



*Another late night LIE.....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

"Putin has won!"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Putin has won!"


Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Once you start telling the truth you are worthless to Trump"


Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4492


I only see 5 no’s.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2019)

Turns out Romney is a genius, hope he runs for president in 2020.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2019)

Putin wins again, this time in the Ukrainian presidential election. Detect a trend yet?


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4492



*Wow.....you really do see things thru a twisted prism don't you....*

*Lay out this " LIE " Sarah Sanders supposedly spread...*


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Turns out Romney is a genius, hope he runs for president in 2020.


*A Pussy and a Liar is a " Genius " in your eyes because you*
*are just a Bigger Pussy and Liar...*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Wow.....you really do see things thru a twisted prism don't you....*
> 
> *Lay out this " LIE " Sarah Sanders supposedly spread...*


I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that I provide, and then questions the manner in which I provide it. 

 I would rather you just said "thank you", and went on your way. Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a weapon, and stand a post. Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you are entitled to.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *A Pussy and a Liar is a " Genius " in your eyes because you*
> *are just a Bigger Pussy and Liar...*


It would be novel if you were to make sense and pull yourself together, but that is simply a pipe dream, a dream you might one day put down the pipe and live like a man. Easter Sunday is a perfect day for redemption and rebirth. For the good of yourself and for those around you try to find some peace and balance in your life.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that I provide, and then questions the manner in which I provide it.
> 
> I would rather you just said "thank you", and went on your way. Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a weapon, and stand a post. Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you are entitled to.


One less no can't handle the truth . . . nor can he stomach reality.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Putin wins again, this time in the Ukrainian presidential election. Detect a trend yet?


Yes.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 29, 2019)

Did Jr take the fifth before the DC grand jury?  Only guilty people take the fifth, I’m told.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

"Chat with Russian women" ads?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Did Jr take the fifth before the DC grand jury?  Only guilty people take the fifth, I’m told.


Is that a question?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Did Jr take the fifth before the DC grand jury?  Only guilty people take the fifth, I’m told.


t jrs only hope is to flee to Russia where he thinks he has friends, he doesn't.


----------



## Nonononono (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4581


Big fat liar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Big fat liar.


Love it!


----------



## Nonononono (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4583


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4583


How many votes were colluded?  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


How shitty a candidate did u people have to nominate to get to this point?  Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How shitty a candidate did u people have to nominate to get to this point?  Lol!


So you see the low point we have achieved yet still support the perpetrators?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you see the low point we have achieved yet still support the perpetrators?


Absolutely not!  The perpetrators that worked against the POTUS should be in jail.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Absolutely not!  The perpetrators that worked against the POTUS should be in jail.


Yes, poor, sweet, innocent little donny is the victim in all of this.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, poor, sweet, innocent little donny is the victim in all of this.


Poor? Definitely not.  Sweet?  Ha ha ha to sour for your tasting.  Innocent?  According to all reports.  Little?  No really.  Victim?  You wish.  Perpetrator?  Oh yeah.  Heʻs been making you people look as stupid as you really are for some time now.  Cracks me up.


----------



## espola (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Poor? Definitely not.  Sweet?  Ha ha ha to sour for your tasting.  Innocent?  According to all reports.  Little?  No really.  Victim?  You wish.  Perpetrator?  Oh yeah.  Heʻs been making you people look as stupid as you really are for some time now.  Cracks me up.


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Poor? Definitely not.  Sweet?  Ha ha ha to sour for your tasting.  Innocent?  According to all reports.  Little?  No really.  Victim?  You wish.  Perpetrator?  Oh yeah.  Heʻs been making you people look as stupid as you really are for some time now.  Cracks me up.


Nice projection. Just keep on believing in t and see where it all goes . . . time will tell.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice projection. Just keep on believing in t and see where it all goes . . . time will tell.


Have it any way you want tootse.


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2019)

Comrades in the Democratic Party! Along with a whole bunch of other criminal operatives!

We are up for treasonous charges in the weeks to come. Though we scoff and laugh all we want this week, everything said by a wise thinker for the last two years is now coming TRUE.

In the weeks to come it is going to get really nasty for our operatives who are tools for the DNC/FBI/CIA/DOJ and other weaponized departments of Obama’s administration.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Big fat liar.


*Geeeee.....Rodent, what did he lie about.*


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you see the low point we have achieved yet still support the perpetrators?


*HRC was your low.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Comrades in the Democratic Party! Along with a whole bunch of other criminal operatives!
> 
> We are up for treasonous charges in the weeks to come. Though we scoff and laugh all we want this week, everything said by a wise thinker for the last two years is now coming TRUE.
> 
> In the weeks to come it is going to get really nasty for our operatives who are tools for the DNC/FBI/CIA/DOJ and other weaponized departments of Obama’s administration.


You mean the United States of America, it's institutions, representatives, code of ethics and the people thereof?


----------



## Nonononono (May 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the United States of America, it's institutions, representatives, code of ethics and the people thereof?


Comrade!  I mean the TRUTH !!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Comrade!  I mean the TRUTH !!!


I feel a little sorry for you and fries.
You both have some redeeming qualities.
Sad.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Comrade!  I mean the TRUTH !!!


*Licking “ Russian “ light sockets again I see......my oh my Bob, that’s not
how you power up the TRUTH.*


----------



## Nonononono (May 16, 2019)

The MR is like a fine wine.  Better as it ages.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> The MR is like a fine wine.  Better as it ages.





Nonononono said:


> The MR is like a fine wine.  Better as it ages.


Yawn


----------



## Nonononono (May 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn


It wouldn’t surprise me if you’ve gone on to make a deal with the government.  

If there’s information that implicates the President, then we’ve got a national security issue.

So, you know, we need some kind of heads up. Um, just for the sake of protecting all our interests if we can remember what we’ve always said about the President and his feelings toward Flynn and, that still remains.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> It wouldn’t surprise me if you’ve gone on to make a deal with the government.
> 
> If there’s information that implicates the President, then we’ve got a national security issue.
> 
> So, you know, we need some kind of heads up. Um, just for the sake of protecting all our interests if we can remember what we’ve always said about the President and his feelings toward Flynn and, that still remains.


Patch up your net first.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> It wouldn’t surprise me if you’ve gone on to make a deal with the government.
> 
> If there’s information that implicates the President, then we’ve got a national security issue.
> 
> So, you know, we need some kind of heads up. Um, just for the sake of protecting all our interests if we can remember what we’ve always said about the President and his feelings toward Flynn and, that still remains.


First Cohen and now Flynn?
Convicted liars, nice job.


----------



## Nonononono (May 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> First Cohen and now Flynn?
> Convicted liars, nice job.


Sure. But it’s not like the transcript from Flynn’s call to Kislyak conspiring with the Russians at Trump’s direction will become public.  Right?

Oh wait.  Never mind.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Sure. But it’s not like the transcript from Flynn’s call to Kislyak conspiring with the Russians at Trump’s direction will become public.  Right?
> 
> Oh wait.  Never mind.


Fries U! What a deal.


----------



## Nonononono (May 17, 2019)

_“It now seems the General Flynn was under investigation long before was common knowledge. *It would have been impossible for me to know this* but, if that was the case, and with me being one of two people who would become president, why was I not told so that I could make a change?”  — Donald Trump
_
Impossible you say?  Try listening to your lawyer, your AG, your FBI Director and your NSA Director next time they tell you this repeatedly in top secret briefings.


----------



## Nonononono (May 23, 2019)

Remember SJ, you’ll have no reason to castigate Rex Tillerson, as he’s a man as smart as a whip and with all the achomlishments of a man of his stature.

Oh yeah.  numbnuts.  Enjoy the irony.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Remember SJ, you’ll have no reason to castigate Rex Tillerson, as he’s a man as smart as a whip and with all the achomlishments of a man of his stature.
> 
> Oh yeah.  numbnuts.  Enjoy the irony.



*So states  " Bob " who's " Dumb as a Rock "....*


*




*


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (May 23, 2019)

You keep this up, people will finally be convinced you and the crowd of us are all one in the same.

Not that’s there anything against the TOS with that.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> You keep this up, people will finally be convinced you and the crowd of us are all one in the same.
> 
> Not that’s there anything against the TOS with that.


*Ashamed of your " Avatars " I see....*
*Ashamed of your " Posting " I see....*
*Ashamed of your " Choices " I see....*
*Ashamed of your " Past " I see...*

*You can choose another Party that is less Criminal by levels of ten *
*if you so desire....*

*Your Choice....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Ashamed of your " Avatars " I see....*
> *Ashamed of your " Posting " I see....*
> *Ashamed of your " Choices " I see....*
> *Ashamed of your " Past " I see...*
> ...


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> *" Desperation "*


*The desperation contain within your posts is quite
amazing/revealing......*


----------



## Nonononono (May 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The desperation contain within your posts is quite
> amazing/revealing......*


That’s spelled disperation numbnuts. Ask Fandangle.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> _“It now seems the General Flynn was under investigation long before was common knowledge. *It would have been impossible for me to know this* but, if that was the case, and with me being one of two people who would become president, why was I not told so that I could make a change?”  — Donald Trump
> _
> Impossible you say?  Try listening to your lawyer, your AG, your FBI Director and your NSA Director next time they tell you this repeatedly in top secret briefings.


Top secret? Do tell...


----------



## Nonononono (May 23, 2019)

When you read volume 2 of Mueller Report, report back and we can chat. Until then, we have nothing to say to one another.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> That’s spelled disperation numbnuts. Ask Fandangle.



*Nah....asking him would only reinforce my position on you, as you well know.*

*Got that Mr Bob who's nuts are numb...That's spelled :*

*Big*
*old *
*boob*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> That’s spelled disperation numbnuts. Ask Fandangle.


Fandingle.


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2019)

*Russia....Russia.....Russia....!*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Russia....Russia.....Russia....!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Is that suppose to be t? Looks like Jeff Sessions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


You laugh at America and good Americans.


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that suppose to be t? Looks like Jeff Sessions.


*It's your favorite shirtless man crush....*


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You laugh at America and good Americans.


*You are really going to lose it when a few of those " Good Americans " hang from*
*a noose til room temperature....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You are really going to lose it when a few of those " Good Americans " hang from*
> *a noose til room temperature....*


For someone who claims to be "American" you are on the wrong side, of that I am sure. You are the one who will deny it in the future, mark my words.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For someone who claims to be "American" you are on the wrong side, of that I am sure. You are the one who will deny it in the future, mark my words.


*Really now Rodent....*
*Did you even think before posting the above garbage.*
*You might want to follow the indictments coming*
*forward.....*
*Treason is a serious charge...*
*The penalty for treason is hanging.*
*
Rumor has it this was overheard on election night :

" Hillary is afraid of the gallows if Trump wins. 
She was interviewed by Matt Lauer and went off 
in a tirade of cursing. 
Hillary said: 
” If that f – – – ing bastard wins, we all hang from nooses! ” 
Camera’s were not allowed to film the massive meltdown. 
But the staffers couldn’t believe how horrible she was. "*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Really now Rodent....*
> *Did you even think before posting the above garbage.*
> *You might want to follow the indictments coming*
> *forward.....*
> ...


You certainly are gullible, you believe what they want you to believe like a good little sheep . . . just keep your neck out.


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are gullible, you believe what they want you to believe like a good little sheep . . . just keep your neck out.


*I post facts....*
*YOU regurgitate " Beliefs "....*

*Big difference Mr Gullible the regurgitation King.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I post facts....*
> *YOU regurgitate " Beliefs "....*
> 
> *Big difference Mr Gullible the regurgitation King.*


Again, you can pretty damn funny when try not to be.


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, you can pretty damn funny when try not to be.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> For someone who claims to be "American" you are on the wrong side, of that I am sure. You are the one who will deny it in the future, mark my words.


Coward


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (May 27, 2019)

nononono said:


>


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4784


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)




----------



## nononono (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4808










*Wah.....Mutha Fuckin ...Wah.....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Wah.....Mutha Fuckin ...Wah.....*


Tough day for you fellas, huh?  Didn’t see Mueller coming, ditcha?


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Tough day for you fellas, huh?  Didn’t see Mueller coming, ditcha?



*You live in Bizarro World Bob....*

*




*

*What you saw and what reality is are two *
*different Worlds....*

*That Filthy Cop had his last stand before*
*he's going to be charged with Treason....*

*By the way ....did Robert Swan Mueller ever*
*bring back those Uranium Ore samples he*
*couriered To Russia for inspection at HRC's*
*behest..*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Tough day for you fellas, huh?  Didn’t see Mueller coming, ditcha?


Rewind to 2016.  Hit play.  Lol!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Rewind to 2016.  Hit play.  Lol!!


Cuz it's all you got now . . . castles made of sand.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cuz it's all you got now . . . castles made of sand.


Nadler’s Nutters


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cuz it's all you got now . . . castles made of sand.


That’s plenty enough.


----------



## Nonononono (May 30, 2019)

“I had nothing to do with Russia helping me to get elected.“

- - Donald Trumpo, May 30, 2019

At least he read the report, unlike the usual gang of idiots here.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> “I had nothing to do with Russia helping me to get elected.“
> 
> - - Donald Trumpo, May 30, 2019
> 
> At least he read the report, unlike the usual gang of idiots here.



*Right on....Russia did it all on " Their " own....very poorly I might add.*

*Hey Bob....put some childish " Finger " painting up, fits your character*
*quite nicely.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nadler’s Nutters


Only t swallowers follow one man, your own personal Jesus.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only t swallowers follow one man, your own personal Jesus.


*You have an " Oral " fixation with  t carrot sticks....*
*Food coloring is now included in your " Kink " kit....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only t swallowers follow one man, your own personal Jesus.


Mueller just t-bagged you clowns.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

*New coffee cup for Rodent....*

*




*

*It will remind him daily...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mueller just t-bagged you clowns.


By reiterating that it would have been unfair to t to have accused him with a crime knowing there would be no day in a court? . . . that it's now in the hands of Congress? You are a buffoon, keep trying.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By reiterating that it would have been unfair to t to have accused him with a crime knowing there would be no day in a court? . . . that it's now in the hands of Congress? You are a buffoon, keep trying.


*What Crime has been committed that warrants Congress pursuing Impeachment....*

*You're on a Fools errand trying to support the Democrats Criminal motives.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What Crime has been committed that warrants Congress pursuing Impeachment....*
> 
> *You're on a Fools errand trying to support the Democrats Criminal motives.....*


Read the report, 10 counts of obstruction of justice and one count of pleading with Russia for help (+ hundreds of campaign contacts, including sharing polling data, with Russians that were hidden, lied about, then finally when nailed down, admitted to). Most corrupt administration in history (Pol Pat was more honest).


----------



## Nonononono (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read the report, 10 counts of obstruction of justice and one count of pleading with Russia for help (+ hundreds of campaign contacts, including sharing polling data, with Russians that were hidden, lied about, then finally when nailed down, admitted to). Most corrupt administration in history (Pol Pat was more honest).


Frankly, I thought Pol Pat was dishonest. But Pol Pot, honest.  Mass murderous.  But honest.


----------



## Nonononono (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read the report, 10 counts of obstruction of justice and one count of pleading with Russia for help (+ hundreds of campaign contacts, including sharing polling data, with Russians that were hidden, lied about, then finally when nailed down, admitted to). Most corrupt administration in history (Pol Pat was more honest).


numbnuts doesn’t read.  No point suggesting the obvious of reading the report itself.  I’ve known guys like him that hated An Inconvenient Truth.  Asked what parts they hated, they hadn’t seen the film. numbnuts is cut from the same worn denim overalls.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By reiterating that it would have been unfair to t to have accused him with a crime knowing there would be no day in a court? . . . that it's now in the hands of Congress? You are a buffoon, keep trying.


Wait, you buffoons trumpeteered Mueller for two years only to now trumpet the “no day in court” clause?  Lmao!  Fries U! What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read the report, 10 counts of obstruction of justice and one count of pleading with Russia for help (+ hundreds of campaign contacts, including sharing polling data, with Russians that were hidden, lied about, then finally when nailed down, admitted to). Most corrupt administration in history (Pol Pat was more honest).


Page?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Frankly, I thought Pol Pat was dishonest. But Pol Pot, honest.  Mass murderous.  But honest.


I love the collectivist bent of you murderous people.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 267578, member: 1707"

Read the report,
10 counts of obstruction of justice
*Every one FALSE and FAKE...*

and one count of pleading with Russia for help
*Really....he was on LIVE TV and it was PURE sarcasm....*
*If you for one iota think that constitutes a CRIME, you're*
*a LOT more ignorant than I have stated you are...My God.*

(+ hundreds of campaign contacts,
*Absolutely FAKE and FALSE !*

including sharing polling data,
*Misleading and Worthless Dirty Cop Charge.*

with Russians that were hidden,
*Lies, Lies, Lies.....*

lied about,
*Lies about fabricated Lies....*

then finally when nailed down, admitted to).
*Perjury traps not admittance....*

Most corrupt administration in history
*YES ..OBAMA'S WAS ....!*


(Pol Pat was more honest).
*Just Dumb......*


/QUOTE

*I've read the report......Now what CRIME did he commit.*

*Cite the Crime and statute broken....*

*You ain't got squat !*


----------



## Nonononono (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read the report, 10 counts of obstruction of justice and one count of pleading with Russia for help (+ hundreds of campaign contacts, including sharing polling data, with Russians that were hidden, lied about, then finally when nailed down, admitted to). Most corrupt administration in history (Pol Pat was more honest).


When that numbnut claims to have read the report, have him cite the federal codes Mueller carefully and methodically cites at the outset of each of the 10 specific acts of obstruction of justice.  Mueller was frankly over killing on the laws Trumpo broke. 

But he knew nincompoops like numbnuts would lie about reading the report, and spew venom about “where is the crime”.  Classic nutter behavior.


----------



## espola (May 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> numbnuts doesn’t read.  No point suggesting the obvious of reading the report itself.  I’ve known guys like him that hated An Inconvenient Truth.  Asked what parts they hated, they hadn’t seen the film. numbnuts is cut from the same worn denim overalls.


Or guys that hated the ACA health law, but liked almost all of its parts when presented separately.  The only part they didn't like was that you had to pay for it, while at the same time they claimed to be "conservative".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

espola said:


> Or guys that hated the ACA health law, but liked almost all of its parts when presented separately.  The only part they didn't like was that you had to pay for it, while at the same time they claimed to be "conservative".


If people had to actually pay  for ACA that would have been better.  But you clueless wonders are missing what is actually paid for and by whom. Fries u! What a deal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Read the report, 10 counts of obstruction of justice and one count of pleading with Russia for help (+ hundreds of campaign contacts, including sharing polling data, with Russians that were hidden, lied about, then finally when nailed down, admitted to). Most corrupt administration in history (Pol Pat was more honest).


Says who?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Says who?


His Dad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wait, you buffoons trumpeteered Mueller for two years only to now trumpet the “no day in court” clause?  Lmao!  Fries U! What a deal!


I'll take "What is moving the goal posts", for a thousand, Alex.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> When that numbnut claims to have read the report, have him cite the federal codes Mueller carefully and methodically cites at the outset of each of the 10 specific acts of obstruction of justice.  Mueller was frankly over killing on the laws Trumpo broke.
> 
> But he knew nincompoops like numbnuts would lie about reading the report, and spew venom about “where is the crime”.  Classic nutter behavior.


Its funny, and sad.
Keep going, please.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> When that numbnut claims to have read the report, have him cite the federal codes Mueller carefully and methodically cites at the outset of each of the 10 specific acts of obstruction of justice.  Mueller was frankly over killing on the laws Trumpo broke.
> 
> But he knew nincompoops like numbnuts would lie about reading the report, and spew venom about “where is the crime”.  Classic nutter behavior.


*No Crime was stated...*
*No Crime was Listed....*


*You Loser Libs ain't got squat....*

*Buutttt... a whole Buuuunch of your Loser Libs might hang for Treason...!*


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

*Yooooooo Hooooooo.....Oh Bobbby ..*

*Stock up on the item below....*

*anyone who survives the " Rope " might need it....*

*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> When that numbnut claims to have read the report, have him cite the federal codes Mueller carefully and methodically cites at the outset of each of the 10 specific acts of obstruction of justice.  Mueller was frankly over killing on the laws Trumpo broke.
> 
> But he knew nincompoops like numbnuts would lie about reading the report, and spew venom about “where is the crime”.  Classic nutter behavior.


Wait, you buffoons trumpeteered Mueller for two years only to now trumpet the “no day in court” clause? Lmao! Fries U! What a deal!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wait, you buffoons trumpeteered Mueller for two years only to now trumpet the “no day in court” clause?  Lmao!  Fries U! What a deal!


It's in the hands of Congress now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's in the hands of Congress now.


Then what? Lol


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Then what? Lol


Are you new to America? Just now learning how our system works?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you new to America? Just now learning how our system works?


Wait, you buffoons trumpeteered Mueller for two years only to now trumpet the “no day in court” clause? Lmao! Fries U! What a deal!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wait, you buffoons trumpeteered Mueller for two years only to now trumpet the “no day in court” clause? Lmao! Fries U! What a deal!


Making things up again I see, how novel.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's in the hands of Congress now.


It is the hands of the senate.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is the hands of the senate.


The House hasn't even held hearings on Barr yet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is the hands of the senate.


New to America? Maybe an adult school civics class might help you, or a coloring book.


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's in the hands of Congress now.


*Who's " Handling " what ... what are they " Handling ".....and why are they even " Handling " it...*
*America would like to know !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2019)

espola said:


> The House hasn't even held hearings on Barr yet.


The house doesn’t really matter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> New to America? Maybe an adult school civics class might help you, or a coloring book.


Now what? The house can do whatever they like, but the senate is the key. Dummy


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The house doesn’t really matter.


The House has the power to hold hearings and subpoena testimony and documents before deciding whether to send a bill of impeachment to the Senate.  The results of that may influence the opinions and behavior of Senators.

And -- by historical precedent, Nixon resigned when the House committee hearings made it obvious to most Americans that he was, after all, a crook, even before the whole House had a chance to vote.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2019)

espola said:


> The House has the power to hold hearings and subpoena testimony and documents before deciding whether to send a bill of impeachment to the Senate.  The results of that may influence the opinions and behavior of Senators.
> 
> And -- by historical precedent, Nixon resigned when the House committee hearings made it obvious to most Americans that he was, after all, a crook, even before the whole House had a chance to vote.


Knowing how deep the shit is t won't cooperate with subpoenas nor allow anyone in his orbit to testify. Now the question is now what?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

espola said:


> The House hasn't even held hearings on Barr yet.


The Rambling Duo!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2019)

espola said:


> The House has the power to hold hearings and subpoena testimony and documents before deciding whether to send a bill of impeachment to the Senate.  The results of that may influence the opinions and behavior of Senators.
> 
> And -- by historical precedent, Nixon resigned when the House committee hearings made it obvious to most Americans that he was, after all, a crook, even before the whole House had a chance to vote.


That was then and you know that’s not happening.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> New to America? Maybe an adult school civics class might help you, or a coloring book.





Hüsker Dü said:


> New to America? Maybe an adult school civics class might help you, or a coloring book.


“You try so hard”


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2019)

espola said:


> The House has the power to hold hearings and subpoena testimony and documents before deciding whether to send a bill of impeachment to the Senate.  The results of that may influence the opinions and behavior of Senators.
> 
> And -- by historical precedent, Nixon resigned when the House committee hearings made it obvious to most Americans that he was, after all, a crook, even before the whole House had a chance to vote.


*Really now Spola.....*

*What Crimes has the " President Donald J. Trump " committed while in*
*office, let alone previously ......*

*For CLEAR clarification to the Forum and beyond....*
*List the Crimes he's committed......!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Knowing how deep the shit is t won't cooperate with subpoenas nor allow anyone in his orbit to testify. Now the question is now what?



*What " Shit " is the POTUS in .....!*

*You are spewing low intellect Union garbage...*
*It doesn't even rise to the level of education you*
*recommended ( Adult Ed ) for another poster...*

*As I've stated previously in old posts ....you really *
*should have studied in HS and pursued Higher*
*Learning... at the very least Junior College level....*

*You display a remarkable lack of basic critical *
*thinking skills with each new post of yours....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 7, 2019)

Ask *not* what your country can do for you, but what washed up psycho Bette Midler was forced to apologize for making “your great president” look really bad. 

Not so great moments in presidential history.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Ask *not* what your country can do for you, but what washed up psycho Bette Midler was forced to apologize for making “your great president” look really bad.
> 
> Not so great moments in presidential history.


Bette Who?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bette Who?


A real Hawaiian resident that's who.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I love how the 32% remain in denial over what Michael Flynn, and now Rick Gates, and shortly this Nunberg nincompoop, have already and will cough(ed) up in excruciating detail on the decades of Russian money laundering operation with the Drumpft Disorganization, and how that decades long scheme is so obviously the hub of what Mueller's been up to.


Where's the beef? lol.

I love going back and reading how intelligent you people were.
It just gets better and better.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A real Hawaiian resident that's who.


 Kamaaina discount rates? lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I love how the 32% remain in denial over what Michael Flynn, and now Rick Gates, and shortly this Nunberg nincompoop, have already and will cough(ed) up in excruciating detail on the decades of Russian money laundering operation with the Drumpft Disorganization, and how that decades long scheme is so obviously the hub of what Mueller's been up to.


No wonder Mueller found nothing.  What do you think Mueller was “up to”?  I hope you didn’t expect him to dime himself out.


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No wonder Mueller found nothing.  What do you think Mueller was “up to”?  I hope you didn’t expect him to dime himself out.


Bad news paniola...Mueller found a lot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2019)

xav10 said:


> 1. Republicans hired Steele first.
> He was very credible so both sides wanted him. 2. What misinformation...why are you making that up?
> 3. Maybe Mueller doesn’t believe the dossier is credible..maybe he does. So far, logic says it’s credible.


Borrow huskers dragnet


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Bad news paniola...Mueller found a lot.


Yes he did. Lol!  Borrow huspola’s dragnet.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes he did. Lol!  Borrow huspola’s dragnet.


"huspola" LMAO!


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes he did. Lol!  Borrow huspola’s dragnet.


No need. Already handled. Haven’t you noticed...or are you too busy hoarding your nickels?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2019)

messy said:


> No need. Already handled. Haven’t you noticed...or are you too busy hoarding your nickels?


Is that like hoarding equity?  Find your CLTV yet.


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is that like hoarding equity?  Find your CLTV yet.


I don't even know what CLTV is. Must be in your book--"Think and Don't Grow Rich." If I knew what it was, I'd probably follow your book's advice and stay poor.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 8, 2019)

messy said:


> I don't even know what CLTV is. Must be in your book--"Think and Don't Grow Rich." If I knew what it was, I'd probably follow your book's advice and stay poor.


Sounds like you lapped it up.


----------



## messy (Jun 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like you lapped it up.


No, you did. Hence my financial condition vs. yours.


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2019)

*Bob's been watching too many of *
*Matthew Mcconaughey's early Chain Saw Movies.....*
*Slightly twisted ya might say........*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> No, you did. Hence my financial condition vs. yours.


You sound jealous.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You sound jealous.


Just so you know your 'turn it back at the other guy' ploy is weak and totally obvious (to all but your fellow t-my suckers).


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You sound jealous.


It’s good you have pride in your position.
I’m no better than you, except at money and finance, which is why I have so much more than you.
Doesn’t make me a better person.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s good you have pride in your position.
> I’m no better than you, except at money and finance, which is why I have so much more than you.
> Doesn’t make me a better person.


Pretty sure you are committing some of the 7 sins.
It’s really time to get over yourself.


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pretty sure you are committing some of the 7 sins.
> It’s really time to get over yourself.


I’m not though. I acknowledged that my much greater knowledge of finance and acquisition of money and property than Iz doesn’t make me a better person.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like you lapped it up.


Messkurlito


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2019)

https://t.co/XMixsAXppn


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just so you know your 'turn it back at the other guy' ploy is weak and totally obvious (to all but your fellow t-my suckers).


This is above you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s good you have pride in your position.
> I’m no better than you, except at money and finance, which is why I have so much more than you.
> Doesn’t make me a better person.


Makes you Trump.  Lol!


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Makes you Trump.  Lol!


Why, because he has more than you, too? Or were you making a joke? Please explain.


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Messkurlito


Is that a misspelling of Panama Red’s horse?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Why, because he has more than you, too? Or were you making a joke? Please explain.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 17, 2019)

You little scumbag! I got your name! I got your ass! You will not laugh! You will not cry! You will learn by the numbers! I will teach you! Now get up! Get on your feet! You had best unfuck yourself, or I will unscrew your head and shit down your neck!


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You little scumbag! I got your name! I got your ass! You will not laugh! You will not cry! You will learn by the numbers! I will teach you! Now get up! Get on your feet! You had best unfuck yourself, or I will unscrew your head and shit down your neck!



*Whoa.......that's a little stiff-e. *


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 21, 2019)

* LIBERALS RUIN EVERYTHING AGAIN*

_By Ty Picalliberal_

Tax.  Spend.  Abort.  Waste. Regulate.  Investigate.  WitchHunt.  Ruin.  Repeat


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> *View attachment 4932 LIBERALS RUIN EVERYTHING AGAIN*
> 
> _By Ty Picalliberal_
> 
> Tax.  Spend.  Abort.  Waste. Regulate.  Investigate.  WitchHunt.  Ruin.  Repeat


That’s a good start.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s a good start.


When will I get my brown shirt?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> When will I get my brown shirt?


How many do you need?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2019)

*SHERIFF JOE IS A NAZI*

By Al Waysright

In a stunning yet unsurprising admission, resident sycophant racist, Sheriff Joe, has admitted to being a Nazi Stormtrooper.

“How many do you need?” was he’s confession to being the haberdasher to a brown shirt brigade of nincompoops, in response to a gotcha from a local agent provocateur.



Sheriff Joe said:


> How many do you need?


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> *View attachment 4932 LIBERALS RUIN EVERYTHING AGAIN*
> 
> _By Ty Picalliberal_
> 
> Tax.  Spend.  Abort.  Waste. Regulate.  Investigate.  WitchHunt.  Ruin.  Repeat



*In a sarcastic way way you're coming around...maybe...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> When will I get my brown shirt?


Do you have pay pal?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> When will I get my brown shirt?


The plumber makes them, he uses a 'special' coloring agent he gets free at work.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4933
> *SHERIFF JOE IS A NAZI*
> 
> By Al Waysright
> ...


How many do you need? As in you closet is already full. I am surprised you didn’t know since you have spent all of your life in it.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many do you need? As in you closet is already full. I am surprised you didn’t know since you have spent all of your life in it.


lol.  Oh brokeback...


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber makes them, he uses a 'special' coloring agent he gets free at work.


*Those are the " Shirts " he discards, are you wearing them again...*
*Might be the source of your public rejection.*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4957


Thatʻs pretty cool.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4957


Is that Boris?


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that Boris?


*TC with red hair.............*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 28, 2019)

CRITICS!!!!!


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

*




*

*Stupid #$%@ Democrats ....always gotta be the wise guys....*

*I say " Easy on the Green "...*

*Wadda they do....*

*" Toss it where it can't be seen. "*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheater with a capital "C". I mean really who claims to win a tournament that doesn't exist . . . but he doesn't care, he just lies more, when he is caught.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cheater with a capital "C". I mean really who claims to win a tournament that doesn't exist . . . but he doesn't care, he just lies more, when he is caught.


*You really have a thing for a man whom you've NEVER*
*interacted with....*
*It's so bad that I even post a little hilarity and you wet*
*yourself and soil your panties because I posted a picture of *
*him.....*
*Someday you will grow up and face reality.....until then I*
*suggest you invest in buttwipe and disposable drawers...*

*My dogs can control themselves much much better than you....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You really have a thing for a man whom you've NEVER*
> *interacted with....*
> *It's so bad that I even post a little hilarity and you wet*
> *yourself and soil your panties because I posted a picture of *
> ...


If you cant respect the man for what he has accomplished against all odds, you  aren't looking at the reality with any sense of justness or reason.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4958 CRITICS!!!!!


Best drawing yet.
You seem to be learning how to draw.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Best drawing yet.
> You seem to be learning how to draw.









*At least he stopped doing this......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you cant respect the man for what he has accomplished against all odds, you  aren't looking at the reality with any sense of justness or reason.


I have asked before and will try once again, what has he accomplished?


----------



## messy (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have asked before and will try once again, what has he accomplished?


Tax cuts, environmental rollbacks. Nothing else. Hurt the country’s standing in the world. Befriended dictators.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you cant respect the man for what he has accomplished against all odds, you  aren't looking at the reality with any sense of justness or reason.


Sucker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Tax cuts, environmental rollbacks. Nothing else. Hurt the country’s standing in the world. Befriended dictators.


Republican strategists must be laughing all the way to the bank thinking about those who are listening to rightwing radio who buy the BS while driving between jobs to pay their rent.


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republican strategists must be laughing all the way to the bank thinking about those who are listening to rightwing radio who buy the BS while driving between jobs to pay their rent.


So they know Iz?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2019)

messy said:


> So they know Iz?


They know millions of em.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you cant respect the man for what he has accomplished against all odds, you  aren't looking at the reality with any sense of justness or reason.


OBVI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Tax cuts, environmental rollbacks. Nothing else. Hurt the country’s standing in the world. Befriended dictators.


At least he is not Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republican strategists must be laughing all the way to the bank thinking about those who are listening to rightwing radio who buy the BS while driving between jobs to pay their rent.


Do you know why there is no left wing radio?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Tax cuts, environmental rollbacks. Nothing else. Hurt the country’s standing in the world. Befriended dictators.


How many pallets of cash did he leave on an Iranian tarmac?

Can you remember the last guy who won the presidency on his first campaign for ANY office?


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many pallets of cash did he leave on an Iranian tarmac?
> 
> Can you remember the last guy who won the presidency on his first campaign for ANY office?


Sucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker.


You're stuttering again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cheater with a capital "C". I mean really who claims to win a tournament that doesn't exist . . . but he doesn't care, he just lies more, when he is caught.


#whereʻsmeullerwhenyouneedhīm


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Tax cuts, environmental rollbacks. Nothing else. Hurt the country’s standing in the world. Befriended dictators.


$tanding


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republican strategists must be laughing all the way to the bank thinking about those who are listening to rightwing radio who buy the BS while driving between jobs to pay their rent.


More Huspolaism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2019)

messy said:


> So they know Iz?


Not as well as you know me though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least he is not Hillary.


She should get in the race late is what I told her yesterday.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Tax cuts, environmental rollbacks. Nothing else. Hurt the country’s standing in the world. Befriended dictators.


I thought you would like this song. I believe the title is all about you..


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I thought you would like this song. I believe the title is all about you..


You believe a lot of things that obviously aren't true.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> You believe a lot of things that obviously aren't true.


Like what?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many pallets of cash did he leave on an Iranian tarmac?
> 
> Can you remember the last guy who won the presidency on his first campaign for ANY office?


Lies, you like em, you repeat em. Ignorant much?


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I thought you would like this song. I believe the title is all about you..


What are you talking about? Get specific and you agree.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lies, you like em, you repeat em. Ignorant much?


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/u-s-paid-1-3-billion-to-iran-two-days-after-cash-delivery/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/election-day-an-acrimonious-race-reaches-its-end-point/2016/11/08/32b96c72-a557-11e6-ba59-a7d93165c6d4_story.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lies, you like em, you repeat em. Ignorant much?


You ooze envy.
All of the espolistas do.

Envy is a cornerstone of radical leftist ideology.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 29, 2019)

messy said:


> What are you talking about? Get specific and you agree.


I'm sure you understood that...


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You ooze envy.
> All of the espolistas do.
> 
> Envy is a cornerstone of radical leftist ideology.


I hardly envy your caveman mentality. But again I do smile when I see my material recycled like that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She should get in the race late is what I told her yesterday.


She wasn’t naked was she?


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I'm sure you understood that...


So you do agree with me.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Like what?


Are you intelligent enough to figure out that when you tell a lie about someone, that person knows right away that you are a liar?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She wasn’t naked was she?


Over the line, pal.
Nobody needs that visual creeping around in their imagination.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you intelligent enough to figure out that when you tell a lie about someone, that person knows right away that you are a liar?


Wow...So you do understand how people feel about you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 29, 2019)

messy said:


> So you do agree with me.


Agree that you believe foolish things? Sure.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow...So you do understand how people feel about you.


Why don't you take a poll?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Over the line, pal.
> Nobody needs that visual creeping around in their imagination.


My bad.


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Agree that you believe foolish things? Sure.


You can’t answer what Trump has done. I answered and you do agree with me...you’re just having trouble admitting it. That’s ok.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She wasn’t naked was she?


Just Depends


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 29, 2019)

messy said:


> You can’t answer what Trump has done. I answered and you do agree with me...you’re just having trouble admitting it. That’s ok.


SCOTUS , Economy , Borders, SCOTUS


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Why don't you take a poll?


No need to do when it's common knowledge.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 2, 2019)

*Baby Trump Blimp Will Fly Near Washington Monument on July 4th As Trump Hosts ‘Salute to America’ Nearby*

Chris Morris
July 2, 2019

 https://www.google.com/amp/s/fortune.com/2019/07/02/baby-trump-blimp-will-fly-near-washington-monument-on-july-4th-as-trump-hosts-salute-to-america-nearby/amp/


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you cant respect the man for what he has accomplished against all odds, you  aren't looking at the reality with any sense of justness or reason.


*My reality is " Blue Skies and Clear Vision...."*
*Your reality is " Dark, smelly and full of Obstructions ..."*

*If you place your left and right hands firmly on the Donkeys *
*buttocks and push with both arms you just might be able to*
*extract your noggin from the lower rectum of " The Equus asinus " Party.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5002
> 
> *Baby Trump Blimp Will Fly Near Washington Monument on July 4th As Trump Hosts ‘Salute to America’ Nearby*
> 
> ...




*Who cares.....*
*And it's open season on the Blimp with sling darts....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you cant respect the man for what he has accomplished against all odds, you  aren't looking at the reality with any sense of justness or reason.





nononono said:


> *My reality is " Blue Skies and Clear Vision...."*
> *Your reality is " Dark, smelly and full of Obstructions ..."*
> 
> *If you place your left and right hands firmly on the Donkeys *
> ...


Well.

It always felt like a marriage of convenience.  So ends an era.  I’ve a few references to divorce lawyers for you Rick.  But they all represent men in spousal cases against women.  Was nono female?  At birth, not through genital reassignment.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Well.
> 
> It always felt like a marriage of convenience.  So ends an era.  I’ve a few references to divorce lawyers for you Rick.  But they all represent men in spousal cases against women.  Was nono female?  At birth, not through genital reassignment.


Looks like 4nos lost his bearings and I got blasted with friendly fire.
Either that or he put his 5th no in the hopper and came up blasting.
Funniest post you've had in awhile.
(the drawings are not great. The one at the top of this page looks like JFK.)

signed, giver.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like 4nos lost his bearings and I got blasted with friendly fire.
> Either that or he put his 5th no in the hopper and came up blasting.
> Funniest post you've had in awhile.
> (the drawings are not great. The one at the top of this page looks like JFK.)
> ...


Chamberlain, just saying.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Chamberlain, just saying.


No, it definitely looks like JFK.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, it definitely looks like JFK.









We know you aren't good with history, well, at least not as good as me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We know you aren't good with history, well, at least not as good as me.


I got the quote, but the drawing is terrible.
It looks like JFK.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got the quote, but the drawing is terrible.
> It looks like JFK.


Iconic speech, iconic image, no mistaking either. t does have some rather Chamberlain like tendencies that's a for sure.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Iconic speech, iconic image, no mistaking either. t does have some rather Chamberlain like tendencies that's a for sure.


We all know the speech.
The drawing looks like  a rudimentary image of JFK.
Don't argue, I'm an expert on great hair.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4966


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/--w0aDglm3N8/VUk2xz0W5-I/AAAAAAAAikI/wzUtczydWUI/s1600/JFK-Cigar.jpg

The last great Democrat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We all know the speech.
> The drawing looks like  a rudimentary image of JFK.
> Don't argue, I'm an expert on great hair.


No arguement, I'm correcting you, you're welcome.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/--w0aDglm3N8/VUk2xz0W5-I/AAAAAAAAikI/wzUtczydWUI/s1600/JFK-Cigar.jpg
> 
> The last great Democrat.


Nice drawing of JFK with the Neville Chamberlain quote.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5004


Now THAT looks like Neville Chamberlain. (sans snot stopper)
Nice work. You even took some license with the hair color.
I like it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Now THAT looks like Neville Chamberlain. (sans snot stopper)
> Nice work. You even took some license with the hair color.
> I like it.


Rapinoe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Rapinoe.


keep your day job.


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like 4nos lost his bearings and I got blasted with friendly fire.
> Either that or he put his 5th no in the hopper and came up blasting.
> Funniest post you've had in awhile.
> (the drawings are not great. The one at the top of this page looks like JFK.)
> ...


*I dicked up....quoted the wrong post....*
*Sorry if I offended you....But I know you're smart enough*
*to figure out I dicked the dog on that one.....*

*A thousand pardons I ask....*


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I dicked up....quoted the wrong post....*
> *Sorry if I offended you....But I know you're smart enough*
> *to figure out I dicked the dog on that one.....*
> 
> *A thousand pardons I ask....*


I love the code you guys have...all the “dick” references are nice strokes.
Do you like those long hard guns on Trump’s 4th of July tanks?


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We know you aren't good with history, well, at least not as good as me.


*No....YOU aren't at all competent with History let alone have the ability to*
*understand it....*

*Proper quote...proper response...*

*Neville Chamberlin did with the Nazis what Obama did with Iran..*
*Gave them " Money " hoping to stifle a growing enemy !*


Quote from The Hoover Institute:
" Neville Chamberlain, the British prime minister, detested Adolf Hitler but committed his country to paying what he considered an acceptable, if ever-escalating, price to conciliate the Nazi. The benefit, in Chamberlain’s mind, was avoiding another catastrophic war on the Continent. After all, was not Hitler merely trying to “fix” the blatant injustices of the 1919 Versailles Peace Treaty and unite ethnic Germans “stranded” across international borders? Chamberlain’s critics on the Labourite left and even a few on the Tory right demanded an alliance against Nazi Germany with Stalin’s Soviet Union, arguing that Britain could not survive without another powerful ally on the Continent. "


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I love the code you guys have...all the “dick” references are nice strokes.
> Do you like those long hard guns on Trump’s 4th of July tanks?


*You obviously install your Toilet Paper to pull from under....*
*I pull mine over and I'm quite secure Ya Little Pussy...*
*If I want to use " Dicked the Dog " in a sentence I will ...*
*Ya " Little insecure fella " aka " Messy Financial....*
*Your above post " exposes " what's really slidin in and*
*out of your cranium...*


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You obviously install your Toilet Paper to pull from under....*
> *I pull mine over and I'm quite secure Ya Little Pussy...*
> *If I want to use " Dicked the Dog " in a sentence I will ...*
> *Ya " Little insecure fella " aka " Messy Financial....*
> ...


Ahh, you only said “dick” once to me.
Can’t you say “dicked up” again? That’s a good one.


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Ahh, you only said “dick” once to me.
> Can’t you say “dicked up” again? That’s a good one.


*I can ...but your gunna make a mess in your little dicked up " Box "again....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2019)

Let them eat?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Ahh, you only said “dick” once to me.
> Can’t you say “dicked up” again? That’s a good one.


Don't encourage him, his sixth grade vocabulary is bad enough already.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I dicked up....quoted the wrong post....*
> *Sorry if I offended you....But I know you're smart enough*
> *to figure out I dicked the dog on that one.....*
> 
> *A thousand pardons I ask....*


Apology accepted.  Don’t let it happen again numb nuts.


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Let them eat?


*Cake it on your face...*


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 273285, member: 1707"

Don't encourage him, his sixth grade 
vocabulary is bad enough already.

/QUOTE

*You said you didn't pass 5th....how can you judge 6th...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5017


Lucille Ball?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You said you didn't pass 5th....how can you judge 6th...*


You are confusing me with the plumber.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are confusing me with the plumber.


Nope.
I graduated 6th grade.


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are confusing me with the plumber.


*No confusion at all.....*
*Your posts indicate a struggle with Reality and the inability *
*to accept the TRUTH when presented to you !*







*Had you not done this as a youth.....*

*




*
*You would understand This !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *No confusion at all.....*
> *Your posts indicate a struggle with Reality and the inability *
> *to accept the TRUTH when presented to you !*
> 
> ...


I'm not British and your attempts at using iconic Americana on your favor has always rung false, and especially so with you ignoring the current degradation of American norms and it's image.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not British and your attempts at using iconic Americana on your favor has always rung false, and especially so with you ignoring the current degradation of American norms and it's image.


Considering his contempt and denigration of the USMC, it comes as little surprise he has no formal education in history, or spelling for that matter.


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not British and your attempts at using iconic Americana on your favor has always rung false, and especially so with you ignoring the current degradation of American norms and it's image.


*No you aren't and the Image was justified......*


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Considering his contempt and denigration of the USMC, it comes as little surprise he has no formal education in history, or spelling for that matter.


*It's ok....everyone makes mistakes...you just do it daily.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *No you aren't and the Image was justified......*


You degrade yourself here daily and continue to attempt to besmirch this great country with your anti American rhetoric.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You degrade yourself here daily and continue to attempt to besmirch this great country with your anti American rhetoric.


You try so hard.


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 273486, member: 1707"

You degrade yourself here daily and continue to attempt
to* besmirch* this great country with 
your anti American rhetoric.

/QUOTE

be·smirch
/bəˈsmərCH/
 


_verb_
verb: *besmirch*; 
3rd person present: *besmirches*; 
past tense: *besmirched*; 
past participle: *besmirched*; 
gerund or present participle: *besmirching
*
damage the reputation of (someone or something) in the opinion of others.
"he had besmirched the good name of his family"
synonyms: sully, tarnish, blacken, drag through the mud/mire, stain, taint, 
smear, befoul, soil, contaminate, pollute, disgrace, dishonor, bring discredit to, 
stigmatize, injure, damage, debase, spoil, ruin; More.....
slander, defame;
_literary_smirch, besmear;
_archaic_breathe on, spot
"he had besmirched the good name of his family"
antonyms: honor, enhance
literary
make (something) dirty or discolored.

*Besmirch *
*and*
*Anti American*

*Wow...you picked up a new word and used it with careless abandon...*
*and did a 180 attack with absolutely no facts to back up*
*your accusatory statement...You really must be the*
*mentally deficient doppelganger of  Adam Schiff for Brains...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> SCOTUS , Economy , Borders, SCOTUS





messy said:


> You can’t answer what Trump has done. I answered and you do agree with me...you’re just having trouble admitting it. That’s ok.


So no reply... thought so.


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2019)

*What hasn't the POTUS done......" Messy "....*


*I do believe we all deserve an honest answer......*


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So no reply... thought so.


Appointing a Judge is not an accomplishment Dummy so that’s zero.
Obama grew the economy more, so that’s zero.
The immigration crisis has never been worse, so that’s a negative.
So you don’t even know what he’s done.
Tax cuts for the rich and environmental protection rollbacks.
Nothing else.
Oh, wait Multi, he got elected. You forgot to mention that one!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Appointing a Judge is not an accomplishment Dummy so that’s zero.
> Obama grew the economy more, so that’s zero.
> The immigration crisis has never been worse, so that’s a negative.
> So you don’t even know what he’s done.
> ...


You've officially lost it. Lost touch with reality, maybe not with inner racist, but with reality.

Maybe Legend or Wez can help you out or you three can get together for one of your Hate Fs or something. Somewhere along the line somebody took a dump in your oatmeal and you can't get over it. All the crying you did about President  Trump appointing the SCOTUS and now suddenly it doesn't count. Dude... you are an absolute idiot. But you are a true red blooded hypocritical liberal!


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Appointing a Judge is not an accomplishment Dummy so that’s zero.
> Obama grew the economy more, so that’s zero.
> The immigration crisis has never been worse, so that’s a negative.
> So you don’t even know what he’s done.
> ...









*Good God are you stupid......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Good God are you stupid......*


Another fine example of irony.


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You've officially lost it. Lost touch with reality, maybe not with inner racist, but with reality.
> 
> Maybe Legend or Wez can help you out or you three can get together for one of your Hate Fs or something. Somewhere along the line somebody took a dump in your oatmeal and you can't get over it. All the crying you did about President  Trump appointing the SCOTUS and now suddenly it doesn't count. Dude... you are an absolute idiot. But you are a true red blooded hypocritical liberal!


Presidents appoint Judges, nitwit. How is it an accomplishment? But you’re desperate to find something, so I get it.


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You've officially lost it. Lost touch with reality, maybe not with inner racist, but with reality.
> 
> Maybe Legend or Wez can help you out or you three can get together for one of your Hate Fs or something. Somewhere along the line somebody took a dump in your oatmeal and you can't get over it. All the crying you did about President  Trump appointing the SCOTUS and now suddenly it doesn't count. Dude... you are an absolute idiot. But you are a true red blooded hypocritical liberal!


Coocoo.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Presidents appoint Judges, nitwit. How is it an accomplishment? But you’re desperate to find something, so I get it.


You'll wake up in the morning and people will still be laughing at you. Thanks for supplying the laughs Sunshine...


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You'll wake up in the morning and people will still be laughing at you. Thanks for supplying the laughs Sunshine...


Good comeback, Bozo!
Hey, how about he appointed a cabinet? 
Was that an accomplishment, too?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Good comeback, Bozo!
> Hey, how about he appointed a cabinet?
> Was that an accomplishment, too?


I finally understand... TDS. It's what you have. It's probably what caused you to create all your screen names. Heck, you probably have more that we don't know about. But keep trying Sunshine, the entertainment you provide us is priceless!


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I finally understand... TDS. It's what you have. It's probably what caused you to create all your screen names. Heck, you probably have more that we don't know about. But keep trying Sunshine, the entertainment you provide us is priceless!


You have become a slightly more literate version of 4nos.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2019)

espola said:


> You have become a slightly more literate version of 4nos.


Slightly.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another fine example of irony.


*Nice try.....that " Nose " hurts doesn't it....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2019)

espola said:


> You have become a slightly more literate version of 4nos.


*You return those stolen Golf Balls yet.......*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Presidents appoint Judges, nitwit. How is it an accomplishment? But you’re desperate to find something, so I get it.


Speaking of desperate. Some folks on the outer fringes of reality are the ones desperate to find something.
The Supreme Court appointee's will decide the direction of the country for decades...the accomplishement is who is elected to choose those judges.
Meahwhile back in the news....



Nonfarm payrolls rose 224,000 in June, well above market expectations of 165,000, according to the Labor Department.

The unemployment rate edged higher to 3.7% but was still near 50-year lows.

Wage growth was 3.1% year over year, one-tenth of a point below market expectations.

Stocks opened lower on the news and government bond yields surged.

Payroll growth rebounded sharply in June as the U.S. economy added 224,000 jobs, the best gain since January and running contrary to worries that both the employment picture and overall growth picture were beginning to weaken. The unemployment rate edged up to 3.7% as labor force participation rose, according to the Labor Department.

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/05/jobs-report-june-2019.html


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of desperate. Some folks on the outer fringes of reality are the ones desperate to find something.
> The Supreme Court appointee's will decide the direction of the country for decades...the accomplishement is who is elected to choose those judges.
> Meahwhile back in the news....
> 
> ...


Aren't you the guy who denied being a t supporter?


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Aren't you the guy who denied being a t supporter?


*Aren't you the guy who professed his support for " Filthy Filner "*
*then denied it when the perv was " exposed ".....!*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Speaking of desperate. Some folks on the outer fringes of reality are the ones desperate to find something.
> The Supreme Court appointee's will decide the direction of the country for decades...the accomplishement is who is elected to choose those judges.
> Meahwhile back in the news....
> 
> ...


Having a little trouble with your spelling and apostrophes, chum?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Having a little trouble with your spelling and apostrophes, chum?


This is what you and your buddies do when you have no reply... spellcheck and grammar. It's the one thing you guys are decent at.


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> This is what you and your buddies do when you have no reply... spellcheck and grammar. It's the one thing you guys are decent at.


Hey you know what else Trump did? He moved into the White House! Impressive, huh?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey you know what else Trump did? He moved into the White House! Impressive, huh?


Wow! What a smart little man you are Sunshine! Should I mail you your Brownies button? I'm  sure you'll wear it proudly as your checked into the nuthouse with your TDS...


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow! What a smart little man you are Sunshine! Should I mail you your Brownies button? I'm  sure you'll wear it proudly as your checked into the nuthouse with your TDS...


Huh? Brownies? TDS? You talk in code...is this Iz? Hey Iz!
But wait, this can’t be Iz, he has no money...and you have daddy’s money.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? Brownies? TDS? You talk in code...is this Iz? Hey Iz!
> But wait, this can’t be Iz, he has no money...and you have daddy’s money.


Funny how it's the "inept and insecure" that cling so tightly to t his victory as if it means something for them.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? Brownies? TDS? You talk in code...is this Iz? Hey Iz!
> But wait, this can’t be Iz, he has no money...and you have daddy’s money.


*I'll bet he has his own earnings.....*

*Now back to your difficulty understanding English...*
*I do believe you are near a business district in your Lowe's*
*habitat....find a used book store and purchase an old worn*
*English dictionary and start deciphering the " Code "....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how it's the "inept and insecure" that cling so
> tightly to t his victory as if it means something for them.


*"inept and insecure".......my goodness..!*

*Were/are you one of " Those " parents who *
*NEVER took responsibility for a loss and blamed*
*everyone - everything including the location of the*
*Paleta's cart.....for their losses...*

*You come off as the most miserable SOB to ever be around.*
*Clean up your act and your Parties Criminal Corruption*
*while you're at it....Then you wouldn't hear ANY of us*
*speak negatively if/when your Donkey wins again...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? Brownies? TDS? You talk in code...is this Iz? Hey Iz!
> But wait, this can’t be Iz, he has no money...and you have daddy’s money.


You must have borrowed E's meds before posting that or you're drunk with Ratboy. What an embarrassment you have become... but please continue to remove all doubt!


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You must have borrowed E's meds before posting that or you're drunk with Ratboy. What an embarrassment you have become... but please continue to remove all doubt!


TDS and Brownies, daddy’s boy! 
The good thing about Trump is the economic losers love him because he tells them it’s all the blacks and immigrants’ fault and people like you love him because his family is like yours!


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

messy said:


> TDS and Brownies, daddy’s boy!
> The good thing about Trump is the economic losers love
> him because he tells them it’s all the blacks and immigrants’
> fault and people like you love him because his family is like yours!
> *Exposing/Projecting your deep seated Racism again I see...*


*Hey " Messy " ....what's your excuse for being a Mommies " Boy "...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 7, 2019)

messy said:


> TDS and Brownies, daddy’s boy!
> The good thing about Trump is the economic losers love him because he tells them it’s all the blacks and immigrants’ fault and people like you love him because his family is like yours!


It's apparent that you really are on drugs since you have no idea what your talking about...again.

But keep up the comedy act Wez, the forum loves it!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hey " Messy " ....what's your excuse for being a Mommies " Boy "...*


I love the guy who has three screen names coming on here to pound his chest. Sunshine is the best example of a hypocritical liberal who has TDS. The best part? The idiot is clueless that he even has it, like an alcoholic, always the last one to know.


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> It's apparent that you really are on drugs since you have no idea what your talking about...again.
> 
> But keep up the comedy act Wez, the forum loves it!


Thanks, but actually  you and Lion are the ones most beloved. 
Best senses of humor...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> TDS and Brownies, daddy’s boy!
> The good thing about Trump is the economic losers love him because he tells them it’s all the blacks and immigrants’ fault and people like you love him because his family is like yours!


You lie.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You lie.


Actually my statement is pretty accurate.
Hey did you notice that when Fox News discusses the inhumane treatment in the immigrant holding camps Trump calls them fake news, too?
He hates those facts.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks, but actually  you and Lion are the ones most beloved.
> Best senses of humor...


Sorry Sunshine...the three of you own the rights to forum idiot. But I'm curious, when do your alter egos come out? When do you bring out Legend and Wez? Obviously Messy is the dumb one and Wez is the creepy one. So is Legend the ugly one that got kicked to the curb?


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Sorry Sunshine...the three of you own the rights to forum idiot. But I'm curious, when do your alter egos come out? When do you bring out Legend and Wez? Obviously Messy is the dumb one and Wez is the creepy one. So is Legend the ugly one that got kicked to the curb?


You and Lion Eyes! You guys are the best. So funny!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> You and Lion Eyes! You guys are the best. So funny!


I never thought I would see the day that the three of you lost your collective minds. Maybe you guys can get a group discount when you go to therapy for your TDS. Hey, do you want me to setup a "Go Fund Me" to help you three out with your therapy cost? My Dad told me your secret... you guys are broke. But he did say that to help you guys out he would put the three of you to work. You guys can be sign twilers. Oh wait.. sorry. He only wants you, Messy. Seems you're  the dumb one of the group so sign twilering is right up your alley...


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually my statement is pretty accurate.
> Hey did you notice that when Fox News discusses the inhumane treatment in the immigrant holding camps Trump calls them fake news, too?
> He hates those facts.



*Hey " Messy "....how come Adam Schiff for Brains has been so quite *
*recently.....wonder what those pictures were they found at Jeffery's*
*residence......Hmmmm.*


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hey " Messy "....how come Adam Schiff for Brains has been so quite *
> *recently.....wonder what those pictures were they found at Jeffery's*
> *residence......Hmmmm.*


Yeah, you can tell that Adam Schiff really goes for that statutory rape stuff. 
Good thinkin', nono!


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I never thought I would see the day that the three of you lost your collective minds. Maybe you guys can get a group discount when you go to therapy for your TDS. Hey, do you want me to setup a "Go Fund Me" to help you three out with your therapy cost? My Dad told me your secret... you guys are broke. But he did say that to help you guys out he would put the three of you to work. You guys can be sign twilers. Oh wait.. sorry. He only wants you, Messy. Seems you're  the dumb one of the group so sign twilering is right up your alley...


Sign twilering really is up my alley, you're right.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks, but actually  you and Lion are the ones most beloved.
> Best senses of humor...


I wouldn't say "most beloved".
Greatly admired is more like it.
Definately something you aspire for.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually my statement is pretty accurate.
> Hey did you notice that when Fox News discusses the inhumane treatment in the immigrant holding camps Trump calls them fake news, too?
> He hates those facts.


Do some research before you repeat inacurate, assinine statements.

(CNN)The chief border patrol agent in the El Paso, Texas, area on Monday disputed allegations made in a New York Times story about conditions at border facilities.

"I can't understand why some people would be making some of the allegations that they're making," Chief Patrol Agent Aaron Hull told CNN's Alisyn Camerota on "New Day." "I can tell you that the Clint facility is inspected constantly."
A facility in Clint, Texas, which is in the El Paso sector, has come under scrutiny following reports of deteriorating conditions. Over the weekend, the Times reported "outbreaks of scabies, shingles and chickenpox" that spread among "the hundreds of children who were being held in cramped cells."
Hull pushed back against the term "outbreak" Monday, saying that it is "not accurate."

"We encounter people from all over the world. When we encounter them, and they get their medical screening. We often find that they have scabies, lice, chickenpox, the flu," he said.
"We immediately treat those people. They are quarantined and separated, so the term outbreak implies that's something somehow occurring or being caused in our facility," Hull added.
The Times report came against the backdrop of lawmakers decrying conditions at border facilities and a Department of Homeland Security inspector general report that found extreme overcrowding and children younger than seven years old being held in custody for more than two weeks -- far longer than the allowed 72 hours.
Department of Homeland Security officials have repeatedly warned of worsening conditions at the southern border amid the ongoing influx of migrant arrivals. More than 144,000 migrants had been encountered or arrested at the US-Mexico border in May, the highest monthly total in 13 years. Apprehensions are expected to drop in June.
"We've been talking about overcrowded conditions for some time. That's no secret. Everyone from us up through the President has talked about that. That continues to be a problem," Hull said, later adding that basic hygiene and clothes are available to children.
Last month, Congress passed a $4.6 billion bill to address the migrant crisis at the southern border. Hull attributed a drop in children in custody in the El Paso sector to additional funding, noting Monday that there were 26 children in custody.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/08/politics/border-patrol-agent-disputes-reports-about-facilities/index.html


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah, you can tell that Adam Schiff really
> goes for that statutory rape stuff.
> Good thinkin', nono!
> *Now...now Mr " Messy "...you're making accusatory*
> ...


*You're not a very observant Liberal are you...*

*Who's Ed Buck ...." Messy ", you might want to *
*look him up....just be honest with YOURSELF...*
*The guy is a FILTHY Piece of shit.*

*




*

*And that's not the only "Democrat " he ( Buck ) associates with......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Do some research before you repeat inacurate, assinine statements.
> 
> (CNN)The chief border patrol agent in the El Paso, Texas, area on Monday disputed allegations made in a New York Times story about conditions at border facilities.
> 
> ...


Cherry picking and self preservation imagine that, people will never cease to amaze me.


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cherry picking and self preservation imagine
> that, people will never cease to amaze me.


*Sounds like " Democrat " talking points....*


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You're not a very observant Liberal are you...*
> 
> *Who's Ed Buck ...." Messy ", you might want to *
> *look him up....just be honest with YOURSELF...*
> ...


Is that the freaky West Hollywood politically connected sex murderer? I read about him.
I prefer Tom Steyer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Is that the freaky West Hollywood politically connected sex murderer? I read about him.
> I prefer Tom Steyer.


Did anyone claim him as a close personal friend and say they had similar tastes in women, really, really young women?


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did anyone claim him as a close personal friend and say they had similar tastes in women, really, really young women?


I'm thinking of someone who told young girls that they were already hot and to come back when they were 18.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually my statement is pretty accurate.
> Hey did you notice that when Fox News discusses the inhumane treatment in the immigrant holding camps Trump calls them fake news, too?
> He hates those facts.


Has your dog ever drank out of the toilet? 
Is he doing ok now?
Well then what’s all the commotion about?


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Has your dog ever drank out of the toilet?
> Is he doing ok now?
> Well then what’s all the commotion about?


Which pretty much tells us all we need to know about you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cherry picking and self preservation imagine that, people will never cease to amaze me.


You should get out more


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Which pretty much tells us all we need to know about you.


What did I say?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Which pretty much tells us all we need to know about you.


No one is a bigger scumbag and liar than lil joe, except his idol t.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one is a bigger scumbag and liar than lil joe, except his idol t.


U 2 having a loverʻs spat again?


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2019)

30 months. 

$110,000,000.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> 30 months.
> 
> $110,000,000.


80,000,000,000 1 month.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 11, 2019)

No truth whatsoever.  None.  His partying friends have nothing to be concerned.


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5190 No truth whatsoever.  None.  His partying friends have nothing to be concerned.


“He’s a fantastic guy...”


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> 30 months.
> 
> $110,000,000.


And rising...nice work with those tax cuts!


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5190
> 
> No truth whatsoever.
> None.
> His partying friends have nothing to be concerned.


*Where's the evidence.....ShitBag...!*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Where's the evidence.....ShitBag...!*


Hididdly, hodiddly.  This test line might be a bit too light this morning.

New DOJ guidelines under Barr now accept criteria well below the old standard of reasonably calculated to lead to the discovery of admissible evidence.


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hididdly, hodiddly.
> This test line might be a bit too light this morning.
> 
> New DOJ guidelines under Barr now accept criteria
> ...


*Not it's not ...my thumb was on it when you bit.*

*Now explain your above well worn premise....*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Not it's not ...my thumb was on it when you bit.*
> 
> *Now explain your above well worn premise....*


Try not to thrash.  It’s “No it’s not” not “Not it’s not”.  Simple English.  Celebtate!


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5190 No truth whatsoever.  None.  His partying friends have nothing to be concerned.


https://images.app.goo.gl/dumtnUNyt7eWS7BL9


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 15, 2019)

Seems Moscow Mitch has a job waiting for him as a board member of a certain Russian oligarchs corporation. If you can't beat 'em buy 'em.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems Moscow Mitch has a job waiting for him as a board member of a certain Russian oligarchs corporation. If you can't beat 'em buy 'em.


*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *


Indeed.


----------



## nononono (Aug 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Try not to thrash.
> It’s “No it’s not” not “Not it’s not”.
> Simple English.
> Celebtate!


*Oh don't " Chri " " Chri " it was just a simple*
*" Mista " " Mista " now run along Fredo Bob*
*and leave the " Debs " alone ....they have the *
*right to grow up without your anomalous *
*influence.*
*Your pictures tell a thousand Filthy words...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5190 No truth whatsoever.  None.  His partying friends have nothing to be concerned.


Except when Trump found out about what this scumbag was up to he banned him from his resort while Bill Boy jumped back on that private jet for more flights to that swanky lityle island. Or maybe he flew to Russia to give a 90 minute speech... followed by a $500k payment. 

But yea... Trump is the evil guy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Except when Trump found out about what this scumbag was up to he banned him from his resort while Bill Boy jumped back on that private jet for more flights to that swanky lityle island. Or maybe he flew to Russia to give a 90 minute speech... followed by a $500k payment.
> 
> But yea... Trump is the evil guy.


They dont wanna hear it.


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Not it's not ...my thumb was on it when you bit.*
> 
> *Now explain your above well worn premise....*


“He’s a terrific guy...” “he’s a lot of fun to be with.” —Donald Trump, referring to Jeffrey Epstein


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They dont wanna hear it.


“He likes beautiful women as much as I do...and many of them are on the younger side.”  Donald Trump, referring to Jeffrey Epstein


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> “He likes beautiful women as much as I do...and many of them are on the younger side.”  Donald Trump, referring to Jeffrey Epstein


Read you're post again... tell me exactly where Trump states he likes underage girls? Wow are you stupid!!


----------



## messy (Aug 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Read you're post again... tell me exactly where Trump states he likes underage girls? Wow are you stupid!!


Wow man, the way you parse this stuff is amazing.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Wow man, the way you parse this stuff is amazing.


The way you're mind works is amazing... not really though. Most racist have a hard time verbalizing their thoughts...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

messy said:


> “He’s a terrific guy...” “he’s a lot of fun to be with.” —Donald Trump, referring to Jeffrey Epstein


Until Trump found out what Epstein was all about and kicked him out of his resort... you're such a dick.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Read you're post again... tell me exactly where Trump states he likes underage girls? Wow are you stupid!!


T making comments to young girls is news to you?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 29, 2019)

espola said:


> T making comments to young girls is news to you?


Oh...is that what your partner posted? Reading comprehension issues run deep with you.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Read you're post again... tell me exactly where Trump states he likes underage girls? Wow are you stupid!!


1992: A 10-year-old girl
Another damaging Trump video that emerged during the 2016 election cycle is a 1992 segment for _Entertainment Tonight_ in which Trump made sexually suggestive remarks about a 10-year-old girl. Yes, really. While spotting the girl in front of an escalator, Trump quipped, "I’m going to be dating her in 10 years. Can you believe it?" To add even more disturbing perspective to this event, his daughter Ivanka Trump was also 10 years old at the time. He's since joked that he would be dating her too, if she weren't his daughter.






https://www.glamour.com/story/a-history-timeline-of-donald-trump-sexual-assault​


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2019)

espola said:


> 1992: A 10-year-old girl
> Another damaging Trump video that emerged during the 2016 election cycle is a 1992 segment for _Entertainment Tonight_ in which Trump made sexually suggestive remarks about a 10-year-old girl. Yes, really. While spotting the girl in front of an escalator, Trump quipped, "I’m going to be dating her in 10 years. Can you believe it?" To add even more disturbing perspective to this event, his daughter Ivanka Trump was also 10 years old at the time. He's since joked that he would be dating her too, if she weren't his daughter.
> 
> 
> ...


That is the common theme, at least in here, between t and his loyal followers, creepiness.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is the common theme, at least in here, between t and his loyal followers, creepiness.


His followers follow suit in his philosophy that it matters not what lies you tell, as long as you are being loyal.

When Reagan became obviously senile, his family and Republican Party handlers had the good sense to keep him out of public view as much as possible ("Just smile and wave Ronnie - that's a good boy"). Now is that it looks like t's family is trying to see how much they can get away with.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2019)

espola said:


> His followers follow suit in his philosophy that it matters not what lies you tell, as long as you are being loyal.


Interesting.  Hence the Mueller investigation.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2019)

espola said:


> 1992: A 10-year-old girl
> Another damaging Trump video that emerged during the 2016 election cycle is a 1992 segment for _Entertainment Tonight_ in which Trump made sexually suggestive remarks about a 10-year-old girl. Yes, really. While spotting the girl in front of an escalator, Trump quipped, "I’m going to be dating her in 10 years. Can you believe it?" To add even more disturbing perspective to this event, his daughter Ivanka Trump was also 10 years old at the time. He's since joked that he would be dating her too, if she weren't his daughter.
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker...


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 10, 2019)

Hillary Hillary Hillary !


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hillary Hillary Hillary !


........


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 15, 2019)

You can do anything.  Grab them by the pussy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You can do anything.  Grab them by the pussy.


Especially since November 2016.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hillary Hillary Hillary !


Impeach them all!! Trump! Kavanaugh! Impeach them all!!!


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Impeach them all!! Trump! Kavanaugh! Impeach them all!!!


Those two for certain, plus Barr, Ross, and Pompeo for starters.

I'm not sure about Pence.  I think he hasn't figured out yet that he just has a lapdog role in all this - tiny little bark, no bite.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Those two for certain, plus Barr, Ross, and Pompeo for starters.
> 
> I'm not sure about Pence.  I think he hasn't figured out yet that he just has a lapdog role in all this - tiny little bark, no bite.


You mean like Mueller.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Those two for certain, plus Barr, Ross, and Pompeo for starters.
> 
> I'm not sure about Pence.  I think he hasn't figured out yet that he just has a lapdog role in all this - tiny little bark, no bite.


Impeach them all!!! Take all their guns away too!!! The liberals need to impeach all conservatives!!!


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Impeach them all!!! Take all their guns away too!!! The liberals need to impeach all conservatives!!!


Now you're getting silly.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Now you're getting silly.


He'll never catch you Magoo...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Now you're getting silly.


What part is that? I'm them all or take all the guns away?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What part is that? I'm them all or take all the guns away?


Impeach*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Now you're getting silly.


It's a great platform to run on!! Impeach them all!! Grab their guns!!


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Those two for certain, plus Barr, Ross, and Pompeo for starters.
> 
> I'm not sure about Pence.  I think he hasn't figured out yet that he just has a lapdog role in all this - tiny little bark, no bite.


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Those two for certain, plus Barr, Ross, and Pompeo for starters.
> 
> I'm not sure about Pence.  I think he hasn't figured out yet that he just has a lapdog role in all this - tiny little bark, no bite.


More on Pence --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2019)

"Sir, there could be some merit in not discussing that"


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2019)

Beto for President! Take their guns! Take their guns! Take their guns!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2019)

Harris for President! Impeach him now! Impeach him now!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2019)

Biden for President..... but he can't remember what year it is or what State he is in. Biden for President!!


----------



## tenacious (Sep 21, 2019)

So I'm trying to get my head around what's going on with Trump and Ukraine.  If I've got it wrong somebody tell me, but from what I understand Trump threatened Ukraine (who is fighting off a Russian backed insurgence) that he would cut off aid unless they helped him attack relatives of his political enemies back in America?

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/20/us/politics/whistle-blower-trump-grudge.html?action=click&module=Top Stories&pgtype=Homepage

Now of course the nutters are going to scream fake news, but if what's being said is true and the transcript of the phone call backs it up, I don't see how Trump dodges an impeachment...


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So I'm trying to get my head around what's going on with Trump and Ukraine.  If I've got it wrong somebody tell me, but from what I understand Trump threatened Ukraine (who is fighting off a Russian backed insurgence) that he would cut off aid unless they helped him attack relatives of his political enemies back in America?
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/20/us/politics/whistle-blower-trump-grudge.html?action=click&module=Top Stories&pgtype=Homepage
> 
> Now of course the nutters are going to scream fake news, but if what's being said is true and the transcript of the phone call backs it up, I don't see how Trump dodges an impeachment...


Both Pence and Giuliani have denied and admitted this within the time limits of a single interview.

<paraphrasing>  "No we didn't do that"..."Here's why we had to do that"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Both Pence and Giuliani have denied and admitted this within the time limits of a single interview.
> 
> <paraphrasing>  "No we didn't do that"..."Here's why we had to do that"


Was Rudy's rabid deliver part of the act or is he simply senile? It is telling the state of mental health t is in that he feels unleashing Rudy on live TV is somehow a positive . . . but then again if the t-swallowers in here are any indication there are many lunatic Rudys out there spitting and yelling and foaming at the mouth. It's like if the movie "The Crazies" and "Idiocracy" merged.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was Rudy's rabid deliver part of the act or is he simply senile? It is telling the state of mental health t is in that he feels unleashing Rudy on live TV is somehow a positive . . . but then again if the t-swallowers in here are any indication there are many lunatic Rudys out there spitting and yelling and foaming at the mouth. It's like if the movie "The Crazies" and "Idiocracy" merged.


At our age (me and Rudy et al.) we can get away with saying outrageous things either because we don't know any better or so that we can playfully dick with people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

espola said:


> At our age (me and Rudy et al.) we can get away with saying outrageous things either because we don't know any better or so that we can playfully dick with people.


The filter is gone, all wore out.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The filter is gone, all wore out.


While waiting for my daughter at the museum door, I had a conversation with the young guy checking tickets.  He told me about Angelina Jolie's visit "just last week" with her kids and a discreet bodyguard, I told him about meeting Cher and not knowing it, and I asked him if he knew what I meant by "the Superman Building", since LA City Hall is visible from that corner.  When I had asked the lady at the Union Station information desk about it showed me how to get somewhere else (maybe a different building used a background in a more recent Superman movie?).  






It is also used in long shots as the headquarters of the Daily Planet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So I'm trying to get my head around what's going on with Trump and Ukraine.  If I've got it wrong somebody tell me, but from what I understand Trump threatened Ukraine (who is fighting off a Russian backed insurgence) that he would cut off aid unless they helped him attack relatives of his political enemies back in America?
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/20/us/politics/whistle-blower-trump-grudge.html?action=click&module=Top Stories&pgtype=Homepage
> 
> Now of course the nutters are going to scream fake news, but if what's being said is true and the transcript of the phone call backs it up, I don't see how Trump dodges an impeachment...


Mueller Time!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Both Pence and Giuliani have denied and admitted this within the time limits of a single interview.
> 
> <paraphrasing>  "No we didn't do that"..."Here's why we had to do that"


And?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So I'm trying to get my head around what's going on with Trump and Ukraine.  If I've got it wrong somebody tell me, but from what I understand Trump threatened Ukraine (who is fighting off a Russian backed insurgence) that he would cut off aid unless they helped him attack relatives of his political enemies back in America?
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/20/us/politics/whistle-blower-trump-grudge.html?action=click&module=Top Stories&pgtype=Homepage
> 
> Now of course the nutters are going to scream fake news, but if what's being said is true and the transcript of the phone call backs it up, I don't see how Trump dodges an impeachment...


1. You’re wrong.
2. Do you know how Hillary lost?
3. Who did you vote for.
4. You people crack me up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

espola said:


> While waiting for my daughter at the museum door, I had a conversation with the young guy checking tickets.  He told me about Angelina Jolie's visit "just last week" with her kids and a discreet bodyguard, I told him about meeting Cher and not knowing it, and I asked him if he knew what I meant by "the Superman Building", since LA City Hall is visible from that corner.  When I had asked the lady at the Union Station information desk about it showed me how to get somewhere else (maybe a different building used a background in a more recent Superman movie?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good friend of ours was on a coast to coast flight years ago with her infant girl in first class when the baby started crying. The lady sitting in the seat next to her offered to help get her to calm down. That lady was Angelina Jolie, who held the baby for 3 hours.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mueller Time!!


Weren't the rightie tighties promising inquiry's on day one of the Hillary Clinton presidency, and yet when it comes to Trump there seems to be another standard...

Anyway, this one doesn't seem like it's going to need a Mueller level investigation.  Folks just need to look at the transcript of the conversation.  Let's hope for Trumps sake it doesn't end up like the tape recordings from Nixon's office.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 1. You’re wrong.
> 2. Do you know how Hillary lost?
> 3. Who did you vote for.
> 4. You people crack me up.


Hillary lost?  lol...
Do you know it's not 2016?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> At our age (me and Rudy et al.) we can get away with saying outrageous things either because we don't know any better or so that we can playfully dick with people.


Bingo! Great post Urinal man!!!


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A good friend of ours was on a coast to coast flight years
> ago with her infant girl in first class when the baby started crying.
> The lady sitting in the seat next to her offered to help get her to calm down.
> That lady was Angelina Jolie, who held the baby for 3 hours.


*Ok.........*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hillary lost?  lol...
> Do you know it's not 2016?


Huspola seems informed now.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 30, 2019)

*Trump, Giuliani the Only Dopes Who Believe “Completely Debunked” Biden Conspiracy*

White House aides say the president was repeatedly told the right-wing theory was groundless. He ignored them.

Donald Trump’s July 25 phone call with Volodymyr Zelensky showcased the president’s obvious corruption, underscoring the lengths to which he’ll go to maintain power—in this case, by pressuring Ukraine to dig up dirt on a political rival. But the shady conversation also served as a reminder of something else: That the president’s bottomless appetite for conspiracies informs, and exacerbates, his worst tendencies.

In his call with the Ukranian president, Trump pressed not only for a probe into Biden and his son, Hunter, but also into CrowdStrike, an American cybersecurity firm that helped the Democratic National Committee investigate its 2016 email hack. Trump appeared to believe that the DNC server might be hidden somewhere in the country. “The server, they say Ukraine has it,” Trump told Zelensky, according to a rough readout of the call. But former Homeland Security Secretary Tom Bossert refuted the conspiracy theory on Sunday, telling George Stephanopoulos that the crackpot narrative embraced by Trump and Rudy Giuliani doesn’t have a shred of merit. “It’s not only a conspiracy theory,” Bossert said. “It is completely debunked.”

The theory on the right is that Ukraine is responsible for the DNC hack, and that Kiev subsequently framed Russia for the whole ordeal, perhaps with the help of Democrats themselves. As the New York Times reported Sunday, Bossert and other United States officials repeatedly told Trump that there was nothing to it, including in conversations just before his inauguration and shortly thereafter. Still, it was reportedly a “constant struggle” to convince Trump that Ukraine wasn’t responsible, a former senior administration official told the Times. Just when it seemed like the truth might sink in, the president would talk to friends like Giuliani and reverse course. “At this point, I am deeply frustrated with what [Giuliani] and the legal team is doing and repeating that debunked theory to the president,” Bossert said Sunday. “It sticks in [Trump’s] mind when he hears it over and over again.”

One former aide blamed Giuliani’s firm belief in the theory for the mess in which Trump now finds himself. The lawyer, the aide told the Times, would “feed Trump all kinds of garbage” that created “a real problem for all of us.” In an interview on Sunday, former Ukranian head prosecutor Yuri Lutsenko said he saw no evidence of wrongdoing in Hunter Biden’s case. “I told him I could not start an investigation just for the interests of an American official,” Lutsenko said of his dealings with Giuliani.

The abuse of presidential power apparent in the rough transcript of Trump’s Zelensky call and the whistleblower complaint declassified last week have sparked increasing support for his impeachment. According to a new CBS News poll, more than half of Americans now back the inquiry Nancy Pelosi officially launched last week. Still, despite concern from some Republicans about the phone call and the president’s unbalanced behavior, most in the GOP have either stayed on the sidelines or gone to absurd lengths to defend him. “Why would we move forward with impeachment?” House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy said in an embarrassingly ineffectual attempt to dismiss allegations of Trump’s wrongdoing on 60 Minutes Sunday. “There’s not something that you have to defend here.”

More Great Stories from Vanity Fair

— Impeachment fervor is causing a ruckus at Fox News
— Why Rudy Giuliani’s Ukrainian adventure could end his career
— Inside the stunning collapse of WeWork (and its kooky CEO)
— It’s official: Trump has met his Twitter match
— A surprise appearance by Tiffany Trump
— From the Archive: The power broker who taught Donald Trump the dark political arts

Looking for more? Sign up for our daily Hive newsletter and never miss a story.


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5430
> *Trump, Giuliani the Only Dopes Who Believe “Completely Debunked” Biden Conspiracy*
> 
> White House aides say the president was repeatedly told the right-wing theory was groundless. He ignored them.
> ...



*You have syphilis don't you.....*

" It can be 10 or 20 years before you experience the worst *effects*. 
Eventually, untreated *syphilis* can lead to damage to the brain, 
eyes, heart, nerves, bones, joints, and liver. 
You could also become paralyzed, blind, demented, 
or lose feeling in the body. "

https://www.merckmanuals.com/professional/infectious-diseases/sexually-transmitted-diseases-std/syphilis/?network=g&matchtype=p&keyword=long term effects of syphilis&creative=308945384620&device=c&devicemodel=&placement=&position=1t1&campaignid=296891415&adgroupid=20734617015&loc_physical_ms=9031372&loc_interest_ms=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6d6s6Iv55AIVuSCtBh0xPAhlEAAYASAAEgL0qPD_BwE


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You have syphilis don't you.....*
> 
> " It can be 10 or 20 years before you experience the worst *effects*.
> Eventually, untreated *syphilis* can lead to damage to the brain,
> ...


If I’m tired, is that a symptom?

I’m not tired.


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> If I’m tired, is that a symptom?
> 
> I’m not tired.


I am so comforted by the facts that I was tested at least three times in my life to determine if I had any non-symptomatic venereal disease and none was found.  Also, I was treated with antibiotics for other diseases that would have wiped out any lingering venereal infections anyway.  4nos might want to be screened just for his own self-confidence, because he certainly exhibits symptoms of what a concerned care-giver might not be able to eliminate as possibly arising from tertiary syphilis here every day.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I am so comforted by the facts that I was tested at least three times in my life to determine if I had any non-symptomatic venereal disease and none was found.  Also, I was treated with antibiotics for other diseases that would have wiped out any lingering venereal infections anyway.  4nos might want to be screened just for his own self-confidence, because he certainly exhibits symptoms of what a concerned care-giver might not be able to eliminate as possibly arising from tertiary syphilis here every day.


I’m tired.  Really, I am.  I’m tired of trying to help nono help himself out of his syphilis psychosis.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I am so comforted by the facts that I was tested at least three times in my life to determine if I had any non-symptomatic venereal disease and none was found.  Also, I was treated with antibiotics for other diseases that would have wiped out any lingering venereal infections anyway.  4nos might want to be screened just for his own self-confidence, because he certainly exhibits symptoms of what a concerned care-giver might not be able to eliminate as possibly arising from tertiary syphilis here every day.


Trump has it.


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump has it.


Didn't he even brag about it?  "VD was my Vietnam" or some such foolishness?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Didn't he even brag about it?  "VD was my Vietnam" or some such foolishness?


Wait til his book comes out tentatively titled,"How I fucked America: no Vaseline"


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 291111, member: 2987"

If I’m tired, is that a symptom?

I’m not tired.
*Yur " Tired "...*

/QUOTE

*You are about to be " neumático ".....*

*




*

*
*


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 291124, member: 3"

Didn't he even brag about it? 
"VD was my Vietnam" or some such foolishness?

/QUOTE

*What's your point......*

*Two of YOUR butt buddy POTUS's had it....*
*Kennedy and Clinton.......*

*And god knows how many other " just "*
*democrats could leave finger prints in*
*the plumbing pipes when pissin...*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 7, 2019)

Golden showers


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wait til his book comes out tentatively titled,"How I fucked America: no Vaseline"


Are you speaking from experience or desire?


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

*He speaks from "Experience " of receivership.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 16, 2019)

Those wondering what arrested Giuliani henchman Andry Kukushkin looks like in a recent photo, wait no longer.  Here he is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5508 Those wondering what arrested Giuliani henchman Andry Kukushkin looks like in a recent photo, wait no longer.  Here he is.


What's with the overly large tie the drawn out guy is wearing? Compensating for something overly small?


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's with the overly large tie the drawn out guy is wearing?
> Compensating for something overly small?


*Only a guy who dwells on " His " inadequacies would*
*bring that subject up.....there are clinics that can help*
*you now....*


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2019)

"All roads with you lead to Putin." -- Nancy Pelosi to Trump yesterday, reminding him that abandoning the Kurds will give Russia a new foothold in the Middle East.


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2019)

messy said:


> "All roads with you lead to Putin." --
> Nancy Pelosi to Trump yesterday, reminding him that abandoning
> the Kurds will give Russia a new foothold in the Middle East.


*Her " BLOOD MONEY " got cut off and China's money is next.....*
*At 79 years old she should hang it up before she hangs for what's up.*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 20, 2019)

Graham.  6 down and counting.


----------



## nononono (Oct 21, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Graham.  6 down and counting.



*Graham flipped Sunday morning as did two other ...now what beotch.*

*Mitt Romney is going to Jail....along with Pelosi, Schiff and others....*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Graham flipped Sunday morning as did two other ...now what beotch.*
> 
> *Mitt Romney is going to Jail....along with Pelosi, Schiff and others....*


You people amaze me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's with the overly large tie the drawn out guy is wearing? Compensating for something overly small?


How queer of someone to make that connection.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's with the overly large tie the drawn out guy is wearing? Compensating for something overly small?


Loser joe has one too - in pink.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How queer of someone to make that connection.


You would know, you being the self-declared expert on sexual tendencies.


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You people amaze me.



*Amazes me........you Democrats = Criminals !*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 22, 2020)

*ANOTHER ONE DOWN*


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> *ANOTHER ONE DOWN*



*Everyone that has been arrested was a set up plain and simple.....*
*Look at the TRUTH not the soft TURD on your plate.....

Prove me wrong with solid facts...!*


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Everyone that has been arrested was a set up plain and simple.....*
> *Look at the TRUTH not the soft TURD on your plate.....
> 
> Prove me wrong with solid facts...!*


How many are still in jail? How many required a Trump pardon to avoid it or get out?
Patriots believe in our justice system...
Others don’t.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> How many are still in jail? How many required a Trump pardon to avoid it or get out?
> Patriots believe in our justice system...
> Others don’t.



*As usual....you type before you think...*

*Try again.*


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *As usual....you type before you think...*
> 
> *Try again.*


How many are still in jail? How many required a Trump pardon to avoid it or get out?
Patriots believe in our justice system...
Others don’t.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Everyone that has been arrested was a set up plain and simple.....*
> *Look at the TRUTH not the soft TURD on your plate.....
> 
> Prove me wrong with solid facts...!*


I wish I had facts for you. If only there was a tape of Bannon bragging about taking donor money for the wall and spending it on boats.  And if only Flynn had confessed to perjury, then I’d have facts to rebut your solid truth.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 22, 2020)

Hey Qnono, how’s your arrest rate doing since 2017?  Hillary, Bill, Lynch, Comey, McCabe, Holder, Obama, Strzok, Lisa Page, Newsom, Garcetti?


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> How many are still in jail? How many required a Trump pardon to avoid it or get out?
> Patriots believe in our justice system...
> Others don’t.


*You must be quite Fat....*
*You must be quite the Slob....*
*You must be named " Bob ".....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I wish I had facts for you. If only there was a tape of Bannon bragging about taking donor money for the wall and spending it on boats.  And if only Flynn had confessed to perjury, then I’d have facts to rebut your solid truth.



*You must be quite " Messy "....*
*You must be rather shitty with Finances...*
*You must be seeking recognition for lack of Proper Education.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Hey Qnono, how’s your arrest rate doing since 2017?  Hillary, Bill, Lynch, Comey, McCabe, Holder, Obama, Strzok, Lisa Page, Newsom, Garcetti?


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 22, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Hey Qnono, how’s your arrest rate doing since 2017?  Hillary, Bill, Lynch, Comey, McCabe, Holder, Obama, Strzok, Lisa Page, Newsom, Garcetti?





nononono said:


>


Mueller, Podesta, Schiff?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> How many are still in jail? How many required a Trump pardon to avoid it or get out?
> Patriots believe in our justice system...
> Others don’t.


Patriots like Obama?  Wow... that's a true American!



			https://www.justice.gov/pardon/obama-commutations


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Mueller, Podesta, Schiff?


*Smile....!*


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Patriots like Obama?  Wow... that's a true American!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/pardon/obama-commutations


Is Comey in jail yet? How about Hillary? Oh wait, what? All of the Trump cronies are criminals and many of them went to jail? And Trump paid $25 million for committing fraud? Lock Her Up!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Is Comey in jail yet? How about Hillary? Oh wait, what? All of the Trump cronies are criminals and many of them went to jail? And Trump paid $25 million for committing fraud? Lock Her Up!


These idiots must love the abuse they get for always being wrong, it’s like a fetish for these fools.


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These idiots must *love the abuse* they get for always being wrong, it’s like a fetish for these fools.



*That would be you......*

*I have not been wrong.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2020)

nononono said:


> *That would be you......*
> 
> *I have not been wrong.*


You are nothing but wrong in every way.


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are nothing but wrong in every way.


*You are entitled to an opinion....*
*To bad your opinion doesn't equal the TRUTH.....
*
*It's time for you to accept the TRUTH...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You are entitled to an opinion....*
> *To bad your opinion doesn't equal the TRUTH.....
> *
> *It's time for you to accept the TRUTH...!*


To, too, two . . . Just saying.


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are nothing but wrong in every way.


*Clearly I am right and you are seriously Butt Hurt...





*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Clearly I am right and you are seriously Butt Hurt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lost 22 million last winter. But made just over 9 million in the last few months.  Not bad, huh?


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I lost 22 million last winter. But made just over 9 million in the last few months.  Not bad, huh?



*You lost 22 Million " Gold Fish " while it was colder than a witch's tit and recovered 9 million *
*while it was hotter than Hades for a net loss of 13 Million of those " Prussian Carp "....

Carp:*
*The oily bottom feeder that Democrats base their Criminal lifestyle on....*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You lost 22 Million " Gold Fish " while it was colder than a witch's tit and recovered 9 million *
> *while it was hotter than Hades for a net loss of 13 Million of those " Prussian Carp "....
> 
> Carp:*
> *The oily bottom feeder that Democrats base their Criminal lifestyle on....*


So if someone else loses 20 million jobs under his watch, then 9 million jobs are produced, your math confirms that Donald Trump is responsible for the loss of 13 million American jobs this summer.  Thank you.


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> So if someone else loses 20 million jobs under his watch, then 9 million jobs are produced, your math confirms that Donald Trump is responsible for the loss of 13 million American jobs this summer.  Thank you.


*You're welcome......!*
*
You see the TRUTH but you tried to twist it to denigrate the PRESIDENT...
The facts are YOUR Party and their partners the CCP are responsible for the 
job losses you continuously try to pin on President Trump. 
You and your " Compadres " the DNC/CCP are the source....no one else...!

Now take your soggy bag of Chedda Goldfish and go back in your room.
*
*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2020)

'I don't get it': Trump said to have questioned why retired Gen. John Kelly's son fought in Afghanistan — during a Memorial Day visit to his grave
					

President Donald Trump "can't fathom the idea of doing something for someone other than himself," a friend of Kelly's told The Atlantic.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 4, 2020)

Oh dear. Just when we had an election  to steal. 





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> So if someone else loses 20 million jobs under his watch, then 9 million jobs are produced, your math confirms that Donald Trump is responsible for the loss of 13 million American jobs this summer.  Thank you.


Can you say Corona virus? Try covid 19...
You're welcome


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Testicle #1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nonononono said:


> *Testicle #2*
> Oh dear. Just when we had an election  to steal.
> 
> 
> ...



*Yep ....It's confirmed, two Blue Balls in the same sack...*


----------



## notintheface (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

notintheface said:


>



*FUCK YOU !





*


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 4, 2020)

Hey libtards.  Suck on these toes.


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS + CCP = COMMUNIST BACKED CRIMINALS*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS + CCP = COMMUNIST BACKED CRIMINALS*


There's probably, possibly drugs involved. That's what I hear. I mean, there's possibly drugs. I don't know how you can go from being so bad where you can't even get out a sentence.


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> There's probably, possibly drugs involved. That's what I hear. I mean, there's possibly drugs. I don't know how you can go from being so bad where you can't even get out a sentence.


*Poor Poor Joe Biden.....There is drugs involved. *
*And Cocaine with his son.....That's right, the NAVY said " Get The Fuck Out ! "........*


----------



## messy (Sep 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> So if someone else loses 20 million jobs under his watch, then 9 million jobs are produced, your math confirms that Donald Trump is responsible for the loss of 13 million American jobs this summer.  Thank you.


A lot of the Stupid People like 4ns are fine with net -13m jobs, because that performance makes liberals mad.
They are also ok with the massive unprecedented deficits run up under Trump, because...
They’ll change their minds about these issues when President Biden comes in... but of course those issues will improve under a Democratic President.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2020)

messy said:


> A lot of the Stupid People like 4ns are fine with net -13m jobs, because that performance makes liberals mad.
> They are also ok with the massive unprecedented deficits run up under Trump, because...
> They’ll change their minds about these issues when President Biden comes in... but of course those issues will improve under a Democratic President.


The economy always does better with a Democrat, it will again. Reality acknowledged once again 1/22/21.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2020)

messy said:


> A lot of the Stupid People like 4ns are fine with net -13m jobs, because that performance makes liberals mad.
> They are also ok with the massive unprecedented deficits run up under Trump, because...
> They’ll change their minds about these issues when President Biden comes in... but of course those issues will improve under a Democratic President.


And they’ll give President Biden the Noble prize!


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2020)

messy said:


> A lot of the Stupid People like 4ns are fine with net -13m jobs, because that performance makes liberals mad.
> They are also ok with the massive unprecedented deficits run up under Trump, because...
> They’ll change their minds about these issues when President Biden comes in... but of course those issues will improve under a Democratic President.



*Hey Mr " Messy " Financial who runs 9 under the table Paleta's carts ........*
*It's SOCIALIST/COMMUNIST LIARS like you who steal from the producers
and hoard your stolen cash to live a false life style....and brag about it...
Look what the previous administration did to the Military and the Health Care 
industry alone......you and your Idols stole from the working class to provide a 
system that patronized your " Criminal Immigrant " base......
The current occupant has rebuilt our Military which required a temporary 
cash infusion, they also built a vibrant economy while bringing the 
manufacturing core of this Nation back onto our shores....
Your Criminal Brethren the CCP threw there last dying gasp at America 
with the man made COVID-19/Corona Virus ...it wounded us but we are healed 
and you have been brought to your knees, look at what your handlers are now 
resorting to, violence and LIES from the MSM....nothing but violence and LIES.
You have lost the battle, you and yours will lose once again on Nov 3rd 2020.

America is rising up and squashing the little **mayata/bicho tyrant thugs.......






*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey Mr " Messy " Financial who runs 9 under the table Paleta's carts ........*
> *It's SOCIALIST/COMMUNIST LIARS like you who steal from the producers
> and hoard your stolen cash to live a false life style....and brag about it...
> Look what the previous administration did to the Military and the Health Care
> ...


Wrong


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Wrong



*Oh......I'm right, thus your bovine bite....*


----------



## messy (Sep 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh......I'm right, thus your bovine bite....*


Hey Troll! Do you troll other youth sports sites as well, despite not being involved in them?


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Troll! Do you troll other youth sports sites as well, despite not being involved in them?



*Man are you Butt Hurt.....!*

*That " Little " fried brain of yours is on overload about now....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2021)

San Diego's OAN Had Role in Russian Efforts to Sway Election, Intelligence Report Hints
					

NBC News said a passage in the 15-page report made public Tuesday linked Russian operatives to a documentary "that aired on a U.S. television network in late January 2020" and took it to mean OAN.




					timesofsandiego.com


----------



## Torros (Mar 22, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and with or without Mueller the investigation will continue. He really scares the Trumpists and that alone is worth the price of admission.


Shaking in my boots!


----------



## Torros (Mar 22, 2021)

Next four years will provide some of the best memes. The border crisis is being fumbled by the JV team, three Trillion relief bill is on the table ( you lefties have no concept of that amount, do you) a previous relief bill that was only 9% relief, hey it's now okay to stand three feet away now.

My time here is done again. 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## crush (Mar 23, 2021)

Torros said:


> Next four years will provide some of the best memes. The border crisis is being fumbled by the JV team, three Trillion relief bill is on the table ( you lefties have no concept of that amount, do you) a previous relief bill that was only 9% relief, hey it's now okay to stand three feet away now.
> 
> My time here is done again.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


It's called "Grab & Go" for a reason.  I would like to give a warning to everyone.  You are all being watched.  Unless you live in a cave and have no "smart phone" you are 100% are being monitored for behavior, good, bad and ugly.  We already know God knows everything and with the phone, you are now without an excuse.  Every text, every photo, everything you said, every place you've been, and everything you thought it your brain is now laid bare before all to see.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2022)

I guess some of all ya all are gonna have to pick a side.









						GOP to Tucker Carlson: We’re the decision-makers on Ukraine, not you
					

“He’s obviously not in a position of being responsible for those decisions. And we are,” said Sen. John Cornyn.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 3, 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/29259828486/posts/10160393573138487


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2022)

So this is where conservative comedians have to go to get an audience!








						Dennis Miller Abandons His Show on Kremlin-Funded TV Network
					

At least two RT America hosts and several production staffers have bailed on the Moscow-backed network in the wake of Putin’s invasion of Ukraine.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 2, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So this is where conservative comedians have to go to get an audience!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lost everything for not taking the jab.  My best pal lost his sister to the Covid jab.  Right now is not a popular time to be pro Russia.  My pal just told me I better stand with Ukraine or else.  You know what I say?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2022)

Analysis: As Biden leads free world against Putin, Trump equivocates
					

Analysis: The president is at the forefront of a coalition that isolated the Russian strongman and rallied to aid Ukraine as his predecessor swiped from the sidelines.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 2, 2022)

Soccerhelper said:


> I lost everything for not taking the jab.  My best pal lost his sister to the Covid jab.  Right now is not a popular time to be pro Russia.  My pal just told me I better stand with Ukraine or else.  You know what I say?


Find new friends?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 3, 2022)

Nonononono said:


> Find new friends?


Welcome back Mr. Evi;.  Do you actually care about children and have any kids coach?  I do have some new friends.  This is my dd befor she started playing soccer.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 3, 2022)

Hey nonononono, what avatar do you usually use?  btw, this is my dd today chilling and relaxing.  How many kids you got?  DD?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2022)

THE RUSSIANS ARE COMING! THE RUSSIANS ARE COMING! Oh wait, they’re already here.








						Rand Paul echoes Putin's talking points on Ukraine while arguing with Blinken over Russia's motives for invading
					

Though Paul said there was no justifying Russia's invasion, he also parroted Putin's rhetoric about NATO and Ukraine's history.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 13397


You seem to be a little late Husker.  No one will own anything and you will be happy.


----------



## crush (Apr 27, 2022)

Prosecutors on Special Counsel John Durham’s team argued in federal court Wednesday that there is a "strong intersection" between the opposition research against then-candidate Donald Trump that ex-British intelligence officer Christopher Steele was collecting on behalf of the Hillary Clinton presidential campaign and the allegations former Clinton lawyer Michael Sussmann presented to the FBI attempting to tie Trump to Russia’s Alfa Bank.

Sussmann’s defense attorneys called Steele a "lightening rod," and argued that introducing anything about him or his work into the trial would be prejudicial against their client.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2022)

Resurfaced Video of McCain Saying Paul 'Working for' Putin Tops 560K Views
					

VoteVets, the group that resurfaced the clip, agreed with John McCain calling Rand Paul "a Russian asset."




					www.newsweek.com
				




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519008389208100864


----------



## thirteenknots (May 1, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Resurfaced Video of McCain Saying Paul 'Working for' Putin Tops 560K Views
> 
> 
> VoteVets, the group that resurfaced the clip, agreed with John McCain calling Rand Paul "a Russian asset."
> ...


You're one fine piece of human excrement.
Mr Hüsker " Maverick " Dü


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2022)

Isn’t that special. Russian disinformation brought to you by “conservative” media.








						DHS watchdog says Trump's agency appears to have altered report on Russian interference in 2020 election in part because of politics | CNN Politics
					

Former President Donald Trump's Department of Homeland Security delayed and altered an intelligence report related to Russian interference in the 2020 election, making changes that "appear to be based in part on political considerations," according to a newly released watchdog report.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## thirteenknots (May 3, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Isn’t that special. Russian disinformation brought to you by “conservative” media.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BWHahahahaha.....CNN...really ?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2022)

John McCain Warning on Rand Paul and Putin Resurfaces After Ukraine Vote
					

Paul defended his decision to block a fast-tracked vote on Ukraine aid and warned about "fiscal insanity."




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Torros (May 20, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/29259828486/posts/10160393573138487


I think you better ask former President Obama about Russia.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2022)

FBI doing an internal review of possible misconduct in Trump-Russia probe | CNN Politics
					

The FBI is conducting an internal review into possible misconduct related to the Trump-Russia investigation, including potentially improper handling of a surveillance warrant that was used early in the investigation, an FBI agent revealed Tuesday in federal court.




					www.cnn.com


----------

